# Gucci Princetown Mules (with and  without fur) -does anyone have?



## AtlDesigner

I have just received the Gucci Princetown Mules (plain - without the fur) and they feel great, but they seem so long!  Gucci shoes always seem so long in the vamp, but my foot is not all the way toward the front (of the toe) as in other mules. Is this just how they fit or should I size down?  I normally wear a US 9, a European 39.5 and a French 40.  I bought a 39.5 - just like my Jenni Kayne mules. Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

If you don't like the look of the long vamp you should take the smallest size you can wear with your heel at the end of the shoe but not spilling over.  That may be the size you have now.
I don't have the Princetown mule but I have the slingback loafer in leather.  I've talked to my local Gucci store about the canvas Princetown Tian slipper  and been advised that they fit the same as the leather slingback.  It certainly looks like the same cut and shape with a particularly elongated toe.  I went down half a size from my usual Gucci size in the leather and if I buy the Princetown slipper/mule I'll buy that same size.  My toes have room at the top of the shoe so I think it's the way they're meant to be, but my forefoot is a bit wide so maybe it's my feet.
Personally I love the look of the long vamp but I know it's not for everyone


----------



## AtlDesigner

Straight-Laced said:


> If you don't like the look of the long vamp you should take the smallest size you can wear with your heel at the end of the shoe but not spilling over.  That may be the size you have now.
> 
> I don't have the Princetown mule but I have the slingback loafer in leather.  I've talked to my local Gucci store about the canvas Princetown Tian slipper   and have been advised that they fit the same as the leather slingback.  It certainly looks like the same cut and shape with an elongated toe.  I went down half a size from my usual Gucci size in the leather and if I buy the Princetown slipper/mule I'll buy that same size.  My toes have room at the top of the shoe so I think it's the way they're meant to be, but my forefoot is a bit wide so maybe it's my feet.
> 
> Personally I love the look of the long vamp but I know it's not for everyone




Love your slingback loafer!!  I don't mind the long vamp, but am concerned that I have two much room in front of my toes - there's at least an inch or more. Is this typical?  Will they stretch out?  

Thank you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

AtlDesigner said:


> Love your slingback loafer!!  I don't mind the long vamp, but am concerned that I have two much room in front of my toes - there's at least an inch or more. Is this typical?  Will they stretch out?
> 
> Thank you!



I don't know if they'll stretch out - are yours canvas or leather?  
From memory I have a bit less than an inch in front of my toes so quite a bit more empty space than in most of my closed toe shoes.
Do you have any space at the back of your heel right now, while the shoes are brand new and unworn?  If so I recommend you size down.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Straight-Laced said:


> I don't know if they'll stretch out - are yours canvas or leather?
> 
> From memory I have a bit less than an inch in front of my toes so quite a bit more empty space than in most of my closed toe shoes.
> 
> Do you have any space at the back of your heel right now, while the shoes are brand new and unworn?  If so I recommend you size down.




They are leather. My heel fits perfectly right now, which is why I'm reluctant to size down. 

Thanks for indulging my questions. For me this is an expensive mistake if I don't get them right!


----------



## ap.

AtlDesigner said:


> I have just received the Gucci Princetown Mules (plain - without the fur) and they feel great, but they seem so long!  Gucci shoes always seem so long in the vamp, but my foot is not all the way toward the front (of the toe) as in other mules. Is this just how they fit or should I size down?  I normally wear a US 9, a European 39.5 and a French 40.  I bought a 39.5 - just like my Jenni Kayne mules. Thanks!



I have the Jordaan and Brixton loafers (with the foldable back) and will probably get a Princetown mule as well. I love these shoes - sooo comfy!

As for the fit, it seemed long initially but my eyes got used to to the look pretty quickly. There is definitely room (length) past the toes, but I can't size down because the top of my feet (the metatarsals) is pretty high and Gucci's vamp is pretty low.  If I didn't have this particular fit issue I would consider a half size smaller because the leather is very soft; it will stretch.


----------



## AtlDesigner

apey_grapey said:


> I have the Jordaan and Brixton loafers (with the foldable back) and will probably get a Princetown mule as well. I love these shoes - sooo comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> As for the fit, it seemed long initially but my eyes got used to to the look pretty quickly. There is definitely room (length) past the toes, but I can't size down because the top of my feet (the metatarsals) is pretty high and Gucci's vamp is pretty low.  If I didn't have this particular fit issue I would consider a half size smaller because the leather is very soft; it will stretch.




Thank you!  Your foot sounds like mine. I'm told I have a high instep. I've also recently heard "high volume foot."  Who knew?  I haven't tried the smaller size yet, but doubt I can size down. I'm dying to wear them - but they are so beautifully made I seriously can't bear the thought of scuffing those gorgeous soles!  Ha - I'm a nut. 

Do all the Brixton's fold down?  Do you wear them that way?

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## ap.

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you!  Your foot sounds like mine. I'm told I have a high instep. I've also recently heard "high volume foot."  Who knew?  I haven't tried the smaller size yet, but doubt I can size down. I'm dying to wear them - but they are so beautifully made I seriously can't bear the thought of scuffing those gorgeous soles!  Ha - I'm a nut.
> 
> Do all the Brixton's fold down?  Do you wear them that way?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!



Instep!  That's the word I was looking for!

All Brixtons fold down.  I actually wear them the normal way most of the time, but when I'm at my desk or padding around the office, I wear them like slippers with the back folded down.

Wear the shoes!  Once you spend a day with them, you'll be hooked   They're that comfortable.


----------



## Straight-Laced

AtlDesigner said:


> They are leather. My heel fits perfectly right now, which is why I'm reluctant to size down.
> 
> Thanks for indulging my questions. For me this is an expensive mistake if I don't get them right!



When I spoke to Gucci about the Princetown mules they said they felt the size was much more flexible in this style than in others, obviously due to the open back.

For your own peace of mind it would be ideal if you could try the size 39 to see if they fit, but the fit of your shoes sounds about right.  My leather sling backs haven't stretched out enough (yet?) to change the fit - my heel is still right at the back of the shoe despite the soft leather softening even more.  This might be because of my wider forefoot, and it would probably be a similar result for a 'high volume' foot.  
So long as you can embrace the longer vamp   the worst that will happen with softening leather is that your foot will move forward a little and you'll have a bit of space at the heel...  

Enjoy your beautiful shoes!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I have the Jordaan and Brixton loafers too   

As a general FYI and size reference for current styles I wear :

Long vamped slingback 37
New Power loafer (also long vamped) 37
Brixton 37.5
Jordaan 37.5 ( I could wear the 38 I think)
Marmont low heeled pump 38 (it has a shortish, _slightly_ narrow toe but SUPER comfortable)

IT 38 is my usual size in closed toe shoes.

Hope this helps someone


----------



## HiromiT

Just wanted to say I love everyone's loafers! I want a pair of Brixtons but they're not available on the Cdn Gucci website.  So now I'm hoping to get the furless Princetowns.


----------



## HiromiT

Okay, I'm obsessed with the Princetowns. But does anyone find them a bit wider than other Gucci loafers? The longer vamp doesn't bother me but they felt wider than my fringed and frame loafers. I did go up 1/2 a size for length though, so maybe that's why. If I wore my usual size, my heel would've been hanging off the back. And my SA said her other clients were going up a 1/2 size or so.

I tried a pair that was on hold for another customer so I had to be careful not to crease them by testing in my usual brisk gait. But even while walking slowly and gingerly, I felt like I could've slipped out of them.

They're beautiful and so on trend (and practically sold out in my city!), but I don't know if they'll fit well. I wonder if I can stick on some Foot Petals and/or wear a foot tube sock to make them work.


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Okay, I'm obsessed with the Princetowns. But does anyone find them a bit wider than other Gucci loafers? The longer vamp doesn't bother me but they felt wider than my fringed and frame loafers. I did go up 1/2 a size for length though, so maybe that's why. If I wore my usual size, my heel would've been hanging off the back. And my SA said her other clients were going up a 1/2 size or so.
> 
> I tried a pair that was on hold for another customer so I had to be careful not to crease them by testing in my usual brisk gait. But even while walking slowly and gingerly, I felt like I could've slipped out of them.
> 
> They're beautiful and so on trend (and practically sold out in my city!), but I don't know if they'll fit well. I wonder if I can stick on some Foot Petals and/or wear a foot tube sock to make them work.



I ordered a pair last week that should be with me tomorrow, until then I can only say that's it possible that they are cut wide.
I tried on my sling backs yesterday (same shape as Princetowns) and they're the best fitting of all my Gucci loafers.  It's not the sling back that keeps them secure on my foot, it's the snug and comfortable fit of the leather on my forefoot.  My feet are wider than average and I half sized down because they were the only pair left and ended up with the perfect fit for appearance (the heel is just right) and comfort.

Did you get an opportunity to try them in your usual size or just the half size up?  Just thinking that your usual size may still be right for length and more snug.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> I ordered a pair last week that should be with me tomorrow, until then I can only say that's it possible that they are cut wide.
> I tried on my sling backs yesterday (same shape as Princetowns) and they're the best fitting of all my Gucci loafers.  It's not the sling back that keeps them secure on my foot, it's the snug and comfortable fit of the leather on my forefoot.  My feet are wider than average and I half sized down because they were the only pair left and ended up with the perfect fit for appearance (the heel is just right) and comfort.
> 
> Did you get an opportunity to try them in your usual size or just the half size up?  Just thinking that your usual size may still be right for length and more snug.



No, I didn't try my usual size because they were sold out. This morning I asked my SA to compare the length of the two sizes but even the larger was sold last night, so she had nothing to compare. Now, she is ordering a whole size larger for me as that's the closest size left in the company I doubt they will work alhough it doesn't hurt to try. Actually, I'm brainstorming ways to make them work, how crazy is that!

But another Gucci stockist is expecting a new shipment of shoes and hopefully Princetowns are included, so I'm in touch with an SA there. Sigh, why didn't I notice these beauties sooner???

Our Gucci boutique doesn't carry them at all. They have only the fur ones or the Tians. 

Anyway, I'm excited for you and a tad envious of your latest additions to your Gucci loafer collection!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> No, I didn't try my usual size because they were sold out. This morning I asked my SA to compare the length of the two sizes but even the larger was sold last night, so she had nothing to compare. Now, she is ordering a whole size larger for me as that's the closest size left in the company I doubt they will work alhough it doesn't hurt to try. Actually, I'm brainstorming ways to make them work, how crazy is that!
> 
> But another Gucci stockist is expecting a new shipment of shoes and hopefully Princetowns are included, so I'm in touch with an SA there. Sigh, why didn't I notice these beauties sooner???
> 
> Our Gucci boutique doesn't carry them at all. They have only the fur ones or the Tians.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited for you and a tad envious of your latest additions to your Gucci loafer collection!!



Good luck with the other stockist!  Can't stand a shoe frenzy 

I'm trying the Tians for size and most likely will be returning them.  For some reason I'm fixated on the gold leather Princetowns (I never wear gold shoes!) but I can't find them anywhere... I figure that between the leather sling backs and the Tians I should know my size if the gold ones turn up.  And hopefully my gold shoe lust will dissipate in the meantime  
Is your Gucci site helpful?  Gucci Australia bring in specific items from stores around Australia if there's something in store that's not on the website and they'll also import if pre-payment is made.  Hoping that's another option for you.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Good luck with the other stockist!  Can't stand a shoe frenzy
> 
> I'm trying the Tians for size and most likely will be returning them.  For some reason I'm fixated on the gold leather Princetowns (I never wear gold shoes!) but I can't find them anywhere... I figure that between the leather sling backs and the Tians I should know my size if the gold ones turn up.  And hopefully my gold shoe lust will dissipate in the meantime
> Is your Gucci site helpful?  Gucci Australia bring in specific items from stores around Australia if there's something in store that's not on the website and they'll also import if pre-payment is made.  Hoping that's another option for you.



Oh you want the gold ones! I assumed you wanted black. The Cdn site has them in all sizes. Is there a mail forwarding site that you can use? 

Thanks for the tip on website CS. I never thought of asking them but will certainly look into it if the stockists fail me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Oh you want the gold ones! I assumed you wanted black. The Cdn site has them in all sizes. Is there a mail forwarding site that you can use?
> 
> Thanks for the tip on website CS. I never thought of asking them but will certainly look into it if the stockists fail me.



Ooh thanks for the intel  
But of course now I know the gold are available I get nervous and back off!   Gold shoes...   

I don't want the black because my sling backs are designed for the strap to be tucked in so they can be worn as an open back mule - a multi-purpose style like the Brixton.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Ooh thanks for the intel
> But of course now I know the gold are available I get nervous and back off!   Gold shoes...
> 
> I don't want the black because my sling backs are designed for the strap to be tucked in so they can be worn as an open back mule - a multi-purpose style like the Brixton.



Yes, see if Gucci AUS can import for you! I do love a metallic shoe and have a favourite pair of gold ballet flats but the gold Princetowns photograph very yellow. I almost think of them as metallic yellow as opposed to gold if that makes any sense.  But they would look striking with an all black or all white outfit.

Wow, didn't realize your sling backs could be worn both ways. I need to investigate if they're available here!

I heard back from my first SA who said she managed to find 37.5 for me. Maybe someone changed their mind or there was a pair hidden in a stock room? In any case, I'm glad I won't have to consider a whole size bigger.


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Yes, see if Gucci AUS can import for you! I do love a metallic shoe and have a favourite pair of gold ballet flats but the gold Princetowns photograph very yellow. I almost think of them as metallic yellow as opposed to gold if that makes any sense.  But they would look striking with an all black or all white outfit.
> 
> Wow, didn't realize your sling backs could be worn both ways. I need to investigate if they're available here!
> 
> I heard back from my first SA who said she managed to find 37.5 for me. Maybe someone changed their mind or there was a pair hidden in a stock room? In any case, I'm glad I won't have to consider a whole size bigger.



For a minute there I was put off by the idea of yellow metal!  Now I like it  
I'll decide what to do about the gold Princetowns when I receive the Tians tomorrow.

Great news about the size 37.5!!!  I hope they work out


----------



## AtlDesigner

Straight-Laced said:


> When I spoke to Gucci about the Princetown mules they said they felt the size was much more flexible in this style than in others, obviously due to the open back.
> 
> 
> 
> For your own peace of mind it would be ideal if you could try the size 39 to see if they fit, but the fit of your shoes sounds about right.  My leather sling backs haven't stretched out enough (yet?) to change the fit - my heel is still right at the back of the shoe despite the soft leather softening even more.  This might be because of my wider forefoot, and it would probably be a similar result for a 'high volume' foot.
> 
> So long as you can embrace the longer vamp   the worst that will happen with softening leather is that your foot will move forward a little and you'll have a bit of space at the heel...
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful shoes!




Hi - thanks for your reply. I received the size 39 today and if they had not been stamped a 39, I would swear they are a size or two smaller than the 39.5 in both length and width!  The difference is huge.  Without them stretching, my heel slightly hangs over the very back of the shoe.  
I've been so worried that the 39.5 are too big. Agggh!  Will revisit in the morning. I thought half sizes were a fraction larger - maybe 1/4" at most??


----------



## Straight-Laced

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi - thanks for your reply. I received the size 39 today and if they had not been stamped a 39, I would swear they are a size or two smaller than the 39.5 in both length and width!  The difference is huge.  Without them stretching, my heel slightly hangs over the very back of the shoe.
> I've been so worried that the 39.5 are too big. Agggh!  Will revisit in the morning. I thought half sizes were a fraction larger - maybe 1/4" at most??



Hmmm.  These shoes are proving to be a bit troublesome - unusual for Gucci in my experience.
Yes, try the 39 in the morning when your feet are rested, see if that makes any difference.  I hope one of them works for you!  Otherwise if you decide you can't wear either size then maybe the black leather Brixton is an option?  That's the style with the fold down heel and they're very comfortable and don't have fit issues... not quite the same as the Princetown I know but something to consider.

In the meantime I received my Tian coated canvas Princetowns and I don't like the fit at all - they're going back and I'm not looking for another pair in the Princetown style.  I'm just too impatient for these size/fit dramas!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Straight-Laced said:


> Hmmm.  These shoes are proving to be a bit troublesome - unusual for Gucci in my experience.
> 
> Yes, try the 39 in the morning when your feet are rested, see if that makes any difference.  I hope one of them works for you!  Otherwise if you decide you can't wear either size then maybe the black leather Brixton is an option?  That's the style with the fold down heel and they're very comfortable and don't have fit issues... not quite the same as the Princetown I know but something to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I received my Tian coated canvas Princetowns and I don't like the fit at all - they're going back and I'm not looking for another pair in the Princetown style.  I'm just too impatient for these size/fit dramas!!




Oh no!  I'm sure you must have been disappointed.  How did they fit you?  

I haven't seen the Brixton's in person. Will it look like I've stepped on the backs of my heels like a kid might do?  We have a Gucci here in Atlanta and a couple of other stores carry them as well, but believe it or not, I hate malls!  The parking, the crowds .... ha, I am spoiled by the Internet. I no longer have the patience to tackle them on a weekend, but I probably need to go. :/


----------



## Straight-Laced

AtlDesigner said:


> Oh no!  I'm sure you must have been disappointed.  How did they fit you?
> 
> I haven't seen the Brixton's in person. Will it look like I've stepped on the backs of my heels like a kid might do?  We have a Gucci here in Atlanta and a couple of other stores carry them as well, but believe it or not, I hate malls!  The parking, the crowds .... ha, I am spoiled by the Internet. I no longer have the patience to tackle them on a weekend, but I probably need to go. :/



The Tian canvas is kind of stiff and they feel like they're falling off, despite my foot being firmly inside the slipper.  This would drive me mad!  I walk really fast and don't like having to adjust the way I walk for fashion - especially not for flats!  And I don't know if the canvas would improve with wear...

I'm with you on the shopping - loathe malls, don't like shopping in person (traffic!!!), love deliveries  
So far the Brixtons look well designed but I haven't worn them as mules yet so can't say for sure.  I'll have another look at them in the morning and take some quick photos so you can see how they look folded down.  Maybe it will save you a trip to the mall


----------



## ap.

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi - thanks for your reply. I received the size 39 today and if they had not been stamped a 39, I would swear they are a size or two smaller than the 39.5 in both length and width!  The difference is huge.  Without them stretching, my heel slightly hangs over the very back of the shoe.
> I've been so worried that the 39.5 are too big. Agggh!  Will revisit in the morning. I thought half sizes were a fraction larger - maybe 1/4" at most??



Just wanted to give people a heads' up that mytheresa.com has the black Gucci slingback loafers.  Unfortunately only the larger sizes 39 and up.  They had all the way down to 37 a couple of days ago.  Too bad I need a 35.5/36.


----------



## ap.

Straight-Laced said:


> The Tian canvas is kind of stiff and they feel like they're falling off, despite my foot being firmly inside the slipper.  This would drive me mad!  I walk really fast and don't like having to adjust the way I walk for fashion - especially not for flats!  And I don't know if the canvas would improve with wear...
> 
> I'm with you on the shopping - loathe malls, don't like shopping in person (traffic!!!), love deliveries
> So far the Brixtons look well designed but I haven't worn them as mules yet so can't say for sure.  I'll have another look at them in the morning and take some quick photos so you can see how they look folded down.  Maybe it will save you a trip to the mall



I just wore my brown Princetowns for the first time today.  It felt a little weird at first - like my feet weren't quite set in the shoe, but after four blocks the fit was perfect.  I walked normally and the shoe didn't budge.

I had intended to buy the gold Princetowns, but believe it or not I have more gold shoes than brown :shame:


----------



## Straight-Laced

apey_grapey said:


> I just wore my brown Princetowns for the first time today.  It felt a little weird at first - like my feet weren't quite set in the shoe, but after four blocks the fit was perfect.  I walked normally and the shoe didn't budge.
> 
> I had intended to buy the gold Princetowns, but believe it or not I have more gold shoes than brown :shame:



Good to know that the fit improves with wear  
I'm still very tempted by the gold ones


----------



## AtlDesigner

apey_grapey said:


> I just wore my brown Princetowns for the first time today.  It felt a little weird at first - like my feet weren't quite set in the shoe, but after four blocks the fit was perfect.  I walked normally and the shoe didn't budge.
> 
> I had intended to buy the gold Princetowns, but believe it or not I have more gold shoes than brown :shame:




Good to hear. Were they snug at first or fit you TTS?


----------



## ap.

AtlDesigner said:


> Good to hear. Were they snug at first or fit you TTS?



They were a little snug at first -- in fact I started to think I should have bought a half size bigger. but I adjusted the instep with a little squeeze so my feet settled in properly. And the leather softened so quickly it was comfy soon after.


----------



## Straight-Laced

The black leather Princetowns are at Mytheresa in sizes 38 and above.  The slingback style is available from size 37.5.

Note : the slingbacks are lamb leather and the plain Princetowns are calf.  

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/princetown-leather-slippers-571707.html?catref=category

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/horsebit-leather-slingbacks.html?catref=category


----------



## AtlDesigner

apey_grapey said:


> They were a little snug at first -- in fact I started to think I should have bought a half size bigger. but I adjusted the instep with a little squeeze so my feet settled in properly. And the leather softened so quickly it was comfy soon after.




Thank you so much for the feedback. I've been sick and haven't worn mine yet. I hope to goodness I've gotten the right size and they do not stretch to be too large. I've never obsessed so much about a shoe before!  Thanks for indulging me!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Straight-Laced said:


> The black leather Princetowns are at Mytheresa in sizes 38 and above.  The slingback style is available from size 37.5.
> 
> Note : the slingbacks are lamb leather and the plain Princetowns are calf.
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/princetown-leather-slippers-571707.html?catref=category
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/horsebit-leather-slingbacks.html?catref=category




Hi - I know that Neiman Marcus online still has both brown and black Princetown in stock. 

I saw your gorgeous green Marmont pump/loafers on another thread. Do you mind telling me where you purchased them?  I haven't seen them in green anywhere. Love them! [emoji172]


----------



## Straight-Laced

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi - I know that Neiman Marcus online still has both brown and black Princetown in stock.
> 
> I saw your gorgeous green Marmont pump/loafers on another thread. Do you mind telling me where you purchased them?  I haven't seen them in green anywhere. Love them! [emoji172]



Hi - I bought my green Marmonts from Matches.   Mytheresa also carried the green.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Keepers!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Straight-Laced said:


> Keepers!




Ooooooh!  Such a pretty good!


----------



## AtlDesigner

AtlDesigner said:


> Ooooooh!  Such a pretty good!




That's what I get for posting late at night. I meant ... what a pretty color of gold! [emoji4]


----------



## Straight-Laced

AtlDesigner said:


> That's what I get for posting late at night. I meant ... what a pretty color of gold! [emoji4]



Thanks!  I'm out of my comfort zone with the gold but loving the matching leather and horse bit


----------



## AtlDesigner

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks!  I'm out of my comfort zone with the gold but loving the matching leather and horse bit




Are they comfortable?
I ordered gold Marmont low-heels yesterday!  Very out of my comfort zone, but excited to see them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

AtlDesigner said:


> Are they comfortable?
> I ordered gold Marmont low-heels yesterday!  Very out of my comfort zone, but excited to see them.



I've only worn them around the house but I'm happy with the fit and so far they're comfortable - way better than the canvas Tians.  They do fit a little differently to my very soft lamb leather slingbacks but I think they'll be fine, especially since *apey_grapey *reported that the fit improves with wear.  

Yay for the gold Marmonts - I love Marmonts!!  
They're beautiful and wonderfully comfortable  - better than flat loafers IMO.   The perfect height of block heel I suppose


----------



## AtlDesigner

Straight-Laced said:


> I've only worn them around the house but I'm happy with the fit and so far they're comfortable - way better than the canvas Tians.  They do fit a little differently to my very soft lamb leather slingbacks but I think they'll be fine, especially since *apey_grapey *reported that the fit improves with wear.
> 
> Yay for the gold Marmonts - I love Marmonts!!
> They're beautiful and wonderfully comfortable  - better than flat loafers IMO.   The perfect height of block heel I suppose




I can't wait to get them!  I may or may not have bought them in black suede also. [emoji85]  However I really want the green or red ones the most but cannot find them. Such terrible problems I know ...


----------



## Straight-Laced

AtlDesigner said:


> I can't wait to get them!  *I may or may not have bought them in black suede also.* [emoji85]  However I really want the green or red ones the most but cannot find them. Such terrible problems I know ...




I'll keep an eye out for the red and green and let you know if I see them . . . just in case  
(and don't worry - you're among friends here.  I'm a Gucci shoe addict myself   )


----------



## tallymia

Just bought my first pair and already itching to get Tiens too! Fit is annoying though. I'm usually a Gucci 38, bought 38.5 and could have used 39 even ... [emoji45] the foot keeps slipping out,


----------



## Sushibaby123

I set out on a hunt for the black princetowns but ended up ordering the bumble bee jacard ones! Not sure if I'll keep them though as the fabric might not be very practical for everyday use!


----------



## AtlDesigner

I finally wore my new black Princetown mules for the first time yesterday - for about 12 hours and they were wonderful. I kept the size that seemed to fit well but slightly long. No breaking in needed!  I put a small Petals pad under wear the ball of my foot hits - and wore half socks especially for miles (completely hidden). My feet did not hurt at all. I couldn't be happier with this pair!


----------



## HiromiT

AtlDesigner said:


> I finally wore my new black Princetown mules for the first time yesterday - for about 12 hours and they were wonderful. I kept the size that seemed to fit well but slightly long. No breaking in needed!  I put a small Petals pad under wear the ball of my foot hits - and wore half socks especially for miles (completely hidden). My feet did not hurt at all. I couldn't be happier with this pair!



Yay, great to hear! I got foot petals and half socks too but need a pedi before breaking out my mules.


----------



## Sushibaby123

I returned the red bumble bee Princetowns - totally perfect shoes but I changed them for black ones as I'm worried the jacquard is to delicate for day to day wear.  Hope I didn't make the wrong decision!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Sushibaby123 said:


> I returned the red bumble bee Princetowns - totally perfect shoes but I changed them for black ones as I'm worried the jacquard is to delicate for day to day wear.  Hope I didn't make the wrong decision!




I love my black ones!!  How could you go wrong?  [emoji4]


----------



## Sushibaby123

AtlDesigner said:


> I love my black ones!!  How could you go wrong?  [emoji4]




I know. The red bumble bee ones were just super cute!!


----------



## kat99

Here are my Marmonts - I love these shoes! I have 2 pairs so far, they are so comfortable.


----------



## AtlDesigner

kat99 said:


> Here are my Marmonts - I love these shoes! I have 2 pairs so far, they are so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Gucci-Marmont-Pump-Loafer.jpg?w=700




Love these!!!  They are even cuter on!


----------



## Sushibaby123

kat99 said:


> Here are my Marmonts - I love these shoes! I have 2 pairs so far, they are so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Gucci-Marmont-Pump-Loafer.jpg?w=700




They are beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

Waitlisted for black princetowns!!


----------



## Sushibaby123

rdgldy said:


> Waitlisted for black princetowns!!




How exciting. I love mine. Not regretting exchanging the red bumble bee for black leather. They are totally chic and very comfortable.


----------



## AtlDesigner

rdgldy said:


> Waitlisted for black princetowns!!




You will love them!  I'm having people go out of their way to compliment mine. Not the reason I have them - but fun to hear all the same.


----------



## ap.

rdgldy said:


> Waitlisted for black princetowns!!



I don't know if you've gotten your black Princetowns, but Bloomingdale's has the full size range available on their website.


----------



## rdgldy

apey_grapey said:


> I don't know if you've gotten your black Princetowns, but Bloomingdale's has the full size range available on their website.


Thank you for this info.
It actually says on order, expect to receive in 194 days.....Gucci is expecting them in May and I am already on the confirmed waitlist.


----------



## Sushibaby123

rdgldy said:


> Thank you for this info.
> It actually says on order, expect to receive in 194 days.....Gucci is expecting them in May and I am already on the confirmed waitlist.




PS department has a few sizes now apparently


----------



## rdgldy

Sushibaby123 said:


> PS department has a few sizes now apparently




I am ok waiting a few weeks-there is always a premium attached with PS Department and I am not feeling crazy desperate, lol!


----------



## shopanonymous

They are back in stock on Bergdorf website today!


----------



## rdgldy

shopanonymous said:


> They are back in stock on Bergdorf website today!


Indicates black on back order to arrive no later than 11/7 , brown by 8/1.
Nothing is in stock currently.


----------



## shopanonymous

They were in stock earlier today, but not surprisingly, they're going fast. I have been stalking multiple sites daily, several times a day. Late last Friday night, there was transiently an indication that a Gucci store nearby might have a pair in stock on the Gucci website. I called as soon as the store opened on Saturday, and it turned out they had a pair in transit to the store for another client. Turns out the other client went with the next size up and the SA held the pair the other client didn't want for me. Literally within the next half hour, the Gucci website said no stores had stock nearby - the shoes had disappeared from the inventory since they were claimed by the SA. Four days later, I got the shipment. Excellent service from SA Mariana at San Jose Santana Row Gucci, and all done via telephone!

Not sure where all these shoes are disappearing to so quickly, since there are almost no posts on the Internet by bloggers or on YouTube, and I haven't seen another soul wearing them yet!


----------



## AtlDesigner

shopanonymous said:


> They were in stock earlier today, but not surprisingly, they're going fast. I have been stalking multiple sites daily, several times a day. Late last Friday night, there was transiently an indication that a Gucci store nearby might have a pair in stock on the Gucci website. I called as soon as the store opened on Saturday, and it turned out they had a pair in transit to the store for another client. Turns out the other client went with the next size up and the SA held the pair the other client didn't want for me. Literally within the next half hour, the Gucci website said no stores had stock nearby - the shoes had disappeared from the inventory since they were claimed by the SA. Four days later, I got the shipment. Excellent service from SA Mariana at San Jose Santana Row Gucci, and all done via telephone!
> 
> Not sure where all these shoes are disappearing to so quickly, since there are almost no posts on the Internet by bloggers or on YouTube, and I haven't seen another soul wearing them yet!




Www.gucci.com showing either stock or back orders arriving next month. Also, there is now a Princetown Mule HEEL! [emoji7]


----------



## shopanonymous

So many amazing shoes! Trouble!


----------



## Sushibaby123

shopanonymous said:


> So many amazing shoes! Trouble!




I know. Gucci shoes are just amazing right now. Do you all think Princetowns and Marmonts will become classics?


----------



## ap.

Sushibaby123 said:


> I know. Gucci shoes are just amazing right now. Do you all think Princetowns and Marmonts will become classics?



They're carrying them over to the next season at least -- even the furry ones.


----------



## ap.

Has anyone tried the men's Princetown?  How different is it from the women?  I was just thinking that might be a viable (I also think cheaper) alternative.  At least they're in stock.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I decided to tentatively try 'with fur' because my winter is on the way and this red was too much for me to resist.

Well as I suspected the fur isn't right for me so will return them but the colour is just THE BEST red!  Hoping Gucci makes some horsebit loafers or even furless Princetowns in this amazing hibiscus red colour.


----------



## ap.

Straight-Laced said:


> I decided to tentatively try 'with fur' because my winter is on the way and this red was too much for me to resist.
> 
> Well as I suspected the fur isn't right for me so will return them but the colour is just THE BEST red!  Hoping Gucci makes some horsebit loafers or even furless Princetowns in this amazing hibiscus red colour.



They made hibiscus red Brixton loafers. I was wearing them yesterday. they're very red.


----------



## shopanonymous

Straight-Laced said:


> I decided to tentatively try 'with fur' because my winter is on the way and this red was too much for me to resist.
> 
> Well as I suspected the fur isn't right for me so will return them but the colour is just THE BEST red!  Hoping Gucci makes some horsebit loafers or even furless Princetowns in this amazing hibiscus red colour.




The fur is so special! You can do it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

apey_grapey said:


> They made hibiscus red Brixton loafers. I was wearing them yesterday. they're very red.



They're the ones I missed at NAP.  I've been on a waiting list for returns for months 
now.  I didn't realise they were Hibiscus Red though.  



shopanonymous said:


> The fur is so special! You can do it!



I don't think I can!  Thanks anyway.  Very hard to return them though because they're just soooo pretty


----------



## jellybebe

I'm so late to the party but am officially obsessed with the Princetowns. I'm looking for black and NAP got gold in stock today so am very tempted to order those. However the sizing sounds weird and the front of my foot is sometimes a bit difficult for some reason so I probably have to try these on. I haven't officially begun my hunt but I'm also very tempted to just order from Gucci and see how they fit.


----------



## AtlDesigner

jellybebe said:


> I'm so late to the party but am officially obsessed with the Princetowns. I'm looking for black and NAP got gold in stock today so am very tempted to order those. However the sizing sounds weird and the front of my foot is sometimes a bit difficult for some reason so I probably have to try these on. I haven't officially begun my hunt but I'm also very tempted to just order from Gucci and see how they fit.




If you're in between sizes, I highly recommend going for the larger size that fits. I agonized over two pairs for weeks as to what size to keep and luckily went with the larger size and they've been great.  Gucci loafers always seem a little long on me and that's ok. I've loved wearing them. They have gotten more comfortable, but haven't stretched to be too large. Hope you find a pair soon. [emoji4]


----------



## Sushibaby123

AtlDesigner said:


> If you're in between sizes, I highly recommend going for the larger size that fits. I agonized over two pairs for weeks as to what size to keep and luckily went with the larger size and they've been great.  Gucci loafers always seem a little long on me and that's ok. I've loved wearing them. They have gotten more comfortable, but haven't stretched to be too large. Hope you find a pair soon. [emoji4]




I went a half size up too. The store said most people were going up half a size


----------



## jellybebe

AtlDesigner said:


> If you're in between sizes, I highly recommend going for the larger size that fits. I agonized over two pairs for weeks as to what size to keep and luckily went with the larger size and they've been great.  Gucci loafers always seem a little long on me and that's ok. I've loved wearing them. They have gotten more comfortable, but haven't stretched to be too large. Hope you find a pair soon. [emoji4]




Thanks! I am dying for a pair. The Gucci site only has 38.5 or 39.5 for preorder, and I am somewhere between a 38.5 and 39 normally. Maybe 39.5 will work.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Sushibaby123 said:


> I went a half size up too. The store said most people were going up half a size




Try www.neimanmarcus.com. I wear a US 9 and bought the 39.5.


----------



## rdgldy

So torn on sizing-my espys are a 39 and CS said to stick with the same size, but now there's a 39.5 available too for preorder..,,,


----------



## ap.

I actually think Gucci shoes tend to run a little larger than other designers.  Gucci (and Prada) shoes have room; I can regularly take their size 35.5 whereas I'm a 36 everywhere else.  if your espadrilles fit well, I would stick to that size. 

I'm surprised people are having trouble with Princetowns because mules are supposed to be easier to fit -- you don't have to deal with the back half much.


----------



## shopanonymous

I totally agree with apey_grapey. I also always wear a 38 in Gucci and 38.5 or 39 in all other shoes (Jimmy Choo, Valentino, Chanel). I got a pair in 38 in the red bumblebee pattern and my heel was hanging off the back a tiny bit. Maybe I just have a fleshy heel! I went up a half size for the black leather ones since they were the size available at the nearest Gucci store with stock, and they are a perfect fit with no heel hang. I think I can get away with either, since the difference is not that noticeable. Was going to return the red ones, but I couldn't bear to part with them in the end...


----------



## AtlDesigner

Gucci usually runs larger, but not in these!


----------



## Sushibaby123

rdgldy said:


> So torn on sizing-my espys are a 39 and CS said to stick with the same size, but now there's a 39.5 available too for preorder..,,,




Netaporter has just received red leather Princetown's (no fur) and their size and fit recommends say to go half a size larger than normal as they are small to size. 

I'm so tempted to try a red pair - I totally love my black ones and wear them almost daily but a part of me still thinks about the red bumblebee ones that I sent back (for me the jacquard of fabric is too delicate for everyday use) ... maybe the red leather is a good compromise? 

Gucci shoes (actually Gucci everything) is just so amazing this season!


----------



## noegirl

I went back and forth with my SA about how much I hated these... until I saw them without the fur  Now I am trying to convince myself not to get the black leather.


----------



## rdgldy

noegirl said:


> I went back and forth with my SA about how much I hated these... until I saw them without the fur  Now I am trying to convince myself not to get the black leather.


----------



## noegirl

rdgldy said:


>



It's true!!! She literally said to me "NOEGIRL" these are so hot and I told her I would feel like I looked sloppy sigh... I'm gucci crazy this season


----------



## AtlDesigner

noegirl said:


> It's true!!! She literally said to me "NOEGIRL" these are so hot and I told her I would feel like I looked sloppy sigh... I'm gucci crazy this season




They are so fab!! Do it!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Ugh I missed a restock on Matches of the black leather. I'm in Puerto Rico this week so will cross my fingers that I can find them!


----------



## dozzaroo

Just realised we have this thread  I got 3 pairs of the mules (checkered,tian and green leather ) . I am normally a Euro 40/UK7 and got these in 40 and 40.5 (they're not narrow but my feet do jut out a little bit in 40)


----------



## rdgldy

Some black ones on BG and NM now!!


----------



## CU418

dozzaroo said:


> Just realised we have this thread  I got 3 pairs of the mules (checkered,tian and green leather ) . I am normally a Euro 40/UK7 and got these in 40 and 40.5 (they're not narrow but my feet do jut out a little bit in 40)



Are you a US 9? I know you said you wear UK 7 and I think that we might wear the same size. I just bought the Peyton slides and im trying to get my hands on these!


----------



## AtlDesigner

dozzaroo said:


> Just realised we have this thread  I got 3 pairs of the mules (checkered,tian and green leather ) . I am normally a Euro 40/UK7 and got these in 40 and 40.5 (they're not narrow but my feet do jut out a little bit in 40)




Ooooo - where did you find the green leather?? [emoji7]


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> Are you a US 9? I know you said you wear UK 7 and I think that we might wear the same size. I just bought the Peyton slides and im trying to get my hands on these!




Where did you find the Peyton slides?  I've looked everywhere!


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> Where did you find the Peyton slides?  I've looked everywhere!



I bought them from selfridges.com! Significantly cheaper over there too!!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> I bought them from selfridges.com! Significantly cheaper over there too!!!




Are you in the US?  Did you have to pay customs duties?  Do they fit true to size?


----------



## CU418

I am! I think they added import duties but it was only $1.05. I didn't pay anything additional when I got my package. I think they might run half a size too small. I got a 39.5 and I'm a size 9. These are my first pair of Gucci shoes so I'm not sure but I know that the Gucci website says that a size 9 is a 39 so I'm going based off that. The 39.5 fit perfectly!


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> Are you in the US?  Did you have to pay customs duties?  Do they fit true to size?



I am! I think they added import duties but it was only $1.05. I didn't pay anything additional when I got my package. I think they might run half a size too small. I got a 39.5 and I'm a size 9. These are my first pair of Gucci shoes so I'm not sure but I know that the Gucci website says that a size 9 is a 39 so I'm going based off that. The 39.5 fit perfectly!


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> I am! I think they added import duties but it was only $1.05. I didn't pay anything additional when I got my package. I think they might run half a size too small. I got a 39.5 and I'm a size 9. These are my first pair of Gucci shoes so I'm not sure but I know that the Gucci website says that a size 9 is a 39 so I'm going based off that. The 39.5 fit perfectly!




Thanks for your quick reply. I'm a 9 and wear a 39.5 in the Princetown slides/mules, so that sounds right!  I'm so excited and going to look right now. Thank you!

Oh - are yours the brown Peyton?  I think they call it Cuir?


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. I'm a 9 and wear a 39.5 in the Princetown slides/mules, so that sounds right!  I'm so excited and going to look right now. Thank you!
> 
> Oh - are yours the brown Peyton?  I think they call it Cuir?



No problem!! I have the black Peyton! There's only one size left and it's a 39.5!! The brown ones are completely sold out in my size


----------



## dozzaroo

AtlDesigner said:


> Ooooo - where did you find the green leather?? [emoji7]



Hi there

My friend got it from Italy for me  It's amazing!!!


----------



## dozzaroo

AtlDesigner said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. I'm a 9 and wear a 39.5 in the Princetown slides/mules, so that sounds right!  I'm so excited and going to look right now. Thank you!
> 
> Oh - are yours the brown Peyton?  I think they call it Cuir?



I am normally a 9.5 US  and yes 39.5 sounds about right for you! I am  a UK 7 almost 99% of the time so 40-40.5 is great on!


----------



## ap.

AtlDesigner said:


> Where did you find the Peyton slides?  I've looked everywhere!



Watch out.  The Peyton loafers fit very differently compared to the Princetown mules and Jordaan loafers.  I imagine the Peyton mules will as well.  It is very small, volume-wise (i.e. not tall enough) where the strap is.  I'm a 35.5 in Gucci, 36 if I want it a little loose, but I could barely slip my foot into the size 36 Peyton loafers (had to use a shoe horn).  Once I did, it was too long with tons of room in the toes (a function of the square toe).


----------



## papertiger

CU418 said:


> No problem!! I have the black Peyton! There's only one size left and it's a 39.5!! The brown ones are completely sold out in my size





apey_grapey said:


> Watch out.  The Peyton loafers fit very differently compared to the Princetown mules and Jordaan loafers.  I imagine the Peyton mules will as well.  It is very small, volume-wise (i.e. not tall enough) where the strap is.  I'm a 35.5 in Gucci, 36 if I want it a little loose, but I could barely slip my foot into the size 36 Peyton loafers (had to use a shoe horn).  Once I did, it was too long with tons of room in the toes (a function of the square toe).



The Peytons come in 4 heel heights. The highest and lowest are true backless mules and the middle 2 heel heights transform. 

In the Payton loafers which transform into mules too with the higher mid-heel (7.5) heel I'm my normal (38.5) size + Gucci's in-sole (so basically between 38 and my usual 38.5). The 38 (my normal Gucci size) was too tight across the web-stripe detail and that won't ever give. In the low heel true mule (as *apey-grapey* pointed out) they come up smaller and I need a full 38.5 across the web-stripe. The toe-box is also shorter than the Princetown and Jordan loafer


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> No problem!! I have the black Peyton! There's only one size left and it's a 39.5!! The brown ones are completely sold out in my size




I want the brown and unfortunately they are sold out in 39.5. [emoji20]. But thanks for your help!


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> The Peytons come in 4 heel heights. The highest and lowest are true backless mules and the middle 2 heel heights transform.
> 
> In the Payton loafers which transform into mules too with the higher mid-heel (7.5) heel I'm my normal (38.5) size + Gucci's in-sole (so basically between 38 and my usual 38.5). The 38 (my normal Gucci size) was too tight across the web-stripe detail and that won't ever give. In the low heel true mule (as *apey-grapey* pointed out) they come up smaller and I need a full 38.5 across the web-stripe. The toe-box is also shorter than the Princetown and Jordan loafer




Hi papertiger - did you purchase a pair of Peytons?  If so, which ones?  I love the look of the low heel slides/mules, but cannot find them in the US or abroad in my size. The low mid-heel loafers are available here, however, but with studs. Have you seen anyone in "real life" wearing them as mules?  They look great on the models in the Gucci photos, but I fear I may end up looking like I didn't put my shoes on correctly!  Would love to know you thoughts. Also, are the low mid-heel loafers available in Europe without the studs?
Thanks!


----------



## AtlDesigner

apey_grapey said:


> Watch out.  The Peyton loafers fit very differently compared to the Princetown mules and Jordaan loafers.  I imagine the Peyton mules will as well.  It is very small, volume-wise (i.e. not tall enough) where the strap is.  I'm a 35.5 in Gucci, 36 if I want it a little loose, but I could barely slip my foot into the size 36 Peyton loafers (had to use a shoe horn).  Once I did, it was too long with tons of room in the toes (a function of the square toe).




Thank you for the tip!  I have a high instep, so concerned these could be problematic.  Did you purchase them?  Did you size up from the 36?

I can report, however, that I am extremely pleased with the Princetown mules!! [emoji4]  I will be sad if the Peyton mules aren't as comfortable. [emoji20]


----------



## AtlDesigner

dozzaroo said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got it from Italy for me  It's amazing!!!




Lucky you!!  Would you mind posting a photo?  I've only found one fuzzy photo online of the green. [emoji172]


----------



## ap.

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you for the tip!  I have a high instep, so concerned these could be problematic.  Did you purchase them?  Did you size up from the 36?
> 
> I can report, however, that I am extremely pleased with the Princetown mules!! [emoji4]  I will be sad if the Peyton mules aren't as comfortable. [emoji20]



I purchased the black studded Peyton convertible loafers with a low heel, but returned them because they fit me weird.  I didn't think they would stretch much along the strap and I had a feeling it would just be painful after a while.


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi papertiger - did you purchase a pair of Peytons?  If so, which ones?  I love the look of the low heel slides/mules, but cannot find them in the US or abroad in my size. The low mid-heel loafers are available here, however, but with studs. Have you seen anyone in "real life" wearing them as mules?  They look great on the models in the Gucci photos, but I fear I may end up looking like I didn't put my shoes on correctly!  Would love to know you thoughts. Also, are the low mid-heel loafers available in Europe without the studs?
> Thanks!



Hi AD

I have a 38.5 (plus leather insoles) of the 7.5 min-heel Peytons (with pearls) on hold right now. 

I really don't know how you could use them new as mules without forcing the back down though I'm pretty sure in time when they soften it will be easier. I heard they won't be carrying on the pearl studs next season. They have to fit correctly, otherwise you are just going to walk out of them or be uncomfortable. 

 I've only seen the the lower mid-heels (3.5cm) _with_ pearls available so far

If it helps I'm a Gucci 39 boot, 38 or 38.5 in their shoes and that's pretty much what I've found under AM's CD control. 

In the princeton slide loafer (no fur) I'm a 38.5 (no insole) which I didn't buy,  in the new pimped-up sneakers I'm a 38 (didn't buy) and in the Hansel clog with fur I am a full 39 which I did buy and have been wearing all Winter.


----------



## rdgldy

I have a 39.5 shipping to me from NM (to arrive Tuesday) and a 39 on order from Gucci for sometime in May arrival.  I am afraid to cancel the 39 until I get to try the 39.5.  I have a feeling the 39 might be too small even though my tian espys are a 39 and fit fine.  Can't wait to get them.


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> I have a 39.5 shipping to me from NM (to arrive Tuesday) and a 39 on order from Gucci for sometime in May arrival.  I am afraid to cancel the 39 until I get to try the 39.5.  I have a feeling the 39 might be too small even though my tian espys are a 39 and fit fine.  Can't wait to get them.




Oh so lucky! I wear the same size as you, please keep me posted!


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Oh so lucky! I wear the same size as you, please keep me posted!



I will!!  I just randomly checking NM the other day and there was one pair available for immediate delivery.  Guessing maybe a return?


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> Hi AD
> 
> I have a 38.5 (plus leather insoles) of the 7.5 min-heel Peytons (with pearls) on hold right now.
> 
> I really don't know how you could use them new as mules without forcing the back down though I'm pretty sure in time when they soften it will be easier. I heard they won't be carrying on the pearl studs next season. They have to fit correctly, otherwise you are just going to walk out of them or be uncomfortable.
> 
> I've only seen the the lower mid-heels (3.5cm) _with_ pearls available so far
> 
> If it helps I'm a Gucci 39 boot, 38 or 38.5 in their shoes and that's pretty much what I've found under AM's CD control.
> 
> In the princeton slide loafer (no fur) I'm a 38.5 (no insole) which I didn't buy,  in the new pimped-up sneakers I'm a 38 (didn't buy) and in the Hansel clog with fur I am a full 39 which I did buy and have been wearing all Winter.




Hi, the ones I mentioned are all gold studs and apparently the backs can fold down. Will try to post a photo. I have not seen a low heel Peyton in the US with pearls!  I do love those, but can only imagine me kicking the pearls and ruining them. :/


----------



## rose60610

I was in Manhattan recently and saw several people wearing them. Didn't realize how popular they were. A unique shoe.


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> I will!!  I just randomly checking NM the other day and there was one pair available for immediate delivery.  Guessing maybe a return?



39.5 is a perfect fit-the 39 might work too, but I cancelled my waitlist on Gucci and will keep the the 39.5.  I am a US 9 generally.


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> 39.5 is a perfect fit-the 39 might work too, but I cancelled my waitlist on Gucci and will keep the the 39.5.  I am a US 9 generally.




Thank you! I hope to find a black pair soon!


----------



## CU418

rdgldy said:


> 39.5 is a perfect fit-the 39 might work too, but I cancelled my waitlist on Gucci and will keep the the 39.5.  I am a US 9 generally.



I'm so happy to hear that! I'm expecting mine tomorrow from Neiman Marcus and we both wear the same size! Does your heel stick out a little but you can get away with it or is it a completely perfect fit?


----------



## CU418

jellybebe said:


> Thank you! I hope to find a black pair soon!



Try Neiman's or Bergdorf's...I believe both places have the black mules


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Thank you! I hope to find a black pair soon!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## rdgldy

CU418 said:


> I'm so happy to hear that! I'm expecting mine tomorrow from Neiman Marcus and we both wear the same size! Does your heel stick out a little but you can get away with it or is it a completely perfect fit?


It is perfect-I actually have a little bit of room.


----------



## CU418

rdgldy said:


> It is perfect-I actually have a little bit of room.



Perfect! So happy I got that size. Thanks so much for the quick reply!


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi, the ones I mentioned are all gold studs and apparently the backs can fold down. Will try to post a photo. I have not seen a low heel Peyton in the US with pearls!  I do love those, but can only imagine me kicking the pearls and ruining them. :/



No gold studs in either flagship stores I tried

I  these though (also not out in UK yet) $950


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> No gold studs in either flagship stores I tried
> 
> I  these though (also not out in UK yet) $950




So handsome! [emoji7]


----------



## AtlDesigner

Guess what I just did? [emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (photo from Net-a-Porter)


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> Guess what I just did? [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo from Net-a-Porter)



Congratulations, show us when they arrive


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> Guess what I just did? [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo from Net-a-Porter)



I saw those on the site but they sold out so fast! Congratulations, they look great!


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> I saw those on the site but they sold out so fast! Congratulations, they look great!




There were many sizes available last night on the US Net-a-Porter site!  You should check!  They call them slippers. I had been searching for mules or slides.


----------



## rdgldy

AtlDesigner said:


> Guess what I just did? [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo from Net-a-Porter)


nice!!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> No gold studs in either flagship stores I tried
> 
> I  these though (also not out in UK yet) $950




Papertiger - this is the studded loafer I mentioned that has a collapsible heel. Unfortunately the vamp is so tight I cannot get my foot in either shoe. So back they go. [emoji20]. But I love everything else about them.


----------



## AtlDesigner

apey_grapey said:


> I purchased the black studded Peyton convertible loafers with a low heel, but returned them because they fit me weird.  I didn't think they would stretch much along the strap and I had a feeling it would just be painful after a while.




My Peyton loafers arrived on Friday and I'm sending back tomorrow. You weren't kidding with the weird fit!  So sad, as I love them, but couldn't even get them on my medium-width foot!


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> Papertiger - this is the studded loafer I mentioned that has a collapsible heel. Unfortunately the vamp is so tight I cannot get my foot in either shoe. So back they go. [emoji20]. But I love everything else about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356837



Wow, such a shame 

At least you tried 

I'm surprised they fitted me then, have high instep and often can't get my foot into shoes


----------



## jadeaymanalac

I'm torn! Help me please to  decide ladies.




I love the burgundy one but I'm worried of combo of my feet + fur = ruined shoes. 


The no fur one is cute but I hate the color available for my size. They only dark brown and black which not my liking. I want something with color like burgundy and tan


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> There were many sizes available last night on the US Net-a-Porter site!  You should check!  They call them slippers. I had been searching for mules or slides.



Thanks! I checked but unfortunately they're still out of stock in my size.


----------



## CU418

jadeaymanalac said:


> I'm torn! Help me please to  decide ladies.
> View attachment 3356925
> 
> View attachment 3356926
> 
> I love the burgundy one but I'm worried of combo of my feet + fur = ruined shoes.
> View attachment 3356928
> 
> The no fur one is cute but I hate the color available for my size. They only dark brown and black which not my liking. I want something with color like burgundy and tan



I love the brown! I wish it came in my size lol. While I like the look of the red with the fur I felt like it was more practical to go with the mules without it. I know it's soft and comfortable but I can't imagine how ones foot would not ending up sweating on a warm day (I could be wrong though!). Depending on your size I know Net-a-Porter has a red one without fur on their website. I would check it out because they seem to be selling out fast. Hope this helps!


----------



## rdgldy

CU418 said:


> I love the brown! I wish it came in my size lol. While I like the look of the red with the fur I felt like it was more practical to go with the mules without it. I know it's soft and comfortable but I can't imagine how ones foot would not ending up sweating on a warm day (I could be wrong though!). Depending on your size I know Net-a-Porter has a red one without fur on their website. I would check it out because they seem to be selling out fast. Hope this helps!


----------



## AtlDesigner

jadeaymanalac said:


> I'm torn! Help me please to  decide ladies.
> View attachment 3356925
> 
> View attachment 3356926
> 
> I love the burgundy one but I'm worried of combo of my feet + fur = ruined shoes.
> View attachment 3356928
> 
> The no fur one is cute but I hate the color available for my size. They only dark brown and black which not my liking. I want something with color like burgundy and tan




While I think the fur would be SO FUN, I have to agree with you about them getting hot - much like Uggs!  The ones without fur can also be worn year-round. I have these in black with no fur and love love love love them. I also have red on the way!  I will wear these for years - just like my other Gucci loafers. I don't think the ones with the fur have staying power like that - literally or figuratively.


----------



## nickynamfon

Hi, I have read through the whole discussion but I'm still confused and uncertain whether the princetown with fur slippers sizing is like? I'm tts 35. Should stick to my usual 35 or go with 35.5? I've tried to search for 35.5 and there's nothing available at my local boutique. Please advise!


----------



## periogirl28

nickynamfon said:


> Hi, I have read through the whole discussion but I'm still confused and uncertain whether the princetown with fur slippers sizing is like? I'm tts 35. Should stick to my usual 35 or go with 35.5? I've tried to search for 35.5 and there's nothing available at my local boutique. Please advise!




Get the 35 for mules, I size down for Gucci. Normally I am 35.5.


----------



## papertiger

nickynamfon said:


> Hi, I have read through the whole discussion but I'm still confused and uncertain whether the princetown with fur slippers sizing is like? I'm tts 35. Should stick to my usual 35 or go with 35.5? I've tried to search for 35.5 and there's nothing available at my local boutique. Please advise!



I usually size down .5 for Gucci shoes (except boots). 

However, I'm TTS in the Jordaan and Princetown loafers and Amstel clogs (38.5). I only have the Amstel clogs with fur too, and for them I had to go up up another .5 so you may have to actually go up.


----------



## nickynamfon

I might have to end up buying 35 & 35.5 just to be save and return one. Still waiting for matches to restock the shoes. But the style that has no back heels seem so flexible that you can get away .5 up but the front might be too roomy?


----------



## Straight-Laced

nickynamfon said:


> I might have to end up buying 35 & 35.5 just to be save and return one. Still waiting for matches to restock the shoes. But the style that has no back heels seem so flexible that you can get away .5 up but the front might be too roomy?



I've found the Princetown with fur to be more generous than without fur.  Take your usual IT size for the fur slippers and size up half for without fur, although you could wear your usual size in the furless ones too.


----------



## nickynamfon

Thx for you advice! Will order my regular size &#128522;


----------



## rdgldy

First wear-so comfy and cute.


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3358520
> 
> First wear-so comfy and cute.




So gorgeous! I can imagine how comfy they must be!


----------



## eatspotatochips

I wasn't sure about the mules, then I saw this unboxing video. The shoes look amazing!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxyzjHp-sU4

For anyone that owns them, how do the bottoms wear? Could I wear them if i'm going to be doing a lot of walking?

Do you prefer Black or Brown leather?


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3358520
> 
> First wear-so comfy and cute.



Love them on you!!!


----------



## papertiger

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3358520
> 
> First wear-so comfy and cute.


----------



## jlone

Got my black without fur Princetowns today, I've been on Gucci's waiting list since February - yiipppeeeee!!


----------



## CU418

I'm trying on my pricetowns and I love them but noticed that my heel hangs out just ever so slightly. I don't know if I should return them. I got a size 39.5 and I'm not sure if the 40 would be too big. What do you think I should do?


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> Love them on you!!!


Thank you!! There are really wonderful!!


papertiger said:


>


Thanks! Another addiction, I fear!!


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> So gorgeous! I can imagine how comfy they must be!



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3358520
> 
> First wear-so comfy and cute.




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jadeaymanalac

CU418 said:


> I love the brown! I wish it came in my size lol. While I like the look of the red with the fur I felt like it was more practical to go with the mules without it. I know it's soft and comfortable but I can't imagine how ones foot would not ending up sweating on a warm day (I could be wrong though!). Depending on your size I know Net-a-Porter has a red one without fur on their website. I would check it out because they seem to be selling out fast. Hope this helps!


That is exactly my concern.. my feet don't sweat a lot though but still the thought of it makes me cringe. I'm a guy and I don't know if I could into 42 of Gucci at Net-a-porter 



AtlDesigner said:


> While I think the fur would be SO FUN, I have to agree with you about them getting hot - much like Uggs!  The ones without fur can also be worn year-round. I have these in black with no fur and love love love love them. I also have red on the way!  I will wear these for years - just like my other Gucci loafers. I don't think the ones with the fur have staying power like that - literally or figuratively.


You are right the fur is fun but the w/o one has a more usage.


----------



## AtlDesigner

I think I've lost my mind. I'm on a beach in the Caribbean and couldn't stop thinking about the Princetown mules in GOLD. Of course I panicked once I saw them sold out almost everywhere .... it just sort of happened .... Oops. [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji267][emoji267][emoji267]


----------



## periogirl28

Gonna add my Gucci for Net-a-porter mules. Love them! Had to size down by half a size.


----------



## Sushibaby123

CU418 said:


> I'm trying on my pricetowns and I love them but noticed that my heel hangs out just ever so slightly. I don't know if I should return them. I got a size 39.5 and I'm not sure if the 40 would be too big. What do you think I should do?




I found in the jacquard I was my normal size (didn't keep them as not as practical for everyday as leather) but half a size up was needed in the leather for my heel to be in the right place . Now a month or so in with regular use they are softening up everywhere but my heel is still sitting in the right place.


----------



## Sushibaby123

jlone said:


> Got my black without fur Princetowns today, I've been on Gucci's waiting list since February - yiipppeeeee!!




Hooray! So worth the wait!


----------



## Sushibaby123

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3358520
> 
> First wear-so comfy and cute.




They look so great!!


----------



## Sushibaby123

periogirl28 said:


> Gonna add my Gucci for Net-a-porter mules. Love them! Had to size down by half a size.
> 
> View attachment 3361708




So pretty!!


----------



## periogirl28

Sushibaby123 said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you, would love a pair in leather like yours!


----------



## jellybebe

periogirl28 said:


> Gonna add my Gucci for Net-a-porter mules. Love them! Had to size down by half a size.
> 
> View attachment 3361708




Wow! So gorgeous!


----------



## AtlDesigner

periogirl28 said:


> Gonna add my Gucci for Net-a-porter mules. Love them! Had to size down by half a size.
> 
> View attachment 3361708




So beautiful!


----------



## ap.

periogirl28 said:


> Gonna add my Gucci for Net-a-porter mules. Love them! Had to size down by half a size.
> 
> View attachment 3361708



Love the shoes, but those are ugly teeth.


----------



## rdgldy

periogirl28 said:


> Gonna add my Gucci for Net-a-porter mules. Love them! Had to size down by half a size.
> 
> View attachment 3361708




adorable!!!


----------



## rdgldy

AtlDesigner said:


> I think I've lost my mind. I'm on a beach in the Caribbean and couldn't stop thinking about the Princetown mules in GOLD. Of course I panicked once I saw them sold out almost everywhere .... it just sort of happened .... Oops. [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji267][emoji267][emoji267]




hahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Sushibaby123 said:


> They look so great!!


Thank you!!! I just love them!!


----------



## periogirl28

jellybebe said:


> Wow! So gorgeous!





AtlDesigner said:


> So beautiful!





apey_grapey said:


> Love the shoes, but those are ugly teeth.



Absolutely! A disgrace to my profession! 



rdgldy said:


> adorable!!!



Thank you all so much!


----------



## ap.

periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely! A disgrace to my profession!


----------



## pigleto972001

CU418 said:


> I'm trying on my pricetowns and I love them but noticed that my heel hangs out just ever so slightly. I don't know if I should return them. I got a size 39.5 and I'm not sure if the 40 would be too big. What do you think I should do?




I had the same problem. Went up to 40s and they fit better  I hated the idea of my heel hanging over. Good luck. I loved them so much I had the get the fur ones


----------



## jadeaymanalac

[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I went to gucci yesterday with the hopes of taking home a Princetown (w/o fur) but the SA informed me they are sold out [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

I should pulled the trigger two weeks ago. I gave my contact info and size color preferences to the SA to call me as soon they restock.


----------



## AtlDesigner

jadeaymanalac said:


> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I went to gucci yesterday with the hopes of taking home a Princetown (w/o fur) but the SA informed me they are sold out [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> I should pulled the trigger two weeks ago. I gave my contact info and size color preferences to the SA to call me as soon they restock.




Look on www.netaporter.com, www.neimanmarcus.com and www.gucci.com. Not that I have (ahem) purchased them from all three or anything. [emoji85]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

AtlDesigner said:


> Look on www.netaporter.com, www.neimanmarcus.com and www.gucci.com. Not that I have (ahem) purchased them from all three or anything. [emoji85]




I'm a guy and from HK [emoji24]


----------



## CU418

Thanks for your replies!! I sadly returned mine yesterday and now I'm waiting for a size 40. Unfortunately every site that I have looked at says they are sold out or backorder until November. Let me know if you guys see any!!


----------



## CU418

pigleto972001 said:


> I had the same problem. Went up to 40s and they fit better  I hated the idea of my heel hanging over. Good luck. I loved them so much I had the get the fur ones



Thanks for your reply! Waiting on my size 40!


----------



## CU418

Sushibaby123 said:


> I found in the jacquard I was my normal size (didn't keep them as not as practical for everyday as leather) but half a size up was needed in the leather for my heel to be in the right place . Now a month or so in with regular use they are softening up everywhere but my heel is still sitting in the right place.



I think I'm miscalculated my size since the prince towns and Peyton's are my first pairs of Gucci shoes. Thanks for the info!


----------



## AtlDesigner

jadeaymanalac said:


> I'm a guy and from HK [emoji24]




Oops. What size?  I just looked on www.mrporter.com for you and they didn't have ... BUT ... had many things I've not yet seen, including a pair of horsebit loafers with quilted satin trim. [emoji7]


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> Thanks for your replies!! I sadly returned mine yesterday and now I'm waiting for a size 40. Unfortunately every site that I have looked at says they are sold out or backorder until November. Let me know if you guys see any!!




Write to customer service at netaporter.com! They have been GREAT to contact me when they've received a return or new stock - even on things of which I thought there was no hope.


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> Write to customer service at netaporter.com! They have been GREAT to contact me when they've received a return or new stock - even on things of which I thought there was no hope.



Thank you so much!! I'm definitely going to try that because I cannot wait until November lol.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

AtlDesigner said:


> Oops. What size?  I just looked on www.mrporter.com for you and they didn't have ... BUT ... had many things I've not yet seen, including a pair of horsebit loafers with quilted satin trim. [emoji7]




Yup! I looked at mrporter, matchesfashion, luisaviaroma and farfetch but no luck. [emoji29] 

My gucci horse bit loafers is in UK 8 or eu42. I know netaporter has 42 but I'm not sure if I could fit in to that.


----------



## AtlDesigner

jadeaymanalac said:


> Yup! I looked at mrporter, matchesfashion, luisaviaroma and farfetch but no luck. [emoji29]
> 
> My gucci horse bit loafers is in UK 8 or eu42. I know netaporter has 42 but I'm not sure if I could fit in to that.




Write to netaporter.com. Their customer service is excellent and I've heard of them ordering sizes they don't normally carry. Although it seems like Gucci would have the same ability?  Good luck!  I hope you find a pair.


----------



## dozzaroo

periogirl28 said:


> Gonna add my Gucci for Net-a-porter mules. Love them! Had to size down by half a size.
> 
> View attachment 3361708



Eeeek that's amazing. mine is still on pre-order so here's hoping! I ordered them in half size large (got the 40 in gingham mules and slingbacks but my feet jut out a little so I thought it would run small  ) Hope it fits


----------



## periogirl28

dozzaroo said:


> Eeeek that's amazing. mine is still on pre-order so here's hoping! I ordered them in half size large (got the 40 in gingham mules and slingbacks but my feet jut out a little so I thought it would run small  ) Hope it fits




Hope it fits you perfectly! They are soo comfy, glad they were the right size for me.


----------



## dozzaroo

periogirl28 said:


> Hope it fits you perfectly! They are soo comfy, glad they were the right size for me.



fingers crossed! they look so amazing ! Im getting the jacquard ones tomorrow


----------



## CU418

Has anyone here ever used PS Dept? Do you guys know how it works? I see that they have the princetowns (although it's slightly more expensive than the normal price). I was thinking about trying them but idk...


----------



## periogirl28

dozzaroo said:


> fingers crossed! they look so amazing ! Im getting the jacquard ones tomorrow



The Black florals? Stunning pair!


----------



## Sushibaby123

CU418 said:


> Has anyone here ever used PS Dept? Do you guys know how it works? I see that they have the princetowns (although it's slightly more expensive than the normal price). I was thinking about trying them but idk...




Fantastic service for hard to find items - they charge a gratuity for the service (5% I think). Shipping and returns are often free.


----------



## CU418

Sushibaby123 said:


> Fantastic service for hard to find items - they charge a gratuity for the service (5% I think). Shipping and returns are often free.


 
Are the items on their usually in stock in the size you want? Do you find out after you chose to buy? I see the princetown and I messaged a personal shopper but got no response. I want to purchase them but I want to make sure that they actually have them first


----------



## rdgldy

CU418 said:


> Are the items on their usually in stock in the size you want? Do you find out after you chose to buy? I see the princetown and I messaged a personal shopper but got no response. I want to purchase them but I want to make sure that they actually have them first



They work very hard to locate items for you, and do pretty well finding them most of the time.  You are not invoiced until they are sourced.


----------



## CU418

rdgldy said:


> They work very hard to locate items for you, and do pretty well finding them most of the time.  You are not invoiced until they are sourced.



Okay thank you! I just wanted to know because right now I'm on the wait list for Neiman Marcus and I didn't want to go through the ps dept only to end up on another wait list and then have to pay more money for them. Hopefully she can find them. So I'm guessing I buy them first and then she'll let me know if she can find them?


----------



## rdgldy

CU418 said:


> Okay thank you! I just wanted to know because right now I'm on the wait list for Neiman Marcus and I didn't want to go through the ps dept only to end up on another wait list and then have to pay more money for them. Hopefully she can find them. So I'm guessing I buy them first and then she'll let me know if she can find them?


They won't bill you in advance unless it is a pre-order.


----------



## CU418

rdgldy said:


> They won't be you in advance unless it is a pre-order.



Okay good to know! I see that it says buy and then you click it and type in the size you want. I typed in my size and now it asks for my info as far I'm purchasing it. Does this mean my size is available? If it wasn't would it give me an error or sold out message? If it means it's available I'll just cough up the extra cash


----------



## jellybebe

CU418 said:


> Okay good to know! I see that it says buy and then you click it and type in the size you want. I typed in my size and now it asks for my info as far I'm purchasing it. Does this mean my size is available? If it wasn't would it give me an error or sold out message? If it means it's available I'll just cough up the extra cash




A personal shopper will send you a message confirming the sale, and a receipt. Until you get the receipt, you won't know if you secured the item or not.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

AtlDesigner said:


> Write to netaporter.com. Their customer service is excellent and I've heard of them ordering sizes they don't normally carry. Although it seems like Gucci would have the same ability?  Good luck!  I hope you find a pair.




Thanks AtlDesigner you're so sweet.


----------



## CU418

jellybebe said:


> A personal shopper will send you a message confirming the sale, and a receipt. Until you get the receipt, you won't know if you secured the item or not.



Thank you so much! I finally got a response and unfortunately the 40 was sold yesterday but she said she would double check tomorrow. In the mean time my order is pending so hopefully she finds something.


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> Thank you so much! I finally got a response and unfortunately the 40 was sold yesterday but she said she would double check tomorrow. In the mean time my order is pending so hopefully she finds something.




There is a new pair in brown in 40 currently on Tradesy, but pricey. :/


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> Thank you so much! I finally got a response and unfortunately the 40 was sold yesterday but she said she would double check tomorrow. In the mean time my order is pending so hopefully she finds something.




Also in gold on Gucci.com!


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> There is a new pair in brown in 40 currently on Tradesy, but pricey. :/



Thanks but it's more than I'm willing to pay


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> Also in gold on Gucci.com!



Thanks for the heads up! Unfortunately it's sold out now


----------



## jellybebe

H


CU418 said:


> Thank you so much! I finally got a response and unfortunately the 40 was sold yesterday but she said she would double check tomorrow. In the mean time my order is pending so hopefully she finds something.




I hope you find what you want! I'm looking as well, although not actively yet.


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> Thanks but it's more than I'm willing to pay




Agreed!  Though I guess it wouldn't hurt to make an offer?


----------



## CU418

jellybebe said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you find what you want! I'm looking as well, although not actively yet.



Thank you! What size do you wear? I actually just received confirmation that my order shipped out from Nieman Marcus even though it said that it was backorder until November


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> Agreed!  Though I guess it wouldn't hurt to make an offer?



I actually just recieved an e-mail from Nieman Marcus stating that my order just shipped! It says on the website that it's backordered..I guess someone made a return. Funny enough because I just bought the brown mules from Bloomingdales!


----------



## jellybebe

CU418 said:


> Thank you! What size do you wear? I actually just received confirmation that my order shipped out from Nieman Marcus even though it said that it was backorder until November




Oh that's such a nice surprise! 

I think I'm a size 39.5. My usual size is 39, but almost everyone here has been sizing up for the leather.


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> I actually just recieved an e-mail from Nieman Marcus stating that my order just shipped! It says on the website that it's backordered..I guess someone made a return. Funny enough because I just bought the brown mules from Bloomingdales!




Yippee!!


----------



## CU418

jellybebe said:


> Oh that's such a nice surprise!
> 
> I think I'm a size 39.5. My usual size is 39, but almost everyone here has been sizing up for the leather.



What color are you looking for? I believe PS dept has a 39.5 in black and I think Bloomingdales has a brown one if you call the 1800 number. I also remember checking yesterday and seeing that either 3j or 4 Gucci locations had a 39.5 on their website.


----------



## SkyKat

So I just took ownership of the Princetown slippers with fur.

Love love love them.  I found them to be true to size for me in a 38.5.

Curious though, has anyone had these out and got caught in rain?  I will obviously try to avoid, just wondering what I can do to stop/avoid them getting manky!

I have the Brixton on pre order. Obsessed with the latest range of loafers.


----------



## jellybebe

CU418 said:


> What color are you looking for? I believe PS dept has a 39.5 in black and I think Bloomingdales has a brown one if you call the 1800 number. I also remember checking yesterday and seeing that either 3j or 4 Gucci locations had a 39.5 on their website.




Black, although I'm really tempted to get this new pair that is coming out for fall - black leather with roses. So pretty.


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Black, although I'm really tempted to get this new pair that is coming out for fall - black leather with roses. So pretty.



black with roses sound divine!


----------



## periogirl28

jellybebe said:


> Black, although I'm really tempted to get this new pair that is coming out for fall - black leather with roses. So pretty.



OMG, do you have pics pretty plse? I am thinking of a black leather pair.


----------



## jellybebe

here it is


----------



## Straight-Laced

SkyKat said:


> So I just took ownership of the Princetown slippers with fur.
> 
> Love love love them.  I found them to be true to size for me in a 38.5.
> 
> Curious though, has anyone had these out and got caught in rain?  I will obviously try to avoid, just wondering what I can do to stop/avoid them getting manky!
> 
> I have the Brixton on pre order. Obsessed with the latest range of loafers.



I'd ask Gucci what they recommend to protect or restore the fur if it gets wet or muddy.  
I don't own a pair, but I did have the red and black ones for a while to see if I could wear them and one of the reasons I decided to return was due to care and maintenance of the fur.  They're beautiful though - enjoy!


----------



## SkyKat

Straight-Laced said:


> I'd ask Gucci what they recommend to protect or restore the fur if it gets wet or muddy.
> I don't own a pair, but I did have the red and black ones for a while to see if I could wear them and one of the reasons I decided to return was due to care and maintenance of the fur.  They're beautiful though - enjoy!



Yeah I think that's a good idea!

Mine got a tiny bit wet today and they are fine.  I did kind of think to myself it must be fairly resilient since it isn't like animals don't get wet.

My furries


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> View attachment 3365320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is



really pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

jellybebe said:


> View attachment 3365320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is



Thank you! My wallet is sooo dead!


----------



## CU418

jellybebe said:


> View attachment 3365320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is



Very cute!! Did you get them?!


----------



## CU418

I just got my mules in the size 40 today. The fit is good in that my heel doesn't hang out but it seems a little big in the front. I like the way the 39.5 fit better in the front. It seemed a little more secure. Do you guys know if the mules stretch out with wear? I don't want them to be too loose..to the point where they are sliding off my feet.


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> I just got my mules in the size 40 today. The fit is good in that my heel doesn't hang out but it seems a little big in the front. I like the way the 39.5 fit better in the front. It seemed a little more secure. Do you guys know if the mules stretch out with wear? I don't want them to be too loose..to the point where they are sliding off my feet.




I had mine for a good six weeks before wearing. I agonized over the size and ordered in another size - and started this thread because of it. I went with the one with more room in the front that fit the best in the heel and SO glad I did. They definitely fit more comfortably now, but have not stretched out of shape at all. No sliding either. 

I also put a Foot Petal pad under the ball of each foot  for a little bit extra cushion and always wear with a half-sock (don't laugh) and they still look brand new!

This "70's style" of Gucci loafer seems just longer in the front. I don't even notice it anymore. [emoji4]


----------



## ap.

CU418 said:


> I just got my mules in the size 40 today. The fit is good in that my heel doesn't hang out but it seems a little big in the front. I like the way the 39.5 fit better in the front. It seemed a little more secure. Do you guys know if the mules stretch out with wear? I don't want them to be too loose..to the point where they are sliding off my feet.



If your heel isn't hanging past the edge in the 39.5 and the front fits better, then you should get that size. it's leather; expect it to soften and give with use.


----------



## Sushibaby123

CU418 said:


> I just got my mules in the size 40 today. The fit is good in that my heel doesn't hang out but it seems a little big in the front. I like the way the 39.5 fit better in the front. It seemed a little more secure. Do you guys know if the mules stretch out with wear? I don't want them to be too loose..to the point where they are sliding off my feet.




If it gives too much at the front, just add a half insole


----------



## rdgldy

CU418 said:


> I just got my mules in the size 40 today. The fit is good in that my heel doesn't hang out but it seems a little big in the front. I like the way the 39.5 fit better in the front. It seemed a little more secure. Do you guys know if the mules stretch out with wear? I don't want them to be too loose..to the point where they are sliding off my feet.


Guess it depends what is more important to you-I don't care for heel overhang, so I'd go a bit bigger and add a cushion.


----------



## pigleto972001

I don't like heel overhang either. I don't think they stretch too much ... At least mine hasn't.


----------



## cakegirl

AtlDesigner said:


> I had mine for a good six weeks before wearing. I agonized over the size and ordered in another size - and started this thread because of it. I went with the one with more room in the front that fit the best in the heel and SO glad I did. They definitely fit more comfortably now, but have not stretched out of shape at all. No sliding either.
> 
> I also put a Foot Petal pad under the ball of each foot  for a little bit extra cushion and always wear with a half-sock (don't laugh) and they still look brand new!
> 
> This "70's style" of Gucci loafer seems just longer in the front. I don't even notice it anymore. [emoji4]



I've had the Tian for a month and haven't worn them. I can't decide if I should keep them. I love the design but usually would never get something "logo."


----------



## jellybebe

Does anyone own both the Brixton and Princetown? I love both but am wondering how easy the Brixton is to wear with the back flipped up and down? They seem a tiny bit more practical than the Princetown since they have a back, although I feel like I would always wear them down if I started doing that.


----------



## ap.

jellybebe said:


> Does anyone own both the Brixton and Princetown? I love both but am wondering how easy the Brixton is to wear with the back flipped up and down? They seem a tiny bit more practical than the Princetown since they have a back, although I feel like I would always wear them down if I started doing that.



I have both.  I wear the Brixton both up and down; it's super easy to switch.  And the shoe is no worse for wear being worn with the back down.  But if you're always going to wear the Brixton with the back down, why not save the money and buy the cheaper Princetown?


----------



## jellybebe

apey_grapey said:


> I have both.  I wear the Brixton both up and down; it's super easy to switch.  And the shoe is no worse for wear being worn with the back down.  But if you're always going to wear the Brixton with the back down, why not save the money and buy the cheaper Princetown?




I keep looking at pics comparing the two and I think that I prefer the Princetown just a bit more. Do you have a favourite?


----------



## papertiger

SkyKat said:


> So I just took ownership of the Princetown slippers with fur.
> 
> Love love love them.  I found them to be true to size for me in a 38.5.
> 
> Curious though, has anyone had these out and got caught in rain?  I will obviously try to avoid, just wondering what I can do to stop/avoid them getting manky!
> 
> I have the Brixton on pre order. Obsessed with the latest range of loafers.



I have the Amstel with fur 

If they get wet from rain just let them dry naturally, if they get muddy, don't touch until dry and once bone dry brush. The mud with turn to dust and brush-out easily. 

If the fur mats-up from the weight of fur just comb it out again


----------



## cubby

I love my new Princetowns! They are so comfortable, I am so tempted to buy the other designs.


----------



## rdgldy

cubby said:


> I love my new Princetowns! They are so comfortable, I am so tempted to buy the other designs.


love!!!


----------



## ishootfilm

cubby said:


> I love my new Princetowns! They are so comfortable, I am so tempted to buy the other designs.



Those are beautiful!  Just bought the red leather today and can't wait to wear them!


----------



## GhstDreamer

cubby said:


> I love my new Princetowns! They are so comfortable, I am so tempted to buy the other designs.



Congratulations! This pair with the blooms print is gorgeous and so perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## ap.

jellybebe said:


> I keep looking at pics comparing the two and I think that I prefer the Princetown just a bit more. Do you have a favourite?



I like both equally although the Brixton has much softer leather (lambskin vs calfskin).


----------



## CU418

I wish I knew how to multi quote on tpf but thanks for all the responses! Since I had a little bit of overhang in the 39.5 and not the 40, I think I'll keep the 40 instead. Hopefully it doesn't stretch too much.


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> I had mine for a good six weeks before wearing. I agonized over the size and ordered in another size - and started this thread because of it. I went with the one with more room in the front that fit the best in the heel and SO glad I did. They definitely fit more comfortably now, but have not stretched out of shape at all. No sliding either.
> 
> I also put a Foot Petal pad under the ball of each foot  for a little bit extra cushion and always wear with a half-sock (don't laugh) and they still look brand new!
> 
> This "70's style" of Gucci loafer seems just longer in the front. I don't even notice it anymore. [emoji4]



No judgement on the half sock...it's actually a great idea along with the foot petals!


----------



## CGORO2

love my princetown they're honestly the most comfortable thing






I can't wait for this style to arrive too


----------



## kat99

I shared this picture in the H forum, but also wanted to share with fellow Gucci shoe lovers my favorite shoes currently - I have two pairs of the Marmonts (so far!)


----------



## AtlDesigner

kat99 said:


> I shared this picture in the H forum, but also wanted to share with fellow Gucci shoe lovers my favorite shoes currently - I have two pairs of the Marmonts (so far!)
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Jcrew-cargo-dress.jpg?w=700




LOVE the Marmonts!  SO CUTE!!  Did you purchase your regular size?  I've tried them on in my size, but wonder if I should go up half a size.  What is your favorite color?  I can't decide. I want them all!


----------



## kat99

AtlDesigner said:


> LOVE the Marmonts!  SO CUTE!!  Did you purchase your regular size?  I've tried them on in my size, but wonder if I should go up half a size.  What is your favorite color?  I can't decide. I want them all!



I did do my regular size - I'm usually a 6.5 or 7, and I went with 6.5 for the all leather. For the suede, I might have even done 6 if I could do it again. My favorite are the black leather, I'm boring!


----------



## ishootfilm

kat99 said:


> I shared this picture in the H forum, but also wanted to share with fellow Gucci shoe lovers my favorite shoes currently - I have two pairs of the Marmonts (so far!)
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Jcrew-cargo-dress.jpg?w=700



Why must you people do this to me?!  Now you've got me lusting over these shoes (just bought the princetowns on Monday)!  Love your whole outfit.  Do you have any shots wearing the others you have?


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> I had mine for a good six weeks before wearing. I agonized over the size and ordered in another size - and started this thread because of it. I went with the one with more room in the front that fit the best in the heel and SO glad I did. They definitely fit more comfortably now, but have not stretched out of shape at all. No sliding either.
> 
> *I also put a Foot Petal pad under the ball of each foot  for a little bit extra cushion and always wear with a half-sock (don't laugh) and they still look brand new!*
> 
> This "70's style" of Gucci loafer seems just longer in the front. I don't even notice it anymore. [emoji4]



Great idea, I may follow


----------



## kat99

ishootfilm said:


> Why must you people do this to me?!  Now you've got me lusting over these shoes (just bought the princetowns on Monday)!  Love your whole outfit.  Do you have any shots wearing the others you have?



Yeah I do! I did a review here, I think I already posted the photos somewhere on the forum. 

Sorry to enable but the Marmonts are awesome! So comfortable!


----------



## SkyKat

My furry Princetowns were TTS.  Hoping the Brixtons are the same when they arrive.

Thankyou for the advise Papertiger!  That sounds pretty easy and common sense!


----------



## papertiger

SkyKat said:


> My furry Princetowns were TTS.  Hoping the Brixtons are the same when they arrive.
> 
> Thankyou for the advise Papertiger!  That sounds pretty easy and common sense!


----------



## papertiger

If anyone's wondering why their Gucci shoe size has changed under the directorship of AM/MB it's not so much to do with the designs but the shoe lasts. 

Gucci no longer use Sergio Rossi factories or their lasts (SR until recently was part of 'Gucci Group'/Kering) 

Most shoes are now closer to TTS than before (which tended to be .5 above TTS)


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> If anyone's wondering why their Gucci shoe size has changed under the directorship of AM/MB it's not so much to do with the designs but the shoe lasts.
> 
> Gucci no longer use Sergio Rossi factories or their lasts (SR until recently was part of 'Gucci Group'/Kering)
> 
> Most shoes are now closer to TTS than before (which tended to be .5 above TTS)




Interesting!  I wondered what was happening!  Thank you for always educating us. [emoji4]


----------



## Lzamare

ishootfilm said:


> Why must you people do this to me?!  Now you've got me lusting over these shoes (just bought the princetowns on Monday)!  Love your whole outfit.  Do you have any shots wearing the others you have?



I love them (the gold) and was thinking about ordering with Bloomingdales.  Their pre-sale last week for the sale that starts tomorrow had them with a $100 GC


----------



## ishootfilm

Lzamare said:


> I love them (the gold) and was thinking about ordering with Bloomingdales.  Their pre-sale last week for the sale that starts tomorrow had them with a $100 GC



I just purchased my red ones at Bloomingdales a few weeks ago. They bumped up the price to $600 so I was able to qualify for $150 in GCs.    Now I want another pair!


----------



## Lzamare

ishootfilm said:


> I just purchased my red ones at Bloomingdales a few weeks ago. They bumped up the price to $600 so I was able to qualify for $150 in GCs.    Now I want another pair!



Thanks, ordering tonight!


----------



## sarachryan

Does anyone have pics of the Brixtons being worn with the heel down? Can't really picture how they'll work.


----------



## lovely64

Yes, and I love them! I have both, with fur and without. I really need more since they are extremely comfortable and perfect for Summer!


----------



## lovely64

AtlDesigner said:


> I have just received the Gucci Princetown Mules (plain - without the fur) and they feel great, but they seem so long!  Gucci shoes always seem so long in the vamp, but my foot is not all the way toward the front (of the toe) as in other mules. Is this just how they fit or should I size down?  I normally wear a US 9, a European 39.5 and a French 40.  I bought a 39.5 - just like my Jenni Kayne mules. Thanks!




Yes, they feel long to me too. I got my regular 38.5 size but I could probably go with a 38. I am planning on buying the cc floral princetowns in 38 but only because I can't find them in a 38.5.


----------



## jellybebe

lovely64 said:


> Yes, and I love them! I have both, with fur and without. I really need more since they are extremely comfortable and perfect for Summer!




I love your gold ones! I want the black ones so badly!


----------



## rdgldy

lovely64 said:


> Yes, and I love them! I have both, with fur and without. I really need more since they are extremely comfortable and perfect for Summer!


Love them both!


----------



## ishootfilm

lovely64 said:


> Yes, and I love them! I have both, with fur and without. I really need more since they are extremely comfortable and perfect for Summer!



I've got the red without fur but those gold ones are gorgeous!!


----------



## little_j

Are the sling back style (the mules with the elastic back) just available as mens shoes? Or is there a womens version? I'm kinda feeling these would be the perfect shoes for spring/summer!


----------



## dozzaroo

I've got the black pair and they're defo available in women's. I got mine from Europe 


little_j said:


> Are the sling back style (the mules with the elastic back) just available as mens shoes? Or is there a womens version? I'm kinda feeling these would be the perfect shoes for spring/summer!


----------



## little_j

dozzaroo said:


> I've got the black pair and they're defo available in women's. I got mine from Europe



Thanks! I like this style the best and think they would be great spring/summer shoes! I have a feeling though that Australia didn't get this style unfortunately. Although I might ring today and see if they will be getting it within the next few months maybe. Or I may just have to keep staking Matches and NAP.


----------



## dozzaroo

Im a fellow Aussie myself and I think your best bet is to email gucci Australia as they're very helpful ! It came in black and gold as far as I know


----------



## jellybebe

OMG I just placed a preorder for the black Princetowns without fur as a bday present to myself. So excited! It's showing as back ordered between June 27-July 18 so I figured I had to do it before the date got pushed back even further! Really hoping I get them soon.


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> OMG I just placed a preorder for the black Princetowns without fur as a bday present to myself. So excited! It's showing as back ordered between June 27-July 18 so I figured I had to do it before the date got pushed back even further! Really hoping I get them soon.


woohoo!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone preordered from Gucci before? Seems like everyone here got lucky and found their shoes elsewhere.


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone preordered from Gucci before? Seems like everyone here got lucky and found their shoes elsewhere.


I preordered, then cancelled, as I found them quicker elsewhere.


----------



## Lzamare

rdgldy said:


> I preordered, then cancelled, as I found them quicker elsewhere.



I pre-ordered with Gucci then ordered online during Bloomies sale.  Still have not received the Gucci pre-order and the Bloomies were on sale


----------



## Lzamare

little_j said:


> Are the sling back style (the mules with the elastic back) just available as mens shoes? Or is there a womens version? I'm kinda feeling these would be the perfect shoes for spring/summer!



They only come as men's shoes but the smallest is a 6 Men's


----------



## little_j

Really mens only? I've sent an email to Gucci so I will report back with their response. Not all bad if they come in mens as i can fit into a size 6 mens thank goodness maybe even 7. Although generally the difference between womens and mens shoes is the width? Or is there not much difference?


----------



## maggiemoo

Wow where did you see the one with the rose?!?!


----------



## jellybebe

maggiemoo said:


> Wow where did you see the one with the rose?!?!



I think it's coming for FW. I saw a pic on PS Dept.


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> I preordered, then cancelled, as I found them quicker elsewhere.





Lzamare said:


> I pre-ordered with Gucci then ordered online during Bloomies sale.  Still have not received the Gucci pre-order and the Bloomies were on sale



This is what I was worried about. I've never preordered from Gucci before and my options in Canada are very limited (for some reason most of the big boutiques will not ship this particular item to Canada even if we have Nordstroms/Saks here), but I have no idea if the preorder date is accurate or not. I would hate to wait several months for a preorder I thought would be fulfilled by mid July at the latest.


----------



## CU418

jellybebe said:


> This is what I was worried about. I've never preordered from Gucci before and my options in Canada are very limited (for some reason most of the big boutiques will not ship this particular item to Canada even if we have Nordstroms/Saks here), but I have no idea if the preorder date is accurate or not. I would hate to wait several months for a preorder I thought would be fulfilled by mid July at the latest.



I think ps dept has them available for right now...check with them!


----------



## little_j

Gucci AU replied back to me and they will be getting the sling back loafers in at the start of spring! I am very excited just hopefully they will be okay for my feet. Anyone with wider feet wear the prince towns or the sling backs and find them okay? I'm generally a 39/39.5/40 in most shoes. If anyone has the sling backs in a 39 or 40 could you please post what the length of the inner sole is? I would be very very appreciative!


----------



## jellybebe

CU418 said:


> I think ps dept has them available for right now...check with them!



Thanks. Yes I'm pretty sure they have them, but I'm not ready to pay for the gratuity, to convert from US to Canadian dollars (Canadian dollar is low) or to wait for shipping, which doesn't usually come to Canada and if it did, I would have to pay huge customs fees.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I have wider than average feet and I have the sling backs and the Princetowns. 
Both styles are great but the sling backs are better for me and fit perfectly, probably because they're soft lamb leather and I can get my forefoot right into the shoe, whereas the Princetown mules are less pliable calf.
FYI my sling backs are a 37 but I take 38 or 38.5 in the Princetowns.

* this post was meant to be a reply to *little j*


----------



## little_j

Thank you for the reply! Glad to know that the sling backs are a bit softer! These mules are a tricky style of shoe for me because of my wider feet as my foot has a hard time getting right into the shoe so I'm banking on hoping they stretch a little so my foot can move forward and fit right in the shoe properly. Yay I'm super excited for the sling backs. I'm already thinking of different spring/summer outfits I could pair with them. I'm a bit crazy and its still winter here haha.


----------



## Sushibaby123

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone preordered from Gucci before? Seems like everyone here got lucky and found their shoes elsewhere.



I got my marmont's on pre-order from Gucci with no problems


----------



## jellybebe

Sushibaby123 said:


> I got my marmont's on pre-order from Gucci with no problems



Thanks, that makes me feel better!


----------



## jellybebe

Interesting... I tried a pair of brown Princetowns on in 38.5 and they were just a few millimeters too short. So I think I will have to change my preorder for the 39.5 to 39. I have narrow feet so maybe this is why... I felt like my feet could almost reach the front and I liked how snug and secure they felt on my foot. Torn between black and gold though! The black is certainly more practical but the gold is so shiny and pretty!


----------



## girliegirl

So torn between the Tian and the Blue Blooms....which do you think are more versatile?


----------



## jellybebe

girliegirl said:


> So torn between the Tian and the Blue Blooms....which do you think are more versatile?



I'd say go for the Tian! The birds are so gorgeous and colourful. I don't wear a ton of blues so for me the blue blooms are less versatile.

My black Princetowns' preorder arrival date was pushed back to July 5. [emoji31] I have a bad feeling that will change once the 5th arrives. So impatient for these shoes. 

Are many of you putting protective soles on the leather soles? I normally do for all my leather-soled shoes but in this case I'm not sure if I will!


----------



## HiromiT

girliegirl said:


> So torn between the Tian and the Blue Blooms....which do you think are more versatile?


I vote for the Tians b/c the print is so unique!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I'd say go for the Tian! The birds are so gorgeous and colourful. I don't wear a ton of blues so for me the blue blooms are less versatile.
> 
> My black Princetowns' preorder arrival date was pushed back to July 5. [emoji31] I have a bad feeling that will change once the 5th arrives. So impatient for these shoes.
> 
> Are many of you putting protective soles on the leather soles? I normally do for all my leather-soled shoes but in this case I'm not sure if I will!



Oh no, I hope you get them by that date! If not, let me know if you want me to check with my Holts Van SA to see if they're getting more for fall. She managed to snag one of the very last pairs for me a few months ago. Nordies Van is supposed to start carrying Gucci shoes in-store too and I can ask my SA there too.

I usually take my new shoes to the cobbler for protective soles right away, but didn't with the Princetowns for some reason. Maybe because the tan leather sole is just too pretty? But being paranoid of slipping/falling, I stuck self-adhesive non-slip soles that I got from a Daiso-type store. They come in a tan colour and include a small piece of fine grit sandpaper which you use to lightly rough up the leather soles to improve adhesion. So far, so good.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Oh no, I hope you get them by that date! If not, let me know if you want me to check with my Holts Van SA to see if they're getting more for fall. She managed to snag one of the very last pairs for me a few months ago. Nordies Van is supposed to start carrying Gucci shoes in-store too and I can ask my SA there too.
> 
> I usually take my new shoes to the cobbler for protective soles right away, but didn't with the Princetowns for some reason. Maybe because the tan leather sole is just too pretty? But being paranoid of slipping/falling, I stuck self-adhesive non-slip soles that I got from a Daiso-type store. They come in a tan colour and include a small piece of fine grit sandpaper which you use to lightly rough up the leather soles to improve adhesion. So far, so good.



Thank you, that is very sweet. I should check Saks here, and Nordstrom's should be opening soon... The current preorder window is July 5-18. I should check Holt's today too, I have only really been to the Gucci boutique. 

Yeah the tan leather sole is very pretty. But if they are slippery (I plan to wear these shoes a lot) I should probably get them soled.


----------



## hclubfan

I have a question....I have the black sling backs and they squeak when I walk in them!! Does this happen to any of you, and if so, how does one make it stop?! They're very comfortable, and definitely the right size, but the noise is distractingly loud when I'm walking in them!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

hclubfan said:


> I have a question....I have the black sling backs and they squeak when I walk in them!! Does this happen to any of you, and if so, how does one make it stop?! They're very comfortable, and definitely the right size, but the noise is distractingly loud when I'm walking in them!!



My mules do not squeak, but try shaking a little baby powder in your shoes. The squeaking will stop!


----------



## hclubfan

AtlDesigner said:


> My mules do not squeak, but try shaking a little baby powder in your shoes. The squeaking will stop!


Thank you so much for that tip...I'll give it a try!


----------



## AtlDesigner

AtlDesigner said:


> My mules do not squeak, but try shaking a little baby powder in your shoes. The squeaking will stop!



Make sure you get it into the seams around the insoles. Same thing often works on squeaky wood floors.


----------



## jellybebe

Still back ordered... [emoji30] Also having no luck in the boutiques


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Still back ordered... [emoji30] Also having no luck in the boutiques


----------



## KBT39

Gahhhh! My beauties are finally here!! So glad I went half size up for the Princetown's, 39's are perfect! These are soooo much more beautiful in person the colors punchy but slightly muted. These will go with basically everything! Seriously, even if just for that cheeky grille!!!
And the scarf is perfection! Can't wait to get it framed and hung in my living room! It's silk twill so for me it's perfect to frame as I'd be paranoid wearing it! Even more sad now that I missed out on the mini Dionysus! Having a serious love affair with this print! May have to splurge and get the medium. [emoji259][emoji219][emoji221][emoji216][emoji177]


----------



## rdgldy

KBT39 said:


> Gahhhh! My beauties are finally here!! So glad I went half size up for the Princetown's, 39's are perfect! These are soooo much more beautiful in person the colors punchy but slightly muted. These will go with basically everything! Seriously, even if just for that cheeky grille!!!
> And the scarf is perfection! Can't wait to get it framed and hung in my living room! It's silk twill so for me it's perfect to frame as I'd be paranoid wearing it! Even more sad now that I missed out on the mini Dionysus! Having a serious love affair with this print! May have to splurge and get the medium. [emoji259][emoji219][emoji221][emoji216][emoji177]
> View attachment 3407902


So amazing!!!  The princetowns and the scarf are stunning.


----------



## KBT39

rdgldy said:


> So amazing!!!  The princetowns and the scarf are stunning.


Thank you so much! I can't wait to wear them tomorrow!


----------



## jellybebe

KBT39 said:


> Gahhhh! My beauties are finally here!! So glad I went half size up for the Princetown's, 39's are perfect! These are soooo much more beautiful in person the colors punchy but slightly muted. These will go with basically everything! Seriously, even if just for that cheeky grille!!!
> And the scarf is perfection! Can't wait to get it framed and hung in my living room! It's silk twill so for me it's perfect to frame as I'd be paranoid wearing it! Even more sad now that I missed out on the mini Dionysus! Having a serious love affair with this print! May have to splurge and get the medium. [emoji259][emoji219][emoji221][emoji216][emoji177]
> View attachment 3407902



This print is so gorgeous! Enjoy your new Princetowns!


----------



## KBT39

jellybebe said:


> This print is so gorgeous! Enjoy your new Princetowns!



Thank you!!


----------



## marinlove

Ok, I have the Princetowns no fur in black, they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned. I've been wanting them in red for the longest time and I found what seems to be the last pair in the world in my size, should I go for them? The only thing I'm worried is that they might fade out of style and that I tend to be fickle with shoes.


----------



## KBT39

marinlove said:


> Ok, I have the Princetowns no fur in black, they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned. I've been wanting them in red for the longest time and I found what seems to be the last pair in the world in my size, should I go for them? The only thing I'm worried is that they might fade out of style and that I tend to be fickle with shoes.



If you love them buy them! They're a classic silhouette.


----------



## jellybebe

marinlove said:


> Ok, I have the Princetowns no fur in black, they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned. I've been wanting them in red for the longest time and I found what seems to be the last pair in the world in my size, should I go for them? The only thing I'm worried is that they might fade out of style and that I tend to be fickle with shoes.



I agree, if you think they will work in your wardrobe go for them. IMO you can never go wrong with a super comfy classic shoe.


----------



## rdgldy

marinlove said:


> Ok, I have the Princetowns no fur in black, they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned. I've been wanting them in red for the longest time and I found what seems to be the last pair in the world in my size, should I go for them? The only thing I'm worried is that they might fade out of style and that I tend to be fickle with shoes.


I agree with the other posters!! Get them.


----------



## zoezee

little_j said:


> Gucci AU replied back to me and they will be getting the sling back loafers in at the start of spring! I am very excited just hopefully they will be okay for my feet. Anyone with wider feet wear the prince towns or the sling backs and find them okay? I'm generally a 39/39.5/40 in most shoes. If anyone has the sling backs in a 39 or 40 could you please post what the length of the inner sole is? I would be very very appreciative!


I have the 41 and I normally wear size 41. I am not sure of the insole measurement for your required sizes, but I would stick to your usual size with these.


----------



## Ems Darling

PSA: To those who have pre-ordered through the Gucci Australia website + instore - I ordered mine on the 20th of May (waiting list at Brisbane also) and got the shipping notification today. So for any ladies that pre-ordered around that time they're coming pretty soon!


----------



## KStyleG

KBT39 said:


> Gahhhh! My beauties are finally here!! So glad I went half size up for the Princetown's, 39's are perfect! These are soooo much more beautiful in person the colors punchy but slightly muted. These will go with basically everything! Seriously, even if just for that cheeky grille!!!
> And the scarf is perfection! Can't wait to get it framed and hung in my living room! It's silk twill so for me it's perfect to frame as I'd be paranoid wearing it! Even more sad now that I missed out on the mini Dionysus! Having a serious love affair with this print! May have to splurge and get the medium. [emoji259][emoji219][emoji221][emoji216][emoji177]
> View attachment 3407902



So incredibly beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## jellybebe

Ems Darling said:


> PSA: To those who have pre-ordered through the Gucci Australia website + instore - I ordered mine on the 20th of May (waiting list at Brisbane also) and got the shipping notification today. So for any ladies that pre-ordered around that time they're coming pretty soon!



Do you remember what the approximate availability window was? It keeps changing every week for me! I'm in Canada.


----------



## Ems Darling

jellybebe said:


> Do you remember what the approximate availability window was? It keeps changing every week for me! I'm in Canada.



On my pre-order form it said from the 15/03/16 - 31/7/16. Then instore they said approx. 4 weeks but if that were the case I would have been called a month ago.


----------



## KStyleG

I finally got them, after calling the stores almost everyday for a couple of weeks. They are so comfortable! Thank you so much for letting me share.


----------



## KBT39

KStyleG said:


> So incredibly beautiful!! Congratulations!!



Thank you! I see you grabbed the black ones congrats! I love this shoe! [emoji173]️ Black will be next for me!


----------



## KStyleG

KBT39 said:


> Thank you! I see you grabbed the black ones congrats! I love this shoe! [emoji173]️ Black will be next for me!



Thank you very much! Me too! I would love another pair! Yours are so so beautiful!


----------



## jellybebe

KStyleG said:


> View attachment 3411120
> 
> 
> I finally got them, after calling the stores almost everyday for a couple of weeks. They are so comfortable! Thank you so much for letting me share.



Love!


----------



## KStyleG

jellybebe said:


> Love!



 Thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

My red princetowns today.


----------



## viktorcho

Does anyone have the contact info of any Gucci SA in Madrid?


----------



## KStyleG

rdgldy said:


> My red princetowns today.



So beautiful! I need red ones too!


----------



## rdgldy

My princetowns today-I just love them!!


----------



## CU418

jellybebe said:


> Thank you, that is very sweet. I should check Saks here, and Nordstrom's should be opening soon... The current preorder window is July 5-18. I should check Holt's today too, I have only really been to the Gucci boutique.
> 
> Yeah the tan leather sole is very pretty. But if they are slippery (I plan to wear these shoes a lot) I should probably get them soled.



The black princetowns have restocked on neimans, bergdorf and nordstroms website!


----------



## jellybebe

CU418 said:


> The black princetowns have restocked on neimans, bergdorf and nordstroms website!



Thank you! Unfortunately none of them will ship to me. And the Gucci site has pushed the date back to August. Will I ever get these shoes? [emoji22]


----------



## jellybebe

What do you all think of these? Too crazy? I noticed that Gucci has started using lamb instead of kangaroo. I wish they didn't use fur at all, but somehow lamb "seems" better than kangaroo... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also the pretty black Princetowns with the roses are coming in November according to the site.


----------



## Sushibaby123

rdgldy said:


> My princetowns today-I just love them!!



They are so great, I love mine too!


----------



## rdgldy

Thi


jellybebe said:


> What do you all think of these? Too crazy? I noticed that Gucci has started using lamb instead of kangaroo. I wish they didn't use fur at all, but somehow lamb "seems" better than kangaroo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417992
> 
> 
> Also the pretty black Princetowns with the roses are coming in November according to the site.



Think I like them...uh oh


----------



## zoezee

Just wondering if anyone else noticed that the vamp creases very easily after a couple of wears! 
I have the sling back and I walked for a good 15 minutes, and now they look like they are 10 years old. 
Mind you, I love the leather as it's so nice and soft. My friend has the normal princetown's and said that the leather is a bit tougher but that hers also looked very aged after one day of wearing them. 
Has anyone else noticed the same thing? And if so, do you think it's intentional? They are so comfy, I feel I could wear them all the time but I don't really want to if they're going to look this old so soon


----------



## jellybebe

Omg actually the pink roses are available now!!!


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Omg actually the pink roses are available now!!!


where??


----------



## rdgldy

zoezee said:


> Just wondering if anyone else noticed that the vamp creases very easily after a couple of wears!
> I have the sling back and I walked for a good 15 minutes, and now they look like they are 10 years old.
> Mind you, I love the leather as it's so nice and soft. My friend has the normal princetown's and said that the leather is a bit tougher but that hers also looked very aged after one day of wearing them.
> Has anyone else noticed the same thing? And if so, do you think it's intentional? They are so comfy, I feel I could wear them all the time but I don't really want to if they're going to look this old so soon


I have red and black leather and have not had these issues.


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> where??



On Gucci.com! Are you going to get them? [emoji7]


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> On Gucci.com! Are you going to get them? [emoji7]


not at the moment


----------



## jellybebe

After months of pining and scheming, I am finally the happy owner of my very own black Princetowns! Unfortunately Gucci.com did not come through - they are still waiting for their preorders! Instead, thanks to a kind, generous and super helpful TPF'er, I was able to order them elsewhere and they arrived today! They're a size 39 and are the tiniest bit loose but 38.5 is the slightest bit too short for me. Super excited to start wearing them although I'm also a little afraid to wreck them, as I walk a lot and my city is dirty. However I know they are meant to be enjoyed and I can't wait to start wearing them! Still debating the whole protective sole business. I always put protective soles on my leather soled shoes so I guess these shouldn't be an exception. Thanks for letting me share! They look like they are completely brand new and have never been worn by anyone but me! And thank you again to the kind TPF'er, you are the best. [emoji177]


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> After months of pining and scheming, I am finally the happy owner of my very own black Princetowns! Unfortunately Gucci.com did not come through - they are still waiting for their preorders! Instead, thanks to a kind, generous and super helpful TPF'er, I was able to order them elsewhere and they arrived today! They're a size 39 and are the tiniest bit loose but 38.5 is the slightest bit too short for me. Super excited to start wearing them although I'm also a little afraid to wreck them, as I walk a lot and my city is dirty. However I know they are meant to be enjoyed and I can't wait to start wearing them! Still debating the whole protective sole business. I always put protective soles on my leather soled shoes so I guess these shouldn't be an exception. Thanks for letting me share! They look like they are completely brand new and have never been worn by anyone but me! And thank you again to the kind TPF'er, you are the best. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430345


awesome!!!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> After months of pining and scheming, I am finally the happy owner of my very own black Princetowns! Unfortunately Gucci.com did not come through - they are still waiting for their preorders! Instead, thanks to a kind, generous and super helpful TPF'er, I was able to order them elsewhere and they arrived today! They're a size 39 and are the tiniest bit loose but 38.5 is the slightest bit too short for me. Super excited to start wearing them although I'm also a little afraid to wreck them, as I walk a lot and my city is dirty. However I know they are meant to be enjoyed and I can't wait to start wearing them! Still debating the whole protective sole business. I always put protective soles on my leather soled shoes so I guess these shouldn't be an exception. Thanks for letting me share! They look like they are completely brand new and have never been worn by anyone but me! And thank you again to the kind TPF'er, you are the best. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430345


YAY, so glad you got them! And yes, wear the heck outta of them before winter comes.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> YAY, so glad you got them! And yes, wear the heck outta of them before winter comes.



I will! I decided to get them soled so they are with the cobbler right now. Is it bad that I am eyeing the pair with roses?


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> I will! I decided to get them soled so they are with the cobbler right now. Is it bad that I am eyeing the pair with roses?


I don't see a problem, lol!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I will! I decided to get them soled so they are with the cobbler right now. Is it bad that I am eyeing the pair with roses?


The ones with roses are ahh-mazing! How can that be bad???  I desperately want another pair but am afraid of not getting enough wear when the rain returns.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> The ones with roses are ahh-mazing! How can that be bad???  I desperately want another pair but am afraid of not getting enough wear when the rain returns.



Which second pair are you eyeing? I love the roses and I also love the garden pair, but they would get filthy quickly.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Which second pair are you eyeing? I love the roses and I also love the garden pair, but they would get filthy quickly.


Yes, I love the roses and garden ones too! Am also coveting the floral jacquard but fabric and fur are impractical for our climate. Even our furless leather ones would get only a few months of wear each year. But if they do more colours in furless leather, I might be able to rationalize another pair!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Yes, I love the roses and garden ones too! Am also coveting the floral jacquard but fabric and fur are impractical for our climate. Even our furless leather ones would get only a few months of wear each year. But if they do more colours in furless leather, I might be able to rationalize another pair!



Yes the rain is a bummer. And here winter is about 6 months long. If I get a second pair it will be the roses, otherwise I would get a pair of pink Brixton loafers. I can't justify the fur even though it looks cozy and would probably work here for a few months, as long as there was no snow.


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Yes the rain is a bummer. And here winter is about 6 months long. If I get a second pair it will be the roses, otherwise I would get a pair of pink Brixton loafers. I can't justify the fur even though it looks cozy and would probably work here for a few months, as long as there was no snow.


I am hoping a fur lined pair will be kind of transitional for me-fall into winter as the non-fur will definitely get less wear as the weather gets colder.


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> I am hoping a fur lined pair will be kind of transitional for me-fall into winter as the non-fur will definitely get less wear as the weather gets colder.



Oh I'm sure the fur lined ones will be lovely as transitional pieces. I just feel so torn about lamb fur. Other types of fur are a definite no-no for me, but lamb fur is something I have bought before and I don't know if I should do so again. I love animals, although I do buy leather so perhaps that makes me a bit of a hypocrite regardless. [emoji52] 

Are you thinking of getting the roses with fur?


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Oh I'm sure the fur lined ones will be lovely as transitional pieces. I just feel so torn about lamb fur. Other types of fur are a definite no-no for me, but lamb fur is something I have bought before and I don't know if I should do so again. I love animals, although I do buy leather so perhaps that makes me a bit of a hypocrite regardless. [emoji52]
> 
> Are you thinking of getting the roses with fur?


no-think I'm good for now.


----------



## zoezee

So I did something bad. Now I have the sling backs and the ones with the fur. I couldn't help myself! 
I must say that I am certainly a lot more "free" with the sling backs, as I don't have to worry too much about getting the fur dirty or wet. 
I wore them whilst shopping with a friend yesterday and all was good until I had to use the restroom. Trying to step between the water on the floor was time consuming. 
I am wondering if anyone has had these or just the normal princetown's resoled? I am thinking of getting these done so I can prolong their life. And if anyone has any tips on cleaning the fur or keeping it clean, that'd be great!
I ordered these off the Gucci Australian website. The site said that they'd be shipped within one week and I Was originally going to buy these in Warsaw but I thought that perhaps they wouldn't have my size when I got there in a month and a bit. I thought I'd bite the bullet and just buy them here. 
Their customer service was awesome! I did actually ring them to check out a rough ETA (bit crazy, but I couldn't wait) and the woman said it would definitely be delivered within the week. Less than 24 hours later, I got a shipping confirmation and then it arrived in 18 hours! Very happy. I sent them an email expressing how happy I was with the service. I don't think people hear that enough these days.


----------



## rdgldy

zoezee said:


> So I did something bad. Now I have the sling backs and the ones with the fur. I couldn't help myself!
> I must say that I am certainly a lot more "free" with the sling backs, as I don't have to worry too much about getting the fur dirty or wet.
> I wore them whilst shopping with a friend yesterday and all was good until I had to use the restroom. Trying to step between the water on the floor was time consuming.
> I am wondering if anyone has had these or just the normal princetown's resoled? I am thinking of getting these done so I can prolong their life. And if anyone has any tips on cleaning the fur or keeping it clean, that'd be great!
> I ordered these off the Gucci Australian website. The site said that they'd be shipped within one week and I Was originally going to buy these in Warsaw but I thought that perhaps they wouldn't have my size when I got there in a month and a bit. I thought I'd bite the bullet and just buy them here.
> Their customer service was awesome! I did actually ring them to check out a rough ETA (bit crazy, but I couldn't wait) and the woman said it would definitely be delivered within the week. Less than 24 hours later, I got a shipping confirmation and then it arrived in 18 hours! Very happy. I sent them an email expressing how happy I was with the service. I don't think people hear that enough these days.


they're great!!


----------



## zoezee

rdgldy said:


> they're great!!


Thank you! I really love them


----------



## jellybebe

zoezee said:


> So I did something bad. Now I have the sling backs and the ones with the fur. I couldn't help myself!
> I must say that I am certainly a lot more "free" with the sling backs, as I don't have to worry too much about getting the fur dirty or wet.
> I wore them whilst shopping with a friend yesterday and all was good until I had to use the restroom. Trying to step between the water on the floor was time consuming.
> I am wondering if anyone has had these or just the normal princetown's resoled? I am thinking of getting these done so I can prolong their life. And if anyone has any tips on cleaning the fur or keeping it clean, that'd be great!
> I ordered these off the Gucci Australian website. The site said that they'd be shipped within one week and I Was originally going to buy these in Warsaw but I thought that perhaps they wouldn't have my size when I got there in a month and a bit. I thought I'd bite the bullet and just buy them here.
> Their customer service was awesome! I did actually ring them to check out a rough ETA (bit crazy, but I couldn't wait) and the woman said it would definitely be delivered within the week. Less than 24 hours later, I got a shipping confirmation and then it arrived in 18 hours! Very happy. I sent them an email expressing how happy I was with the service. I don't think people hear that enough these days.



Gorgeous, I'm sure you will get a lot of wear out of them!

I soled my plain Princetowns and I think I will be glad I did, although the soles were so smooth and pretty.


----------



## KStyleG

zoezee said:


> So I did something bad. Now I have the sling backs and the ones with the fur. I couldn't help myself!
> I must say that I am certainly a lot more "free" with the sling backs, as I don't have to worry too much about getting the fur dirty or wet.
> I wore them whilst shopping with a friend yesterday and all was good until I had to use the restroom. Trying to step between the water on the floor was time consuming.
> I am wondering if anyone has had these or just the normal princetown's resoled? I am thinking of getting these done so I can prolong their life. And if anyone has any tips on cleaning the fur or keeping it clean, that'd be great!
> I ordered these off the Gucci Australian website. The site said that they'd be shipped within one week and I Was originally going to buy these in Warsaw but I thought that perhaps they wouldn't have my size when I got there in a month and a bit. I thought I'd bite the bullet and just buy them here.
> Their customer service was awesome! I did actually ring them to check out a rough ETA (bit crazy, but I couldn't wait) and the woman said it would definitely be delivered within the week. Less than 24 hours later, I got a shipping confirmation and then it arrived in 18 hours! Very happy. I sent them an email expressing how happy I was with the service. I don't think people hear that enough these days.



So beautiful!! Love them!  I got mines done before I started wearing them and I'm glad that I did.


----------



## KStyleG

I'm in love!

I just love the Princetown slippers so much! I'm waiting for the red ones, but it might take a while... Thank you so much for letting me share.


----------



## jellybebe

KStyleG said:


> View attachment 3433903
> 
> I'm in love!
> 
> I just love the Princetown slippers so much! I'm waiting for the red ones, but it might take a while... Thank you so much for letting me share.



These are breathtaking! Enjoy!!!


----------



## KStyleG

jellybebe said:


> These are breathtaking! Enjoy!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## rdgldy

KStyleG said:


> View attachment 3433903
> 
> I'm in love!
> 
> I just love the Princetown slippers so much! I'm waiting for the red ones, but it might take a while... Thank you so much for letting me share.


they're lovely!!!


----------



## zoezee

jellybebe said:


> Gorgeous, I'm sure you will get a lot of wear out of them!
> 
> I soled my plain Princetowns and I think I will be glad I did, although the soles were so smooth and pretty.





KStyleG said:


> So beautiful!! Love them!  I got mines done before I started wearing them and I'm glad that I did.



Thank you, ladies! I will definitely get them done this week


----------



## WishList986

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...GridComponent&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes
Waiting for these babies to arrive!! So excited about them, I've already got outfits planned out!


----------



## rdgldy

WishList986 said:


> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...GridComponent&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes
> Waiting for these babies to arrive!! So excited about them, I've already got outfits planned out!


These are so special! Congratulations!!


----------



## tabbyco

WishList986 said:


> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...GridComponent&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes
> Waiting for these babies to arrive!! So excited about them, I've already got outfits planned out!



Please share your outfits!! I just ordered the Princeton in black w/o fur...they will be here Wednesday!!


----------



## WishList986

rdgldy said:


> These are so special! Congratulations!!


Thank you, lovely!


tabbyco said:


> Please share your outfits!! I just ordered the Princeton in black w/o fur...they will be here Wednesday!!


Omg I would love to do that!


----------



## tabbyco

WishList986 said:


> Thank you, lovely!
> 
> Omg I would love to do that!



If I started a "How Do You Style Your Princetown Mules" thread, would I post in Glass Slipper or Wardrobe?


----------



## rdgldy

tabbyco said:


> If I started a "How Do You Style Your Princetown Mules" thread, would I post in Glass Slipper or Wardrobe?


Good question!  I guess you could post it in either one.  Or even in Gucci, haha!!!

I am really challenged how to style mine, so I'd love this thread.  Right now, it is pretty much boyfriend jeans only.....


----------



## jellybebe

WishList986 said:


> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...GridComponent&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes
> Waiting for these babies to arrive!! So excited about them, I've already got outfits planned out!



I am absolutely in love with these. If I get another pair, these are 100% it. Can't wait to see how you style them!


----------



## jellybebe

tabbyco said:


> Please share your outfits!! I just ordered the Princeton in black w/o fur...they will be here Wednesday!!



Congrats, very exciting! Hope to see how you style them too.


----------



## KDB

WishList986 said:


> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...GridComponent&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes
> Waiting for these babies to arrive!! So excited about them, I've already got outfits planned out!



Love these!! Congrats!


----------



## jellybebe

Interesting styling here, although I don't think I could pull this off.


----------



## papertiger

jellybebe said:


> Interesting styling here, although I don't think I could pull this off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436125



Agreed, clever, the f-nets give such a simple outfit a lift in a 'double-take' way and draw attention to the shoes. Personally, I hate the feel of f-nets under the feet so it wouldn't be for me either


----------



## jellybebe

papertiger said:


> Agreed, clever, the f-nets give such a simple outfit a lift in a 'double-take' way and draw attention to the shoes. Personally, I hate the feel of f-nets under the feet so it wouldn't be for me either



Oh I don't mind fishnets but I don't know how I feel about stockings or socks with Princetowns. 

Also I'm very sad to report that I'm getting a few blisters under my feet. [emoji53]


----------



## papertiger

jellybebe said:


> Oh I don't mind fishnets but I don't know how I feel about stockings or socks with Princetowns.
> 
> Also I'm very sad to report that I'm getting a few blisters under my feet. [emoji53]



It's pretty common to get blisters wearing shoes, even sandals with no socks. I used to take fabric plasters/Elastoplast with me when out all day in new/nearly new shoes.  I chose the Jordaans over the Princetowns because I could wear footsies, but the Princetowns will give and/or your feet should toughen as they get used to them.


----------



## jellybebe

papertiger said:


> It's pretty common to get blisters wearing shoes, even sandals with no socks. I used to take fabric plasters/Elastoplast with me when out all day in new/nearly new shoes.  I chose the Jordaans over the Princetowns because I could wear footsies, but the Princetowns will give and/or your feet should toughen as they get used to them.



I want to try this stuff:

http://preheels.com/products/preheels


----------



## WishList986

They've arrived!


----------



## jellybebe

WishList986 said:


> View attachment 3436570
> View attachment 3436571
> 
> They've arrived!



Love love love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rdgldy

WishList986 said:


> View attachment 3436570
> View attachment 3436571
> 
> They've arrived!


Lovely, congratulations!!


----------



## HiromiT

WishList986 said:


> View attachment 3436570
> View attachment 3436571
> 
> They've arrived!


They're beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Oh I don't mind fishnets but I don't know how I feel about stockings or socks with Princetowns.
> 
> Also I'm very sad to report that I'm getting a few blisters under my feet. [emoji53]



Oh no, sorry about the blisters. I use these Dr. Scholl's insoles in mine: https://www.drscholls.ca/en/product...support-for-her/for-her-ball-of-foot-cushions

Sometimes, I also wear a sock that covers only the ball of my foot but those are harder to find. Similar to these: https://www.amazon.com/Adult-Footsie-Socks-multi-colored-One-Size/dp/B003XZWAWA


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Oh no, sorry about the blisters. I use these Dr. Scholl's insoles in mine: https://www.drscholls.ca/en/product...support-for-her/for-her-ball-of-foot-cushions
> 
> Sometimes, I also wear a sock that covers only the ball of my foot but those are harder to find. Similar to these: https://www.amazon.com/Adult-Footsie-Socks-multi-colored-One-Size/dp/B003XZWAWA



Did you have a break in period for your shoes or were they comfy right away? I have pain across the top of my big toe when I walk a lot in them. I'll try to find those half socks, they look like they might help a bit.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Did you have a break in period for your shoes or were they comfy right away? I have pain across the top of my big toe when I walk a lot in them. I'll try to find those half socks, they look like they might help a bit.



They were comfy right away for me and I initially wore them without the insoles. But my feet are narrowish and have a tendancy to slide a bit in them. Is your big toe hitting the end of the shoe? But the blisters could hopefully be alleviated by half socks or Preheel.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> They were comfy right away for me and I initially wore them without the insoles. But my feet are narrowish and have a tendancy to slide a bit in them. Is your big toe hitting the end of the shoe? But the blisters could hopefully be alleviated by half socks or Preheel.



No, my feet don't reach the ends of the shoe. It's pretty weird. The pain seems to come right when I start walking and seems to improve after I walk for a while  (or else my feet are too numb to feel pain anymore, haha). Kind of disappointing but I hope it improves.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> No, my feet don't reach the ends of the shoe. It's pretty weird. The pain seems to come right when I start walking and seems to improve after I walk for a while  (or else my feet are too numb to feel pain anymore, haha). Kind of disappointing but I hope it improves.


Oh dear, I wonder if the front of the shoe is too shallow, for lack of a better description, so your toe is being pressed against the top. That's happened to me in hidden wedge sneakers where the insole is too thick and squeezes my big toes, but in that case I replaced the insoles with a thinner, non-wedge one. Maybe take them back to the cobbler and see if they can suggest something.


----------



## jellybebe

jellybebe said:


> No, my feet don't reach the ends of the shoe. It's pretty weird. The pain seems to come right when I start walking and seems to improve after I walk for a while  (or else my feet are too numb to feel pain anymore, haha). Kind of disappointing but I hope it improves.



I don't think so, there seems to be space for me to even bend my toe. It's so weird, I don't really get it.


----------



## KBT39

tabbyco said:


> Please share your outfits!! I just ordered the Princeton in black w/o fur...they will be here Wednesday!!



I posted a few pics of how I styled my Garden Princetown's a few pages back! I love them and wear with so many different outfits! But I love the idea of S thread for that! Do it on the Gucci page!


----------



## jellybebe

WishList986 said:


> View attachment 3436570
> View attachment 3436571
> 
> They've arrived!



Would love to see more styling ideas. Trying to justify this pair. [emoji5]


----------



## WishList986

jellybebe said:


> Would love to see more styling ideas. Trying to justify this pair. [emoji5]


I'll try and put together some outfits and get someone to shoot them for me  In the meantime, I've found some good inspiration from searching Gucci Princetown on Pinterest! Lots of beautiful looks there


----------



## WishList986

jellybebe said:


> Would love to see more styling ideas. Trying to justify this pair. [emoji5]


I'll try and put together some outfits and get someone to shoot them for me  In the meantime, I've found some good inspiration from searching Gucci Princetown on Pinterest! Lots of beautiful looks there
Sorry for the double post, my internet has been a bit wonky this morning


----------



## jellybebe

WishList986 said:


> I'll try and put together some outfits and get someone to shoot them for me  In the meantime, I've found some good inspiration from searching Gucci Princetown on Pinterest! Lots of beautiful looks there
> Sorry for the double post, my internet has been a bit wonky this morning



Yes I blame Pinterest and Instagram for my initial obsession for these shoes.


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Yes I blame Pinterest and Instagram for my initial obsession for these shoes.


I blame Instagram for many of my obsessions!!!


----------



## ap.

jellybebe said:


> I don't think so, there seems to be space for me to even bend my toe. It's so weird, I don't really get it.



Maybe the shoes are too big and you're feet aren't relaxed because they're trying to keep a grip on your mules.  Either that or a crease on your shoes (from wearing it) is hitting the top of your big toe and causing a blister.


----------



## tabbyco

WishList986 said:


> Thank you, lovely!
> 
> Omg I would love to do that!





rdgldy said:


> Good question!  I guess you could post it in either one.  Or even in Gucci, haha!!!
> 
> I am really challenged how to style mine, so I'd love this thread.  Right now, it is pretty much boyfriend jeans only.....





KBT39 said:


> I posted a few pics of how I styled my Garden Princetown's a few pages back! I love them and wear with so many different outfits! But I love the idea of S thread for that! Do it on the Gucci page!



I started the thread! Here it is: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-do-you-style-your-gucci-princetown.949907/


----------



## rdgldy

tabbyco said:


> I started the thread! Here it is: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-do-you-style-your-gucci-princetown.949907/


Thanks for starting that thread!!!  It is a great asset.


----------



## jellybebe

apey_grapey said:


> Maybe the shoes are too big and you're feet aren't relaxed because they're trying to keep a grip on your mules.  Either that or a crease on your shoes (from wearing it) is hitting the top of your big toe and causing a blister.



Weirdly it's when I relax my foot that it starts to hurt. I still have no idea why they hurt. I just hope they stretch out.


----------



## LibJames

Hi friends! Looking for some advice: 
Bought the slippers in black and I L O V E them. But I have two questions: 

1) should I get the ones with the rose instead? I'm so torn on this. I love the black but am wondering if the pop of the rose would be mega-cool

2) I bought mine tts and they JUST fit. Like, my heel is one second from spilling over. They are comfortable and when I walk around they stay on great and I *think* they look fine, but am worried they'll look dumb to others! Can you lend me your advice? I did read that they don't stretch much. If they stretched at all I would def keep these, but if they don't... Hmmmm. Help! ***sorry for the ugly foot pic [emoji23]


----------



## rdgldy

LibJames said:


> Hi friends! Looking for some advice:
> Bought the slippers in black and I L O V E them. But I have two questions:
> 
> 1) should I get the ones with the rose instead? I'm so torn on this. I love the black but am wondering if the pop of the rose would be mega-cool
> 
> 2) I bought mine tts and they JUST fit. Like, my heel is one second from spilling over. They are comfortable and when I walk around they stay on great and I *think* they look fine, but am worried they'll look dumb to others! Can you lend me your advice? I did read that they don't stretch much. If they stretched at all I would def keep these, but if they don't... Hmmmm. Help! ***sorry for the ugly foot pic [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3441958
> View attachment 3441959
> View attachment 3441960
> View attachment 3441961


They look fine to me, but it really depends on what you think. I don't like my feet to be at the very back so I sized up, but it is really just personal preference.


----------



## WishList986

LibJames said:


> Hi friends! Looking for some advice:
> Bought the slippers in black and I L O V E them. But I have two questions:
> 
> 1) should I get the ones with the rose instead? I'm so torn on this. I love the black but am wondering if the pop of the rose would be mega-cool
> 
> 2) I bought mine tts and they JUST fit. Like, my heel is one second from spilling over. They are comfortable and when I walk around they stay on great and I *think* they look fine, but am worried they'll look dumb to others! Can you lend me your advice? I did read that they don't stretch much. If they stretched at all I would def keep these, but if they don't... Hmmmm. Help! ***sorry for the ugly foot pic [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3441958
> View attachment 3441959
> View attachment 3441960
> View attachment 3441961


I'm a bit biased because I have the rose ones, they really are quite lovely and add a beautiful pop to any outfit!
As for sizing, I went up a half size and my feet are at the very back, but my SA told me that as the leather softens and stretches that my feet will slide forward a bit.


----------



## LibJames

rdgldy said:


> They look fine to me, but it really depends on what you think. I don't like my feet to be at the very back so I sized up, but it is really just personal preference.


I'm thinking towards sizing up... thanks for weighing in!


----------



## LibJames

WishList986 said:


> I'm a bit biased because I have the rose ones, they really are quite lovely and add a beautiful pop to any outfit!
> As for sizing, I went up a half size and my feet are at the very back, but my SA told me that as the leather softens and stretches that my feet will slide forward a bit.



Thanks for the advice!!

Do you find yourself reaching for them a lot? I can't stop thinking about them and when I add to the mix what a basic dresser I am they make more sense. I always add my zing to outfits with accessories...


----------



## WishList986

LibJames said:


> Thanks for the advice!!
> 
> Do you find yourself reaching for them a lot? I can't stop thinking about them and when I add to the mix what a basic dresser I am they make more sense. I always add my zing to outfits with accessories...


I've worn them almost every day since I got them, they're perfect to throw on with a t-shirt or a blouse and jeans


----------



## LibJames

WishList986 said:


> I've worn them almost every day since I got them, they're perfect to throw on with a t-shirt or a blouse and jeans


So awesome. Ima order tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## jellybebe

LibJames said:


> Hi friends! Looking for some advice:
> Bought the slippers in black and I L O V E them. But I have two questions:
> 
> 1) should I get the ones with the rose instead? I'm so torn on this. I love the black but am wondering if the pop of the rose would be mega-cool
> 
> 2) I bought mine tts and they JUST fit. Like, my heel is one second from spilling over. They are comfortable and when I walk around they stay on great and I *think* they look fine, but am worried they'll look dumb to others! Can you lend me your advice? I did read that they don't stretch much. If they stretched at all I would def keep these, but if they don't... Hmmmm. Help! ***sorry for the ugly foot pic [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3441958
> View attachment 3441959
> View attachment 3441960
> View attachment 3441961



I think they look amazing on you. Mine look similar, but I didn't size up because I was worried they would be too loose as I have narrow feet. I had the same dilemma, I absolutely love the rose! However I kept the plain black because they were so hard to find. If I get a second pair I will get the rose.


----------



## LibJames

jellybebe said:


> I think they look amazing on you. Mine look similar, but I didn't size up because I was worried they would be too loose as I have narrow feet. I had the same dilemma, I absolutely love the rose! However I kept the plain black because they were so hard to find. If I get a second pair I will get the rose.


I'm seriously considering doing the same! I can't believe how addicting they are. If the Mister finds out, he'll kill me. I just bought some beautiful velvet slippers from The Row and they were noooooot cheap.

ETA - thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## jellybebe

LibJames said:


> I'm seriously considering doing the same! I can't believe how addicting they are. If the Mister finds out, he'll kill me. I just bought some beautiful velvet slippers from The Row and they were noooooot cheap.
> 
> ETA - thanks for the compliment!!



I know... Took my BF 5 days to notice my new Princetowns and then he was super annoyed because he knew how much they cost! Not sure how I would hide the roses from him... [emoji13]

Mine have softened up and seem to be a lot more comfy. I knew it was just a matter of time. I have been wearing them nonstop.


----------



## LibJames

jellybebe said:


> I know... Took my BF 5 days to notice my new Princetowns and then he was super annoyed because he knew how much they cost! Not sure how I would hide the roses from him... [emoji13]
> 
> Mine have softened up and seem to be a lot more comfy. I knew it was just a matter of time. I have been wearing them nonstop.


Haaaa! So true about the roses, the cat would so be out of the bag!


----------



## rdgldy

Just had foot surgery and cannot put on a shoe other than my birkenstocks or surgical shoe, but guess what worked too...


----------



## TXLVer

Just got a pair of the Princetown mules in black.  My first pair of Gucci shoes.  I love them but when I wear them they are a bit loud when I walk.  Does this happen for others?  I feel like they make a clunk-ing sound.  They are comfy but they'll take some getting used to.  I've worn my Birkenstocks all summer. 

Also, I've read others here who get theirs re-soled.  What is the purpose of that?


----------



## LibJames

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3444176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had foot surgery and cannot put on a shoe other than my birkenstocks or surgical shoe, but guess what worked too...


Perfect!! The red are gorgeous. 
Wishing you a speedy (stylish) recovery! [emoji255] [emoji257] [emoji259] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rdgldy

LibJames said:


> Perfect!! The red are gorgeous.
> Wishing you a speedy (stylish) recovery! [emoji255] [emoji257] [emoji259]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


aww, thank you!!
Since I cannot wear much else, just ordered this pair!!


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3444696
> 
> aww, thank you!!
> Since I cannot wear much else, just ordered this pair!!



Cute! I also hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## HiromiT

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3444696
> 
> aww, thank you!!
> Since I cannot wear much else, just ordered this pair!!


Ooh, those are fun! Wishing you a speedy recovery so you can rock your other shoes again!


----------



## LibJames

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3444696
> 
> aww, thank you!!
> Since I cannot wear much else, just ordered this pair!!


These are supes cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CU418

jellybebe said:


> After months of pining and scheming, I am finally the happy owner of my very own black Princetowns! Unfortunately Gucci.com did not come through - they are still waiting for their preorders! Instead, thanks to a kind, generous and super helpful TPF'er, I was able to order them elsewhere and they arrived today! They're a size 39 and are the tiniest bit loose but 38.5 is the slightest bit too short for me. Super excited to start wearing them although I'm also a little afraid to wreck them, as I walk a lot and my city is dirty. However I know they are meant to be enjoyed and I can't wait to start wearing them! Still debating the whole protective sole business. I always put protective soles on my leather soled shoes so I guess these shouldn't be an exception. Thanks for letting me share! They look like they are completely brand new and have never been worn by anyone but me! And thank you again to the kind TPF'er, you are the best. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430345



So happy that you were able to get them!


----------



## Sushibaby123

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3444176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had foot surgery and cannot put on a shoe other than my birkenstocks or surgical shoe, but guess what worked too...



They look beautiful. I wish you a speed recovery!


----------



## jellybebe

TXLVer said:


> Just got a pair of the Princetown mules in black.  My first pair of Gucci shoes.  I love them but when I wear them they are a bit loud when I walk.  Does this happen for others?  I feel like they make a clunk-ing sound.  They are comfy but they'll take some getting used to.  I've worn my Birkenstocks all summer.
> 
> Also, I've read others here who get theirs re-soled.  What is the purpose of that?



I usually get my leather-soled shoes resoled to prolong the life of the shoe. I ask for half soles. Leather soles tend to be delicate and it's easy to wear through the sole and into the shoe itself, and then the shoe is beyond repair at that point. It also helps make the shoe less slippery.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jellybebe said:


> I usually get my leather-soled shoes resoled to prolong the life of the shoe. I ask for half soles. Leather soles tend to be delicate and it's easy to wear through the sole and into the shoe itself, and then the shoe is beyond repair at that point. It also helps make the shoe less slippery.


Where is a good place to do that? I don't have a shoe place. Do they do it while you wait? 
Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

chloebagfreak said:


> Where is a good place to do that? I don't have a shoe place. Do they do it while you wait?
> Thanks!



You have to find a cobbler that is reputable and affordable in your area. I usually pay around $35-$40 CAD per pair. Make sure they use either Vibram or Topy soles. They can't usually do them while you wait but my cobbler can usually do them within 1 day.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jellybebe said:


> You have to find a cobbler that is reputable and affordable in your area. I usually pay around $35-$40 CAD per pair. Make sure they use either Vibram or Topy soles. They can't usually do them while you wait but my cobbler can usually do them within 1 day.


Wow...thanks so much! 
That is very helpful! I've never spent so much on a pair of shoes, so I like to know my options.
When I called Saks, the SA told me they could also be resoled after the leather wears out. But she wasn't sure of the price.


----------



## CGORO2

got my second princetown! beyond amazed how this feels comfortable than the leather one


----------



## jellybebe

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow...thanks so much!
> That is very helpful! I've never spent so much on a pair of shoes, so I like to know my options.
> When I called Saks, the SA told me they could also be resoled after the leather wears out. But she wasn't sure of the price.



Yes some people like to resole them after the leather has been scuffed and worn down a bit. I usually don't because it makes me sad to see the leather soles scuffed. [emoji18]


----------



## jellybebe

CGORO2 said:


> View attachment 3446841
> 
> 
> got my second princetown! beyond amazed how this feels comfortable than the leather one



Wow these look really luxe!


----------



## rdgldy

CGORO2 said:


> View attachment 3446841
> 
> 
> got my second princetown! beyond amazed how this feels comfortable than the leather one


I really love this pair.


----------



## TXLVer

jellybebe said:


> I usually get my leather-soled shoes resoled to prolong the life of the shoe. I ask for half soles. Leather soles tend to be delicate and it's easy to wear through the sole and into the shoe itself, and then the shoe is beyond repair at that point. It also helps make the shoe less slippery.


Thank you for your response.  I don't usually spend this much on shoes but I fell in love with this style.  I want to take care of them so they will last many years.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jellybebe said:


> Yes some people like to resole them after the leather has been scuffed and worn down a bit. I usually don't because it makes me sad to see the leather soles scuffed. [emoji18]


Ha ha...I know what you mean


----------



## papertiger

Guys, if you're buying at full retail anyway, have you ever thought about asking Gucci to put on a rubber sole for you before you buy (if you want them obviously)?


----------



## LibJames

You guys. I am PARALYSED with indecision.


----------



## TXLVer

papertiger said:


> Guys, if you're buying at full retail anyway, have you ever thought about asking Gucci to put on a rubber sole for you before you buy (if you want them obviously)?


Is that an option at the Gucci store??


----------



## papertiger

TXLVer said:


> Is that an option at the Gucci store??



Certainly is at mine


----------



## AtlDesigner

LibJames said:


> You guys. I am PARALYSED with indecision.



Love the floral, but I think the classic black is just that - a classic!  It will work with anything and look great for years. I love mine. 

But if you can get 2+ pairs ..... [emoji48]


----------



## rdgldy

LibJames said:


> You guys. I am PARALYSED with indecision.


I'd keep the plain black pair.  I feel they have more staying power, they're classic and simple.


----------



## little_j

LibJames said:


> You guys. I am PARALYSED with indecision.



Get both! (but the rose ones are so stunning!)

I am contemplating getting the rose and then down the line when the black slingback version is available I'll get those as well. Although I just have doubts that they won't fit my wide feet


----------



## jellybebe

LibJames said:


> You guys. I am PARALYSED with indecision.



As much as I love the rose, I'd say get the black first because they are more classic and more wearable. The rose are memorable and it would be harder to wear them constantly.


----------



## rdgldy

papertiger said:


> Certainly is at mine


This is good to know!  I would have never thought to ask.


----------



## LibJames

AtlDesigner said:


> Love the floral, but I think the classic black is just that - a classic!  It will work with anything and look great for years. I love mine.
> 
> But if you can get 2+ pairs ..... [emoji48]



This made me lol. Perfect. 



rdgldy said:


> I'd keep the plain black pair.  I feel they have more staying power, they're classic and simple.





little_j said:


> Get both! (but the rose ones are so stunning!)
> 
> I am contemplating getting the rose and then down the line when the black slingback version is available I'll get those as well. Although I just have doubts that they won't fit my wide feet


I bet you'll be fine! the leather should soften for you! 



jellybebe said:


> As much as I love the rose, I'd say get the black first because they are more classic and more wearable. The rose are memorable and it would be harder to wear them constantly.



Aargh. I have to say I think you all are right. I actually feel really pulled towards the black. They're just more me. I think they look classy and chic. The rose are just show-stopping in person though, guys, you have to see them if you get the chance. The colors are more muted (in a great, subtle way) than they appear in the photo and the embroidery is impeccable. They're breath-taking. 

That being said, here's my new pickle: the black JUST fit my foot. I don't have overhang, but only by thismuch. So, when I ordered the rose (with them being easier to get) I thought I'd order them a half size up just to see how they would fit. Well, they fit like a freakin dream. So now I'm trying to talk myself into being smart enough to just return them (the black 38) and wait for them to restock (in the black 38.5) but it's sooooooo hard to let them go when I want to WEAR THEM SO BADLY and technically, they fit. AHHHH

Thanks for listening to my very first-world whining.


----------



## jellybebe

papertiger said:


> Guys, if you're buying at full retail anyway, have you ever thought about asking Gucci to put on a rubber sole for you before you buy (if you want them obviously)?



That is a good idea. Not sure if it's an option at mine though.


----------



## ap.

LibJames said:


> That being said, here's my new pickle: the black JUST fit my foot. I don't have overhang, but only by thismuch. So, when I ordered the rose (with them being easier to get) I thought I'd order them a half size up just to see how they would fit. Well, they fit like a freakin dream. So now I'm trying to talk myself into being smart enough to just return them (the black 38) and wait for them to restock (in the black 38.5) but it's sooooooo hard to let them go when I want to WEAR THEM SO BADLY and technically, they fit. AHHHH



What's the issue? Keep the rose, return the black 38, get the black 38.5 when it shows up.  Problem solved.


----------



## chloebagfreak

LibJames said:


> This made me lol. Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'll be fine! the leather should soften for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Aargh. I have to say I think you all are right. I actually feel really pulled towards the black. They're just more me. I think they look classy and chic. The rose are just show-stopping in person though, guys, you have to see them if you get the chance. The colors are more muted (in a great, subtle way) than they appear in the photo and the embroidery is impeccable. They're breath-taking.
> 
> That being said, here's my new pickle: the black JUST fit my foot. I don't have overhang, but only by thismuch. So, when I ordered the rose (with them being easier to get) I thought I'd order them a half size up just to see how they would fit. Well, they fit like a freakin dream. So now I'm trying to talk myself into being smart enough to just return them (the black 38) and wait for them to restock (in the black 38.5) but it's sooooooo hard to let them go when I want to WEAR THEM SO BADLY and technically, they fit. AHHHH
> 
> Thanks for listening to my very first-world whining.


Well...I say go with the flower....but I am biased since I just got them. Omg...I've never had such beautiful shoes.


----------



## chloebagfreak

I am in love with these shoes!
 I am a casual dresser, but I do love flowers. I smell every rose that I see, have flowers on my bedspread and I love pops of color since I wear jeans nearly every day.
I have very narrow feet and I was concerned they would fly off when I walk. So far only tried them on the carpet.
I do love the fur ones, but my Golden might want a taste)


----------



## LibJames

apey_grapey said:


> What's the issue? Keep the rose, return the black 38, get the black 38.5 when it shows up.  Problem solved.


That's exactly what I'm doing. The issue is is that I want to wear them nooooooooooooooow. HA!


----------



## LibJames

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3447831
> View attachment 3447830
> View attachment 3447829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with these shoes!
> I am a casual dresser, but I do love flowers. I smell every rose that I see, have flowers on my bedspread and I love pops of color since I wear jeans nearly every day.
> I have very narrow feet and I was concerned they would fly off when I walk. So far only tried them on the carpet.
> I do love the fur ones, but my Golden might want a taste)


They are just so beautiful. And LOVE them with the jeans.


----------



## periogirl28

LibJames said:


> You guys. I am PARALYSED with indecision.



I have  the same problem. Got the black a while back, want the Rose pair too. How?


----------



## rdgldy

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3447831
> View attachment 3447830
> View attachment 3447829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with these shoes!
> I am a casual dresser, but I do love flowers. I smell every rose that I see, have flowers on my bedspread and I love pops of color since I wear jeans nearly every day.
> I have very narrow feet and I was concerned they would fly off when I walk. So far only tried them on the carpet.
> I do love the fur ones, but my Golden might want a taste)


They look great with your jeans!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

rdgldy said:


> They look great with your jeans!!


Thanks! I love the pop of color
They look good with my black cropped jeans too


----------



## chloebagfreak

periogirl28 said:


> I have  the same problem. Got the black a while back, want the Rose pair too. How?


Well, ****** has 12% back at Neimans and Bergdorfs. So you'd get some money back on them


----------



## jellybebe

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3447831
> View attachment 3447830
> View attachment 3447829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with these shoes!
> I am a casual dresser, but I do love flowers. I smell every rose that I see, have flowers on my bedspread and I love pops of color since I wear jeans nearly every day.
> I have very narrow feet and I was concerned they would fly off when I walk. So far only tried them on the carpet.
> I do love the fur ones, but my Golden might want a taste)



These are absolutely beautiful. I'm like you, I have to smell every rose I see! Roses are my fave. I really want these shoes but my plain black ones are not as comfortable as I expected so don't think I can justify $900 CAD on another pair that will also take a long time to break in.


----------



## periogirl28

chloebagfreak said:


> Well, ****** has 12% back at Neimans and Bergdorfs. So you'd get some money back on them



Actually I am keeping the blacks bec I know I will wear them and they are classics. Just love the rose ones and hesitating bec they are too similar? Thanks so much for the tip though! [emoji173]️


----------



## chloebagfreak

jellybebe said:


> These are absolutely beautiful. I'm like you, I have to smell every rose I see! Roses are my fave. I really want these shoes but my plain black ones are not as comfortable as I expected so don't think I can justify $900 CAD on another pair that will also take a long time to break in.


I think people think I'm crazy as I put my nose in each flower as I see them. When we went to Portland, Oregon we went to the test rose garden. They literally had rows and rows of every color. I felt that each color smelled different too!

I agree if the black ones aren't that comfortable to wait. I can rarely find shoes, other than boots that fit my feet. So I tend to spend more on handbags than shoes


----------



## jellybebe

chloebagfreak said:


> I think people think I'm crazy as I put my nose in each flower as I see them. When we went to Portland, Oregon we went to the test rose garden. They literally had rows and rows of every color. I felt that each color smelled different too!
> 
> I agree if the black ones aren't that comfortable to wait. I can rarely find shoes, other than boots that fit my feet. So I tend to spend more on handbags than shoes



Ok maybe I'm not quite as obsessed with smelling roses as you are... [emoji12]

Trying to wear these around the house with socks to break them in more. Honestly I'm disappointed that they have been hurting my feet, but I suppose it's best to be prepared. I bought some foot bandeau things and a pair of toe covers, curious to try them out.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jellybebe said:


> Ok maybe I'm not quite as obsessed with smelling roses as you are... [emoji12]
> 
> Trying to wear these around the house with socks to break them in more. Honestly I'm disappointed that they have been hurting my feet, but I suppose it's best to be prepared. I bought some foot bandeau things and a pair of toe covers, curious to try them out.


Ha ha...ok
Wow, I'm sorry they are not too comfortable. Are they too tight?


----------



## jellybebe

chloebagfreak said:


> Ha ha...ok
> Wow, I'm sorry they are not too comfortable. Are they too tight?



No they're not. I think the backless feature might be giving me trouble, as I read that it allows the feet to slide around the front. 

How much do most of us walk on a daily basis? I walk about 25-30 mins each way to work every day.


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> No they're not. I think the backless feature might be giving me trouble, as I read that it allows the feet to slide around the front.
> 
> How much do most of us walk on a daily basis? I walk about 25-30 mins each way to work every day.


I don't do that much continuous walking in mine so they've been fine.  I can see where that much walking might be better with a closed shoe.


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> I don't do that much continuous walking in mine so they've been fine.  I can see where that much walking might be better with a closed shoe.



[emoji22]

How is your foot?


----------



## chloebagfreak

jellybebe said:


> No they're not. I think the backless feature might be giving me trouble, as I read that it allows the feet to slide around the front.
> 
> How much do most of us walk on a daily basis? I walk about 25-30 mins each way to work every day.


I think that's great that you walk to work. Maybe wear tennis shoes then put the fashionable ones in at work


----------



## jellybebe

chloebagfreak said:


> I think that's great that you walk to work. Maybe wear tennis shoes then put the fashionable ones in at work



I'm too lazy. [emoji17] I guess I will continue to suffer.


----------



## chloebagfreak

jellybebe said:


> I'm too lazy. [emoji17] I guess I will continue to suffer.


Awe....I know what you mean. It's annoying to switch out shoes. Well, hopefully your toes will get stronger from gripping the shoe. I used to wear these type of shoes when I was younger a lot. Sometimes my shoe would fly off, but most of the time it stayed on.


----------



## jellybebe

chloebagfreak said:


> Awe....I know what you mean. It's annoying to switch out shoes. Well, hopefully your toes will get stronger from gripping the shoe. I used to wear these type of shoes when I was younger a lot. Sometimes my shoe would fly off, but most of the time it stayed on.



I love the way they look, but I have another pair by Emerson Fry that were absolutely beautiful and every time I wore them, my feet would be covered in blisters afterwards. I'm not sure if it's the shoes or my feet or both.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

The all-leather version of Princetowns are way more comfortable than the canvas or fabric alternatives. It's really noticeable if you tried them both. Buy the leather if you love the overall shape of the shoe. Buy the print if you can't live without it. The leather version will look better as they get worn in too. I almost got the Tians but decided to do the print in the tote and will get the flats in leather.


----------



## jellybebe

AllisonFay said:


> The all-leather version of Princetowns are way more comfortable than the canvas or fabric alternatives. It's really noticeable if you tried them both. Buy the leather if you love the overall shape of the shoe. Buy the print if you can't live without it. The leather version will look better as they get worn in too. I almost got the Tians but decided to do the print in the tote and will get the flats in leather.



Really? I thought the fabric might be more comfortable because they stretch, but I haven't tried them. I like the exclusives on NAP and on the Gucci site.


----------



## AtlDesigner

jellybebe said:


> Ok maybe I'm not quite as obsessed with smelling roses as you are... [emoji12]
> 
> Trying to wear these around the house with socks to break them in more. Honestly I'm disappointed that they have been hurting my feet, but I suppose it's best to be prepared. I bought some foot bandeau things and a pair of toe covers, curious to try them out.



Hi - I have put Foot Petals "Ball-of-foot Cushion Insoles" in all of my Princetowns and only wear them with half/mule socks - all purchased on Amazon. I cannot recommend these enough!  I have crazy soft skin on my feet and get blisters from almost every shoe - but not these. I urge you to try. The insoles will help you keep them on and the socks will protect your feet, keep them dry and preserve your beautiful new shoes. [emoji4]


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> [emoji22]
> 
> How is your foot?


slow recovery, but getting there.


----------



## jellybebe

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi - I have put Foot Petals "Ball-of-foot Cushion Insoles" in all of my Princetowns and only wear them with half/mule socks - all purchased on Amazon. I cannot recommend these enough!  I have crazy soft skin on my feet and get blisters from almost every shoe - but not these. I urge you to try. The insoles will help you keep them on and the socks will protect your feet, keep them dry and preserve your beautiful new shoes. [emoji4]



I have been using foot bandeaux for the last week, and they help reduce friction. The shoes are breaking in so that helps too, although I should just try half socks that cover the whole front of the foot so they slide around less. I'll look into the foot pedals.


----------



## imlvholic

I wish Gucci will make these mules with a 1 1/2"-2" mid stock heel, I can't wear flats at all. It's the only thing that stopping me from buying


----------



## AtlDesigner

imlvholic said:


> I wish Gucci will make these mules with a 1 1/2"-2" mid stock heel, I can't wear flats at all. It's the only thing that stopping me from buying



I cannot wear flats either and these have just enough heel to be very comfortable!  Try on before you pass.


----------



## jettsett

quick question for jordaan loafer owners:

were they initially difficult to put on?  I am not sure if it's me or what, but these shoes are sooo difficult to put on!  it doesn't help that I'm 37 weeks pregnant either. 

I'm hoping with time they will give a little. I tried the next half size up as well and it just seemed like there was too much space all around and not the "neat" fit I prefer. 

let me know if you found the jordaans to give a little with time. thanks!


----------



## papertiger

imlvholic said:


> I wish Gucci will make these mules with a 1 1/2"-2" mid stock heel, I can't wear flats at all. It's the only thing that stopping me from buying



I can't wear flats either, I have high insteps and walk straight out of most ballerina types or slippers. The Princetowns are basically the mule version of the 1970 loafer style Jordaans, both of which have just a little heel and are based on the same last. Have a look at the Peytons too, they come in 3 heel height variations, and of course the fringed loafers (if you you can do fringes) which come gold or black ATM and have a mid block heel.


----------



## Passerine123

I have the Jordaan embroidered mules/slippers and love them. It took a little while for me to break them in, but now they're quite comfortable and have become my go-to dressy summer flat. I've ordered the Jordaan loafers in the same pattern and am curious to see how they fit given the posts above. I also have the Gucci "frame" loafers -- so comfortable. Gucci makes fantastic loafers, I plan on buying _at least_ two more pairs this season.


----------



## Trayler

Passerine123 said:


> I have the Jordaan embroidered mules/slippers and love them. It took a little while for me to break them in, but now they're quite comfortable and have become my go-to dressy summer flat. I've ordered the Jordaan loafers in the same pattern and am curious to see how they fit given the posts above. I also have the Gucci "frame" loafers -- so comfortable. Gucci makes fantastic loafers, I plan on buying _at least_ two more pairs this season.
> View attachment 3456454
> View attachment 3456455



Aren't they gorgeous? I have the same pair of slippers as well as the black leather. The embroidered pair is my almost daily go to pair. I didn't really have to break them in but maybe that's because I went up a full size.


----------



## jellybebe

Passerine123 said:


> I have the Jordaan embroidered mules/slippers and love them. It took a little while for me to break them in, but now they're quite comfortable and have become my go-to dressy summer flat. I've ordered the Jordaan loafers in the same pattern and am curious to see how they fit given the posts above. I also have the Gucci "frame" loafers -- so comfortable. Gucci makes fantastic loafers, I plan on buying _at least_ two more pairs this season.
> View attachment 3456454
> View attachment 3456455



Which other two pairs will you be buying?


----------



## jellybebe

I've noticed that a lot of bloggers have the Roses Princetowns! I saw them for myself the other day and they are super pretty and cute, but I think it was better for my wardrobe to get the plain black first. If I had extra $$$ and another 1-2 months of warm weather I would get them, but considering how long it has taken me to break in my black pair, I don't know if I can do it all over again. However I'm happy to report that I walked 10 km in my Princetowns a few days ago and although my feet were tired, I didn't have any blisters or anything like that.


----------



## Passerine123

jellybebe said:


> Which other two pairs will you be buying?


My Jordaan loafers in the embroidered pattern arrived last week, so that's one pair down.  

I will be in Milan in two weeks and then again in Italy for 10 days in December (Milan and Bologna), so I will wait and look at the loafers shown in the Gucci stores there. I'm hoping for a seasonal release in an interesting color, like plum or blue. Esp plum. I recently bought a pair of suede slip-on sneakers from Prada in plum and it's a color that goes great with black, grey and even some shades of brown.


----------



## little_j

I'm still wanting to get a pair of the slingback ones! No site of them here in Aus though so might have to wait til I am in Japan in 2 months time. Meanwhile I keep eyeing the rose princetowns and think those plus the slingbacks would be my perfect collection!


----------



## jellybebe

Passerine123 said:


> My Jordaan loafers in the embroidered pattern arrived last week, so that's one pair down.
> 
> I will be in Milan in two weeks and then again in Italy for 10 days in December (Milan and Bologna), so I will wait and look at the loafers shown in the Gucci stores there. I'm hoping for a seasonal release in an interesting color, like plum or blue. Esp plum. I recently bought a pair of suede slip-on sneakers from Prada in plum and it's a color that goes great with black, grey and even some shades of brown.




Sounds dreamy! I can only imagine what interesting colours and variations are available internationally. I feel that we are super limited in Canada. 



little_j said:


> I'm still wanting to get a pair of the slingback ones! No site of them here in Aus though so might have to wait til I am in Japan in 2 months time. Meanwhile I keep eyeing the rose princetowns and think those plus the slingbacks would be my perfect collection!



I love the look of the slingbacks but have never seen them in person! And I'm sure they are more secure on the foot although the tight fit ensures these stay secure. But I agree, slingbacks + roses sound perfect.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Okay, so I couldn't hold out any longer. I've joined the club with my first pair of Princetowns. I got really lucky they just got some in at one of my local Gucci boutiques. 

I say "first pair" because I see a new obsession forming.


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> Okay, so I couldn't hold out any longer. I've joined the club with my first pair of Princetowns. I got really lucky they just got some in at one of my local Gucci boutiques.
> 
> I say "first pair" because I see a new obsession forming.


woohoo!!!!   Welcome to the club


----------



## jellybebe

JetSetGo! said:


> Okay, so I couldn't hold out any longer. I've joined the club with my first pair of Princetowns. I got really lucky they just got some in at one of my local Gucci boutiques.
> 
> I say "first pair" because I see a new obsession forming.



Congrats! They are addictive because they're so easy to throw on and they go with everything. I didn't wear mine today and it felt almost wrong.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jellybebe said:


> Congrats! They are addictive because they're so easy to throw on and they go with everything. I didn't wear mine today and it felt almost wrong.



I wearing them today and I can imagine exactly that! They are so comfy!


----------



## Couture-Hag

WishList986 said:


> View attachment 3436570
> View attachment 3436571
> 
> They've arrived!


hi! just want to know the fit? is this TTS? this is the pair i want  thanks!!


----------



## WishList986

Couture-Hag said:


> hi! just want to know the fit? is this TTS? this is the pair i want  thanks!!


I went up a half size in these, and they fit perfectly. However, I would've liked to go a full size up because I can't wear any socks/tights with mine!


----------



## Rosieisgood

Finally got my first pair with slingback!! They are so comfy!!


----------



## little_j

Rosieisgood said:


> Finally got my first pair with slingback!! They are so comfy!!


Stunning!! Can I ask where did you get them? I've been trying to track them down but they aren't available in Australia at the moment.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

little_j said:


> Stunning!! Can I ask where did you get them? I've been trying to track them down but they aren't available in Australia at the moment.



I saw the slingbacks at Gucci South Coast Plaza last week.


----------



## Rosieisgood

little_j said:


> Stunning!! Can I ask where did you get them? I've been trying to track them down but they aren't available in Australia at the moment.


I'm in Japan at the moment. Got them at Isetan Shinjuku store


----------



## jellybebe

Rosieisgood said:


> Finally got my first pair with slingback!! They are so comfy!!



These are gorgeous!


----------



## WishList986

Rosieisgood said:


> Finally got my first pair with slingback!! They are so comfy!!


I adore these, I'm super tempted to buy a pair myself! 
Stunning purchase, enjoy!


----------



## little_j

Rosieisgood said:


> I'm in Japan at the moment. Got them at Isetan Shinjuku store



YAY glad to hear you got them in Japan as I'll be back there in November  Isetan Shinjuku is one of my favourite department stores as well! Did you happen to know what the size range was like?


----------



## Passerine123

jellybebe said:


> Sounds dreamy! I can only imagine what interesting colours and variations are available internationally. I feel that we are super limited in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of the slingbacks but have never seen them in person! And I'm sure they are more secure on the foot although the tight fit ensures these stay secure. But I agree, slingbacks + roses sound perfect.


Yes, I'd like to try a slingback pair too. I don't know if they'll still have any in stock in October (or December) but while I'm in Italy I will look. I saw someone the other day wearing the gold, stacked heel Gucci loafers. I had originally thought they'd be too "out there" to wear at work, but this person carried them off pretty well. I don't think I'll get them though.


----------



## Rosieisgood

little_j said:


> YAY glad to hear you got them in Japan as I'll be back there in November  Isetan Shinjuku is one of my favourite department stores as well! Did you happen to know what the size range was like?


oooh that's nice!! That's the only place in Asia I've seen them this year. Saw them last year in Singapore once and then poof, been hunting for them ever since. The SA told me they actually don't have a lot in stock, sizes range from 35.5(Japanese women usually wear 35.5-36) to 40-41, however,  they only have one pair for each size as it's very popular now. If you decided to buy them, they'll fill out a form for you and you'll be able to get it in a few days. How many days are you going to be in Japan? If you don't mind the tax refund,  you can order them online and have it send to the hotel.
Oh! you can look for Miss Ang when you visit Isetan Shinjuku, she's Singaporean and super friendly 
Hope you get your pair!! I have not taken off mine since I got them yesterday lol


----------



## Rosieisgood

WishList986 said:


> I adore these, I'm super tempted to buy a pair myself!
> Stunning purchase, enjoy!





jellybebe said:


> These are gorgeous!



Thank you ladies  I also order other two pair Jordaan because they are soooo comfy


----------



## little_j

Rosieisgood said:


> oooh that's nice!! That's the only place in Asia I've seen them this year. Saw them last year in Singapore once and then poof, been hunting for them ever since. The SA told me they actually don't have a lot in stock, sizes range from 35.5(Japanese women usually wear 35.5-36) to 40-41, however,  they only have one pair for each size as it's very popular now. If you decided to buy them, they'll fill out a form for you and you'll be able to get it in a few days. How many days are you going to be in Japan? If you don't mind the tax refund,  you can order them online and have it send to the hotel.
> Oh! you can look for Miss Ang when you visit Isetan Shinjuku, she's Singaporean and super friendly
> Hope you get your pair!! I have not taken off mine since I got them yesterday lol



I'm pretty sure I am after a 39.5 or 40 but I need to try them on first so hopefully they would still have larger sizes left! I will be in Japan for 12 days so I will make sure to visit the Isetan at the start of my trip to ensure that I can allocate enough time if they can get it delivered for me. I am not staying at a hotel unfortunately as I'm using Airbnb but hopefully they can get it delivered in store for me and I can go back to pick it up from there! Thanks for the recommendation as well, I will definitely look for her when I'm there  Do you mind sharing how much you paid for them in YEN (with/without tax refund)?


----------



## Rosieisgood

little_j said:


> I'm pretty sure I am after a 39.5 or 40 but I need to try them on first so hopefully they would still have larger sizes left! I will be in Japan for 12 days so I will make sure to visit the Isetan at the start of my trip to ensure that I can allocate enough time if they can get it delivered for me. I am not staying at a hotel unfortunately as I'm using Airbnb but hopefully they can get it delivered in store for me and I can go back to pick it up from there! Thanks for the recommendation as well, I will definitely look for her when I'm there  Do you mind sharing how much you paid for them in YEN (with/without tax refund)?



I bought them TTS! Same as my Jordaan and other shoes  Hopefully you can get yours! Not a lot people buy large sizes in Japan, I asked if they have 39.5 because a friend of mine is looking for them as well and Miss Ang told me that their large size stock are limited but since not a lot of people are getting them, they'll be able to locate them  ooooh! maybe you can check if there's a delivery box at the airbnb place, they are so convenient!! The delivery person will put your package in the box and leave you a note with the passcode and you just enter it when you get back. 
The price with tax is 79,920yen and after tax refund is somewhere around 75,00yen, I don't have the receipt with me right now but it's somewhere around that number. Isetan charges handling fee for tax refund so you won't get the whole 8% back but I heard some of the flagship store do tax free and you'll be able to get them at 74,000yen. Hope this helps


----------



## little_j

Rosieisgood said:


> I bought them TTS! Same as my Jordaan and other shoes  Hopefully you can get yours! Not a lot people buy large sizes in Japan, I asked if they have 39.5 because a friend of mine is looking for them as well and Miss Ang told me that their large size stock are limited but since not a lot of people are getting them, they'll be able to locate them  ooooh! maybe you can check if there's a delivery box at the airbnb place, they are so convenient!! The delivery person will put your package in the box and leave you a note with the passcode and you just enter it when you get back.
> The price with tax is 79,920yen and after tax refund is somewhere around 75,00yen, I don't have the receipt with me right now but it's somewhere around that number. Isetan charges handling fee for tax refund so you won't get the whole 8% back but I heard some of the flagship store do tax free and you'll be able to get them at 74,000yen. Hope this helps



Thank you thank you for your replies, this info helps me a lot!  I'm very excited now as I have wanted the slingbacks for a while as they would be the perfect summer shoes for me! I don't think I can trust to send the package to my airbnb though as it is such a high value item and I wouldn't be confident in sending it to the airbnb address so hopefully they can deliver the stock to the store. Yay there is hope that I will be able to get the slingbacks.


----------



## periogirl28

Sharing my Gucci black Princetowns


----------



## Rosieisgood

little_j said:


> Thank you thank you for your replies, this info helps me a lot!  I'm very excited now as I have wanted the slingbacks for a while as they would be the perfect summer shoes for me! I don't think I can trust to send the package to my airbnb though as it is such a high value item and I wouldn't be confident in sending it to the airbnb address so hopefully they can deliver the stock to the store. Yay there is hope that I will be able to get the slingbacks.


Hopefully you'll be able to get them this November  Have a lovely day!


----------



## JetSetGo!

So pretty, @periogirl28! Love your whole outfit.


----------



## JetSetGo!

They have Red Princetowns back in stock on NAP!


----------



## WishList986

Wore these babies the other day with my Zara floral kimono, a black tee, and high waisted black skinnies  
I seriously wear these with everything, they're so versatile!


----------



## periogirl28

JetSetGo! said:


> So pretty, @periogirl28! Love your whole outfit.


Thank you!


----------



## demicouture

WishList986 said:


> View attachment 3471720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore these babies the other day with my Zara floral kimono, a black tee, and high waisted black skinnies
> I seriously wear these with everything, they're so versatile!



They look gorgeous with your kimono!


----------



## demicouture

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing my Gucci black Princetowns
> 
> View attachment 3468944



Perfect look!
Also loving the Gucci sweater!!!


----------



## periogirl28

demicouture said:


> Perfect look!
> Also loving the Gucci sweater!!!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## rdgldy

WishList986 said:


> View attachment 3471720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore these babies the other day with my Zara floral kimono, a black tee, and high waisted black skinnies
> I seriously wear these with everything, they're so versatile!


looks great!!!


----------



## jellybebe

WishList986 said:


> View attachment 3471720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore these babies the other day with my Zara floral kimono, a black tee, and high waisted black skinnies
> I seriously wear these with everything, they're so versatile!



So pretty!


----------



## lolalein

Passerine123 said:


> I have the Jordaan embroidered mules/slippers and love them. It took a little while for me to break them in, but now they're quite comfortable and have become my go-to dressy summer flat. I've ordered the Jordaan loafers in the same pattern and am curious to see how they fit given the posts above. I also have the Gucci "frame" loafers -- so comfortable. Gucci makes fantastic loafers, I plan on buying _at least_ two more pairs this season.
> View attachment 3456454
> View attachment 3456455



I m in love with you Jordaans
I want one pair as well but can't decide if i should go with loafers or mules version of that pattern 
Since you have both which do you recommend, and why -if don't mind me asking


----------



## KDB

I've been admiring all your cool Gucci shoes so I decided to buy a pair. I've been so confused because I like so many! I finally narrowed it down to these two. I love flowers and I love anything sparkly!! Big decision! 

After much contemplation I bought the flower princetowns! I love them! Can't wait to wear them. They feel so fresh and different from my normal ballet flats and boots.


----------



## Passerine123

lolalein said:


> I m in love with you Jordaans
> I want one pair as well but can't decide if i should go with loafers or mules version of that pattern
> Since you have both which do you recommend, and why -if don't mind me asking



The mules are (to me, anyway) for late spring/summer/very early fall (no later than early October). The loafers can be worn year round -- but not in the rain or snow, of course. The mules also seem to make my feet looker bigger -- I don't care, but that's the impression I get. The loafers don't. But with the loafers, you need a really good fit. With the mules, there's more "wiggle room" in the fit. I'm glad I have both! 

I'm now thinking of maybe getting the Gucci Ghost slip-on sneakers and just one more pair of loafers. I love slip-on sneakers and I like the colors and fun _spirit_  of the Ghost line. 
https://www.gucci.com/ch/en_gb/search?search-cat=header-search&text=ghost


----------



## lolalein

Passerine123 said:


> The mules are (to me, anyway) for late spring/summer/very early fall (no later than early October). The loafers can be worn year round -- but not in the rain or snow, of course. The mules also seem to make my feet looker bigger -- I don't care, but that's the impression I get. The loafers don't. But with the loafers, you need a really good fit. With the mules, there's more "wiggle room" in the fit. I'm glad I have both!
> 
> I'm now thinking of maybe getting the Gucci Ghost slip-on sneakers and just one more pair of loafers. I love slip-on sneakers and I like the colors and fun _spirit_  of the Ghost line.
> https://www.gucci.com/ch/en_gb/search?search-cat=header-search&text=ghost



Ohh thank you for your quick response 
How about the sizing? Do you have same size in both mules and loafers? 
Unfortunately I can only order online and I dunno my size in gucci loafers
In gucci mid high pumps im 39it and chanel ballerinas iam 40eu [emoji51]
I think I want loafers [emoji7]


----------



## rdgldy

KDB said:


> View attachment 3472155
> 
> 
> I've been admiring all your cool Gucci shoes so I decided to buy a pair. I've been so confused because I like so many! I finally narrowed it down to these two. I love flowers and I love anything sparkly!! Big decision!
> 
> After much contemplation I bought the flower princetowns! I love them! Can't wait to wear them. They feel so fresh and different from my normal ballet flats and boots.


great choice!!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

lolalein said:


> Ohh thank you for your quick response
> How about the sizing? Do you have same size in both mules and loafers?
> Unfortunately I can only order online and I dunno my size in gucci loafers
> In gucci mid high pumps im 39it and chanel ballerinas iam 40eu [emoji51]
> I think I want loafers [emoji7]



I find that Gucci's sizing is more generous than Chanel's. I wear a 39.5 in Gucci Princetowns and a 40 or 40.5 in a Chanel ballet flat.


----------



## JetSetGo!

KDB said:


> View attachment 3472155
> 
> 
> I've been admiring all your cool Gucci shoes so I decided to buy a pair. I've been so confused because I like so many! I finally narrowed it down to these two. I love flowers and I love anything sparkly!! Big decision!
> 
> After much contemplation I bought the flower princetowns! I love them! Can't wait to wear them. They feel so fresh and different from my normal ballet flats and boots.



Great choice! They are beautiful.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red on arrival!


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> View attachment 3472730
> 
> Red on arrival!


hi twin!!!  they're beautiful❤️


----------



## Raffaluv

JetSetGo! said:


> View attachment 3472730
> 
> Red on arrival!



Soo SOO pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> hi twin!!!  they're beautiful❤️



Hi rdgldy!! Wanted to ask you what size you take in these? You're my size twin & really thinking of about treating myself to a fur lined pair!


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> hi twin!!!  they're beautiful❤️



Hi rdgldy!! wanted to ask you what size you take in these? You're my size twin & really thinking of about treating myself to a fur lined pair!


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> Hi rdgldy!! wanted to ask you what size you take in these? You're my size twin & really thinking of about treating myself to a fur lined pair!


I have found 39.5 to be a good fit!. Can't wait for you to join in!  I look forward to seeing what you pick


----------



## KDB

I wore them for the first time today out shopping. Loved them! Very comfortable. I'm hooked! I want more!!


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> I have found 39.5 to be a good fit!. Can't wait for you to join in!  I look forward to seeing what you pick



Thank you so much! you're so awesome! yes I cannot wait & will be sure to share!


----------



## Raffaluv

KDB said:


> View attachment 3473620
> 
> 
> I wore them for the first time today out shopping. Loved them! Very comfortable. I'm hooked! I want more!!


Great outfit & they look great on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

KDB said:


> View attachment 3473620
> 
> 
> I wore them for the first time today out shopping. Loved them! Very comfortable. I'm hooked! I want more!!



Adorable!


----------



## KDB

Raffaluv said:


> Great outfit & they look great on you!





JetSetGo! said:


> Adorable!



Thank you! My first outfit post on purse forum [emoji5]️[emoji4]


----------



## jellybebe

KDB said:


> View attachment 3472155
> 
> 
> I've been admiring all your cool Gucci shoes so I decided to buy a pair. I've been so confused because I like so many! I finally narrowed it down to these two. I love flowers and I love anything sparkly!! Big decision!
> 
> After much contemplation I bought the flower princetowns! I love them! Can't wait to wear them. They feel so fresh and different from my normal ballet flats and boots.



Love your choice!!!


----------



## little_j

I went into gucci today and I tried on the ghost princetowns in a 40. I'm a 39.5 but I have really wide feet and they fit although I had too much room at the front like my foot could have been more towards the front of the shoe if that makes sense. I'm glad I tried them though because they are not for me. I'll wait for the sling backs though as I think they will fit my foot better! I'm also now looking at the Brixton loafers as well and was wondering if they are the same fit as the princetowns? As in did you guys get the same size in both shoes?


----------



## ap.

little_j said:


> I went into gucci today and I tried on the ghost princetowns in a 40. I'm a 39.5 but I have really wide feet and they fit although I had too much room at the front like my foot could have been more towards the front of the shoe if that makes sense. I'm glad I tried them though because they are not for me. I'll wait for the sling backs though as I think they will fit my foot better! I'm also now looking at the Brixton loafers as well and was wondering if they are the same fit as the princetowns? As in did you guys get the same size in both shoes?


The Brixton loafers fit the same way as the Princetowns, BUT it is worth noting that the Brixton is made with lambskin, a much softer, more forgiving leather, than the calfskin on the Princetown and Jordaan.  I heard that the slingbacks are lambskin as well, btw.


----------



## little_j

apey_grapey said:


> The Brixton loafers fit the same way as the Princetowns, BUT it is worth noting that the Brixton is made with lambskin, a much softer, more forgiving leather, than the calfskin on the Princetown and Jordaan.  I heard that the slingbacks are lambskin as well, btw.



They do look softer! I was comparing the photos on the gucci website back and forth between the jordaan and the brixton and the brixton looked softer. It's so hard when you aren't able to try on the shoe so it makes ordering these online more tricky.


----------



## lolalein

Passerine123 said:


> I have the Jordaan embroidered mules/slippers and love them. It took a little while for me to break them in, but now they're quite comfortable and have become my go-to dressy summer flat. I've ordered the Jordaan loafers in the same pattern and am curious to see how they fit given the posts above. I also have the Gucci "frame" loafers -- so comfortable. Gucci makes fantastic loafers, I plan on buying _at least_ two more pairs this season.
> View attachment 3456454
> View attachment 3456455



Do you wear the same size in slipers and loafers? Which one do you think more comfortable?


----------



## Passerine123

lolalein said:


> Do you wear the same size in slipers and loafers? Which one do you think more comfortable?


Yes, 39.5 in both. I also wear the same size in their slip-on sneakers. I almost bought a pair of the Gucci Ghost slip-on sneakers but decided to think a bit. I wish they had done them with black or blue material around the sides of the shoe instead of white. I don't like to wear sneakers with white trim in fall/winter.


----------



## Passerine123

lolalein said:


> Do you wear the same size in slipers and loafers? Which one do you think more comfortable?


Forgot to say I find them equally comfortable.


----------



## lolalein

Passerine123 said:


> Yes, 39.5 in both. I also wear the same size in their slip-on sneakers. I almost bought a pair of the Gucci Ghost slip-on sneakers but decided to think a bit. I wish they had done them with black or blue material around the sides of the shoe instead of white. I don't like to wear sneakers with white trim in fall/winter.



Totally agree with the color choice 
With some other items like dress,skirt,accessories etc they use red  and beige color as well but not so many
I wish they made more shoes in this combination 
Thanks for answering my question


----------



## chloebagfreak

KDB said:


> View attachment 3473620
> 
> 
> I wore them for the first time today out shopping. Loved them! Very comfortable. I'm hooked! I want more!!


Adorable!! I love the outfit too
I haven't worn mine out of the house yet, but I have the same ones and they are sooooo pretty. 
Did you put a rubber sole on the bottom?


----------



## cakegirl

I  still don't know what to do about sizing! I've read TTS, size up AND size down???
I'm considering leather, no fur.
Also, does anyone wish these were less popular? I see them so much on blogs etc-even though I've only seen them once or twice where I live.


----------



## KDB

chloebagfreak said:


> Adorable!! I love the outfit too
> I haven't worn mine out of the house yet, but I have the same ones and they are sooooo pretty.
> Did you put a rubber sole on the bottom?



No I did not put a rubber sole. Please post a pic when u wear them!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

cakegirl said:


> I  still don't know what to do about sizing! I've read TTS, size up AND size down???
> I'm considering leather, no fur.
> Also, does anyone wish these were less popular? I see them so much on blogs etc-even though I've only seen them once or twice where I live.



I'd suggest going true to IT size for leather no fur.  
I have several pairs in furless calf leather and although I thought the half size up was slightly better for me when I first got them, I've let go of the pair that were half size up because they looked wide and sloppy after a couple of wears.  If your foot is really narrow you may be able to go half size down but I wouldn't recommend it.  The feeling on the foot is a bit strange at first, I think that gets many of us confused.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I can't decide! I have red and garden Princetowns with no fur, black with fur, and red block heeled mules with no fur..... all waiting for me in a text from my SA. Oh AND the black heeled version WITH fur which I cannot decide if it looks cozy or strange - and black w/o fur will be in in a couple weeks.....help! 
Winter is coming, but I LOVE the Garden version. Black is versatile but I like the pop of red. Yes, if I could, I would get them all!
Does anyone have the heeled Princetowns? Are they walkable, like New York/London walkable?


----------



## chloebagfreak

KDB said:


> No I did not put a rubber sole. Please post a pic when u wear them!!


Ok I will! Here's my first time I tried them on


----------



## KDB

QuelleFromage said:


> I can't decide! I have red and garden Princetowns with no fur, black with fur, and red block heeled mules with no fur..... all waiting for me in a text from my SA. Oh AND the black heeled version WITH fur which I cannot decide if it looks cozy or strange - and black w/o fur will be in in a couple weeks.....help!
> Winter is coming, but I LOVE the Garden version. Black is versatile but I like the pop of red. Yes, if I could, I would get them all!
> Does anyone have the heeled Princetowns? Are they walkable, like New York/London walkable?



I would love to see a pic of your collection. Sounds amazing! Can we see the new heel style too...I have not seen it! Thanks!!


----------



## jellybebe

cakegirl said:


> I  still don't know what to do about sizing! I've read TTS, size up AND size down???
> I'm considering leather, no fur.
> Also, does anyone wish these were less popular? I see them so much on blogs etc-even though I've only seen them once or twice where I live.



I agree, I have seen the loafer version on a few people but I have only seen one other person with the Princetowns and one person with the slingback style in my city. Yet they seem continuously sold out, so I'm not sure who is buying them. 

I got my true size, although the end of my foot probably hangs off the slightest bit. I don't care. The shoe does have a lot of space at the front no matter how narrow your foot is.


----------



## Rosieisgood

little_j said:


> Thank you thank you for your replies, this info helps me a lot!  I'm very excited now as I have wanted the slingbacks for a while as they would be the perfect summer shoes for me! I don't think I can trust to send the package to my airbnb though as it is such a high value item and I wouldn't be confident in sending it to the airbnb address so hopefully they can deliver the stock to the store. Yay there is hope that I will be able to get the slingbacks.



Hi Little J,
I went to pick up another pair today and they told me sizes above 39 are not available  But Miss Ang said you can still try 39 since the leather is super soft and they are actually slightly bigger. They're TTS in my opinion but you can still try when you visit Japan. Hopefully they'll fit!
Also, they have Japan limited color for Gucci ghost series


----------



## little_j

Rosieisgood said:


> Hi Little J,
> I went to pick up another pair today and they told me sizes above 39 are not available  But Miss Ang said you can still try 39 since the leather is super soft and they are actually slightly bigger. They're TTS in my opinion but you can still try when you visit Japan. Hopefully they'll fit!
> Also, they have Japan limited color for Gucci ghost series



Thanks for the update Rosie   Hopefully the 39 fits otherwise I will just have to wait until they arrive to Aus!


----------



## QuelleFromage

KDB said:


> I would love to see a pic of your collection. Sounds amazing! Can we see the new heel style too...I have not seen it! Thanks!!


Noooo....not my collection - what I'm trying to decide on 

I would love to see a mod shot of the heels as well. I think I am going for the red ones...I need daily heels more than flats.


----------



## sayhitoromes

Love the limited pink Ghost Princetowns!!


----------



## Rosieisgood

sayhitoromes said:


> Love the limited pink Ghost Princetowns!!


Me too! I'm so tempted to get them. They also have the ghost sneakers and slip ons in pink too!


----------



## sayhitoromes

Rosieisgood said:


> Me too! I'm so tempted to get them. They also have the ghost sneakers and slip ons in pink too!



You totally should. They are amazing


----------



## Rosieisgood

sayhitoromes said:


> You totally should. They are amazing


I'm still deciding whether to get them or the marmont pumps


----------



## JetSetGo!

Rosieisgood said:


> I'm still deciding whether to get them or the marmont pumps



both!


----------



## rdgldy

Rosieisgood said:


> Hi Little J,
> I went to pick up another pair today and they told me sizes above 39 are not available  But Miss Ang said you can still try 39 since the leather is super soft and they are actually slightly bigger. They're TTS in my opinion but you can still try when you visit Japan. Hopefully they'll fit!
> Also, they have Japan limited color for Gucci ghost series


Ooh, I love the pink!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

39.5 NIB on eBay for a steal!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/131960427717


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

So excited - just found these Princetown's in my size at Bloomingdales. Thought they were a lost cause! Will wear w/ my Alma PM. I've been looking and looking for this pair!!!

QUESTION for anyone who owns Princetowns in jacquard fabric: How durable are these? Is there anything you sprayed onto the shoe to protect them from snagging? TIA!!


----------



## Sushibaby123

Hi, has anybody got any Sizing advice on the open toe Princetowns (like Princetown sandals). They are called 'Julia '. Thanks!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Sushibaby123 said:


> Hi, has anybody got any Sizing advice on the open toe Princetowns (like Princetown sandals). They are called 'Julia '. Thanks!



Are you talking about this style?


If you are a 7.5 in the Princetowns, I would order a 7. They are wider near the toe. The Princetowns run a half size smaller. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sushibaby123

AllisonFay said:


> Are you talking about this style?
> View attachment 3486600
> 
> If you are a 7.5 in the Princetowns, I would order a 7. They are wider near the toe. The Princetowns run a half size smaller. Hope this helps!



Yes, thanks so much. That style without the crystals!


----------



## Jgarcia050530

Hello- does anyone have the velvet princetown's with the fur? I am contemplating getting these and was hoping to get some mod shots and advice. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Jgarcia050530 said:


> Hello- does anyone have the velvet princetown's with the fur? I am contemplating getting these and was hoping to get some mod shots and advice. THANK YOU!!!



I tried them on in store and they are even better in person. The blue pair are gorgeous!


----------



## KBT39

Jgarcia050530 said:


> Hello- does anyone have the velvet princetown's with the fur? I am contemplating getting these and was hoping to get some mod shots and advice. THANK YOU!!!


I tried on the blue and black pair in store a few weeks ago! I had to force myself to walk away for the time being! My next Gucci shoe is going to be Marmont but those velvet Princetowns were MAJOR!


----------



## lolalein

AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 3485577
> 
> So excited - just found these Princetown's in my size at Bloomingdales. Thought they were a lost cause! Will wear w/ my Alma PM. I've been looking and looking for this pair!!!
> 
> QUESTION for anyone who owns Princetowns in jacquard fabric: How durable are these? Is there anything you sprayed onto the shoe to protect them from snagging? TIA!!



Can you advice if they run the same size with Jordaan Version?

I wear 38.5 it size in suede mid heel marmot pumps

Anybody help?


----------



## Rosieisgood

lolalein said:


> Can you advice if they run the same size with Jordaan Version?
> 
> I wear 38.5 it size in suede mid heel marmot pumps
> 
> Anybody help?



I think they are the same size, didn't buy them but I did try them on. 
My Jordaans are 37 and the slingback version I own are also 37  but I am probably a 36 or 35.5 for mamont, still waiting for marmont to be restocked!


----------



## ABeyz

Hi everyone,

I just bought the Princetown in the pink floral canvas ones I am usually a 37 in Gucci shoes so I tried the 37 on but the back of my heel was hanging out no one is Sydney had 37.5 so I tried the 38 and the back of my heel on the right side foot was just on the edge but my left foot you could see I had a little room maybe 2cms they felt fine 

Do you think I should keep the 38 if this is the case or is it worth giving the 37.5 a try? 

Thanks


----------



## zoezee

ABeyz said:


> I tried the 38 and the back of my heel on the right side foot was just on the edge but my left foot you could see I had a little room maybe 2cms they felt fine
> Thanks



If I understand correctly, if the back of your heel on the right is a good fit, then the 37.5 will be a bit smaller. I've found with these shoes, you need to size up a little. Definitely try the 37.5 if you want to be sure!


----------



## Kapster

Gucci newbie here, so sorry if this is the wrong thread for this question  I love the look of the men's Horsebit Slingback on the Gucci website, which seems pretty similar to the women's Princetown with the addition of the elastic strap. And I normally wear a 42 so I think I'd be able to convert to that sizing system. ANYWAY, I am thisclose to pulling the trigger but just thought I'd check with the experts first... does Gucci do any sort of fall online sale, like F&F code or anything of that nature? Any intel you can provide would be extremely helpful in my purchase decision  Thank you!


----------



## ap.

Kapster said:


> Gucci newbie here, so sorry if this is the wrong thread for this question  I love the look of the men's Horsebit Slingback on the Gucci website, which seems pretty similar to the women's Princetown with the addition of the elastic strap. And I normally wear a 42 so I think I'd be able to convert to that sizing system. ANYWAY, I am thisclose to pulling the trigger but just thought I'd check with the experts first... does Gucci do any sort of fall online sale, like F&F code or anything of that nature? Any intel you can provide would be extremely helpful in my purchase decision  Thank you!



Given that these have been carried over for a couple of seasons and stores can barely keep them in stock, I doubt they would be discounted any time soon.  It might be different for the men's version.  I have gotten $150 off $500 coupons from Saks that I was able to apply to Gucci shoes, however.  Good luck!


----------



## sayhitoromes

I've worn these a couple of times now, and it kind of hurts the top of my foot. It feels like because there isn't a back, the top of my foot sort of strains to hold it in place when walking a lot. Does anyone else get this?


----------



## AtlDesigner

sayhitoromes said:


> I've worn these a couple of times now, and it kind of hurts the top of my foot. It feels like because there isn't a back, the top of my foot sort of strains to hold it in place when walking a lot. Does anyone else get this?



I know exactly what you mean. It takes a few wears to break them in for me - and I've found using a Foot Petals pad under the ball of my foot helps tremendously.  It will help give your toes something to grip. Hope they feel better for you soon!


----------



## sayhitoromes

AtlDesigner said:


> I know exactly what you mean. It takes a few wears to break them in for me - and I've found using a Foot Petals pad under the ball of my foot helps tremendously.  It will help give your toes something to grip. Hope they feel better for you soon!



Thanks, i'll definitely try this!


----------



## lenaf4ever

I have the Jordaans in the plain black. I would say they run pretty true to size with a normal (not narrow) shoe/toe box. However, as with all loafers and oxfords, I usually do try to size half a size up. I am normally a 37.5 so for my Jordaans, I own the 38 as it will give me some wiggle room in case my feet sweets, I decide to wear them with slightly thicker socks, and giving general comfort.


----------



## lenaf4ever

lolalein said:


> Can you advice if they run the same size with Jordaan Version?
> 
> I wear 38.5 it size in suede mid heel marmot pumps
> 
> Anybody help?


I have the Jordaans in the plain black. I would say they run pretty true to size with a normal (not narrow) shoe/toe box. However, as with all loafers and oxfords, I usually do try to size half a size up. I am normally a 37.5 so for my Jordaans, I own the 38 as it will give me some wiggle room in case my feet sweets, I decide to wear them with slightly thicker socks, and giving general comfort.


----------



## soapskin

Hi all, i have a styling question. I just ordered a pair of the black princetowns without fur! i am super excited to get them (they just shipped... earlier than the backorder had said they would!! ) but i am concerned that my casual wear is TOO casual for them... i wear a lot of "athleisure"/black leggings and adidas track pants. do you guys think it would look weird to wear the princetowns with leggings or sweats? they look pretty classy LOL...


----------



## rdgldy

soapskin said:


> Hi all, i have a styling question. I just ordered a pair of the black princetowns without fur! i am super excited to get them (they just shipped... earlier than the backorder had said they would!! ) but i am concerned that my casual wear is TOO casual for them... i wear a lot of "athleisure"/black leggings and adidas track pants. do you guys think it would look weird to wear the princetowns with leggings or sweats? they look pretty classy LOL...


I think they'll work with black leggings!


----------



## soapskin

rdgldy said:


> I think they'll work with black leggings!



thanks!! i hope they do! the pair i usually wear are quite athletic looking as they have mesh panels running throughout but hopefully they are still neutral enough to work


----------



## LibJames

Just wanted to share my new lovelies, though they ARE with fur. These shoes are such an addiction! [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## WishList986

LibJames said:


> Just wanted to share my new lovelies, though they ARE with fur. These shoes are such an addiction! [emoji173]️[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499605


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

LibJames said:


> Just wanted to share my new lovelies, though they ARE with fur. These shoes are such an addiction! [emoji173]️[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499605



LOVE these!!!
I originally did not want the fur because I was worried it would drag on the floor/sidewalk/street - but does it??  Absolutely love this version. [emoji175]


----------



## jellybebe

soapskin said:


> Hi all, i have a styling question. I just ordered a pair of the black princetowns without fur! i am super excited to get them (they just shipped... earlier than the backorder had said they would!! ) but i am concerned that my casual wear is TOO casual for them... i wear a lot of "athleisure"/black leggings and adidas track pants. do you guys think it would look weird to wear the princetowns with leggings or sweats? they look pretty classy LOL...



The beauty of these shoes is that they pretty much go with everything.


----------



## LibJames

WishList986 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you! I fell in love with them immediately!!


----------



## LibJames

AtlDesigner said:


> LOVE these!!!
> I originally did not want the fur because I was worried it would drag on the floor/sidewalk/street - but does it??  Absolutely love this version. [emoji175]



I agree, I didn't want the fur for the same reason (also, When they first came out, i thought they looked a little dumb, ha!), but they seem to be fine. When I saw this pair, I went bananas for them and had to have. [emoji177] Since I bought them, I've seen the same version without fur on IG. That being said, I'm glad I got the fur. They're pretty darn warm and soft. They also funk them up a bit.


----------



## AtlDesigner

LibJames said:


> I agree, I didn't want the fur for the same reason (also, When they first came out, i thought they looked a little dumb, ha!), but they seem to be fine. When I saw this pair, I went bananas for them and had to have. [emoji177] Since I bought them, I've seen the same version without fur on IG. That being said, I'm glad I got the fur. They're pretty darn warm and soft. They also funk them up a bit.



But do they drag on the ground?  That's my main concern.


----------



## pursegal22

soapskin said:


> Hi all, i have a styling question. I just ordered a pair of the black princetowns without fur! i am super excited to get them (they just shipped... earlier than the backorder had said they would!! ) but i am concerned that my casual wear is TOO casual for them... i wear a lot of "athleisure"/black leggings and adidas track pants. do you guys think it would look weird to wear the princetowns with leggings or sweats? they look pretty classy LOL...



I just received my black Gucci princetown shoes without the fur a couple of days ago. I feel that you can pretty much wear them with anything. I will wear them with leggings and an oversized sweater, skinny jeans, cigarette pants, culottes and dresses. They are a classic style shoe however, because they are a mule/slide they make your outfits look less serious. The reason I choose the black leather without the fur is because I wanted the option of being able to wear them casual with jeans and leggings and being able to wear them to work where I'm required to dress business casual. I felt these were a little more appropriate for my work than the fur option ones. Although I must admit, after obtaining these I would love to add a pair of the fur ones as well. Maybe one day 
Thats my honest opinion of these lovely shoes. Enjoy and Rock your shoes!!


----------



## m_ichele

soapskin said:


> Hi all, i have a styling question. I just ordered a pair of the black princetowns without fur! i am super excited to get them (they just shipped... earlier than the backorder had said they would!! ) but i am concerned that my casual wear is TOO casual for them... i wear a lot of "athleisure"/black leggings and adidas track pants. do you guys think it would look weird to wear the princetowns with leggings or sweats? they look pretty classy LOL...





pursegal22 said:


> I just received my black Gucci princetown shoes without the fur a couple of days ago. I feel that you can pretty much wear them with anything. I will wear them with leggings and an oversized sweater, skinny jeans, cigarette pants, culottes and dresses. They are a classic style shoe however, because they are a mule/slide they make your outfits look less serious. The reason I choose the black leather without the fur is because I wanted the option of being able to wear them casual with jeans and leggings and being able to wear them to work where I'm required to dress business casual. I felt these were a little more appropriate for my work than the fur option ones. Although I must admit, after obtaining these I would love to add a pair of the fur ones as well. Maybe one day
> Thats my honest opinion of these lovely shoes. Enjoy and Rock your shoes!!



I ordered a pair recently from Gucci.com, did you guys happen to order from there or elsewhere? I'm asking because they gave me a ship date between the end of this month and early November so I'm hoping if you guys received yours and you also ordered from Gucci.com, maybe I'll have a pair arriving sooner than expected *fingers crossed*


----------



## pursegal22

m_ichele said:


> I ordered a pair recently from Gucci.com, did you guys happen to order from there or elsewhere? I'm asking because they gave me a ship date between the end of this month and early November so I'm hoping if you guys received yours and you also ordered from Gucci.com, maybe I'll have a pair arriving sooner than expected *fingers crossed*



Hello,
I actually ordered mine through Saks as they had my size in a 41 (I know I have large size 10 feet lol). I placed the order through Saks on Oct. 14th and I received my shoes 2 days ago. Initially, I was going to purchase them directly through Gucci's website as I did with my blooms slides but I saw that Saks had my size so I ordered through them. Every other department store was backordered till March 2017.  When I was on Gucci's website the ship date listed was 10/24 - early or mid Nov I believe. Hopefully yours will be shipped out early next week!!!!! I know how it feels playing the wait game. 
Keep us updated when you get them!!!!


----------



## LibJames

AtlDesigner said:


> But do they drag on the ground?  That's my main concern.



Not that I have noticed.


----------



## m_ichele

pursegal22 said:


> Hello,
> I actually ordered mine through Saks as they had my size in a 41 (I know I have large size 10 feet lol). I placed the order through Saks on Oct. 14th and I received my shoes 2 days ago. Initially, I was going to purchase them directly through Gucci's website as I did with my blooms slides but I saw that Saks had my size so I ordered through them. Every other department store was backordered till March 2017.  When I was on Gucci's website the ship date listed was 10/24 - early or mid Nov I believe. Hopefully yours will be shipped out early next week!!!!! I know how it feels playing the wait game.
> Keep us updated when you get them!!!!



Thanks for the reply! I'm really hoping they ship instead of me getting an unable to fulfill email ☹️


----------



## LibJames

LibJames said:


> Not that I have noticed.



Hi! After re-evaluating I do think they touch the ground. You may want to wait for a version you like w/o the fur. [emoji4]


----------



## AtlDesigner

LibJames said:


> Hi! After re-evaluating I do think they touch the ground. You may want to wait for a version you like w/o the fur. [emoji4]



Thank you!  I have three pairs without the fur. [emoji4]  But seeing all of you with pairs with fur makes me want fur too. I think they could be so cozy for F/W. But I cannot bear the thought of the fur getting dirty if I wear them outside - or even inside.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

soapskin said:


> Hi all, i have a styling question. I just ordered a pair of the black princetowns without fur! i am super excited to get them (they just shipped... earlier than the backorder had said they would!! ) but i am concerned that my casual wear is TOO casual for them... i wear a lot of "athleisure"/black leggings and adidas track pants. do you guys think it would look weird to wear the princetowns with leggings or sweats? they look pretty classy LOL...



Your style sums up 50% of my wardrobe. I love mixing trends. I plan on wearing my black Princetowns with loose, street wear inspired Lululemon black pants and a cropped burgundy Moncler puffer jacket. So excited!


----------



## soapskin

jellybebe said:


> The beauty of these shoes is that they pretty much go with everything.





pursegal22 said:


> I just received my black Gucci princetown shoes without the fur a couple of days ago. I feel that you can pretty much wear them with anything. I will wear them with leggings and an oversized sweater, skinny jeans, cigarette pants, culottes and dresses. They are a classic style shoe however, because they are a mule/slide they make your outfits look less serious. The reason I choose the black leather without the fur is because I wanted the option of being able to wear them casual with jeans and leggings and being able to wear them to work where I'm required to dress business casual. I felt these were a little more appropriate for my work than the fur option ones. Although I must admit, after obtaining these I would love to add a pair of the fur ones as well. Maybe one day
> Thats my honest opinion of these lovely shoes. Enjoy and Rock your shoes!!





AllisonFay said:


> Your style sums up 50% of my wardrobe. I love mixing trends. I plan on wearing my black Princetowns with loose, street wear inspired Lululemon black pants and a cropped burgundy Moncler puffer jacket. So excited!



Thanks girls! I love your styling ideas pursegal22, I'll try them out  Also same AllisonFay, I have so much casualwear LOL glad to hear someone else will be wearing them with lulus  Mine arrive tomorrow, so excited!


----------



## soapskin

m_ichele said:


> I ordered a pair recently from Gucci.com, did you guys happen to order from there or elsewhere? I'm asking because they gave me a ship date between the end of this month and early November so I'm hoping if you guys received yours and you also ordered from Gucci.com, maybe I'll have a pair arriving sooner than expected *fingers crossed*


I ordered my pair from Gucci while they were on backorder, but they ended up shipping about 3 days later (Earlier than the backorder said they would)! I guess they got some back in stock just then? I felt pretty lucky!


----------



## ap.

Presenting a new Gucci print for Resort 2017:  Bengal


----------



## rdgldy

apey_grapey said:


> Presenting a new Gucci print for Resort 2017:  Bengal
> 
> View attachment 3503293
> View attachment 3503295


Just saw these a few minutes ago....so cute!!


----------



## jellybebe

apey_grapey said:


> Presenting a new Gucci print for Resort 2017:  Bengal
> 
> View attachment 3503293
> View attachment 3503295



Super cute! Love big cats!


----------



## KBT39

apey_grapey said:


> Presenting a new Gucci print for Resort 2017:  Bengal
> 
> View attachment 3503293
> View attachment 3503295


SO GOOD!


----------



## rdgldy

apey_grapey said:


> Presenting a new Gucci print for Resort 2017:  Bengal
> 
> View attachment 3503293
> View attachment 3503295


on pre-order at Gucci.com. $695


----------



## LibJames

apey_grapey said:


> Presenting a new Gucci print for Resort 2017:  Bengal
> 
> View attachment 3503293
> View attachment 3503295



Oh my goshshshsh, will it never end?! I just want all of them always!!


----------



## LibJames

Does anyone follow joshuaoliverstyle on ig? He's the personal shopper (who by the way, was very fast, very kind and an absolute doll to work with) who helped me source my new jacquard loves. He just did an ig story about the build-your-own Gucci loafers????!!!!! 

*i* *die*


----------



## rdgldy

I am loving my furry ones!!  I also just realized my Chanel in my avi is a perfect match!!


----------



## lindseyhutter

Just got these 2 babies and I'm beyond happy with them. I'm 7 months pregnant, so comfy shoes are few and far between.


----------



## lindseyhutter

ABeyz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought the Princetown in the pink floral canvas ones I am usually a 37 in Gucci shoes so I tried the 37 on but the back of my heel was hanging out no one is Sydney had 37.5 so I tried the 38 and the back of my heel on the right side foot was just on the edge but my left foot you could see I had a little room maybe 2cms they felt fine
> 
> Do you think I should keep the 38 if this is the case or is it worth giving the 37.5 a try?
> 
> Thanks



I am typically a 37.5 and ended up getting these in a 38.5. I'd keep the 38. [emoji6]


----------



## rdgldy

lindseyhutter said:


> Just got these 2 babies and I'm beyond happy with them. I'm 7 months pregnant, so comfy shoes are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507299
> View attachment 3507300


I adore the pink ones!!  Where did you find them?


----------



## lindseyhutter

rdgldy said:


> I adore the pink ones!!  Where did you find them?



I got them at the Gucci store on 5th Ave (NYC). But I just saw that they are available online. They are called the "New Flora." [emoji106]


----------



## rdgldy

lindseyhutter said:


> I got them at the Gucci store on 5th Ave (NYC). But I just saw that they are available online. They are called the "New Flora." [emoji106]


They are pre-order only.  Think I will need to make a phone call.......


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

lindseyhutter said:


> I got them at the Gucci store on 5th Ave (NYC). But I just saw that they are available online. They are called the "New Flora." [emoji106]



Hi! Are the new flora princetown's printed on leather or canvas? Thanks in advance!! Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

AllisonFay said:


> Hi! Are the new flora princetown's printed on leather or canvas? Thanks in advance!! Gorgeous shoes!


The website states leather.


----------



## lindseyhutter

AllisonFay said:


> Hi! Are the new flora princetown's printed on leather or canvas? Thanks in advance!! Gorgeous shoes!



Thank you!!! They are actually canvas, but inside is leather. [emoji106]


----------



## rdgldy

lindseyhutter said:


> Thank you!!! They are actually canvas, but inside is leather. [emoji106]


https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...ryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Slides-Mules


----------



## lindseyhutter

rdgldy said:


> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...ryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Slides-Mules



Correct. The insole of the shoe is leather. The outside is a canvas-like material.


----------



## rdgldy

lindseyhutter said:


> Correct. The insole of the shoe is leather. The outside is a canvas-like material.


It's saying the outside is flora print leather-it isn't leather?


----------



## lindseyhutter

rdgldy said:


> It's saying the outside is flora print leather-it isn't leather?



I am pretty positive it's not leather. I am having rubber soles put on them, so I don't have them in my possession to take a photo up close for you. But I do have them in black leather as well. They are completely different material. Zoom in on that photo on the website.


----------



## rdgldy

lindseyhutter said:


> I am pretty positive it's not leather. I am having rubber soles put on them, so I don't have them in my possession to take a photo up close for you. But I do have them in black leather as well. They are completely different material. Zoom in on that photo on the website.


That's ok-mine are on the way anyways, lol!!!


----------



## lindseyhutter

rdgldy said:


> That's ok-mine are on the way anyways, lol!!!



You are going to love them!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

lindseyhutter said:


> You are going to love them!!!!!


I am guessing they're like my black floral pair (in post 570) which are fur lined.  Canvas or leather - they're amazing. I am good either way.


----------



## jellybebe

lindseyhutter said:


> Just got these 2 babies and I'm beyond happy with them. I'm 7 months pregnant, so comfy shoes are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507299
> View attachment 3507300



The pink ones are sooooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

lindseyhutter said:


> Correct. The insole of the shoe is leather. The outside is a canvas-like material.



Thank you Lindseyhutter. I could read what the website stated but the pics looked like canvas. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## lindseyhutter

AllisonFay said:


> Thank you Lindseyhutter. I could read what the website stated but the pics looked like canvas. Thanks for clarifying!



No problem! Glad I could help.


----------



## rdgldy

lindseyhutter said:


> No problem! Glad I could help.


I got mine.  Definitely not leather. I am thinking the preorder on the website is a different fabrication than the in store pairs. Keeping mine anyways, as they're too pretty to send back.


----------



## lolalein

rdgldy said:


> I got mine.  Definitely not leather. I am thinking the preorder on the website is a different fabrication than the in store pairs. Keeping mine anyways, as they're too pretty to send back.



Do you find that difference positively??


----------



## rdgldy

lolalein said:


> Do you find that difference positively??


My personal preference is leather not fabric, but the print is gorgeous on fabric. They work well as a resort/summery shoe.


----------



## lolalein

How come that I wear 
Mid heel pumps 38.5
Ace sneakers 38.5
Jordaan 39
 But for the mules; even size 39.5 is small that needs to be exchanged to 40?!?!?

Anyone has similar issues with this confusing sizing in Gucci shoes?

Btw which one should I get? I can never decide [emoji30]

View attachment 3510706


----------



## little_j

After weeks and weeks I think I finally ordered the snake embroided brixton loafers from Matches! I was randomly checking my email and then saw the wishlist back in stock and I quickly logged in and added to cart but then when I pressed purchased it said error so I clicked again and then again.... The error kept coming up so I went to check my email and it said order processed! So fingers crossed it went through all correctly but yay I'm very very excited for these and hope the 39.5 will fit


----------



## ap.

For those who have purchased the Blooms or Tian Princetown, have they stretched at all?  I just received the Bengal Princetown and they're a little tight around the arch so my feet aren't set all the way in.  My leather Princetown have stretched enough to mold to my feet really comfortably.  I'm wondering if the Bengal will as well.


----------



## ap.

I decided to keep these...



I also got the navy Gucci Ghost Princetown.  But the shoe box had this great big snake on it.  I'm embarrassed to say I'm waiting for my husband to get home so he can pack it up; I'm terrified of snakes.


----------



## rdgldy

apey_grapey said:


> I decided to keep these...
> View attachment 3511213
> 
> 
> I also got the navy Gucci Ghost Princetown.  But the shoe box had this great big snake on it.  I'm embarrassed to say I'm waiting for my husband to get home so he can pack it up; I'm terrified of snakes.


They're adorable.  Are you returning the Ghosts??  I have the other colorway and the box is a little scary, haha!


----------



## ap.

rdgldy said:


> They're adorable.  Are you returning the Ghosts??  I have the other colorway and the box is a little scary, haha!


Yeah, I'm returning the Ghosts.  I can't get past the box, literally


----------



## jellybebe

apey_grapey said:


> I decided to keep these...
> View attachment 3511213
> 
> 
> I also got the navy Gucci Ghost Princetown.  But the shoe box had this great big snake on it.  I'm embarrassed to say I'm waiting for my husband to get home so he can pack it up; I'm terrified of snakes.



These are adorable!


----------



## LibJames

apey_grapey said:


> I decided to keep these...
> View attachment 3511213
> 
> 
> I also got the navy Gucci Ghost Princetown.  But the shoe box had this great big snake on it.  I'm embarrassed to say I'm waiting for my husband to get home so he can pack it up; I'm terrified of snakes.


These shoes are beyond gorgeous and I just love this picture! They look gorgeous against your rug!


----------



## little_j

They have arrived! Brixton Snake appliqué loafers. These are size 39.5 which is my true size or size 9. I have tried on the princetowns without fur in a size 40 and if I were to get those I would get the 40. These brixton loafers are perfect in the length and my toes are not touching the ends although I find because I have wide feet that they run quite narrow and so I'm wondering whether a half size up so a 40 would be better. I am trying them on with stocking socks and the leather is so soft that I'm pretty sure they will stretch (if anyone has brixton loafers could share some insight into how they have stretched?) so I may just persevere with the 39.5.


----------



## demicouture

little_j said:


> They have arrived! Brixton Snake appliqué loafers. These are size 39.5 which is my true size or size 9. I have tried on the princetowns without fur in a size 40 and if I were to get those I would get the 40. These brixton loafers are perfect in the length and my toes are not touching the ends although I find because I have wide feet that they run quite narrow and so I'm wondering whether a half size up so a 40 would be better. I am trying them on with stocking socks and the leather is so soft that I'm pretty sure they will stretch (if anyone has brixton loafers could share some insight into how they have stretched?) so I may just persevere with the 39.5.
> View attachment 3514341



Fabulous!!! Are these the Brixton or the soft Jordaan?


----------



## little_j

demicouture said:


> Fabulous!!! Are these the Brixton or the soft Jordaan?



It doesn't say on the box but I'm pretty sure these are Brixton loafers as you can wear them with the heel down. I stuck with the 39.5 as they are the perfect length. My only issue is they are a little tricky to get on as I have a high instep. Now I just need to wait for the slingbacks haha


----------



## Rosieisgood

little_j said:


> They have arrived! Brixton Snake appliqué loafers. These are size 39.5 which is my true size or size 9. I have tried on the princetowns without fur in a size 40 and if I were to get those I would get the 40. These brixton loafers are perfect in the length and my toes are not touching the ends although I find because I have wide feet that they run quite narrow and so I'm wondering whether a half size up so a 40 would be better. I am trying them on with stocking socks and the leather is so soft that I'm pretty sure they will stretch (if anyone has brixton loafers could share some insight into how they have stretched?) so I may just persevere with the 39.5.
> View attachment 3514341



I love these!!! They look so chic!! but they're only available in larger size here...
Brixton does stretch a lot for me, but not to the point that they completely lose the shape.


----------



## little_j

Rosieisgood said:


> I love these!!! They look so chic!! but they're only available in larger size here...
> Brixton does stretch a lot for me, but not to the point that they completely lose the shape.



They leather has stretched already for me and they are easier to get on. Such comfy flats!


----------



## papertiger

apey_grapey said:


> Yeah, I'm returning the Ghosts.  I can't get past the box, literally


----------



## mtfuji

I have the black leather princetowns and just love them. Yesterday I picked up the black with lamb fur at the Gucci store.  I was also debating over the black with embroidered Tiger.  They didn't have them yet and I didn't want to pay $40 for shipping online to Canada, so I ordered them at the  Nordstrom store in Toronto. They are being shipped to my home for free. Will compare and see which ones I keep.  Here is a pic of the plain ones.


----------



## modpoetart

Does anyone have any suggestions on what size I should get for the leather princetowns with the flower embroidery? I wear the Slingbacks in size 39 but it's slightly too big, even though that is my usual size. And a size 38 for the pearl loafers. Any advice would be great because I am sooooo confused right now


----------



## papertiger

mtfuji said:


> I have the black leather princetowns and just love them. Yesterday I picked up the black with lamb fur at the Gucci store.  I was also debating over the black with embroidered Tiger.  They didn't have them yet and I didn't want to pay $40 for shipping online to Canada, so I ordered them at the  Nordstrom store in Toronto. They are being shipped to my home for free. Will compare and see which ones I keep.  Here is a pic of the plain ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525189



The embroidered tiger are cool but the ones I saw on Thurs had the applique spill over the sides of the upper and spoiled the line (for me).


----------



## papertiger

modpoetart said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on what size I should get for the leather princetowns with the flower embroidery? I wear the Slingbacks in size 39 but it's slightly too big, even though that is my usual size. And a size 38 for the pearl loafers. Any advice would be great because I am sooooo confused right now
> View attachment 3525369
> View attachment 3525370



Just one thing to keep in mind is the material versions don't give so much


----------



## rdgldy

Finally wearing these!


----------



## KDB

modpoetart said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on what size I should get for the leather princetowns with the flower embroidery? I wear the Slingbacks in size 39 but it's slightly too big, even though that is my usual size. And a size 38 for the pearl loafers. Any advice would be great because I am sooooo confused right now
> View attachment 3525369
> View attachment 3525370



I have the princetowns with flower embroidery and the sling backs both in 37 which is my usual designer shoe size. Princetowns fit perfect. The sling backs are a little big. Hth!!


----------



## modpoetart

KDB said:


> I have the princetowns with flower embroidery and the sling backs both in 37 which is my usual designer shoe size. Princetowns fit perfect. The sling backs are a little big. Hth!!


I see! Would you suggest I stick to my usual size of 39?


----------



## KristinaMarie

Hi everyone! I need help I really love the black princetowns with fur but, are they classic shoes that you guys think can still be worn in 10 years? I love these shoes but since they are so expensive I don't want to invest in something that could be out of style by next fall.


----------



## snibor

KristinaMarie said:


> Hi everyone! I need help I really love the black princetowns with fur but, are they classic shoes that you guys think can still be worn in 10 years? I love these shoes but since they are so expensive I don't want to invest in something that could be out of style by next fall.



10 years I would say no don't count on it.  But get em if you luv!  They are cute.


----------



## lindseyhutter

KristinaMarie said:


> Hi everyone! I need help I really love the black princetowns with fur but, are they classic shoes that you guys think can still be worn in 10 years? I love these shoes but since they are so expensive I don't want to invest in something that could be out of style by next fall.



If you are looking for classic that will be worn for years to come, I'd go without the fur. [emoji6]


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

If you're wanting to still wear in 10 years, get a Gucci regular loafer, not the mule, not the fur. That's my 2 cents!


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3525683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally wearing these!




These look so great on you!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!!!  Thank you again for your help with sizing L - been meaning to let you know I went w/ the 39.5 &  they fit perfect!! Thank you again for your help!   I haven't worn them yet but cannot wait!!


----------



## KristinaMarie

snibor said:


> 10 years I would say no don't count on it.  But get em if you luv!  They are cute.






lindseyhutter said:


> If you are looking for classic that will be worn for years to come, I'd go without the fur. [emoji6]






BalenciagaKitte said:


> If you're wanting to still wear in 10 years, get a Gucci regular loafer, not the mule, not the fur. That's my 2 cents!



Thank you all for the help!! You know what I think that I'll actually just go for the Princetowns with the fur because I do love them so much and I think they are worth it even if I only get a couple years of wear out of them before they go out of style.


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> These look so great on you!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!!!  Thank you again for your help with sizing L - been meaning to let you know I went w/ the 39.5 &  they fit perfect!! Thank you again for your help!   I haven't worn them yet but cannot wait!!


Wear them and enjoy them!!'


----------



## papertiger

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3525683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally wearing these!



Amazing!


----------



## ap.

I've been waiting for the return of the Princetown with elastic slingback.  Gucci.com seems to have all the sizes in stock.  I received mine a couple of days ago -- definite keeper.  It's so comfy with the soft leather.


----------



## deaddisco

Does anyone know if it's better to get the Princetown fur lined in snake or tiger but am worried how you are going to keep those fur clean, dragging on the floor picking up dirt and if you sweat... I can't imagine it will last long.. My other option is the backless loafer in the tiger , The snake one come is the standard loafer where you have to wear it s is or have the heel folded down.

Does anyone know if HK prices are cheaper? i'm here at the moment. Any advise appreciate, thank you


----------



## papertiger

deaddisco said:


> Does anyone know if it's better to get the Princetown fur lined in snake or tiger but am worried how you are going to keep those fur clean, dragging on the floor picking up dirt and if you sweat... I can't imagine it will last long.. My other option is the backless loafer in the tiger , The snake one come is the standard loafer where you have to wear it s is or have the heel folded down.
> 
> Does anyone know if HK prices are cheaper? i'm here at the moment. Any advise appreciate, thank you



Just brush the fur out when they're totally dry 

Choose the one you think you'll wear the most often


----------



## celafusion

Hi ladies, hoping to get some advice from you 

I tried on the princetown's with fur today at the Gucci Santana Row store (I'm usually a 7.5 because I have wider feet/ bunions) and the 37 surprisingly fit! I tried on both (37 and 37.5) and my foot wasn't hanging off the back (I used my finger to check since it's hard to see with all that fur lol). However when I tried the one without the fur in a 37, my foot was definitely hanging off so I can see why many people have said to size up. 

With that said, should I get the 37 or 37.5? I'm worried my foot might expand when it's warmer, but at the same time since there's no "back" maybe it doesn't matter too much. And you can't really tell with all that fur anyway! Haha. Does the front expand? It was difficult for me to really walk around in the store so I couldn't tell if my feet would slide out when I'm wearing this when I'm out and about. 

Any advice would be really appreciated!! TIA!


----------



## ap.

celafusion said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to get some advice from you
> 
> I tried on the princetown's with fur today at the Gucci Santana Row store (I'm usually a 7.5 because I have wider feet/ bunions) and the 37 surprisingly fit! I tried on both (37 and 37.5) and my foot wasn't hanging off the back (I used my finger to check since it's hard to see with all that fur lol). However when I tried the one without the fur in a 37, my foot was definitely hanging off so I can see why many people have said to size up.
> 
> With that said, should I get the 37 or 37.5? I'm worried my foot might expand when it's warmer, but at the same time since there's no "back" maybe it doesn't matter too much. And you can't really tell with all that fur anyway! Haha. Does the front expand? It was difficult for me to really walk around in the store so I couldn't tell if my feet would slide out when I'm wearing this when I'm out and about.
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated!! TIA!



From the ones I tried on, the Princetown with fur runs bigger than the Princetown without.  My Princetowns (without fur) have stretched, so if the 37 fit you, I suggest getting that.


----------



## celafusion

Thank you!! I'm glad it wasn't just me that felt the ones with fur run bigger. And glad to know they stretch. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## celafusion

apey_grapey said:


> From the ones I tried on, the Princetown with fur runs bigger than the Princetown without.  My Princetowns (without fur) have stretched, so if the 37 fit you, I suggest getting that.



Thank you!! I'm glad it wasn't just me that felt the ones with fur run bigger. And glad to know they stretch. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## ryanx28

Has anyone had any luck putting an insert in their princetown loafer without fur? After wearing mine for awhile, and my foot sweating (I know eww), they are difficult to stay on. Does anyone have an idea of something I could put on the inside so my feet have something to grip onto?


----------



## AtlDesigner

ryanx28 said:


> Has anyone had any luck putting an insert in their princetown loafer without fur? After wearing mine for awhile, and my foot sweating (I know eww), they are difficult to stay on. Does anyone have an idea of something I could put on the inside so my feet have something to grip onto?



Foot Petal cushions for the ball of your foot + half socks!  I've purchased both on Amazon and they work better than anticipated with the Princetowns. [emoji4]


----------



## JL988

deaddisco said:


> Does anyone know if it's better to get the Princetown fur lined in snake or tiger but am worried how you are going to keep those fur clean, dragging on the floor picking up dirt and if you sweat... I can't imagine it will last long.. My other option is the backless loafer in the tiger , The snake one come is the standard loafer where you have to wear it s is or have the heel folded down.
> 
> Does anyone know if HK prices are cheaper? i'm here at the moment. Any advise appreciate, thank you




one thing to be cautious about with the snake loafers is that they are still made with the Kangaroo fur which sheds and will eventually become bald after wear, the tiger is made with the lamb fur which I heard shouldn't shed.


----------



## flygurl

AtlDesigner said:


> Foot Petal cushions for the ball of your foot + half socks!  I've purchased both on Amazon and they work better than anticipated with the Princetowns. [emoji4]


I really like the 1/2 sock idea.  Could you tell me which ones you got? Reading the reviews it seems some stay on better than others.
I'm so excited...I have been wanting the black leather Princetowns (no fur) for a while.  I was hoping to find them in Europe to save a little.  Periodically I check ebay (but hadn't gone so far as to set a search alert) and yesterday a very highly rated seller listed one pair, brand new, in my size (I hope) for $299!  They come with the little foam protector still under the horsebit, the dust bags and the only flaw is the box is damaged.  They should be here Monday.  I spent the rest of the day reading all the posts here and getting outfit ideas on instagram!


----------



## pigleto972001

Congrats. I love mine. They are so comfy. 

I am going to have to try the foot petals for the ball of the feet. I use their arch supports in mine


----------



## flygurl

pigleto972001 said:


> Congrats. I love mine. They are so comfy.
> 
> I am going to have to try the foot petals for the ball of the feet. I use their arch supports in mine


Thank you 
I need to wait until they arrive to see how they fit.  I'm not sure I will have room for socks and foot pads.  I tried a metallic fabric version in Paris that fit well..but can't remember the size!  Darn!  I do believe it was the size I just bought.   Of course I'm itching to get what I need to rock them the minute they arrive!  The ironic thing is yesterday I vowed not to shop for a while...then found the Princetowns.  Sooo, today I ordered 3 pairs of pants from COS that I think will be great with them. Tsk, Tsk smh like I need more black pants.


----------



## ngbranda

Hi ladies, I've been lusting for a pair of princetowns and have gotten my eyes on the bloom pink ones. Unfortunately I'm unable to try them on at a store so would like your opinion on what size I should go for. It says true IT sizing but I've seen that some ladies have said to go up half a size. I've got quite narrow feet so am not sure if I should stick to my normal size of 38?


----------



## rdgldy

Wore these today. Just adore them!


----------



## rdgldy

ngbranda said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lusting for a pair of princetowns and have gotten my eyes on the bloom pink ones. Unfortunately I'm unable to try them on at a store so would like your opinion on what size I should go for. It says true IT sizing but I've seen that some ladies have said to go up half a size. I've got quite narrow feet so am not sure if I should stick to my normal size of 38?


My true IT sizing is 1/2 over my US size, but what I usually wear in italian brands, such as Louboutin.  Do you wear a US 38 or an italian 38?


----------



## flygurl

ngbranda said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lusting for a pair of princetowns and have gotten my eyes on the bloom pink ones. Unfortunately I'm unable to try them on at a store so would like your opinion on what size I should go for. It says true IT sizing but I've seen that some ladies have said to go up half a size. I've got quite narrow feet so am not sure if I should stick to my normal size of 38?


I used to be a US 9.5 and an Italian & French 40 across the board for years.  Then...about 10 years ago it seemed sizing went wonky and I varied in every designer, and with Louboutin I varied in every style (from 40-42!)
My recommendation is if possible to order 2 sizes from somewhere (or 2 places) that has free shipping & full credit returns (or a store near you you can take them back to), like Nordstroms or Saks.  If one pair arrives before the other and they fit you can cancel the 2nd pair.  This way you have your foot in the door for both before the print is retired.  I realize this may not be possible...but if it is I highly recommend it.


----------



## AtlDesigner

flygurl said:


> I really like the 1/2 sock idea.  Could you tell me which ones you got? Reading the reviews it seems some stay on better than others.
> I'm so excited...I have been wanting the black leather Princetowns (no fur) for a while.  I was hoping to find them in Europe to save a little.  Periodically I check ebay (but hadn't gone so far as to set a search alert) and yesterday a very highly rated seller listed one pair, brand new, in my size (I hope) for $299!  They come with the little foam protector still under the horsebit, the dust bags and the only flaw is the box is damaged.  They should be here Monday.  I spent the rest of the day reading all the posts here and getting outfit ideas on instagram!



Hi - sorry I'm just now seeing your request. These are the half socks. I love them and now can't bear to wear mules without them!  They make a huge difference. Will also reply with link to the Foot Petals. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FVY33E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_026GybNMX8BN4


----------



## AtlDesigner

flygurl said:


> I really like the 1/2 sock idea.  Could you tell me which ones you got? Reading the reviews it seems some stay on better than others.
> I'm so excited...I have been wanting the black leather Princetowns (no fur) for a while.  I was hoping to find them in Europe to save a little.  Periodically I check ebay (but hadn't gone so far as to set a search alert) and yesterday a very highly rated seller listed one pair, brand new, in my size (I hope) for $299!  They come with the little foam protector still under the horsebit, the dust bags and the only flaw is the box is damaged.  They should be here Monday.  I spent the rest of the day reading all the posts here and getting outfit ideas on instagram!





pigleto972001 said:


> Congrats. I love mine. They are so comfy.
> 
> I am going to have to try the foot petals for the ball of the feet. I use their arch supports in mine



Link to Foot Petals "Tip Toes" cushion pads. Also available in different quantities and colors. I do not find that these crowd my feet at all, as the Princetowns have such a long vamp. They actually make them fit better. 
Foot Petals Tip Toes Combo Pack 6 piece https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00448SQDW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_J66GybRHCNREF


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank u so much ! I don't have issues w the Princetons but I have a pair of slip on Chanel's that I think would be much more comfy w these interventions. Will look into them !!!!!


----------



## ngbranda

rdgldy said:


> My true IT sizing is 1/2 over my US size, but what I usually wear in italian brands, such as Louboutin.  Do you wear a US 38 or an italian 38?



I'm normally an EU 38 and never tried on IT sizing. I realized some ladies prefer to have the mules slightly larger at the back so that the heel isn't hanging out. But some mentioned that it runs too small like an inch too small


----------



## ngbranda

flygurl said:


> I used to be a US 9.5 and an Italian & French 40 across the board for years.  Then...about 10 years ago it seemed sizing went wonky and I varied in every designer, and with Louboutin I varied in every style (from 40-42!)
> My recommendation is if possible to order 2 sizes from somewhere (or 2 places) that has free shipping & full credit returns (or a store near you you can take them back to), like Nordstroms or Saks.  If one pair arrives before the other and they fit you can cancel the 2nd pair.  This way you have your foot in the door for both before the print is retired.  I realize this may not be possible...but if it is I highly recommend it.



That's a good idea but issue is I don't think I'll be using the credit (if I were to return the second pair).


----------



## rdgldy

ngbranda said:


> I'm normally an EU 38 and never tried on IT sizing. I realized some ladies prefer to have the mules slightly larger at the back so that the heel isn't hanging out. But some mentioned that it runs too small like an inch too small


Believe an EU 38 would be italian sizing.   French sizing runs smaller.   I have found that my EU size is my princetown size.  I have fur and non fur and different seasons and that has been my experience anyways.


----------



## ngbranda

rdgldy said:


> Believe an EU 38 would be italian sizing.   French sizing runs smaller.   I have found that my EU size is my princetown size.  I have fur and non fur and different seasons and that has been my experience anyways.



Thanks for your advice! Would you pick the plain black leather or the canvas bloom in pink? I wanted something easy to match and my usual style is really plain, normally white black and grey


----------



## Straight-Laced

Has anyone tried the mid heel mule?
I think I love them


----------



## flygurl

ngbranda said:


> That's a good idea but issue is I don't think I'll be using the credit (if I were to return the second pair).



Hi, that's why I mentioned Saks and Nordstrom  both stores refund your credit card, not store credit, so you receive all of your money back.

So I just received my new Princetown that I purchased from eBay. Unfortunately they're a bit long and I see a fair amount of the beige insole  beyond my heel.  I'm imagining when they break in my foot will slide forward a little bit more. Now for many years I usually purchased shoes where I came completely to the edge because with size 9 1/2 feet who wants extra length, so part of it might be insole peekaboo shock. I have to figure out what I'm going to do since I got a such a good buy ($300!)  that I don't know if they bother me $295 worth (how much additional I'd have to spend to get another pair from a store), but I don't want to look like I'm wearing my guy's  shoes. I know what's going to happen now, I'm going to scour the web to see Princetowns in action to see how they fit other ladies and whether or not extra room bothers me in the look. Has anybody been wearing their's with extra room at the back and if so does it affect the walk ability?


----------



## rdgldy

flygurl said:


> Hi, that's why I mentioned Saks and Nordstrom  both stores refund your credit card, not store credit, so you receive all of your money back.
> 
> So I just received my new Princetown that I purchased from eBay. Unfortunately they're a bit long and I see a fair amount of the beige insole  beyond my heel.  I'm imagining when they break in my foot will slide forward a little bit more. Now for many years I usually purchased shoes where I came completely to the edge because with size 9 1/2 feet who wants extra length, so part of it might be insole peekaboo shock. I have to figure out what I'm going to do since I got a such a good buy ($300!)  that I don't know if they bother me $295 worth (how much additional I'd have to spend to get another pair from a store), but I don't want to look like I'm wearing my guy's  shoes. I know what's going to happen now, I'm going to scour the web to see Princetowns in action to see how they fit other ladies and whether or not extra room bothers me in the look. Has anybody been wearing their's with extra room at the back and if so does it affect the walk ability?


Could you post a picture?


----------



## m_ichele

flygurl said:


> Hi, that's why I mentioned Saks and Nordstrom  both stores refund your credit card, not store credit, so you receive all of your money back.
> 
> So I just received my new Princetown that I purchased from eBay. Unfortunately they're a bit long and I see a fair amount of the beige insole  beyond my heel.  I'm imagining when they break in my foot will slide forward a little bit more. Now for many years I usually purchased shoes where I came completely to the edge because with size 9 1/2 feet who wants extra length, so part of it might be insole peekaboo shock. I have to figure out what I'm going to do since I got a such a good buy ($300!)  that I don't know if they bother me $295 worth (how much additional I'd have to spend to get another pair from a store), but I don't want to look like I'm wearing my guy's  shoes. I know what's going to happen now, I'm going to scour the web to see Princetowns in action to see how they fit other ladies and whether or not extra room bothers me in the look. Has anybody been wearing their's with extra room at the back and if so does it affect the walk ability?



I went up a half size because it seemed that's what most people did and there was quite a bit of extra insole showing, I'm talking .5-.75 inches. It just didn't look right to me because it was obviously not the right size. As for walking, my foot slid around inside the shoe so I felt I wasn't walking normally. I returned the large pair and bought my normal size and they fit just right. There's no sliding and just a very small amount of insole shows. Why not resell them? I'm sure you'll get a buyer since they're brand new.


----------



## flygurl

rdgldy said:


> Could you post a picture?



Sorry, quality isn't very good (no flash on ipad)


----------



## rdgldy

flygurl said:


> Sorry, quality isn't very good (no flash on ipad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583651
> 
> View attachment 3583652


they look ok to me.


----------



## flygurl

rdgldy said:


> they look ok to me.



Thank you for weighing in [emoji5]
I will wear them in the house and see how my feet settle in 
As many times as my feet have suffered for fashion, a bit too big may not be so bad
For those of you trying to see size references, this ia a 40.5 Princetown . I'm usually a 9 1/2  US occasionally  10 but usually 10 is too big. 
In the Gucci Ace sneaker 40, In Chanel I'm a 40 1/2, Birkenstock  40, YSL 41


----------



## m_ichele

flygurl said:


> Sorry, quality isn't very good (no flash on ipad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583651
> 
> View attachment 3583652



The right shoe looks ok but the left does look a tiny bit big but it's not bad.


----------



## ngbranda

flygurl said:


> Hi, that's why I mentioned Saks and Nordstrom  both stores refund your credit card, not store credit, so you receive all of your money back.
> 
> So I just received my new Princetown that I purchased from eBay. Unfortunately they're a bit long and I see a fair amount of the beige insole  beyond my heel.  I'm imagining when they break in my foot will slide forward a little bit more. Now for many years I usually purchased shoes where I came completely to the edge because with size 9 1/2 feet who wants extra length, so part of it might be insole peekaboo shock. I have to figure out what I'm going to do since I got a such a good buy ($300!)  that I don't know if they bother me $295 worth (how much additional I'd have to spend to get another pair from a store), but I don't want to look like I'm wearing my guy's  shoes. I know what's going to happen now, I'm going to scour the web to see Princetowns in action to see how they fit other ladies and whether or not extra room bothers me in the look. Has anybody been wearing their's with extra room at the back and if so does it affect the walk ability?



Would putting a non-slip gel pad help? It would at least prevent the front part of your feet from moving forward and looking less spacious behind. $300 is a very good price but if you're not comfortable wearing it I don't think you'll reach out for it in the long run


----------



## jadeaymanalac

After months of deliberations finally pull the trigger on the regular princetown. Decided for the non fur for practicality but I'm still wanting for fur one maybe I'll get it on my birthday in April.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

jadeaymanalac said:


> After months of deliberations finally pull the trigger on the regular princetown. Decided for the non fur for practicality but I'm still wanting for fur one maybe I'll get it on my birthday in April.



You won't regret this purchase! Loving the non-fur.


----------



## pigleto972001

Congrats !! I started w non fur. Then loved them so much I got the fur. Both are really comfy  enjoy.


----------



## andrea.nicole

Straight-Laced said:


> Has anyone tried the mid heel mule?
> I think I love them
> 
> View attachment 3583012
> View attachment 3583011



I don't own these personally, but I noticed these on gucci.com and also that a girl I follow owns them. I think they're so cute!


----------



## Straight-Laced

andrea.nicole said:


> I don't own these personally, but I noticed these on gucci.com and also that a girl I follow owns them. I think they're so cute!
> View attachment 3587896



Thanks for posting the pic! I love them in pink. 
I decided to try a pair in black, thinking I'd probably end up returning them, but they're so fabulous that there's no way I'm letting them go. 
So. many. gorgeous. Gucci shoes


----------



## lovieluvslux

apey_grapey said:


> I've been waiting for the return of the Princetown with elastic slingback.  Gucci.com seems to have all the sizes in stock.  I received mine a couple of days ago -- definite keeper.  It's so comfy with the soft leather.
> View attachment 3537120


 I've been back and forth on which ones to get, with/without slingback. The SL will give me a little more stability as eventually the shoes wear in and might get kinda of floppy.  I'm not sure if Gucci loafers hold there shape after breaking in.


----------



## andrea.nicole

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks for posting the pic! I love them in pink.
> I decided to try a pair in black, thinking I'd probably end up returning them, but they're so fabulous that there's no way I'm letting them go.
> So. many. gorgeous. Gucci shoes



Do you think they'd be okay for someone who doesn't routinely wear heels? I love the look! Post some photos of them!


----------



## pigleto972001

lovieluvslux said:


> I've been back and forth on which ones to get, with/without slingback. The SL will give me a little more stability as eventually the shoes wear in and might get kinda of floppy.  I'm not sure if Gucci loafers hold there shape after breaking in.



They do pretty well after breaking in. Mold more to your feet  I tried the clogs w the slimgback and it irritated my ankle.


----------



## liz_

Has any women tried the men's Princetown with fur? If so, are they wider? Cause I tried the women in a 38 (I'm a 7.5 us) and I didn't like how hard it was I get my foot in far enough to were my heel wasn't so far on the end so I was thinking if I got the men's in a 5 1/2 equal to a 7 1/2 women's maybe that might work better? Where I get wider but not a longer shoe. Would love to hear your thoughts and opinions. Thank you


----------



## Straight-Laced

andrea.nicole said:


> Do you think they'd be okay for someone who doesn't routinely wear heels? I love the look! Post some photos of them!



Difficult for me to say about the wearability for those who don't wear heels because although I don't wear high heels anymore I used to.  And I haven't worn them out and about yet.
But they are really worth trying though if you like them.  The heels are lovely and blocky, very stable, and to me they feel lower than they are.  The leather is soft goat and unlike the Princetown flats the mid heel mules angle the foot downwards so it feels securely held within the shoe.
So beauty + comfort = highly recommended  
I'll post some photos ASAP


----------



## Straight-Laced

Couldn't resist . . .


----------



## papertiger

liz_ said:


> Has any women tried the men's Princetown with fur? If so, are they wider? Cause I tried the women in a 38 (I'm a 7.5 us) and I didn't like how hard it was I get my foot in far enough to were my heel wasn't so far on the end so I was thinking if I got the men's in a 5 1/2 equal to a 7 1/2 women's maybe that might work better? Where I get wider but not a longer shoe. Would love to hear your thoughts and opinions. Thank you



I would say the men's would be a bit wider but I think you'd have to try them before buying. 

I have men's Gucci shoes and bought a whole 1.5 size down (the smallest they would make) and Gucci still had to put two whole leather socks inside.


----------



## liz_

papertiger said:


> I would say the men's would be a bit wider but I think you'd have to try them before buying.
> 
> I have men's Gucci shoes and bought a whole 1.5 size down (the smallest they would make) and Gucci still had to put two whole leather socks inside.



Thank you for your reply.


----------



## lovieluvslux

pigleto972001 said:


> They do pretty well after breaking in. Mold more to your feet  I tried the clogs w the slimgback and it irritated my ankle.


Good to know they'll fit properly.  I am concerned with brisk walking or walking upstairs without the strap.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes they stick pretty well to my feet. I believe someone posted some cool things to add to the shoes to make them stay on more easily.

My feet don't sweat too much though ... if yours do they might not stick quite as well.


----------



## tinyyogini

Finally joined the club!!  The leather is so soft and I can't wait to wear them. [emoji179]


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 3589033
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist . . .


they're so pretty!


----------



## ngbranda

Hi all, how's the wear and tear of your princetowns so far? Especially with the smooth soles on them. I've gotten a pair of the canvas blooms Princetowns and I'm not too sure if they'll expand around the canvas like the leather ones. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pbdb

I wear the block heel rockstud strap open sandals in Valentino in size 35 so I figured I would fit in a size 35 in these.
Hope I do!!!


----------



## pbdb

pbdb said:


> I wear the block heel rockstud strap open sandals in Valentino in size 35 so I figured I would fit in a size 35 in these.
> Hope I do!!!


Just got them today and the fit is TTS for me!!
Super love the graffiti design.
No overhang at all -0.5cm space after my foot!!


----------



## pigleto972001

They look awesome !!! Did y'all see the Donald Duck ones ? Cute.


----------



## pbdb

pigleto972001 said:


> They look awesome !!! Did y'all see the Donald Duck ones ? Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599839



Thanks!!!
Oh wow really cute on the serious side because of the dark color.

I love these shoes!!! I am hooked!!!
I'm getting the Bengal tiger next in size 35 as well!!


----------



## Elaria

I am obsessed with the princetowns! I have 4 pairs so far and one on pre-order.  I love the fur lined ones, they are so comfortable and effortless-chic IMO. What do you guys think of the new ones with the crystal bow? Pic below. I want to pre-order, but I am not sure if they are just a bit much (I also have so many pairs already even though I wear them a lot). I love glam and sparkly and have a casual wardrobe with some sparkly pieces here and there. The other ones I have are plain black leather w/o fur, black leather w/fur, red croc w/fur, just got the turquoise velvet w/fur and I also have the white/grey snake leather w/fur on pre-order because those are just to die for. Still waiting (since November) for them, which prompted me to finally get the velvets. Are these as amazing as I think or will they lose their appeal by the end of the season?


----------



## ap.

Elaria said:


> I am obsessed with the princetowns! I have 4 pairs so far and one on pre-order.  I love the fur lined ones, they are so comfortable and effortless-chic IMO. What do you guys think of the new ones with the crystal bow? Pic below. I want to pre-order, but I am not sure if they are just a bit much (I also have so many pairs already even though I wear them a lot). I love glam and sparkly and have a casual wardrobe with some sparkly pieces here and there. The other ones I have are plain black leather w/o fur, black leather w/fur, red croc w/fur, just got the turquoise velvet w/fur and I also have the white/grey snake leather w/fur on pre-order because those are just to die for. Still waiting (since November) for them, which prompted me to finally get the velvets. Are these as amazing as I think or will they lose their appeal by the end of the season?


  You already have a killer collection, but it wouldn't hurt to add some bling.


----------



## papertiger

Elaria said:


> I am obsessed with the princetowns! I have 4 pairs so far and one on pre-order.  I love the fur lined ones, they are so comfortable and effortless-chic IMO. What do you guys think of the new ones with the crystal bow? Pic below. I want to pre-order, but I am not sure if they are just a bit much (I also have so many pairs already even though I wear them a lot). I love glam and sparkly and have a casual wardrobe with some sparkly pieces here and there. The other ones I have are plain black leather w/o fur, black leather w/fur, red croc w/fur, just got the turquoise velvet w/fur and I also have the white/grey snake leather w/fur on pre-order because those are just to die for. Still waiting (since November) for them, which prompted me to finally get the velvets. Are these as amazing as I think or will they lose their appeal by the end of the season?




OMG I love them, I mean totally love them   (but then you're asking someone who had to have the brassy-gold Dionysus boots with crystal set in hardware so someone should answer who doesn't dress like Liberace)


----------



## Needanotherbag

My absolute favorite shoe..I have them in black and the Blue Blooms.  Tried the fur lined but they looked silly on me.  I think I want one more pair and I'm hoping they come out in suede without the fur soon!


----------



## Elaria

You guys are the BEST enablers ever! I do like to dress like liberace, like a comfortable liberace. I live in my sparkly camilla dresses. I might have to pull the trigger and worse comes to worst, BG does free returns if they don't suit me. Other than at work or for a fancy night, I am wearing my princetowns or oran sandals, so I know these will get good use.

P.S. @papertiger I just googled the gold Dionysus boot and wow those are gorgeous!


----------



## paddington5

For those of you that have the canvas Princetowns, did you spray them with a protectant? Or because they're coated canvas do you not need to?

TIA!


----------



## papertiger

Elaria said:


> You guys are the BEST enablers ever! I do like to dress like liberace, like a comfortable liberace. I live in my sparkly camilla dresses. I might have to pull the trigger and worse comes to worst, BG does free returns if they don't suit me. Other than at work or for a fancy night, I am wearing my princetowns or oran sandals, so I know these will get good use.
> 
> P.S. @papertiger I just googled the gold Dionysus boot and wow those are gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

Elaria said:


> I am obsessed with the princetowns! I have 4 pairs so far and one on pre-order.  I love the fur lined ones, they are so comfortable and effortless-chic IMO. What do you guys think of the new ones with the crystal bow? Pic below. I want to pre-order, but I am not sure if they are just a bit much (I also have so many pairs already even though I wear them a lot). I love glam and sparkly and have a casual wardrobe with some sparkly pieces here and there. The other ones I have are plain black leather w/o fur, black leather w/fur, red croc w/fur, just got the turquoise velvet w/fur and I also have the white/grey snake leather w/fur on pre-order because those are just to die for. Still waiting (since November) for them, which prompted me to finally get the velvets. Are these as amazing as I think or will they lose their appeal by the end of the season?


For me they're just a little too over the top, but if you love them, then get  them!  You just reminded me that I bought pink floral, which I totally forgot about.  Your collection sounds positively dreamy!!


----------



## rdgldy

paddington5 said:


> For those of you that have the canvas Princetowns, did you spray them with a protectant? Or because they're coated canvas do you not need to?
> 
> TIA!


I don't spray coated canvas.


----------



## papertiger

paddington5 said:


> For those of you that have the canvas Princetowns, did you spray them with a protectant? Or because they're coated canvas do you not need to?
> 
> TIA!



You don't need to


----------



## papertiger

Elaria said:


> You guys are the BEST enablers ever! I do like to dress like liberace, like a comfortable liberace. I live in my sparkly camilla dresses. I might have to pull the trigger and worse comes to worst, BG does free returns if they don't suit me. Other than at work or for a fancy night, I am wearing my princetowns or oran sandals, so I know these will get good use.
> 
> P.S. @papertiger I just googled the gold Dionysus boot and wow those are gorgeous!



You're gonna have to do some mod shots when they arrive


----------



## Straight-Laced

Elaria said:


> I am obsessed with the princetowns! I have 4 pairs so far and one on pre-order.  I love the fur lined ones, they are so comfortable and effortless-chic IMO. What do you guys think of the new ones with the crystal bow? Pic below. I want to pre-order, but I am not sure if they are just a bit much (I also have so many pairs already even though I wear them a lot). I love glam and sparkly and have a casual wardrobe with some sparkly pieces here and there. The other ones I have are plain black leather w/o fur, black leather w/fur, red croc w/fur, just got the turquoise velvet w/fur and I also have the white/grey snake leather w/fur on pre-order because those are just to die for. Still waiting (since November) for them, which prompted me to finally get the velvets. Are these as amazing as I think or will they lose their appeal by the end of the season?



These are insane and you should get them


----------



## pbdb

New to this forum but love the fit and the designs of the Princetown slippers so  I started with the Ghost and I went to my 2nd pair and received already my Tiger ones and now waiting for theFloral ones- all in size 35 regardless of the material.
Then I stop for the moment (unless a red one comes up in 35).......


----------



## Fi0naxx

Hi eveyone. I just got a pair of Gucci Princetown loafers with pink flowers and the GG logo. I was wondering are they usually tight in the beginning? Whenever I put them on it feels like it's really narrow. Will the leather inside stretch? Do I have to break it in? I understand that the outer layer of the shoe is made of canvas leather and it isn't as soft.


----------



## Fi0naxx

KStyleG said:


> View attachment 3433903
> 
> I'm in love!
> 
> I just love the Princetown slippers so much! I'm waiting for the red ones, but it might take a while... Thank you so much for letting me share.


 
Do you find them narrow? I just got a pair and I can't seem to slide my feet up to the top. It fits TTS for me but I'm confused whether I have to size up...


----------



## Elaria

Fi0naxx said:


> Do you find them narrow? I just got a pair and I can't seem to slide my feet up to the top. It fits TTS for me but I'm confused whether I have to size up...


From what you are saying, you might have to size up. I usually wear 8.5 and 9 in boots and I need a 9.5 in princetowns. I tried the 9 on first, but it just felt too narrow and like my foot couldn't get deep enough into the shoe. I recommend trying a half size up and seeing how that works for you. GL! 

P.S. I have wide feet, particularly at the arch.


----------



## ap.

Fi0naxx said:


> Do you find them narrow? I just got a pair and I can't seem to slide my feet up to the top. It fits TTS for me but I'm confused whether I have to size up...



Some of the new Princetown models are running small and gucci.com recommends sizing up.


----------



## Monceau

Love all of the great eye candy here, quite the temptation! I just ordered my first pair of Princetowns- the Donald Duck Asian jacquard print. I love my Brixton and Jordaan loafers, so I hope the Princetown works for me, too. I ordered three sizes, so hopefully one will fit, lol!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Elaria said:


> I am obsessed with the princetowns! I have 4 pairs so far and one on pre-order.  I love the fur lined ones, they are so comfortable and effortless-chic IMO. What do you guys think of the new ones with the crystal bow? Pic below. I want to pre-order, but I am not sure if they are just a bit much (I also have so many pairs already even though I wear them a lot). I love glam and sparkly and have a casual wardrobe with some sparkly pieces here and there. The other ones I have are plain black leather w/o fur, black leather w/fur, red croc w/fur, just got the turquoise velvet w/fur and I also have the white/grey snake leather w/fur on pre-order because those are just to die for. Still waiting (since November) for them, which prompted me to finally get the velvets. Are these as amazing as I think or will they lose their appeal by the end of the season?



THESE. ARE. GORGEOUS!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Elaria

They ARE gorgeous! I still haven't pre-ordered yet because I have princetowns already, so I am vacillating on whether I really need another pair. Haven't been able to get them out of my head though!  Check these ones out that were just posted to BG...not helping at all!



*Click image to go to listing on BG.com*


----------



## Elaria

Although, now that I have posted this image I am looking at the tiger's mouth as if he has buck teeth and it is hilarious. I guess that is a tongue, but I can see it as teeth too.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Elaria said:


> Although, now that I have posted this image I am looking at the tiger's mouth as if he has buck teeth and it is hilarious. I guess that is a tongue, but I can see it as teeth too.



[emoji851]


----------



## Elaria

AtlDesigner said:


> [emoji851]


lolol yes, exactly!


----------



## pbdb

My 3rd pair and last (until a red one becomes available)....


----------



## Monceau

pbdb said:


> My 3rd pair and last (until a red one becomes available)....



I love these- like walking through a garden all day


----------



## pbdb

Ok couldn't find a red one so decided on the Red blooms instead. Will arrive in a few days.
Love these Princetown shoes!!!!


----------



## Havanese 28

pbdb said:


> My 3rd pair and last (until a red one becomes available)....


Very pretty!


----------



## dooneybaby

pbdb said:


> My 3rd pair and last (until a red one becomes available)....


I just bought these a couple weeks ago. Please let me know if they become more comfortable and start to give a little more. They seem very stiff right now, but they're so gorgeous!


----------



## Monceau

Since these are my first Princetowns, I pulled a Goldilocks and ordered three sizes: a half size up from my Brixton/ jordaan loafers, a full size up, and a size and a half up (just in case...) I found that going a full size over the Brixton / Jordaan  was the best fit. Half a size up looked a wee bit short on the heel, and I have a pet peeve about that with slides/ mules. The size and a half up was super sloppy- they wouldn't stay on my feet for even two or three steps. So for those with sizing questions, I would say that a full size up from the Brixton or a Jordaan is the way to go. 

I haven't had a chance to wear these out yet, so I'll hold off before I jump on a second pair, but I love the design of these- super cute, yet chic at the same time. Donald Duck is subtle enough for these to be "serious" Gucci did a great job incorporating him into the design. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## pigleto972001

I love them !! Congrats. Would love a pair too. So many other things to buy though


----------



## liz_

Monceau said:


> Since these are my first Princetowns, I pulled a Goldilocks and ordered three sizes: a half size up from my Brixton/ jordaan loafers, a full size up, and a size and a half up (just in case...) I found that going a full size over the Brixton / Jordaan  was the best fit. Half a size up looked a wee bit short on the heel, and I have a pet peeve about that with slides/ mules. The size and a half up was super sloppy- they wouldn't stay on my feet for even two or three steps. So for those with sizing questions, I would say that a full size up from the Brixton or a Jordaan is the way to go.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to wear these out yet, so I'll hold off before I jump on a second pair, but I love the design of these- super cute, yet chic at the same time. Donald Duck is subtle enough for these to be "serious" Gucci did a great job incorporating him into the design. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613475



Those are so gorgeous! I've never seen them before, congrats [emoji322]


----------



## pbdb

Monceau said:


> Since these are my first Princetowns, I pulled a Goldilocks and ordered three sizes: a half size up from my Brixton/ jordaan loafers, a full size up, and a size and a half up (just in case...) I found that going a full size over the Brixton / Jordaan  was the best fit. Half a size up looked a wee bit short on the heel, and I have a pet peeve about that with slides/ mules. The size and a half up was super sloppy- they wouldn't stay on my feet for even two or three steps. So for those with sizing questions, I would say that a full size up from the Brixton or a Jordaan is the way to go.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to wear these out yet, so I'll hold off before I jump on a second pair, but I love the design of these- super cute, yet chic at the same time. Donald Duck is subtle enough for these to be "serious" Gucci did a great job incorporating him into the design. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613475


 Would  ❤️ a pair too!!!! So fun and classic at the same time!!!


----------



## pbdb

This is my 4th one. Love it.
Second time I've ever been crazy for a brand for shoes but this time it's obvious- how can you not fall in love with the fit, comfy factor and the beauty of the prints??!!!


----------



## Monceau

pigleto972001 said:


> I love them !! Congrats. Would love a pair too. So many other things to buy though



Thank you! We are in the same boat- so many things on the wish list this season!



liz_ said:


> Those are so gorgeous! I've never seen them before, congrats [emoji322]



Thank you so much! They are more comfortable than I expected, so it's a win-win!



pbdb said:


> Would  ❤️ a pair too!!!! So fun and classic at the same time!!!



Merci! Gucci has so many great shoes this season, I sense an obsession forming!


----------



## Monceau

pbdb said:


> This is my 4th one. Love it.
> Second time I've ever been crazy for a brand for shoes but this time it's obvious- how can you not fall in love with the fit, comfy factor and the beauty of the prints??!!!



These are gorgeous- the blossom design is really beautiful, bravo!


----------



## papertiger

pbdb said:


> My 3rd pair and last (until a red one becomes available)....



I wish you had not shown me these


----------



## pbdb

dooneybaby said:


> I just bought these a couple weeks ago. Please let me know if they become more comfortable and start to give a little more. They seem very stiff right now, but they're so gorgeous!


Will do!!
Been really cold and raining over here so no chance yet to wear.


----------



## ishop05

AtlDesigner said:


> I have just received the Gucci Princetown Mules (plain - without the fur) and they feel great, but they seem so long!  Gucci shoes always seem so long in the vamp, but my foot is not all the way toward the front (of the toe) as in other mules. Is this just how they fit or should I size down?  I normally wear a US 9, a European 39.5 and a French 40.  I bought a 39.5 - just like my Jenni Kayne mules. Thanks!



I recently bought the gucci princetown tiger design...
I wear a US9, european 39.5 and a french 40 aswell... 
My pricetown is a 39.5 and they fit perfectly... I think the design is really a bit pointed thus making the shoes look long.. But its the most comfortable designer shoes ive purchased. No need to breakin.

Cant wait to get another pair!


----------



## WishList986

Just decided to treat myself to a pair of black slingbacks from Nordstrom  should arrive next week!


----------



## PinotNoirGirl

I am eyeing some of the black leather (without fur) Princetown loafers. I didn't like them at first, hated actually, but they have grown on me so much and now I am obsessed. I like either the plain black or the black with the flower embroidery. Any ideas/opinions? My only worry is that the embroidery will clash or "not go with" some outfits, and I'd like the shoes to be as versatile as possible.... Thoughts?


----------



## PinotNoirGirl

pbdb said:


> This is my 4th one. Love it.
> Second time I've ever been crazy for a brand for shoes but this time it's obvious- how can you not fall in love with the fit, comfy factor and the beauty of the prints??!!!


Omg I die for these!


----------



## liz_

PinotNoirGirl said:


> I am eyeing some of the black leather (without fur) Princetown loafers. I didn't like them at first, hated actually, but they have grown on me so much and now I am obsessed. I like either the plain black or the black with the flower embroidery. Any ideas/opinions? My only worry is that the embroidery will clash or "not go with" some outfits, and I'd like the shoes to be as versatile as possible.... Thoughts?



I personally started with the plain black can easily go with everything best for first pair.


----------



## pigleto972001

Agreed !! Good foundation pair. But be warned ... if you love they won't be your last


----------



## maely

PinotNoirGirl said:


> I am eyeing some of the black leather (without fur) Princetown loafers. I didn't like them at first, hated actually, but they have grown on me so much and now I am obsessed. I like either the plain black or the black with the flower embroidery. Any ideas/opinions? My only worry is that the embroidery will clash or "not go with" some outfits, and I'd like the shoes to be as versatile as possible.... Thoughts?


 
I was in the same boat and absolutely hated them at first and just last week bought my first pair.  I really love the pink floral but decided to get the black leather (without fur) loafers.  I think they would be the most versatile.


----------



## pbdb

Insanity.


----------



## maely

Ok so I bought my Princetowns home and tried them on around the house and am just wondering about the fit.  When I have them on I have about a thumbs width between my big toe and the top of the shoe, but the back of my foot sits where it should be and when i push my foot in as much as i can i have about 1/4 cm of space at the heel.  So my question is should the front fit like this with a gap?


----------



## doni

What about the sling back Princetowns? I have found some references around here but no firsthand experiences... I have tried the normal Princetown several times but they just don't feel confortable, too slippery for me (I have a very thin foot). Love the style so I think the sling backs may be the answer. Anyone has those?


----------



## jellybebe

PinotNoirGirl said:


> I am eyeing some of the black leather (without fur) Princetown loafers. I didn't like them at first, hated actually, but they have grown on me so much and now I am obsessed. I like either the plain black or the black with the flower embroidery. Any ideas/opinions? My only worry is that the embroidery will clash or "not go with" some outfits, and I'd like the shoes to be as versatile as possible.... Thoughts?


I was the same as you too and now I'm obsessed. I have the plain black pair and am dying for it to warm up again so I can wear them. With that being said, I'm going to go against the others and say that if you can find the black with the embroidered rose (I think that is the pair you are referring to) get them! They're so hard to find and soooo cute. I kind of wish I'd started with that pair, although you cannot go wrong with the plain black pair either.


----------



## jellybebe

doni said:


> What about the sling back Princetowns? I have found some references around here but no firsthand experiences... I have tried the normal Princetown several times but they just don't feel confortable, too slippery for me (I have a very thin foot). Love the style so I think the sling backs may be the answer. Anyone has those?
> 
> View attachment 3626727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626726


Get them! I'm eyeing them too even though I already have a plain black non-slingback pair.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> What about the sling back Princetowns? I have found some references around here but no firsthand experiences... I have tried the normal Princetown several times but they just don't feel confortable, too slippery for me (I have a very thin foot). Love the style so I think the sling backs may be the answer. Anyone has those?
> 
> View attachment 3626727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626726



Seems like a sensible option for you


----------



## Havanese 28

I just received my Princetown mules in Gold.  They are my first pair and the fit is perfect.  I went a half size up.  For reference I am a 37 in Marmont mid heels, but got a 37.5 in Princetown.  I love the look and they're extremely comfortable right out of the box, but the Gold color is very bright.


----------



## WishList986

doni said:


> What about the sling back Princetowns? I have found some references around here but no firsthand experiences... I have tried the normal Princetown several times but they just don't feel confortable, too slippery for me (I have a very thin foot). Love the style so I think the sling backs may be the answer. Anyone has those?
> 
> View attachment 3626727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626726


Just got mine a few days ago, they are so much softer and more comfortable than the regular mules. I have a normal width foot and they instantly felt like the comfiest shoes ever. The slingback makes them way easier to walk in as well. I ordered them and my mules a half size up!


----------



## ap.

doni said:


> What about the sling back Princetowns? I have found some references around here but no firsthand experiences... I have tried the normal Princetown several times but they just don't feel confortable, too slippery for me (I have a very thin foot). Love the style so I think the sling backs may be the answer. Anyone has those?
> 
> View attachment 3626727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626726



I have the slingbacks.  They use a the softer leather (like the Brixtons) so will be comfortable from the start.  You might also consider using inserts with the Princetowns.


----------



## doni

Thanks! So for what you both say it seems like the sling backs are to the Brixtons what the standard Princetowns are to the Jordans?!


----------



## PinotNoirGirl

jellybebe said:


> I was the same as you too and now I'm obsessed. I have the plain black pair and am dying for it to warm up again so I can wear them. With that being said, I'm going to go against the others and say that if you can find the black with the embroidered rose (I think that is the pair you are referring to) get them! They're so hard to find and soooo cute. I kind of wish I'd started with that pair, although you cannot go wrong with the plain black pair either.


Totally. Now I am torn - should I get them with or without fur?!!? Birthday is in April.......... I think they will be my pick!!!


----------



## duckyducky

Hi girls, 

I want to buy the slippers but it is true to size? because I plan to order online. Because people said it runs small?
Thank youuuuuu..

Visit me 
https://monicatanzil.wixsite.com/monicaptanzil


----------



## WishList986

duckyducky said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I want to buy the slippers but it is true to size? because I plan to order online. Because people said it runs small?
> Thank youuuuuu..
> 
> Visit me
> https://monicatanzil.wixsite.com/monicaptanzil


I've ordered both of my pairs a half size up and they fit perfectly!


----------



## flygurl

I'm bummed.  Just returned from London, where all the shoes are much cheaper (Brexit is pummeling the pound!).  In everything I liked 39.5 was too small (leaving marks on my toes when walking in the store for 5 minutes) and 40 was too big (like fit a finger behind my heel inside the shoe big).  Also oddly, the 40 in the princetown was big...much bigger then the 40 I tried on in the US.  I talked to another shopper who said in the UK she ordered and returned (to Gucci) the Jordaan loafer 3x, in the same size, before she got a pair that fit.  Lastly the colors of the brown and red Jordaan varied greatly...from very washed out (looked faded) to deep brown and cherry red.  The other shopper ventured to guess that the crazy demand has caused rushed production...thus inconsistent construction.  I think I agree     Oh, and I can verify in London the best prices are at LHR (shops in Terminals 2,3 &5 on the plane side of security) because they are already VAT (tax) free when leaving the country and you don't have to pay any fees to Global Blue (the tax refund for profit company).
I am happy to report I finally wore my white Ace floral sneakers (trainers, lol). I walked for hours and they were so comfy.  I was close to purchasing another pair, maybe the bees or hearts...because I know they fit!

oh ya, lastly, interestingly the Marmots are about $50 cheaper in suede than smooth leather...go figure...they are the same price in the US.


----------



## spykitty

flygurl said:


> I'm bummed.  Just returned from London, where all the shoes are much cheaper (Brexit is pummeling the pound!).  In everything I liked 39.5 was too small (leaving marks on my toes when walking in the store for 5 minutes) and 40 was too big (like fit a finger behind my heel inside the shoe big).  Also oddly, the 40 in the princetown was big...much bigger then the 40 I tried on in the US.  I talked to another shopper who said in the UK she ordered and returned (to Gucci) the Jordaan loafer 3x, in the same size, before she got a pair that fit.  Lastly the colors of the brown and red Jordaan varied greatly...from very washed out (looked faded) to deep brown and cherry red.  The other shopper ventured to guess that the crazy demand has caused rushed production...thus inconsistent construction.  I think I agree     Oh, and I can verify in London the best prices are at LHR (shops in Terminals 2,3 &5 on the plane side of security) because they are already VAT (tax) free when leaving the country and you don't have to pay any fees to Global Blue (the tax refund for profit company).
> I am happy to report I finally wore my white Ace floral sneakers (trainers, lol). I walked for hours and they were so comfy.  I was close to purchasing another pair, maybe the bees or hearts...because I know they fit!
> 
> oh ya, lastly, interestingly the Marmots are about $50 cheaper in suede than smooth leather...go figure...they are the same price in the US.


How much cheaper in LHR? I'm in the US and the black pair with rose embroidery is $750 usd.


----------



## Trayler

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3525683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally wearing these!



I really LOVE these. How versatile are they? By versatile I mean practical. I have no fear of wearing show stopping shoes but what do you wear them with? And how often can you wear them without getting them dirty? Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

Trayler said:


> I really LOVE these. How versatile are they? By versatile I mean practical. I have no fear of wearing show stopping shoes but what do you wear them with? And how often can you wear them without getting them dirty? Thanks!


Unfortunately my shoe choices are rarely practical!  They are leather, so I can wipe them clean but I have to be careful of the weather obviously. They work best, in my opinion, with jeans and cropped black pants, so that is pretty much how I have worn them.


----------



## Trayler

rdgldy said:


> Unfortunately my shoe choices are rarely practical!  They are leather, so I can wipe them clean but I have to be careful of the weather obviously. They work best, in my opinion, with jeans and cropped black pants, so that is pretty much how I have worn them.



Thanks! I think I'm going to get them. If I don't, I'll regret it. They have my size now. Thanks for "enabling" me [emoji173]


----------



## rdgldy

Trayler said:


> Thanks! I think I'm going to get them. If I don't, I'll regret it. They have my size now. Thanks for "enabling" me [emoji173]


any time!!!


----------



## stealmyattire

Has anyone tried to remove the elastic on the slingback Princetown style? I would obviously take to a professional to do so but want to know if there are any horror or win stories about it? Do you think it's possible


----------



## sayhitoromes

stealmyattire said:


> Has anyone tried to remove the elastic on the slingback Princetown style? I would obviously take to a professional to do so but want to know if there are any horror or win stories about it? Do you think it's possible



I'm not sure about removing it - but personally I would keep the straps. I have the regular Princetowns and feel like I have to grip my toes when I walk sometimes so they dont slip off (I have really narrow feet though). Why do you want to remove them?


----------



## flygurl

spykitty said:


> How much cheaper in LHR? I'm in the US and the black pair with rose embroidery is $750 usd.



If you're talking about the  princetown ...460 pounds so $573 before tax back, but they didn't have the ones with the flower at the airport you have to buy them at Selfridge's and get the tax back


----------



## PinotNoirGirl

Decided to go with the fur version!


----------



## PinotNoirGirl

jellybebe said:


> I was the same as you too and now I'm obsessed. I have the plain black pair and am dying for it to warm up again so I can wear them. With that being said, I'm going to go against the others and say that if you can find the black with the embroidered rose (I think that is the pair you are referring to) get them! They're so hard to find and soooo cute. I kind of wish I'd started with that pair, although you cannot go wrong with the plain black pair either.



Finally ordered my Princetown mules last evening!! They are the black with fur.  So excited.


----------



## little_j

Has anyone had their princetowns professionally stretched by a shoe cobbler? I seriously hate my wide feet! I already half sized up from my true shoe size and there is about an inch between where my toe is and the end of the shoe. So I have heel overhang atm which I kind of don't like, but going up another half size would look too long. I just need it to stretch in the width so my foot can move forward a little. I got them at a semi good price so I'm motivated to make them work haha!


----------



## liz_

little_j said:


> Has anyone had their princetowns professionally stretched by a shoe cobbler? I seriously hate my wide feet! I already half sized up from my true shoe size and there is about an inch between where my toe is and the end of the shoe. So I have heel overhang atm which I kind of don't like, but going up another half size would look too long. I just need it to stretch in the width so my foot can move forward a little. I got them at a semi good price so I'm motivated to make them work haha!



I've had shoes stretched in the past and it's always worked for me. I would take them in, I think it will help.


----------



## skyqueen

little_j said:


> Has anyone had their princetowns professionally stretched by a shoe cobbler? I seriously hate my wide feet! I already half sized up from my true shoe size and there is about an inch between where my toe is and the end of the shoe. So I have heel overhang atm which I kind of don't like, but going up another half size would look too long. I just need it to stretch in the width so my foot can move forward a little. I got them at a semi good price so I'm motivated to make them work haha!


I've had Jordaan loafers professionally stretched. I assume you did't buy them at Gucci but if so, they stretch for free. After a couple of wearings mine felt
very comfortable Can't hurt to try!


----------



## skyqueen

stealmyattire said:


> Has anyone tried to remove the elastic on the slingback Princetown style? I would obviously take to a professional to do so but want to know if there are any horror or win stories about it? Do you think it's possible


I love these and want to get a pair...what don't you like about the slingback?


----------



## little_j

liz_ said:


> I've had shoes stretched in the past and it's always worked for me. I would take them in, I think it will help.





skyqueen said:


> I've had Jordaan loafers professionally stretched. I assume you did't buy them at Gucci but if so, they stretch for free. After a couple of wearings mine felt
> very comfortable Can't hurt to try!



I will take them in! I didn't buy from Gucci, I purchased them from Matches. My brixton loafers were tight to begin with but because the leather is so soft on those they stretched out naturally. I've actually been wanting to get my hands on the slingbacks for ages! I am waiting to see if I can still get those otherwise if not I'll just keep these.


----------



## b.Jane

Hi did anyone trim the fur on their  PrinceTown? Would love to see some photos.


----------



## b.Jane

This is a photo i found online with the fur trimmed. It seems more practical to me. Any thoughts?


----------



## rdgldy

b.Jane said:


> Hi did anyone trim the fur on their  PrinceTown? Would love to see some photos.


I never even considered doing this.  I like them hairy, lol.


----------



## mee2

Hi ladies, I have a sizing question. I originally purchased the 37 but it was a tad too small as the heel of my foot stuck out about half an inch. I am now debating if I should get the 37.5 or 38. However, I am scared that 38 might look too long. Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance [emoji2]


----------



## b.Jane

rdgldy said:


> I never even considered doing this.  I like them hairy, lol.


haha! that's a funny way to put it. I do like the hairiness, but the practical side of me thinks trimming the hair will prevent it from getting too dirty...idk just a thought and was curious if anyone has done it


----------



## pigleto972001

I think a 37.5 would work ?

I also like them hairy. I could see trimming it but haven't bc I'm scared I'd overdo it. I still don't try to go to restrooms in public if I can help it lol !!!!


----------



## flygurl

pigleto972001 said:


> I think a 37.5 would work ?
> 
> I also like them hairy. I could see trimming it but haven't bc I'm scared I'd overdo it. I still don't try to go to restrooms in public if I can help it lol !!!!


funny,  but good move!  Remember the ballet flats that fold and fit in a pouch?  The fur princetowns should come with a pair.


----------



## m_ichele

mee2 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a sizing question. I originally purchased the 37 but it was a tad too small as the heel of my foot stuck out about half an inch. I am now debating if I should get the 37.5 or 38. However, I am scared that 38 might look too long. Any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance [emoji2]



I think the 37.5 should be ok. I ordered a 37 and they were about half an inch too long so I returned for 36.5 and they were just right.


----------



## b.Jane

pigleto972001 said:


> I think a 37.5 would work ?
> 
> I also like them hairy. I could see trimming it but haven't bc I'm scared I'd overdo it. I still don't try to go to restrooms in public if I can help it lol !!!!


haha! oh the for the love of beautiful shoes...


----------



## shopbo

b.Jane said:


> haha! that's a funny way to put it. I do like the hairiness, but the practical side of me thinks trimming the hair will prevent it from getting too dirty...idk just a thought and was curious if anyone has done it


You could probably wear them in their full furry glory then just trim once they're dirty? Best of both worlds


----------



## pigleto972001

I think some of the newer pairs have way longer fur than mine. Which I'm ok w having it shorter


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Did anybody feel their feet looked very long when they first tried them on? I tried a pair on for the first time yesterday and am not sure I love how they elongate my feet. I'm only 5'0" so it looks kind of unbalanced to me like long foot and short body lol. If anybody else felt they looked strange and got over it after wearing them a couple times, I would love to know! I'm so undecided if I should get them. Thanks


----------



## AtlDesigner

littlegirlnyc said:


> Did anybody feel their feet looked very long when they first tried them on? I tried a pair on for the first time yesterday and am not sure I love how they elongate my feet. I'm only 5'0" so it looks kind of unbalanced to me like long foot and short body lol. If anybody else felt they looked strange and got over it after wearing them a couple times, I would love to know! I'm so undecided if I should get them. Thanks



I thought they looked crazy on me at first and didn't know if they fit correctly, thus the reason I started this thread last year. Now I never think about it.


----------



## pigleto972001

littlegirlnyc said:


> Did anybody feel their feet looked very long when they first tried them on? I tried a pair on for the first time yesterday and am not sure I love how they elongate my feet. I'm only 5'0" so it looks kind of unbalanced to me like long foot and short body lol. If anybody else felt they looked strange and got over it after wearing them a couple times, I would love to know! I'm so undecided if I should get them. Thanks



I think they are fine! I have big feet anyway but I'm 5 foot 8. 

Can you send us a pic and we can see


----------



## baglici0us




----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone tried the Lawrence slipper? I'm developing a bit of an obsession, I admit. Not sure if they are as versatile as the Princetowns, but they look pretty amazing!


----------



## baglici0us

^ that looks gorgeous by the way, post photos if you end up getting it!

Here are my new velvet Princetowns - all the way from Selfridges.


----------



## AJMICK

Ugh these are so addictive! I've wanted the black with rose for months and finally pulled the trigger a few weeks ago. I can't believe how comfy they are and the floral design just makes them special to me - it's just so pretty. But... I can't always wear the floral, sometimes I need plain black. So I just ordered the plain black ones, too, because that's totally practical, right?! For me they fit TTS in a 40/9 but I also have a fairly narrow foot.

I'm going to try to wait a bit but the mid-heel is probably next.


----------



## Scarlett210

Question for those who have the fur Princetown.

I bought a pair last year when they still used the kangaroo fur and the fur shed badly. I didn't wear them that much but a considerable amount of the fur shed and unfortunately my loafers look somewhat bald now.

I know the fur loafers are lamb/shearling now. Does this version have the same shedding problem? I'd love to get another pair but I want them to stay furry, even with moderate use! I don't want to shell out another $1000 for the fur to go bald again.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## lvly808

Can someone who wears 38.5 in CL's or Valentino's that own the Princetown's, please let me know what size I should get?  Thanks.


----------



## baglici0us

lvly808 said:


> Can someone who wears 38.5 in CL's or Valentino's that own the Princetown's, please let me know what size I should get?  Thanks.



I'm a 39.5 in CL's and Valentinos and a 39 normally. I got the Princetowns in 39.5.


----------



## lvly808

baglici0us said:


> I'm a 39.5 in CL's and Valentinos and a 39 normally. I got the Princetowns in 39.5.


Thank you


----------



## LibJames

Just thought I'd share a mod shot - I love how I can be wearing the most boring outfit (see: black leggings, white tee and oversized schleppy sweater) and STILL look out together (at least I'm telling myself that). Yay, Gucci! 

*Argh! What are all my pics uploading sideways today?!


----------



## PHOK

Scarlett210 said:


> Question for those who have the fur Princetown.
> 
> I bought a pair last year when they still used the kangaroo fur and the fur shed badly. I didn't wear them that much but a considerable amount of the fur shed and unfortunately my loafers look somewhat bald now.
> 
> I know the fur loafers are lamb/shearling now. Does this version have the same shedding problem? I'd love to get another pair but I want them to stay furry, even with moderate use! I don't want to shell out another $1000 for the fur to go bald again.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice


funny.. i have the opp question! i have two pairs of the lambskin and i'm wondering just HOW bad the kangaroo ones shed... i'm still eyeing the snake wih fur [emoji24] do you happen to have a before and after picture? (or at least a current picture of the loafers?) as far as the lambskin fur goes, i haven't worn mine all that often... probably only about 10 times each but they still look brand new if that counts! [emoji28]


----------



## Monceau

LibJames said:


> Just thought I'd share a mod shot - I love how I can be wearing the most boring outfit (see: black leggings, white tee and oversized schleppy sweater) and STILL look out together (at least I'm telling myself that). Yay, Gucci!
> 
> *Argh! What are all my pics uploading sideways today?!
> 
> View attachment 3665521



Tres chic, you look gorgeous- even sideways!


----------



## Raffaluv

+1 you look sooo chic & comfy!


----------



## sparksflyy

AJMICK said:


> Ugh these are so addictive! I've wanted the black with rose for months and finally pulled the trigger a few weeks ago. I can't believe how comfy they are and the floral design just makes them special to me - it's just so pretty. But... I can't always wear the floral, sometimes I need plain black. So I just ordered the plain black ones, too, because that's totally practical, right?! For me they fit TTS in a 40/9 but I also have a fairly narrow foot.
> 
> I'm going to try to wait a bit but the mid-heel is probably next.



these are the two i'm torn between, but i couldn't get both.  what do you think would be better if you could only have one?


----------



## LibJames

Monceau said:


> Tres chic, you look gorgeous- even sideways!





Raffaluv said:


> +1 you look sooo chic & comfy!



You both have made my day! Thank you so much!!


----------



## pbdb

sparksflyy said:


> these are the two i'm torn between, but i couldn't get both.  what do you think would be better if you could only have one?



If you could only have one, I suggest you go for one that makes it special like really signature Gucci look. The black one definitely is the most versatile but a lot of shoe manufacturers are copying the horsebit /plain leather becuase of the high demand for the Gucci loafers. That's my honest opinion.


----------



## WishList986

sparksflyy said:


> these are the two i'm torn between, but i couldn't get both.  what do you think would be better if you could only have one?


I've got the embroidered rose pair, they are so gorgeous and truly dress up any outfit. I often just wear them with jeans and a t-shirt and they just escalate the outfit so much. They are just as versatile to me as my plain black sling-backs


----------



## liz_

I'm in love with these new released Princetown!


----------



## pbdb

Am getting the Red Jordan loafers  and Princetown Rose appliqué, 35.5 and 35 respectively.
I am a 35 in Brixton but I read that Jordan is narrower so got it in a half size bigger.
Hope I made a good decision.
I like the lace ones and had the option to choose that but got the Rose appliqué instead. If they come out with Lace loafers then I will be all over that!!!!


----------



## keywi100

pbdb said:


> Am getting the Red Jordan loafers  and Princetown Rose appliqué, 35.5 and 35 respectively.
> I am a 35 in Brixton but I read that Jordan is narrower so got it in a half size bigger.
> Hope I made a good decision.
> I like the lace ones and had the option to choose that but got the Rose appliqué instead. If they come out with Lace loafers then I will be all over that!!!!



I've tried on both the Brixton and Jordaan. I'm a 6.5 US and the 36.5 in jordaan was too big. I could fit a whole finger in the back of the shoe. I purchased brixton in a 36 and it's fits fine. My foot is on the narrow side, if that helps


----------



## pbdb

keywi100 said:


> I've tried on both the Brixton and Jordaan. I'm a 6.5 US and the 36.5 in jordaan was too big. I could fit a whole finger in the back of the shoe. I purchased brixton in a 36 and it's fits fine. My foot is on the narrow side, if that helps


Oh wow. Now I am confused.
Becuase the 35 is just right on me for Brixton and  the leather on Brixton is softer than Jordan right? My feet is not narrow. Getting in the Brixton, I need to wiggle my foot and good for the soft leather then I can slip my foot in but knowing the leather on Jordan will be more stiff then I thought it would be better to get a half size bigger so easier to get my foot in. The 35 Brix is an exact fit even on top of my foot so I figured a half size bigger for Jordan will make sure I don't rub my toes at the front of shoe. 

I am a true US5.5 but for open shoes like sandals or mules a US5.


----------



## keywi100

pbdb said:


> Oh wow. Now I am confused.
> Becuase the 35 is just right on me for Brixton and  the leather on Brixton is softer than Jordan right? My feet is not narrow. Getting in the Brixton, I need to wiggle my foot and good for the soft leather then I can slip my foot in but knowing the leather on Jordan will be more stiff then I thought it would be better to get a half size bigger so easier to get my foot in. The 35 Brix is an exact fit even on top of my foot so I figured a half size bigger for Jordan will make sure I don't rub my toes at the front of shoe.
> 
> I am a true US5.5 but for open shoes like sandals or mules a US5.



The Brixton leather is definitely softer but the Jordaan even with the more structured leather still had a lot of space for me in the 36.5. Here are a few reviews on saks that speak to the jordaan sizing. http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCod...Gucci&Ntt=jordaan&N=0&bmUID=lJ_kvvD#tab-group


----------



## pbdb

keywi100 said:


> The Brixton leather is definitely softer but the Jordaan even with the more structured leather still had a lot of space for me in the 36.5. Here are a few reviews on saks that speak to the jordaan sizing. http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCod...Gucci&Ntt=jordaan&N=0&bmUID=lJ_kvvD#tab-group



3 said go down a size and one says too small and too narrow so maybe I'll just stick to a half size big then I'll just put a leather insert on the insole? Or should I just stick to 35?


----------



## sparksflyy

pbdb said:


> If you could only have one, I suggest you go for one that makes it special like really signature Gucci look. The black one definitely is the most versatile but a lot of shoe manufacturers are copying the horsebit /plain leather becuase of the high demand for the Gucci loafers. That's my honest opinion.





WishList986 said:


> I've got the embroidered rose pair, they are so gorgeous and truly dress up any outfit. I often just wear them with jeans and a t-shirt and they just escalate the outfit so much. They are just as versatile to me as my plain black sling-backs



thanks, y'all!  appreciate your help!  that's what I was beginning to lean towards...the roses are just so special and if you're going to go Gucci, you should go all out  ...I think i'm going to go for those.


----------



## liz_

How does the canvas Princetowns hold up? I'm loving the blooms for summer.


----------



## pbdb

liz_ said:


> How does the canvas Princetowns hold up? I'm loving the blooms for summer.


Pretty well. 
They are quite sturdy and doesn't show any crease.


----------



## pbdb

So I just received my Red Jordaans and I ordered a half size bigger than my Brixton and I m glad I did. The leather is more stiff and quite narrow in the front so it was a challenge to slip my foot inside. But when inside it fits like a glove with ample toe space and about a half cm space at the back but My feet won't slide out becuase the narrow Front is holding it in place.
I noticed that when my feet become tired then my feet swells up about so the Brixton is quite snug so thank the heavens that the leather on the Brixton is very soft so not rubbing against any part of my foot.
Now I feel relieved I got my Jordaans with stiff leather a half size bigger so that when my
Feet swells then the leather won't rub against or feel claustrophobic  for my feet.
I wear 35 in Princetown and Brixton and 35.5 in Jordaan. I think I can wear Jordaan in 35 but really would be difficult for me to get my foot in and my
feet are neither narrow or wide.


----------



## pbdb

Here they are


----------



## keywi100

pbdb said:


> Here they are



They're beautiful!! I'm glad that the sizing worked out. I shared with you that the jordaans in my regular size were too big but my feet are definitely on the narrow side.


----------



## skyqueen

pbdb said:


> Here they are


Of course I'm biased...but I love them!


----------



## michycdrrgh

Hi there! I am new around here, but I just wanted to give some advice to anyone looking to purchase the Princetown mules, Brixton loafers, or Jordaan loafers! 
It has been a headache trying to figure out my sizing (reading through countless reviews, watching YouTube reviews, checking through this forum, etc) and I hope I can help anyone with my personal experience just so you don't have to go through what I did. I went through a lot of exchanging, returning, waiting for stock, being patient etc etc before I found the perfect sizes bc I am quite picky! 
So I usually always take a 7.5 US and usually a 38 in European sizes. To reference popular shoes I am a 38N in Birkenstock Arizonas, a 7.5 in classic Converse, 38 in Stan Smith's, and a 38 in the Acne Studios Jensen boots. I would say I have a narrow-ish to regular width foot. 
However, in both the Brixton and Jordaan styles, much to my surprise I found size 37 was the size that fit best. I tried on the 38 and they were massive. Then the 37.5, which fit well, but I feared with the leather stretching they would become too loose, I think. Lastly, I tried size 37 and they fit like a glove! They did not feel tight at all and I experienced no blisters or rubbing even in the beginning with the first couple of wears. I know a lot of you have said the Jordaans run narrower, but in my opinion I do not feel much of a difference between the Brixton. The leather is softer on the Brixton, but I feel the fit is quite similar if not identical for me. All in all, I would say get these half a size smaller than your US size.
Something else I wanted to mention. The Brixton's are VERY delicate, so delicate that the leatner inside the sole of my  shoe started to peel off on the edges.... like the adhesive was wearing off after only having the shoes for a month. I am pretty sure the pair I had were defective, as I complained and returned them right away. I was SO sad that this happened. Fortunately, I don't think I've encountered anyone else saying they had this same issue, so it could've just been me. 
After this happened, I decided to go for the Jordaan's as they seem sturdier and will hold up better. So if anyone is debating between the two loafer styles, I say go for the Jordaan even though they're more expensive I think it is worth it, unless you absolutely need a softer leather bc your feet are sensitive. 
In the Princetown mules (w/o fur), again much to my surprise I take a size 38. I had originally purchased a 37 thinking they would fit like the loafers, but no. My foot hung off quite a bit! I then ordered a 37.5... still too small. I've read that a lot of people complain about how narrow this shoe is and how it's hard to get their foot all the way in. For me the width was fine, but even with pushing my toes all the way to the front in the 37.5 my heel still wasn't flush with the shoe. Thus, I went for the 38. Perfect fit no complaints! These were true to my European size. 

I really hope this helps someone out there and saves someone the headache of trying to figure out your size!


----------



## eggpudding

Just wanted to chime in re sizing - so glad I went to the boutique to try them on! I'm a true IT 37 and for the Princetowns with no fur, 37 fit perfectly (ie no overhang but no additional space behind my heel).  Very comfy width wise and not much slippage.  I ended up buying the Princetowns with fur and took a 37.5 which is what the SAs recommend (the fur makes it thicker therefore you need more space??) - perfect fit as above!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

pbdb said:


> So I just received my Red Jordaans and I ordered a half size bigger than my Brixton and I m glad I did. The leather is more stiff and quite narrow in the front so it was a challenge to slip my foot inside. But when inside it fits like a glove with ample toe space and about a half cm space at the back but My feet won't slide out becuase the narrow Front is holding it in place.
> I noticed that when my feet become tired then my feet swells up about so the Brixton is quite snug so thank the heavens that the leather on the Brixton is very soft so not rubbing against any part of my foot.
> Now I feel relieved I got my Jordaans with stiff leather a half size bigger so that when my
> Feet swells then the leather won't rub against or feel claustrophobic  for my feet.
> I wear 35 in Princetown and Brixton and 35.5 in Jordaan. I think I can wear Jordaan in 35 but really would be difficult for me to get my foot in and my
> feet are neither narrow or wide.


This is a great reference to know thankyou for sharing!


----------



## liz_

My new Gucci Princetown


----------



## sroze

Fabulous gold Princetown mules arrived in 3 days from MATCHESFASHION.COM! Used the Amex discount too. 
I love them. 
After doing my fit research I went with a 36.6. I'm usually a 5.5 or occasionally a 6.


----------



## DollyGirl

For those of you who have the pricetown with fur? Do you wear it during summer? As I feel they would be really hot and sweaty to wear in summer?


----------



## pigleto972001

I have worn it some in summer but mostly at night. Looking at the heels today I see the fur has rubbed off in a small area on both feet ! Oh boy.


----------



## Havanese 28

sroze said:


> Fabulous gold Princetown mules arrived in 3 days from MATCHESFASHION.COM! Used the Amex discount too.
> I love them.
> After doing my fit research I went with a 36.6. I'm usually a 5.5 or occasionally a 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688774


Gorgeous!  These look beautiful on you!  I bought these in gold also about a. On the ago and I love them....so comfortable and they have looked amazing with casual and dressier outfits.  Enjoy!


----------



## liz_

A model pic.,  I'm so in love with the blooms [emoji254]


----------



## snibor

liz_ said:


> A model pic.,  I'm so in love with the blooms [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691612



Love!


----------



## liz_

snibor said:


> Love!



Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

Perfect


----------



## PurseOnFleek

These only took one week to arrive from date of payment even though the website shown a longer wait time


----------



## pigleto972001

Not quite Princetons but I got the slides in black w square toe and GG. They are super comfortable bc of the toe. A bit controversial. Some people don't like square toes !


----------



## Straight-Laced

pigleto972001 said:


> Not quite Princetons but I got the slides in black w square toe and GG. They are super comfortable bc of the toe. A bit controversial. Some people don't like square toes !



Like this (except in black)?  I love the Peyton styles - these slides, the boots, the pumps.  All with square toes


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes!! In black  actually these get more notice than the Princetowns w the fur. At least for me


----------



## luxebae4ever

lolalein said:


> How come that I wear
> Mid heel pumps 38.5
> Ace sneakers 38.5
> Jordaan 39
> But for the mules; even size 39.5 is small that needs to be exchanged to 40?!?!?
> 
> Anyone has similar issues with this confusing sizing in Gucci shoes?
> 
> Btw which one should I get? I can never decide [emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 3510706


I'm also 40 in the mules and 38.5 in the Ace sneakers. The 39.5 was too tight at the sides and heel was hanging off a bit. 40 is roomier with a little space in the back but it looks better bigger than smaller. For reference I'm a 40 in Chanel espadrilles and ballet flats.


----------



## Natasha210

I absolutely adore the princetowns! It was not love at first sight but they grew on me and they are so comfortable! I want more! [emoji7][emoji7]
I got size 38 which is my European size!


----------



## liz_

Natasha210 said:


> I absolutely adore the princetowns! It was not love at first sight but they grew on me and they are so comfortable! I want more! [emoji7][emoji7]
> I got size 38 which is my European size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704336



I agree I didn't like them in the beginning but they do grow on you., I have 2 pairs and want more also [emoji23] can't wait to see your next pair [emoji6]


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Trying to decide between the plain black princetown, plain with pink rose stitching, and the slingback - any input is much appreciated ! I'm most curious about comfort / wearability  between the two styles - I have 2 babies so you know how that goes [emoji4]


----------



## 8Lovelux8

threewhitefeathers said:


> Trying to decide between the plain black princetown, plain with pink rose stitching, and the slingback - any input is much appreciated ! I'm most curious about comfort / wearability  between the two styles - I have 2 babies so you know how that goes [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

PurseOnFleek said:


> These only took one week to arrive from date of payment even though the website shown a longer wait time
> View attachment 3700467
> View attachment 3700468



I absolutely love these, they are super-cool, edgy and elegant, congratulations


----------



## 8Lovelux8

I have the black with the rose and love them...so comfortable and look beautiful. I wanted a plain black pair and coveted the black sling back as something a bit different and finally ordered them a month ago. They are super comfortable as well and the strap feels perfect, not too tight, and yes, a bit more secure than the strapless. To my surprise, I ended up sending them back. After comparing them to my rose princetowns,I felt for me the strapless was more flattering and better for this time of year. I think I would like them better going into fall. 

I do understand your lifestyle situation but feel both styles are instantly comfortable and stay on well. You can't go wrong and will really enjoy any pair!

PS I ordered the black with the fur to change things up ( I also have the blue blooms, LOVE them, and the new flora, both so cute and summery) and can't wait to get them next month...never thought I would order them ( thought the fur might be a bit much for me) but I am now such a Gucci princetown fan!


----------



## 8Lovelux8

See my post below to you!


----------



## threewhitefeathers

8Lovelux8 said:


> I have the black with the rose and love them...so comfortable and look beautiful. I wanted a plain black pair and coveted the black sling back as something a bit different and finally ordered them a month ago. They are super comfortable as well and the strap feels perfect, not too tight, and yes, a bit more secure than the strapless. To my surprise, I ended up sending them back. After comparing them to my rose princetowns,I felt for me the strapless was more flattering and better for this time of year. I think I would like them better going into fall.
> 
> I do understand your lifestyle situation but feel both styles are instantly comfortable and stay on well. You can't go wrong and will really enjoy any pair!
> 
> PS I ordered the black with the fur to change things up ( I also have the blue blooms, LOVE them, and the new flora, both so cute and summery) and can't wait to get them next month...never thought I would order them ( thought the fur might be a bit much for me) but I am now such a Gucci princetown fan!



Thanks for your input ! I think I'm leaning towards the pink rose pair


----------



## PurseOnFleek

papertiger said:


> I absolutely love these, they are super-cool, edgy and elegant, congratulations


Thankyou! They are great. Leather princetown with a lace overlay


----------



## threewhitefeathers

PurseOnFleek said:


> These only took one week to arrive from date of payment even though the website shown a longer wait time
> View attachment 3700467
> View attachment 3700468




Those are gorgeous. May I ask how long you've had them and how they're wearing in ? I would assume they're showing less creasing on the top of the shoe, with the lace ?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

threewhitefeathers said:


> Those are gorgeous. May I ask how long you've had them and how they're wearing in ? I would assume they're showing less creasing on the top of the shoe, with the lace ?


Havent owned them very long . So have only worn them a few times so far. The creasing isnt visible because of the lace but i know its happened because the first day after wearing them i broke them in and can feel that more comfortable crease. I found these a bit stiff on first wear and kind of hurt but they were fine on next 2 wears after. So far I highly recommend!


----------



## threewhitefeathers

PurseOnFleek said:


> Havent owned them very long . So have only worn them a few times so far. The creasing isnt visible because of the lace but i know its happened because the first day after wearing them i broke them in and can feel that more comfortable crease. I found these a bit stiff on first wear and kind of hurt but they were fine on next 2 wears after. So far I highly recommend!



Great. Thank you !! [emoji4]


----------



## KBT39

PurseOnFleek said:


> These only took one week to arrive from date of payment even though the website shown a longer wait time
> View attachment 3700467
> View attachment 3700468



These are absolutely STUNNING! Gahhh now I need another pair!


----------



## lauren10

Hi everyone!

Did you go up a half size for your princetowns or did you find them to be tts? I just purchased a size 37.5 when I am usually a 37 and my heel fits perfectly but I'm nervous that there is too much room in the front- I don't want them to slip off when walking, especially in NYC [emoji5] I've been reading this thread and it seems this is a common dilemma. I want to try on the size 37 but I ordered these from My Theresa and already paid for shipping. Would love any feedback on how they fit after some wear - does the larger size still work or do they break in too much and get even larger? Thank you!!


----------



## threewhitefeathers

lauren10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Did you go up a half size for your princetowns or did you find them to be tts? I just purchased a size 37.5 when I am usually a 37 and my heel fits perfectly but I'm nervous that there is too much room in the front- I don't want them to slip off when walking, especially in NYC [emoji5] I've been reading this thread and it seems this is a common dilemma. I want to try on the size 37 but I ordered these from My Theresa and already paid for shipping. Would love any feedback on how they fit after some wear - does the larger size still work or do they break in too much and get even larger? Thank you!!



Please let me know what size you end up taking ! I have the exact same problem and I'm the same size too


----------



## PurseOnFleek

lauren10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Did you go up a half size for your princetowns or did you find them to be tts? I just purchased a size 37.5 when I am usually a 37 and my heel fits perfectly but I'm nervous that there is too much room in the front- I don't want them to slip off when walking, especially in NYC [emoji5] I've been reading this thread and it seems this is a common dilemma. I want to try on the size 37 but I ordered these from My Theresa and already paid for shipping. Would love any feedback on how they fit after some wear - does the larger size still work or do they break in too much and get even larger? Thank you!!


Its virtually impossible to get your feet all the way to the front the vamp is narrow and i feel that the leather is very stiff at the top end of the shoe. I went half size up than my usual in all other brands and my heel sits flush on the end. I wouldn't downsize and have my heel sitting off the edge. I have owned my princetowns for about 4m now


----------



## 8Lovelux8

lauren10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Did you go up a half size for your princetowns or did you find them to be tts? I just purchased a size 37.5 when I am usually a 37 and my heel fits perfectly but I'm nervous that there is too much room in the front- I don't want them to slip off when walking, especially in NYC [emoji5] I've been reading this thread and it seems this is a common dilemma. I want to try on the size 37 but I ordered these from My Theresa and already paid for shipping. Would love any feedback on how they fit after some wear - does the larger size still work or do they break in too much and get even larger? Thank you!!


----------



## 8Lovelux8

lauren10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Did you go up a half size for your princetowns or did you find them to be tts? I just purchased a size 37.5 when I am usually a 37 and my heel fits perfectly but I'm nervous that there is too much room in the front- I don't want them to slip off when walking, especially in NYC [emoji5] I've been reading this thread and it seems this is a common dilemma. I want to try on the size 37 but I ordered these from My Theresa and already paid for shipping. Would love any feedback on how they fit after some wear - does the larger size still work or do they break in too much and get even larger? Thank you!!



Keep the 37.5. Most all need to go up 1/2 size. I have several pairs and have worn them often and they do not slip off.


----------



## WishList986

I went a half size up for my mules & slingbacks, they fit perfectly!


----------



## lauren10

Thank you all so much for the feedback! I think I will keep the 37.5! I have another pair of mules (Joie) and my heel hangs off the edge and it drives me nuts. Definitely don't want to risk it with these! Can't wait to start wearing them [emoji4]


----------



## ipekkeles

i'm a euro size 38 i wear:
fur mules - 38.5 (could have gone up to a 39, still very comfortable, walked whole of Paris with them)
marmont low heels - 37.5 (very very comfortable, walked around in Barcelona with them for hours)
jordaan loafer - 38 (perfect fit)
as a reference: 
chanel flats - 38.5
aquazzura chrissy flats - 38 
valentino rock stud cage flats - 38 
manolo blahnik hangisi flats - 38.5
any brand sneakers (converse, adidas, golden goose, saint laurent, miu miu etc.) - 38


----------



## ipekkeles

i adore my black fur princetown mules. they are very comfortable and i wore them all over Europe while traveling.

i'm planning on buying a second pair and i'm debating between:
- silver glitter pair
- pink jacquard donald duck pair

which do you think i should go for?


----------



## WishList986

ipekkeles said:


> i adore my black fur princetown mules. they are very comfortable and i wore them all over Europe while traveling.
> 
> i'm planning on buying a second pair and i'm debating between:
> - silver glitter pair
> - pink jacquard donald duck pair
> 
> which do you think i should go for?
> 
> View attachment 3716387
> View attachment 3716388
> View attachment 3716389
> View attachment 3716390


They're both stunning! I think I prefer the pink jacquard pair. 
May I ask how the fur is holding up on your black pair?


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the silver a bit better but the Donald Duck ones are so cool !

My fur on my heel has rubbed off some but for the most part it's still there. Anyone had similar issue?


----------



## ipekkeles

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the silver a bit better but the Donald Duck ones are so cool !
> 
> My fur on my heel has rubbed off some but for the most part it's still there. Anyone had similar issue?





WishList986 said:


> They're both stunning! I think I prefer the pink jacquard pair.
> May I ask how the fur is holding up on your black pair?



i bought the pink donald duck ones from farfetch! i'm so excited! i called the store but they told me they don't have the glitters or the ducks.

the fur is still intact. they do shed sometimes which i can only realize when i'm wearing black leggings. considering i wore them even in rain, i say they hold up pretty well.


----------



## ipekkeles

i have another question. i found another pair that i want in Chicago flagship. i want to buy them but how do i pay for them? i don't live in US so do i wire money? do a bank transfer?


----------



## KristinaMarie

Hi All! I am normally a US size 10 and I usually wear a size 41 in luxury shoes when I tried the size 41 princetowns on in store they were so narrow I couldn't get my feet in and I'd have to order a 42 online but I'm nervous they might be too narrow too! Anyone with similar size feet to mine or that have wide feet can you tell me if you purchased shoes and how they fit if you needed to go up a whole size? Sorry if this is a confusing question!


----------



## sheanabelle

New collection


----------



## LibJames

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3720003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New collection


The GINGHAM!!!!


----------



## WishList986

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3720003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New collection


Oooh I bought the embroidered rose pair, but I regret not getting them with fur!


----------



## sheanabelle

LibJames said:


> The GINGHAM!!!!


 I knoooooooow


----------



## lolaluvsu

I want the leopard ones!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3720003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New collection



Yum - CANDY store!!!


----------



## ipekkeles

the ginghammmm!!!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## ncase

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3720003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New collection



Heavy!!
Nice collection


----------



## Straight-Laced

Promised myself not to buy anymore Princetowns . . .  I have a nice little collection already and I get plenty of wear out of them.
Tempted by the leopard ones though  
Has anyone seen them in real life?


----------



## AtlDesigner

Straight-Laced said:


> Promised myself not to buy anymore Princetowns . . .  I have a nice little collection already and I get plenty of wear out of them.
> Tempted by the leopard ones though
> Has anyone seen them in real life?



The leopard in that photo looks different to me than the leopard on Gucci.com?  Almost like hairhide v brocade?


----------



## ipekkeles

AtlDesigner said:


> The leopard in that photo looks different to me than the leopard on Gucci.com?  Almost like hairhide v brocade?



the pony hair leopard one is in international and euro site i think. i can see it when i check the site from my country, it is €750. i cannot see the brocade one from the us site though.


----------



## skandia

Hi girls, I need your help...going to purchase Gucci princetown loafers (slip-ons) in black leather online. I wear us 8.5 could you advise what is it in Gucci loafers please
TY!!!!


----------



## ive_flipped

Hi [emoji112] everyone I came across a picture of a girl wearing the black with fur princetown and thought how cute they looked but it was so hard to get a good look. Would any of you be willing to post some mod shots of them? And how are they holding up? 

Thanks [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## WishList986

skandia said:


> Hi girls, I need your help...going to purchase Gucci princetown loafers (slip-ons) in black leather online. I wear us 8.5 could you advise what is it in Gucci loafers please
> TY!!!!


I'd recommend just going up a half size! I am a solid 9 in every shoe I wear, but I bought both of my pairs in a 39.5


----------



## skandia

WishList986 said:


> I'd recommend just going up a half size! I am a solid 9 in every shoe I wear, but I bought both of my pairs in a 39.5



Thank you so much


----------



## threewhitefeathers

skandia said:


> Thank you so much



Hi Skandia -

Did you size up for the fur version or regular ? 

Thanks


----------



## ipekkeles

ive_flipped said:


> Hi [emoji112] everyone I came across a picture of a girl wearing the black with fur princetown and thought how cute they looked but it was so hard to get a good look. Would any of you be willing to post some mod shots of them? And how are they holding up?
> 
> Thanks [emoji4][emoji4]



here you go [emoji5]


----------



## ive_flipped

^they are so cute. I love them [emoji7] 
My bf says they are so silly. I just won't wear them when he's around lol


----------



## PursePassionLV

These are all so adorable. I wish I could still wear mules. [emoji17]after my foot surgery they hurt too much.


----------



## ipekkeles

ive_flipped said:


> ^they are so cute. I love them [emoji7]
> My bf says they are so silly. I just won't wear them when he's around lol



everyone at work makes fun of me when i wear these, i get weird stares when i'm outside and even my dad thought i lost my marbles when he first saw them. [emoji23] i really don't care. they are comfortable and i adore them.



PursePassionLV said:


> These are all so adorable. I wish I could still wear mules. [emoji17]after my foot surgery they hurt too much.



are they too flat for your feet? i broke my right ankle in 3 places a little over 2 years ago and had to have surgery. i have lost of pins and a plate holding it together [emoji4] i cannot wear heels that are over 3 inches. my foot doesn't bend that much. these are a little too flat but still comfortable enough to walk all day in.


----------



## pigleto972001

No one has said anything to me when I wear them. Hmmmm ... they are super comfortable !


----------



## skandia

threewhitefeathers said:


> Hi Skandia -
> 
> Did you size up for the fur version or regular ?
> 
> Thanks


Regular. Haven't received them yet. Hopefully they will fit


----------



## Tingeling

Hi everyone..
I'm on the fence about the princetowns...I love the look of them on others, but my problem is that I'm only 5´6, and I am a size IT 41. I have narrow feet so I think I need to go with 40,5 or maybe TTS 41 in Princetowns.
After reading about the long vamp.....Hmmm, I see some using IT37 think the vamp is long....oh my imagine that vamp in a 41....
Do you guys think I should go for the Jordaans instead? Maybe they will not look quite as long as a mule?
For style reference I have the Stella Mc.patent buckle loafers in a IT 40,5 and they look like clown feet on me. My hubby said, oh cool shoes... but ...are they unisex? OMG.

TIA


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ive_flipped said:


> ^they are so cute. I love them [emoji7]
> My bf says they are so silly. I just won't wear them when he's around lol


My husband says the same. He also says that about Givenchy fur slides, Dior fusion sneakers and pretty much everything that is slightly different from black school shoes. His problem. I only buy shoes that I find special. These are


----------



## Tingeling

ipekkeles said:


> i adore my black fur princetown mules. they are very comfortable and i wore them all over Europe while traveling.
> 
> i'm planning on buying a second pair and i'm debating between:
> - silver glitter pair
> - pink jacquard donald duck pair
> 
> which do you think i should go for?
> 
> View attachment 3716387
> View attachment 3716388
> View attachment 3716389
> View attachment 3716390


I would have gone for the silver!! They are soo glam


----------



## ipekkeles

threewhitefeathers said:


> Hi Skandia -
> 
> Did you size up for the fur version or regular ?
> 
> Thanks


i sized up half a size for the fur version as well as the regular version. i could have gone up a size in bought tbh. the fur ones because of the fur doesn't show if the mule is small or not but with regular ones if you don't size up you can see your heel hanging off the mule. i wish i bought my regular ones in 39 instead of 38.5.


----------



## ipekkeles

here are my donald duck brocade pair [emoji178]

the top part is really long so i probably should have gone up anotjer half size. i bought these in 38.5, same size as my black fur lined ones.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

I have 2 pairs and love them I got the Donald Duck Brocade 1/2 size bigger


----------



## Tingeling

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3732729
> View attachment 3732731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 pairs and love them I got the Donald Duck Brocade 1/2 size bigger


 So pretty. Do you own any Jordaans? If you do, how are the sizing compared to the Princetowns in leather? Are they bigger in size? I use a 40 in Marmont mid heel suede pumps(sized a whole size down from my TTS (41) The Gucci sizing is a bit confusing...
Thank's


----------



## ipekkeles

Tingeling said:


> So pretty. Do you own any Jordaans? If you do, how are the sizing compared to the Princetowns in leather? Are they bigger in size? I use a 40 in Marmont mid heel suede pumps(sized a whole size down from my TTS (41) The Gucci sizing is a bit confusing...
> Thank's



i have jordaan's and marmont mid heel pumps.

jordaan loafer - 38
marmont mid heel - 37.5
princetown brocade - 38.5 (should have bought 39)
princetown leather fur lined - 38.5
tried princetown leather and 38.5 was a good fit.


----------



## Tingeling

Thank you so much for the sizing info, this helps a lot!![/QUOTE]




ipekkeles said:


> i have jordaan's and marmont mid heel pumps.
> 
> jordaan loafer - 38
> marmont mid heel - 37.5
> princetown brocade - 38.5 (should have bought 39)
> princetown leather fur lined - 38.5
> tried princetown leather and 38.5 was a good fit.[/QUOTE
> 
> ]


----------



## Tingeling

Hi there, sorry to bother you again, but can I ask if you have broad, normal or narrow feet?
I see you sized up half a size in the Jordaans compared to your Marmonts. Do you feel the Jordaans are shorter than the Marmonts, or just more narrow?
Thank you so much, I'm ordering online





ipekkeles said:


> i have jordaan's and marmont mid heel pumps.
> 
> jordaan loafer - 38
> marmont mid heel - 37.5
> princetown brocade - 38.5 (should have bought 39)
> princetown leather fur lined - 38.5
> tried princetown leather and 38.5 was a good fit.


----------



## ipekkeles

i'm a size 38 normally, i went down half a size in marmonts because the tip is wider and more square. jordaans have slimmer tip so i went for my regular size. the first time i tried on jordaans i thought have to size up, because the leather is stiff it is hard to get the foot in at first. once i got my feet in the shoes my regular size was fine.


----------



## sarhaanaa

What's the lowest price you can get on the princetowns (without fur)? Do they ever go on sale? Anyone found a good deal?


----------



## Tingeling

Ok, thank you so much for you help



ipekkeles said:


> i'm a size 38 normally, i went down half a size in marmonts because the tip is wider and more square. jordaans have slimmer tip so i went for my regular size. the first time i tried on jordaans i thought have to size up, because the leather is stiff it is hard to get the foot in at first. once i got my feet in the shoes my regular size was fine.


----------



## loubsandlulu

sarhaanaa said:


> What's the lowest price you can get on the princetowns (without fur)? Do they ever go on sale? Anyone found a good deal?



$585 + 10% off at Matches


----------



## OneMoreDay

Does anyone know if the crystal bow Princetowns came in a fur-less option? I feel like without the fur, it might throw off the balance of the shoe but the fur seems a bit much for where I live (wet, hot, tropical).


----------



## amanda630

i just got my hands on the princetown slingback loafers, after two long years of scouring the internet!! There seems to be quite a lot of confusion over the sizing of the princetown shoes, so I thought I'd throw in my two cents and maybe my experience will be helpful to someone else  

I consistently take a size EU36 in (pretty much) all of my shoes, and I have very narrow feet. I found the slingbacks on MyTheresa but they only had size EU35 or 36.5. For some reason I originally ordered the 35's, but after a bit more research and hearing recommendations to size up, I emailed MyTheresa and asked if they could change them to a 36.5 before the shoes were dispatched. Their team was super helpful and helped me snag the last pair of 36.5's! So they arrived today and I'm so glad I went with the larger size. They are a wee bit big, maybe like 3mm longer than my foot, but I don't mind at all. I think the 36's would have been the perfect fit, but I'm not complaining considering how difficult these are to find 

So for anyone interested in the slingbacks, I'd say they fit true to size, and maybe only consider sizing up if you have wider feet. 

PS. there are a few more of the size 35's left in stock on MyTheresa!! https://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/000919-princetown-leather-sling-back-slippers-795513.html


----------



## Tingeling

amanda630 said:


> i just got my hands on the princetown slingback loafers, after two long years of scouring the internet!! There seems to be quite a lot of confusion over the sizing of the princetown shoes, so I thought I'd throw in my two cents and maybe my experience will be helpful to someone else
> 
> I consistently take a size EU36 in (pretty much) all of my shoes, and I have very narrow feet. I found the slingbacks on MyTheresa but they only had size EU35 or 36.5. For some reason I originally ordered the 35's, but after a bit more research and hearing recommendations to size up, I emailed MyTheresa and asked if they could change them to a 36.5 before the shoes were dispatched. Their team was super helpful and helped me snag the last pair of 36.5's! So they arrived today and I'm so glad I went with the larger size. They are a wee bit big, maybe like 3mm longer than my foot, but I don't mind at all. I think the 36's would have been the perfect fit, but I'm not complaining considering how difficult these are to find
> 
> So for anyone interested in the slingbacks, I'd say they fit true to size, and maybe only consider sizing up if you have wider feet.
> 
> PS. there are a few more of the size 35's left in stock on MyTheresa!! https://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/000919-princetown-leather-sling-back-slippers-795513.html



Ahh, so happy for you  The slingbacks . I've been looking all over for them. I'm a size 40-41 so no hope for me lol. Please post a modeling picture if you can.


----------



## WishList986

Tingeling said:


> Ahh, so happy for you  The slingbacks . I've been looking all over for them. I'm a size 40-41 so no hope for me lol. Please post a modeling picture if you can.


Nordstrom has the slingbacks in stock on their website, sizes 36-42!


----------



## Tingeling

WishList986 said:


> Nordstrom has the slingbacks in stock on their website, sizes 36-42!


....They only ship to US addresses, Thank you anyway


----------



## WishList986

Tingeling said:


> ....They only ship to US addresses, Thank you anyway


Oh gosh  hope you can get your hands on them soon!


----------



## Tingeling

WishList986 said:


> Oh gosh  hope you can get your hands on them soon!


I won't give up . Enjoy yours


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Tingeling said:


> ....They only ship to US addresses, Thank you anyway



I order from them through Aramex Shop&Ship. 
They were giving a complimentary membership for Ramadan, don't know if it would work for you, but you may try, the promotion code is SNSDELIVEROO


----------



## Tingeling

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I order from them through Aramex Shop&Ship.
> They were giving a complimentary membership for Ramadan, don't know if it would work for you, but you may try, the promotion code is SNSDELIVEROO


I've never heard of this. I'll look in to it. Thank you Sheikha Latifa


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Tingeling said:


> I've never heard of this. I'll look in to it. Thank you Sheikha Latifa



You subscribe for the service, the initial price is around 40 dollars if I remember correctly. They give you your personal nr and addresses in different countries, including US.
So, when I buy from Nordstom, I give that US address and my nr. Upon receiving the parcel at that address, Aramex sends me a request to pay for the shipment. A few days later, the parcel is at my door step.
The only time it did not work, was with Harvey Nichols. For some reason, they did not like that the UK address contained the word Aramex and refused to send. Otherwise, works well


----------



## Tingeling

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You subscribe for the service, the initial price is around 40 dollars if I remember correctly. They give you your personal nr and addresses in different countries, including US.
> So, when I buy from Nordstom, I give that US address and my nr. Upon receiving the parcel at that address, Aramex sends me a request to pay for the shipment. A few days later, the parcel is at my door step.
> The only time it did not work, was with Harvey Nichols. For some reason, they did not like that the UK address contained the word Aramex and refused to send. Otherwise, works well



Aahh, thank you so much


----------



## acase773

Does anyone know the price of standard (black) princetown mules in Europe? traveling to Amsterdam in a few weeks, and wondering if they are less than they are in the US. Thanks!


----------



## Brigitte031

I'll be traveling to Spain soon and was wondering the same thing, if buying Gucci is cheaper in Spain than in the U.S. particularly for the Princetown and Brixton loafers.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

If you are entitled to a tax refund, shopping in Europe is definitely cheaper


----------



## Passerine123

Everything I've ever bought from Gucci has been significantly cheaper in Europe than in the U.S. The only reason I buy anything from Gucci in the U.S. is that it's out of stock in Europe  (at least in the place in Europe that I would be shopping).


----------



## Eskimo

I just bought a these Princetowns.  I love the print but have never tried the cloth before and am a bit nervous that they will get destroyed pretty quickly.  The material seems thinner and less durable than canvas.  Does anyone have experience with this style?


----------



## s.tighe

@Eskimo I have the same concern with my New Flora Princetowns I bought last week. I've been *obsessively* in love with this shoe since the minute I laid eyes on it, but now that I have it I am torn about whether to keep it. The super fine, silky / satin-y fabric that makes the shoe _so gorgeous_ is so delicate, and the color is so light, that all I can think of is that it would only take one slosh of falling coffee, one accidental rub against the greasy tire of my car as I'm getting stuff from the back seat, one miscalculated step up a curb or a rough concrete step, one clumsy scuff from the bottom of one shoe over the top of the other, and my investment would be ruined... not to mention the standard everyday dirt of regular walking around _without_ any special damages. When I pay this much for a shoe I want to wear it A LOT, and not be overly worried about it (e.g. my black Jordaans). I'm so, so, sooooo devastatingly in love with the look of this shoe, and judging by the fact it's nearly sold out everywhere in most sizes, so is everyone else. But I keep thinking it's too hefty a price tag for such a delicate shoe that is likely to look thrashed fairly quickly.

New flora owners.... can anyone tell me how they're wearing? Anyone used them quite a bit, not just occasional outings? Thank you in advance!

For anyone who is curious about sizing, I have a totally standard, dead-on, size 7 foot, neither wide nor narrow, and the 37 fit me perfectly. I also suspect this one will stretch east to west because the leather and fabric are so fine.


----------



## s.tighe

Here is a closeup of the material....


----------



## WishList986

I bet there are sprays available (probably on Amazon) for protecting all kinds of shoes. Might be worth looking into


----------



## s.tighe

Good point @WishList986 .... though now I am debating whether I should swap out the new flora for the light pink leather... not as striking, but a bit more resilient and still a pretty pale neutral, may let me sleep better at night.... This is killing me. I hate being stuck in a decision, and I get mad at myself for the "first-worldness" of it all!



VERSUS:


----------



## mikhails2005

Here is my little Princetown baby, and he is literally fresh out of the box

I had the same concerns as yourself, but ultimately, the deal-breaker for me was that the patterned versions are more striking than those of solid leather. The style of shoe in itself, is supposed to be quirky. My vote goes to New Flora, quirks and all.


----------



## s.tighe

mikhails2005 said:


> View attachment 3748262
> 
> 
> Here is my little Princetown baby, and he is literally fresh out of the box
> 
> I had the same concerns as yourself, but ultimately, the deal-breaker for me was that the patterned versions are more striking than those of solid leather. The style of shoe in itself, is supposed to be quirky. My vote goes to New Flora, quirks and all.



Thank you @mikhails2005! Those are so pretty... congrats!


----------



## Eskimo

mikhails2005 said:


> View attachment 3748262
> 
> 
> Here is my little Princetown baby, and he is literally fresh out of the box
> 
> I had the same concerns as yourself, but ultimately, the deal-breaker for me was that the patterned versions are more striking than those of solid leather. The style of shoe in itself, is supposed to be quirky. My vote goes to New Flora, quirks and all.



Thank you *mikhails2005 *and *s.tighe *for your responses on this!  After trying to track down the Donald Duck ones for weeks, I finally happened upon them the same day I found the angry cat Princetowns and am debating keeping the Donald Duck ones over the angry cat ones because the jacquard seems more durable than the fabric (though I might cave and keep both!).  A friend of mine has had a pair of jacquard Princetowns for months with no complaints, so hopefully that helps ease your mind a bit as to durability!


----------



## s.tighe

Eskimo said:


> View attachment 3748797
> 
> 
> Thank you *mikhails2005 *and *s.tighe *for your responses on this!  After trying to track down the Donald Duck ones for weeks, I finally happened upon them the same day I found the angry cat Princetowns and am debating keeping the Donald Duck ones over the angry cat ones because the jacquard seems more durable than the fabric (though I might cave and keep both!).  A friend of mine has had a pair of jacquard Princetowns for months with no complaints, so hopefully that helps ease your mind a bit as to durability!



Love this photo @Eskimo! I'm a big fan of the "keep them all" school of thinking, as long as you'll wear them and it doesn't cause any stress from a financial perspective. For my part, I've decided, after a terrible (and I mean terrible!) internal battle, to return the New Floras and get pink leather instead. Had it been an option to keep both, if money was no thang, I"d not only keep them both but buy them all! Gawwwwwd do I love those new floras. But I got so fed up with the mental struggle I finally decided if I was stressing it that much, something wasn't right. I have the Tians and I don't second guess them for a second because the canvas is pretty bullet proof... I think even more so than the leather. And when I drill down, it's not the actual fabric that was stressing me out, but the combination of the fabric + the light color. With a darker color I think I'd be fine. Gucci shoes are so well made that I really don't doubt the longevity of the fabric with normal wear at all. Just this morning walking into work trying to juggle my laptop, my purse, my coffee, my keys, etc. I sloshed coffee all over the place (and this is, sadly, a fairly regular occurrence for me)... I just don't want to worry that much about... the laws of gravity and how they may apply to my footwear lol!


----------



## skyqueen

s.tighe said:


> Good point @WishList986 .... though now I am debating whether I should swap out the new flora for the light pink leather... not as striking, but a bit more resilient and still a pretty pale neutral, may let me sleep better at night.... This is killing me. I hate being stuck in a decision, and I get mad at myself for the "first-worldness" of it all!
> 
> View attachment 3747970
> 
> VERSUS:
> 
> View attachment 3747975


I love both! Although a big push recently for "nude" colored shoes.


----------



## lc604

Do you guys wear the fur princetown in the summer?

I'm thinking of getting a pair, but can't decide between fur or no fur.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

levint said:


> Do you guys wear the fur princetown in the summer?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a pair, but can't decide between fur or no fur.



That was my dilemma as well. But I'm living in a hot climate and decided that these will be my winter slides. However, I wear the givenchy fur slides sometimes.


----------



## lc604

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That was my dilemma as well. But I'm living in a hot climate and decided that these will be my winter slides. However, I wear the givenchy fur slides sometimes.



It's not too hot where I live. Vancouver weather is usually mild, but it's quite hot now. I love the look of the fur mules (especially for traveling), but I guess it's pretty weird to wear fur in the summer lol


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Honestly, I'm probably not the right person to advise. In Dubai, fashion prevails over common sense


----------



## s.tighe

@skyqueen Yup, I'm going nude... saying a very sad farewell to the cute lil floras.


----------



## s.tighe

levint said:


> Do you guys wear the fur princetown in the summer?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a pair, but can't decide between fur or no fur.


For the sake of my pocketbook I'm grateful that I've never been drawn to the fur, however I would 100% wear them in the summer. In Southern California people here wear Uggs pretty much year round... and evenings are chilly, so..... Longevity-wise though, I feel like the fur trend stands a chance of passing before the mule trend does, so if you have any concerns about longevity of the shoe I might swing the non-fur direction? Just my opinion tho.


----------



## rdgldy

s.tighe said:


> Good point @WishList986 .... though now I am debating whether I should swap out the new flora for the light pink leather... not as striking, but a bit more resilient and still a pretty pale neutral, may let me sleep better at night.... This is killing me. I hate being stuck in a decision, and I get mad at myself for the "first-worldness" of it all!
> 
> View attachment 3747970
> 
> VERSUS:
> 
> View attachment 3747975


I have the flora and they are truly stunning!!  I did spray them prior to wearing, but leather will be more resilent.  Maybe both, lol!


----------



## mikhails2005

s.tighe said:


> Love this photo @Eskimo! I'm a big fan of the "keep them all" school of thinking, as long as you'll wear them and it doesn't cause any stress from a financial perspective. For my part, I've decided, after a terrible (and I mean terrible!) internal battle, to return the New Floras and get pink leather instead. Had it been an option to keep both, if money was no thang, I"d not only keep them both but buy them all! Gawwwwwd do I love those new floras. But I got so fed up with the mental struggle I finally decided if I was stressing it that much, something wasn't right. I have the Tians and I don't second guess them for a second because the canvas is pretty bullet proof... I think even more so than the leather. And when I drill down, it's not the actual fabric that was stressing me out, but the combination of the fabric + the light color. With a darker color I think I'd be fine. Gucci shoes are so well made that I really don't doubt the longevity of the fabric with normal wear at all. Just this morning walking into work trying to juggle my laptop, my purse, my coffee, my keys, etc. I sloshed coffee all over the place (and this is, sadly, a fairly regular occurrence for me)... I just don't want to worry that much about... the laws of gravity and how they may apply to my footwear lol!



You know your routine best. I can relate to your sense of dread for even the slightest of stains, because each one eventually adds up.  I lost an Hermès Fourre Tout several years ago to this same predicament....matcha latté and ecru canvas are evidently star-crossed lovers lol.

Be happy with what you chose, and just own it! (Oh, and on Wednesdays, we wear pink, haha.)


----------



## s.tighe

mikhails2005 said:


> You know your routine best. I can relate to your sense of dread for even the slightest of stains, because each one eventually adds up.  I lost an Hermès Fourre Tout several years ago to this same predicament....matcha latté and ecru canvas are evidently star-crossed lovers lol.
> 
> Be happy with what you chose, and just own it! (Oh, and on Wednesdays, we wear pink, haha.)


LOL I had to look up what a Hermes Fourre Tout is! But the thought of *anything* Hermes being deflowered by a matcha latte (ouch) kind of solidifies my reluctance to take the chance on petal pink satin mules. Gravity favors no footwear. Sigh... on to the next one. Because there's always a next one...


----------



## Zombie Girl

Question for Princetown owners: Are they really comfortable? Would you consider them for walking around Paris in October? [emoji4] TIA


----------



## WishList986

Zombie Girl said:


> Question for Princetown owners: Are they really comfortable? Would you consider them for walking around Paris in October? [emoji4] TIA


Once you break them in, they're extremely comfortable. The slingbacks were the most comfortable shoe right out of the box, I've walked miles in them a day with no problem. My mules however, ate away the top of my foot & baby toe when I wore them sightseeing in California. I can wear them with no problem now, but it took some time to break them in. 
For reference I have a higher arch than most, so that perhaps factored in.


----------



## s.tighe

Zombie Girl said:


> Question for Princetown owners: Are they really comfortable? Would you consider them for walking around Paris in October? [emoji4] TIA



I agree with @WishList986  about breaking in. It also depends on the shape of your foot and how you walk, so the answer is likely to be a little different from everyone. My princetowns aren't super broken in but for me they rub on the inner arch of my left foot enough that if I walked a full day on city streets I would definitely have a blister (I put a sheer plaster or a band-aid on when I wear them). The right foot is fine and could probably go all day. So, for me it wouldn't be my top choice for a day of a lot of walking. But I've seen plenty of posts on here saying the opposite.  

Also, isn't Paris kind of chilly in October? For that I might go with the Jordaan, so you could potentially wear it with a sock. (My Jordaans were a b*tch to break in, but once I did they are very comfy for all day walking).


----------



## Zombie Girl

Thanks for your replies. 
I have Kiltie Horse bit loafers in black suede, just wanted something different. I guess it wouldn't be a bad idea to order them now and start the "breaking in" process. [emoji4]


----------



## ipekkeles

levint said:


> Do you guys wear the fur princetown in the summer?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a pair, but can't decide between fur or no fur.



i wear them in summer, i have them on right now infact and it is around 90F. i travelled Paris with them during late May heatwave and wore them in Barcelona in early May and again in Berlin just last week. They are very comfortable and my feet doesn't sweat.


----------



## ipekkeles

Zombie Girl said:


> Question for Princetown owners: Are they really comfortable? Would you consider them for walking around Paris in October? [emoji4] TIA


yes! i had them on whole week in May in Paris. they are my ultimate travel footwear right now. i prefer them over Golden Goose or Chanel flats.


----------



## ipekkeles

i have the pink donald duck ones and i have to say, leather is definately more resillient. i have a couple loose theards around the upper stitchings that happened the first time wearing them. another thing is as much as i love them i prefer my fur lines black leather ones because they are more comfortable, the fur cushions your feet where as without them during super hot weather your feet might stick to the leather insole.

i also have my eye on the pale pink pair but i'm considering going for the more darker pink with the fur. we'll see...


----------



## Tingeling

s.tighe said:


> I agree with @WishList986  about breaking in. It also depends on the shape of your foot and how you walk, so the answer is likely to be a little different from everyone. My princetowns aren't super broken in but for me they rub on the inner arch of my left foot enough that if I walked a full day on city streets I would definitely have a blister (I put a sheer plaster or a band-aid on when I wear them). The right foot is fine and could probably go all day. So, for me it wouldn't be my top choice for a day of a lot of walking. But I've seen plenty of posts on here saying the opposite.
> 
> Also, isn't Paris kind of chilly in October? For that I might go with the Jordaan, so you could potentially wear it with a sock. (My Jordaans were a b*tch to break in, but once I did they are very comfy for all day walking).


Hi, can I ask what year your Jordaans are from? I got mine yesterday and they are soo soft. They almost feel like Chanel espadrilles lambskin. I had to go down a whole size because they were so big. I keep reading a lot of posts that say they are narrow and hard to break in, I am quite the oposite and scared they will be going out of shape the first week because the leather and the whole shoe is so soft.  ( I got mine from gucci.com)


----------



## ap.

Tingeling said:


> Hi, can I ask what year your Jordaans are from? I got mine yesterday and they are soo soft. They almost feel like Chanel espadrilles lambskin. I had to go down a whole size because they were so big. I keep reading a lot of posts that say they are narrow and hard to break in, I am quite the oposite and scared they will be going out of shape the first week because the leather and the whole shoe is so soft.  ( I got mine from gucci.com)



Are you certain you didn't get the Brixton ($630)?  They look just like the Jordaan ($695) except the back can fold down because they are made of really soft leather. 

If Gucci did indeed change the leather on the Jordaan, I think I would welcome it.  My Brixton has held up with moderate wear.  I mean if your shoes fit and they have some structure (e.g. lining), they should keep their shape.


----------



## Tingeling

apey_grapey said:


> Are you certain you didn't get the Brixton ($630)?  They look just like the Jordaan ($695) except the back can fold down because they are made of really soft leather.
> 
> If Gucci did indeed change the leather on the Jordaan, I think I would welcome it.  My Brixton has held up with moderate wear.  I mean if your shoes fit and they have some structure (e.g. lining), they should keep their shape.


Hi there. I am a 100% sure it's Jordaans. No fold down at the back. They feel great on the foot so if they hold their shape I'm happy


----------



## ap.

Tingeling said:


> Hi there. I am a 100% sure it's Jordaans. No fold down at the back. They feel great on the foot so if they hold their shape I'm happy



Oooh, I think I'll get some new Jordaans   Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tingeling

apey_grapey said:


> Oooh, I think I'll get some new Jordaans   Thanks for the info!


 The best loafer ever! Yes, and I got them from the gucci.com/international  site. Payed in €.


----------



## ap.

Tingeling said:


> The best loafer ever! Yes, and I got them from the gucci.com/international  site. Payed in €.



I just bought a dark brown pair.  I've been wanting one but didn't want to go through the break-in period.  Now I don't have to (I hope).  It's clear from the magnified pictures that the leather has changed.  Excited to get them.


----------



## s.tighe

Tingeling said:


> Hi, can I ask what year your Jordaans are from? I got mine yesterday and they are soo soft. They almost feel like Chanel espadrilles lambskin. I had to go down a whole size because they were so big. I keep reading a lot of posts that say they are narrow and hard to break in, I am quite the oposite and scared they will be going out of shape the first week because the leather and the whole shoe is so soft.  ( I got mine from gucci.com)



Hi I'm sorry to be so late to this, I don't get notifications so I only see these when I check in. Mine are about a year old. The leather is gorgeous, and very soft in the sense that it's beautiful leather, and they look just like yours. I think my issue is more the fit... I have / had a really hard time getting my foot into the shoe, but once the shoe was on, the length and width were great. I still have to maneuver pretty hard to get my foot in there, even though the shoe is comfortable once it's on my foot. I've read every scenario in the world on the fit of these shoes... it seems to vary wildly by person, from tts to huge to stiff to soft to easy to get on to hard to get on.... All of that said, the leather on my Jordaans most definitely is not as soft and "glovey" as the leather on the brixton. The shoe for sure has a lot more structure (or I guess you could call it "stiffness"). Maybe they have changed it. I think it would be a welcome change!


----------



## Tingeling

apey_grapey said:


> I just bought a dark brown pair.  I've been wanting one but didn't want to go through the break-in period.  Now I don't have to (I hope).  It's clear from the magnified pictures that the leather has changed.  Excited to get them.


 YAY, hope they fit perfectly! Please post a picture when you get them, I've been eyeing the brown ones


----------



## Tingeling

s.tighe said:


> Hi I'm sorry to be so late to this, I don't get notifications so I only see these when I check in. Mine are about a year old. The leather is gorgeous, and very soft in the sense that it's beautiful leather, and they look just like yours. I think my issue is more the fit... I have / had a really hard time getting my foot into the shoe, but once the shoe was on, the length and width were great. I still have to maneuver pretty hard to get my foot in there, even though the shoe is comfortable once it's on my foot. I've read every scenario in the world on the fit of these shoes... it seems to vary wildly by person, from tts to huge to stiff to soft to easy to get on to hard to get on.... All of that said, the leather on my Jordaans most definitely is not as soft and "glovey" as the leather on the brixton. The shoe for sure has a lot more structure (or I guess you could call it "stiffness"). Maybe they have changed it. I think it would be a welcome change!


Hi there. I've read a whole lot of posts too lol. So many different views on the same shoes  I have to agree with you that it probably all comes down to your foot. I am a true size 41 in shoes, but a size 40 in Gucci shoes. And even when I size down a whole size the shoes are very wide arround my ankle. That's probably why I feel that they are so big and soft. This is my first pair of Jordaans so I can't compare with the older models in person, but to me it kind of looks like the older ones are more shiny...maybe they have changed the leather? Well I'm hooked and already looking at other colors lol. Have you tried the ones in velvet? They have both blue and pink at their website


----------



## s.tighe

Tingeling said:


> Hi there. I've read a whole lot of posts too lol. So many different views on the same shoes  I have to agree with you that it probably all comes down to your foot. I am a true size 41 in shoes, but a size 40 in Gucci shoes. And even when I size down a whole size the shoes are very wide arround my ankle. That's probably why I feel that they are so big and soft. This is my first pair of Jordaans so I can't compare with the older models in person, but to me it kind of looks like the older ones are more shiny...maybe they have changed the leather? Well I'm hooked and already looking at other colors lol. Have you tried the ones in velvet? They have both blue and pink at their website



the velvet is beautiful! i think they also have black velvet on the Neimans site (my theresa if you're in europe).


----------



## Tingeling

s.tighe said:


> the velvet is beautiful! i think they also have black velvet on the Neimans site (my theresa if you're in europe).


Ahh, great, thank you!  Do you know if they run smaller in size than the leather Jordaans!


----------



## s.tighe

Tingeling said:


> Ahh, great, thank you!  Do you know if they run smaller in size than the leather Jordaans!


I'd go for same size. since they're the exact same last, I can't imagine they run any differently. If anything perhaps a little softer / more forgiving because of the fabric.


----------



## Tingeling

s.tighe said:


> I'd go for same size. since they're the exact same last, I can't imagine they run any differently. If anything perhaps a little softer / more forgiving because of the fabric.


Yes, that sounds right! Ahh, all the beautiful colors...what to choose?


----------



## s.tighe

Tingeling said:


> Yes, that sounds right! Ahh, all the beautiful colors...what to choose?


So much shoe candy.


----------



## ap.

apey_grapey said:


> I just bought a dark brown pair.  I've been wanting one but didn't want to go through the break-in period.  Now I don't have to (I hope).  It's clear from the magnified pictures that the leather has changed.  Excited to get them.



So I received the Jordaan and I'm not sure the leather is any softer than in previous seasons.  It runs a bit bigger -- I have a high instep and didn't have as much trouble getting into this pair as I usually do.


----------



## Tingeling

apey_grapey said:


> So I received the Jordaan and I'm not sure the leather is any softer than in previous seasons.  It runs a bit bigger -- I have a high instep and didn't have as much trouble getting into this pair as I usually do.


Hi there. It could just be me, this is my first pair of Jordaans so I don't have anything to compare them to except other leather shoes I have,  like Celine, and Alexander Wang. They are very very soft compared to other leather shoes I own. Are you going to keep them? If so could you please post a picture? I would love to see them in brown


----------



## little_j

I finally got my hands on the sling back loafers however I feel as though they are just a fraction too short in the length  the next half size up is sold out and I've emailed Mytheresa but they said they never restock it's only if one is returned then it will be available. I thought they would be similar to my brixton loafers which I got my same size although I have a fat heel so I think the extra half size up would be better. ahhhh do I let them go...


----------



## little_j

update: I'm going to exchange them to a 40.5. I originally purchased 39.5 which is my brixton size but it's just too short in the length like I have a bit of heel over hang. 40 would probably be perfect but it is sold out so I feel like the 40.5 should hopefully be okay.


----------



## s.tighe

little_j said:


> update: I'm going to exchange them to a 40.5. I originally purchased 39.5 which is my brixton size but it's just too short in the length like I have a bit of heel over hang. 40 would probably be perfect but it is sold out so I feel like the 40.5 should hopefully be okay.



I don't have the slingback but I have the Princetown in leather, jacquard and canvas. If the slingback is anything like the Princetown (and I believe it *is* the princetown but with the strap), depending on just how much your heel hangs over, I would be cautious going a full size up because the leather on these is ultra soft and will give as you wear them, allowing your foot to move forward. If you go a full size up you could wind up sloshing around in them. Is mytheresa the only store you can buy from? I'm not in the market for this particular shoe so I'm not up on availability (nor am I your size), but I have noticed it available from other stores... perhaps check with farfetch, matches, the gucci website... would be a shame to spend so much on a shoe and have the fit be less than ideal. FWIW I can wear either a 37 OR a 37.5 in the Princetown. I have both, and while the 37 **justtttt** fit my foot length at first when it was new, to the point I questioned it being the best size, since wearing it and the shoe relaxing the fit is also that much more generous... and that's in the jacquard, which is stiffer than the buttery leather. In the leather and  canvas mine are 7.5 and I've found they've relaxed substantially.


----------



## little_j

s.tighe said:


> I don't have the slingback but I have the Princetown in leather, jacquard and canvas. If the slingback is anything like the Princetown (and I believe it *is* the princetown but with the strap), depending on just how much your heel hangs over, I would be cautious going a full size up because the leather on these is ultra soft and will give as you wear them, allowing your foot to move forward. If you go a full size up you could wind up sloshing around in them. Is mytheresa the only store you can buy from? I'm not in the market for this particular shoe so I'm not up on availability (nor am I your size), but I have noticed it available from other stores... perhaps check with farfetch, matches, the gucci website... would be a shame to spend so much on a shoe and have the fit be less than ideal. FWIW I can wear either a 37 OR a 37.5 in the Princetown. I have both, and while the 37 **justtttt** fit my foot length at first when it was new, to the point I questioned it being the best size, since wearing it and the shoe relaxing the fit is also that much more generous... and that's in the jacquard, which is stiffer than the buttery leather. In the leather and  canvas mine are 7.5 and I've found they've relaxed substantially.



I was so hesitant going up but my heel was hanging off and they just looked small. I'm from Australia and for the past year I've been trying to track down these shoes. I called Gucci yesterday and they won't be getting anymore in unfortunately  I guess I could return them again if they are too big and then if thats the case i'll have to accept that I can't have these shoes. I will say though that in the 39.5 because the leather was so soft I could actually put my foot all the way in the shoe and my heel was still just hanging off. But I'll post again here once the 40.5 come.


----------



## liz_

I purchased the lace they are so gorgeous!


----------



## hafairy

Hello! I just purchased my Gucci princetown with the embroidered rose yesterday. I am wondering if I am being too picky. There is a stitch out of place. Also, I took my normal size and am now wondering if it's too small. I am a US 7.5 and bought the EU 37.5. My left foot seems to be smaller than the right but I am worried I am slightly hanging over the end with my right foot. Please see pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Brigitte031

hafairy said:


> Hello! I just purchased my Gucci princetown with the embroidered rose yesterday. I am wondering if I am being too picky. There is a stitch out of place. Also, I took my normal size and am now wondering if it's too small. I am a US 7.5 and bought the EU 37.5. My left foot seems to be smaller than the right but I am worried I am slightly hanging over the end with my right foot. Please see pictures. Thanks!



I'm not sure about the stitch - I feel like that is an easy fix. However, they are definitely too small. These run small and most size up half to a full size up, the latter sometimes depending on if your foot is wide. If you exchange for half size up that will also solve the issue of the stitching with a new pair!


----------



## rdgldy

hafairy said:


> Hello! I just purchased my Gucci princetown with the embroidered rose yesterday. I am wondering if I am being too picky. There is a stitch out of place. Also, I took my normal size and am now wondering if it's too small. I am a US 7.5 and bought the EU 37.5. My left foot seems to be smaller than the right but I am worried I am slightly hanging over the end with my right foot. Please see pictures. Thanks!


I do think they look a bit too small.


----------



## hafairy

Thank you for responding ladies. You were right. I tried on the size EU38 today and I realized right away I was trying to cram my toes into the EU 37.5. I also made sure to check all the stitching this time!   Love them so much!!


----------



## meowmeow

liz_ said:


> I purchased the lace they are so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776493



Hey Liz, how are you liking these lace ones?  I'm contemplating if I should get them as my first pricetown as the signature buckles are kind of lost in the lace ...and am afraid that it's a little too busy.  Here are pics of me trying them on.  Do you think the size is good? FYI, I'm usually 36.5 and I'm trying a pair of 37.5


----------



## little_j

little_j said:


> I was so hesitant going up but my heel was hanging off and they just looked small. I'm from Australia and for the past year I've been trying to track down these shoes. I called Gucci yesterday and they won't be getting anymore in unfortunately  I guess I could return them again if they are too big and then if thats the case i'll have to accept that I can't have these shoes. I will say though that in the 39.5 because the leather was so soft I could actually put my foot all the way in the shoe and my heel was still just hanging off. But I'll post again here once the 40.5 come.



Just thought I would update.. 

My exchange came and the 40.5 is too big. I knew straight away when I put it on my foot and didn't even bother unpacking the other shoe and they have now been sent back. 40 is the perfect size for me which is sold out on Mytheresa unfortunately. I'm debating whether reordering the 39.5 however I know shouldn't. I just really want these shoes and it's been a year of me trying to track these down. If anyone knows any other online stockists for these that have a size 40 womens please let me know, I'd be very very grateful! I might go into Gucci tomorrow and see what they can do for me in terms of tracking down a size 40 because the customer service when I call are no help unfortunately.


----------



## rubypurple

My first princetown~~ It's true to size for me. I am 37 in most shoe brands. The black wasn't in display at the store but my SA said they have 1 in stock. Tried it and I love it!


----------



## vintage_sweetheart

So many gorgeous Gucci loafers!

Just purchased my first pair of princetowns (red leather, no fur) but I'm unsure on the sizing and would love some advice.

Is there such a thing as going too big? I'm usually a 39.5/40 but I really didn't want my foot to hang over the side so ordered 40.5. Out of the box, they seem really long but from reading through the comments I can see that is pretty normal. I have probably just less than an inch in front of my toes but my heel is in the right place. I'm just worried as they soften up that I'll end up flinging them off as I walk around  

Has anyone else been through this? Do they keep their structure as you wear them in?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

little_j said:


> Just thought I would update..
> 
> My exchange came and the 40.5 is too big. I knew straight away when I put it on my foot and didn't even bother unpacking the other shoe and they have now been sent back. 40 is the perfect size for me which is sold out on Mytheresa unfortunately. I'm debating whether reordering the 39.5 however I know shouldn't. I just really want these shoes and it's been a year of me trying to track these down. If anyone knows any other online stockists for these that have a size 40 womens please let me know, I'd be very very grateful! I might go into Gucci tomorrow and see what they can do for me in terms of tracking down a size 40 because the customer service when I call are no help unfortunately.



I bought mine from the US Gucci site and had them delivered via shop'n'ship


----------



## gatorpooh

Finally joining the club [emoji173]️ Almost went for the fur, but figured I'd get more use out of these in hot Florida.


----------



## AtlDesigner

vintage_sweetheart said:


> So many gorgeous Gucci loafers!
> 
> Just purchased my first pair of princetowns (red leather, no fur) but I'm unsure on the sizing and would love some advice.
> 
> Is there such a thing as going too big? I'm usually a 39.5/40 but I really didn't want my foot to hang over the side so ordered 40.5. Out of the box, they seem really long but from reading through the comments I can see that is pretty normal. I have probably just less than an inch in front of my toes but my heel is in the right place. I'm just worried as they soften up that I'll end up flinging them off as I walk around
> 
> Has anyone else been through this? Do they keep their structure as you wear them in?



I've had mine for well over a year, they've kept their structure and aren't even close to falling off.  Yes, they are long, but my heel fits well on the back in .5 size larger than my usual. Wear them - you will love them!


----------



## dooneybaby

I couldn't imagine owning the ones with fur and having my kitty shed all over them.


----------



## papertiger

s.tighe said:


> Hi I'm sorry to be so late to this, I don't get notifications so I only see these when I check in. Mine are about a year old. The leather is gorgeous, and very soft in the sense that it's beautiful leather, and they look just like yours. I think my issue is more the fit... I have / had a really hard time getting my foot into the shoe, but once the shoe was on, the length and width were great. I still have to maneuver pretty hard to get my foot in there, even though the shoe is comfortable once it's on my foot. I've read every scenario in the world on the fit of these shoes... it seems to vary wildly by person, from tts to huge to stiff to soft to easy to get on to hard to get on.... All of that said, the leather on my Jordaans most definitely is not as soft and "glovey" as the leather on the brixton. The shoe for sure has a lot more structure (or I guess you could call it "stiffness"). Maybe they have changed it. I think it would be a welcome change!



Gucci normally change their leather and inner on classic loafers Winter to Summer and back, so this wouldn't be unheard of.


----------



## papertiger

dooneybaby said:


> I couldn't imagine owning the ones with fur and having my kitty shed all over them.
> View attachment 3789177



 too pretty!


----------



## papertiger

liz_ said:


> I purchased the lace they are so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776493



Those are totally exquisite.


----------



## LLC

I love me some Gucci but EVERYTIME I buy a pair of their shoes (any shoes) my feet look like skis! 

And I wear a 5.5.


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha. I feel that way too. I wear 40s. Eh. I just go w it [emoji38]


----------



## gatorpooh

For those of you that have the black with rose embroidery, how easy do you find them to style? I purchased the plain black and need to exchange for a half size bigger. Of course I have now fallen in love with the rose pair and am very torn.


----------



## WishList986

gatorpooh said:


> For those of you that have the black with rose embroidery, how easy do you find them to style? I purchased the plain black and need to exchange for a half size bigger. Of course I have now fallen in love with the rose pair and am very torn.


I wear them with everything! I have more of a casual style, but they go with dressier attire too obviously. I've never had an issue pairing them with color or prints either.


----------



## breakfast@marys

Does anyone know if the velvet slipper version is also available without fur?
I have read on instagram that there is one, can anyone confirm?


----------



## s.tighe

breakfast@marys said:


> Does anyone know if the velvet slipper version is also available without fur?
> I have read on instagram that there is one, can anyone confirm?


Neiman Marcus has some really fabulous velvet Princetowns that are exclusive to Neimans with embroidery (tigers, dragons, frogs) in black and blue velvet without fur. I'm obsessing over the dragon ones. Otherwise I've only seen the velvet Princetowns with fur so far, or the Jordaans in velvet (which are also really amazing).


----------



## mikhails2005

s.tighe said:


> Love this photo @Eskimo! I'm a big fan of the "keep them all" school of thinking, as long as you'll wear them and it doesn't cause any stress from a financial perspective. For my part, I've decided, after a terrible (and I mean terrible!) internal battle, to return the New Floras and get pink leather instead. Had it been an option to keep both, if money was no thang, I"d not only keep them both but buy them all! Gawwwwwd do I love those new floras. But I got so fed up with the mental struggle I finally decided if I was stressing it that much, something wasn't right. I have the Tians and I don't second guess them for a second because the canvas is pretty bullet proof... I think even more so than the leather. And when I drill down, it's not the actual fabric that was stressing me out, but the combination of the fabric + the light color. With a darker color I think I'd be fine. Gucci shoes are so well made that I really don't doubt the longevity of the fabric with normal wear at all. Just this morning walking into work trying to juggle my laptop, my purse, my coffee, my keys, etc. I sloshed coffee all over the place (and this is, sadly, a fairly regular occurrence for me)... I just don't want to worry that much about... the laws of gravity and how they may apply to my footwear lol!



I feel that we may be equally meticulous with our feet, so I present this question. Have you found a solution against the sticky sound that one makes whilst walking around with these slippers? Other than foot/talcum/baby powder, because I have to clean the insole with leather conditioner so often against the powder residue.


----------



## gatorpooh

WishList986 said:


> I wear them with everything! I have more of a casual style, but they go with dressier attire too obviously. I've never had an issue pairing them with color or prints either.



I decided to go with the rose and so glad I did! I agree they go with a lot. Can't wait to wear them. Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## WishList986

gatorpooh said:


> I decided to go with the rose and so glad I did! I agree they go with a lot. Can't wait to wear them. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793361


Congratulations! Love those jeans!


----------



## s.tighe

mikhails2005 said:


> I feel that we may be equally meticulous with our feet, so I present this question. Have you found a solution against the sticky sound that one makes whilst walking around with these slippers? Other than foot/talcum/baby powder, because I have to clean the insole with leather conditioner so often against the powder residue.



Never really thought of it actually! But I make a total racket walking in these shoes, between the "flip flop" effect of the heel slapping, to the bit jingling and jangling... I just embrace it!


----------



## s.tighe

gatorpooh said:


> I decided to go with the rose and so glad I did! I agree they go with a lot. Can't wait to wear them. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793361


Great choice. I know the black is most versatile, but these shoes are so fun, it's probably the only style of shoes on the planet I *wouldn't* choose in black.


----------



## little_j

My Theresa restocked the size 40 of the slingbacks So glad I was able to order them as they are now out of stock again in that size!


----------



## Tingeling

little_j said:


> My Theresa restocked the size 40 of the slingbacks So glad I was able to order them as they are now out of stock again in that size!


Awww, so happy for you. Congrats!


----------



## Tingeling

I know this is the princetown thread, but I just had to share my new Jordaans cobalt velvet . I got the same size as my leather Jordaans, (one whole size down from my TTS in all Gucci shoes) I'd say they fit about the same as my leather Jordaans, maybe a bit snugger at the toe...in case anyone want's to know.
A little concerned about the wear on the velvet... but...I just love the color so much!


----------



## WishList986

Have you guys seen the new exclusive collection with Neiman Marcus? I'm drooling over the Angry Cat mules.


----------



## pigleto972001

Anything angry cat is awesome.


----------



## lolaluvsu

Tingeling said:


> View attachment 3797700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is the princetown thread, but I just had to share my new Jordaans cobalt velvet . I got the same size as my leather Jordaans, (one whole size down from my TTS in all Gucci shoes) I'd say they fit about the same as my leather Jordaans, maybe a bit snugger at the toe...in case anyone want's to know.
> A little concerned about the wear on the velvet... but...I just love the color so much!


OMG!!! Blue suede shoes, love them!


----------



## didiwrites

My first pair~~


----------



## little_j

Just wanted to report that I am LOVING the slingback loafers. No break in required, they are so comfortable. My brixtons are also insanely comfortable but the slingbacks just edge a little in front comfort wise. Best purchases hands down!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

little_j said:


> Just wanted to report that I am LOVING the slingback loafers. No break in required, they are so comfortable. My brixtons are also insanely comfortable but the slingbacks just edge a little in front comfort wise. Best purchases hands down!



Agree totally. With my freaky feet, bunions, hummer toes, I manage to get blisters in sneakers. But the slingbacks are so soft! I may even try to wear then without toe sleeves


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi All-gearing up to buy my first Princetowns and would love the input from all the collectors. I live in a pretty warm climate, but plan wear this mostly indoors (shopping, cinema, restaurants, theater) ... my eye gravitates towards the fur, however I'm worried if I buy it, I won't get much use. Pairs I'd be interested in are the princetowns in pink leather (fur and non fur option), black with emblem e.g rose or tiger (fur); non fur, I'm attracted to the ornate options like in lace, or the Donald Duck slipper. My style is actually along the lines of Celine, or Club Monaco, but I'm ridiculously drawn to these shoes.

Any advice is appreciated! I have mostly neutral, clean lines in my closet... White, black, beige and pink. I tend to stay away from prints unless it's an accessory

Thanks in advance,


----------



## pigleto972001

For the first pair, I would go classic black leather w or without fur. Then venture in the printed realm 

The fur ones actually are quite versatile. I don't wear them in the rain otw they're good in most places


----------



## Hobbiezm

Thanks so much for your advice...will try on a pair of all black and one with motif and decide soon


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just got my first pair, classic black, no fur.  I'm so excited.   

I love the fur, but my husband and daughter would have never let me hear the end of it.


----------



## mrsinsyder

EDIT oops I'm in the wrong thread!!

I just got my first pair in blue - so excited but they're a bit tight. Hoping they stretch!


----------



## lanasyogamama

mrsinsyder said:


> EDIT oops I'm in the wrong thread!!
> 
> I just got my first pair in blue - so excited but they're a bit tight. Hoping they stretch!
> 
> View attachment 3824407



They look great!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Just bought a pair off Yoogi's, can't believe my luck!! Can't wait to get them


----------



## sarafria

Does anybody has this? Does it run tts or do I need to size up or down?


----------



## jellybebe

Just got these beauties


----------



## cpdoll

jellybebe said:


> Just got these beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833649


Love them! Congrats!


----------



## Hobbiezm

I finally made my pick and they should be arriving this week .. can't wait for reveal!


----------



## Hobbiezm

jellybebe said:


> Just got these beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833649


So beautiful jellybebe! Can I ask from where? I didn't find them anywhere in Houston or online.


----------



## snibor

Do y'all wear them in winter (colder months) too? I'm really asking about the non fur...


----------



## AtlDesigner

snibor said:


> Do y'all wear them in winter (colder months) too? I'm really asking about the non fur...



Yes!  I wore mine on and off all last winter. However, Atlanta doesn't get very cold for long.


----------



## little_j

I made the mistake of trying on Jordaan loafers today at the gucci store! I've been thinking about getting a plain pair of loafers either Jordaan or Brixton however because I already have brixtons I wanted to branch out to the Jordaans. I have now ordered a pair online through the gucci website eep! Just before the increase as well so technically I saved money haha. 

Sizing wise I had to size down .5 of my brixton size which is my true size. I did need a shoe horn to get them on though so I feel like these will need some serious breaking in! I decided to buy from Gucci directly instead of matches/nap because I have heard that gucci can stretch shoes for you?


----------



## WishList986

snibor said:


> Do y'all wear them in winter (colder months) too? I'm really asking about the non fur...


I do! My feet get cold on the really chilly days, but they're fine for the most part! Make sure you put a good sole on them so you don't slip on wet pavement


----------



## Coco.lover

These are my Made to order Princetown mules. Ordered them in Paris in May and just received them a couple weeks ago. LOVE them! They came in a special box and special dustbag. Haven't worn them yet! If anyone needs a great SA in Paris just PM me! Great customer service


----------



## Coco.lover

These are the other two I have. Also haven't worn my brown one but the GG print one I have worn to pieces.


----------



## cpdoll

little_j said:


> I made the mistake of trying on Jordaan loafers today at the gucci store! I've been thinking about getting a plain pair of loafers either Jordaan or Brixton however because I already have brixtons I wanted to branch out to the Jordaans. I have now ordered a pair online through the gucci website eep! Just before the increase as well so technically I saved money haha.
> 
> Sizing wise I had to size down .5 of my brixton size which is my true size. I did need a shoe horn to get them on though so I feel like these will need some serious breaking in! I decided to buy from Gucci directly instead of matches/nap because I have heard that gucci can stretch shoes for you?



Congrats! Can't wait to see your reveal. Do you know when the price increase will happen in Australia? I have a pair of princetown's but I'm thinking if I should also bite the bullet on a pair of Jordaan's.


----------



## cpdoll

Coco.lover said:


> These are my Made to order Princetown mules. Ordered them in Paris in May and just received them a couple weeks ago. LOVE them! They came in a special box and special dustbag. Haven't worn them yet! If anyone needs a great SA in Paris just PM me! Great customer service


Wow!!! These are so pretty! Love the colour and the customisation. Congrats!!!


----------



## papertiger

little_j said:


> I made the mistake of trying on Jordaan loafers today at the gucci store! I've been thinking about getting a plain pair of loafers either Jordaan or Brixton however because I already have brixtons I wanted to branch out to the Jordaans. I have now ordered a pair online through the gucci website eep! Just before the increase as well so technically I saved money haha.
> 
> Sizing wise I had to size down .5 of my brixton size which is my true size. I did need a shoe horn to get them on though so I feel like these will need some serious breaking in! I decided to buy from Gucci directly instead of matches/nap *because I have heard that gucci can stretch shoes for you?*



They can but as you prob would guess, once stretched they can't be returned


----------



## jellybebe

Hobbiezm said:


> So beautiful jellybebe! Can I ask from where? I didn't find them anywhere in Houston or online.



Yes I got them here:

https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/gucci/black-floral-fur-princetown-slippers/2391577

Canadian site but they definitely ship to the US!


----------



## Hobbiezm

jellybebe said:


> Yes I got them here:
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/gucci/black-floral-fur-princetown-slippers/2391577
> 
> Canadian site but they definitely ship to the US!



Thanks! This design is beautiful


----------



## little_j

cpdoll said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see your reveal. Do you know when the price increase will happen in Australia? I have a pair of princetown's but I'm thinking if I should also bite the bullet on a pair of Jordaan's.



The SA said that it would be today although checking on the gucci website prices still seem to be the same so it could be any day this week! She did show me the box for the jordaans with the new price on them. I'm not sure if princetowns will be getting a price increase unforuntately!
edit: price increase on bags has happened already! 



papertiger said:


> They can but as you prob would guess, once stretched they can't be returned



Perfect! I just need them to stretch a little and they will be good to go.


----------



## snibor

Coco.lover said:


> These are my Made to order Princetown mules. Ordered them in Paris in May and just received them a couple weeks ago. LOVE them! They came in a special box and special dustbag. Haven't worn them yet! If anyone needs a great SA in Paris just PM me! Great customer service



Gorgeous!


----------



## jellybebe

Hobbiezm said:


> Thanks! This design is beautiful



I’m in love with them! They combine some of my fave things... roses, embroidery, pink and fur! And Princetowns, of course. Are you going to get them?


----------



## little_j

My jordaan loafers arrived. Is it normal though that the white paper leaflet with the shoe information has been ripped off? I have them on my other shoe boxes but I bought those shoes from matches and mytheresa. It kind of bugs me as I like to have that information so I know what shoe is in the box.


----------



## papertiger

little_j said:


> View attachment 3836339
> 
> 
> My jordaan loafers arrived. Is it normal though that the white paper leaflet with the shoe information has been ripped off? I have them on my other shoe boxes but I bought those shoes from matches and mytheresa. It kind of bugs me as I like to have that information so I know what shoe is in the box.



Prob had the wrong shoe/size/mod no/price on the box. Maybe stick a white label and write directly on or photo mount a print of the shoe for easy id


----------



## cpdoll

little_j said:


> View attachment 3836339
> 
> 
> My jordaan loafers arrived. Is it normal though that the white paper leaflet with the shoe information has been ripped off? I have them on my other shoe boxes but I bought those shoes from matches and mytheresa. It kind of bugs me as I like to have that information so I know what shoe is in the box.



Congrats on the arrival of your Jordaan's. I just checked my Princeton box from the Sydney boutique and there's also no white paper leaflet on them. HTH.


----------



## Hobbiezm

jellybebe said:


> I’m in love with them! They combine some of my fave things... roses, embroidery, pink and fur! And Princetowns, of course. Are you going to get them?



Hi Jellybebe- well I've ordered something different and can't wait to see them in person... if they aren't what I expect then I believe this is the pair. I'm now sure I want fur ( as we approach winter season plus they look so plush!) and can't wait to share it here! The wait is killing me!!


----------



## jellybebe

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi Jellybebe- well I've ordered something different and can't wait to see them in person... if they aren't what I expect then I believe this is the pair. I'm now sure I want fur ( as we approach winter season plus they look so plush!) and can't wait to share it here! The wait is killing me!!



Ooh can’t wait to see what you got!


----------



## keepall89

Hello girls, does anyone know why the slingback loafer is $50 cheaper? What is the difference?


----------



## loves

i finally caved. i bought a similar pair from stuart weitzman and loved them so decided i'll get the guccis. i wanted a pair of princetown mules with fur for so long! for the princetown i got my size 36 and i find it fits tts. this is for the velvet not the leather.

brixton i had to go down a half size to 35.5, in 36 it was quite loose, the SA says it looks loose on me.

so happy!


----------



## jellybebe

loves said:


> i finally caved. i bought a similar pair from stuart weitzman and loved them so decided i'll get the guccis. i wanted a pair of princetown mules with fur for so long! for the princetown i got my size 36 and i find it fits tts. this is for the velvet not the leather.
> 
> brixton i had to go down a half size to 35.5, in 36 it was quite loose, the SA says it looks loose on me.
> 
> so happy!



Congrats!

I sized up for the velvet pair with fur so I could wear it with socks (like fishnet socks) and almost wish I hadn’t because they feel sort of loose. Oh well!


----------



## Hobbiezm

After weeks of going back and forth - I narrowed my decision to the Gucci snakeskin princetowns... I returned 2 pairs bc each model is different and unique... here she is!

So thrilled and can't wait to break them in


----------



## jellybebe

Hobbiezm said:


> After weeks of going back and forth - I narrowed my decision to the Gucci snakeskin princetowns... I returned 2 pairs bc each model is different and unique... here she is!
> 
> So thrilled and can't wait to break them in



Lovely! Enjoy them! The fur on the inside is the best part.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just read that Gucci is banning the user of fur?!


----------



## pigleto972001

Interesting. What is this made out of?


----------



## lanasyogamama

LOL, I read it would be eliminated after S/S 2018.  I'm surprised though, the fur mules are a big hit.


----------



## pigleto972001

That just means the fur loafers are going to be collectors’ items ! Lol.


----------



## Hobbiezm

lanasyogamama said:


> LOL, I read it would be eliminated after S/S 2018.  I'm surprised though, the fur mules are a big hit.





pigleto972001 said:


> That just means the fur loafers are going to be collectors’ items ! Lol.



I'm not sure- they are going fur free however lamb, alpaca will still be part of their line

https://fashionista.com/2017/10/gucci-stops-selling-animal-fur


----------



## Marleah

OMG.. just saw these..

What do you guys think?


----------



## dooneybaby

Marleah said:


> View attachment 3850921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.. just saw these..
> 
> What do you guys think?


I have the pink ones somewhat similar to these, but these are adorable too. In a weak moment, I might purchase these as well.


----------



## Marleah

dooneybaby said:


> I have the pink ones somewhat similar to these, but these are adorable too. In a weak moment, I might purchase these as well.



I had a weak moment last night.... . Had to order them/see them in person!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Super pretty


----------



## jellybebe

lanasyogamama said:


> I just read that Gucci is banning the user of fur?!



I’m actually happy about this. I admit to having moral dilemmas buying Princetowns with fur. If they stop using  fur and replace it with alpaca or something that is shorn off the animal I will feel much better.


----------



## rdgldy

Marleah said:


> View attachment 3850921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.. just saw these..
> 
> What do you guys think?


love!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Wore mine for the first time yesterday. I am in looooove, I have such narrow feet but these fit perfectly and are so flattering! ❤️
Had to share my excitement with you all!


----------



## suisui00

I just got my first pair of princetowns in black velvet with fur! they are absolutely gorg and everything i've ever dreamed of but the fur is a bit out of control. They're also a little too long for my feet...so I'm  wondering if I sized down...there would be less fur to be exposed to the elements...if that makes sense?

I'm scared to wear them outside (esp in nyc) because some of the fur on the side will surely graze the pavement. I read on some of the earlier pages about the possibility of trimming down the fur...which also a scary thought. Maybe if I get them resoled, that'll give them some lift...


----------



## MaryMary20

Hello, i need some help  i have ordered a pair of gucci leather mules with fur. I kept tried them on in 2 stores,didnt really liked them at first (cant remember the sizes) she told me i should get a smaller size because they get bigger in time. On their website  there are no half sizes as they have on mytheresa (from where i usually order everything,dont know why i have chosen gucci now) i wear 39 eu. On gucci size chart there is gucci size and italian size but when u want to select size it says 39IT wich on size chart it says 38gucci size. So i have orderd 40it thinking its 39. They have arrived,i seem to have some room in the front but afraid they will get too big? Also on gucci site they say to get half size bigger and on my theresa :true to size. Very confusing. Not sure if i should return them abd get 39 or return it and order from mytheresa 39.5 . Sorry for the long post but its quite frustrating Thank you!!


----------



## rdgldy

seriously amazing!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

MaryMary20 said:


> Hello, i need some help  i have ordered a pair of gucci leather mules with fur. I kept tried them on in 2 stores,didnt really liked them at first (cant remember the sizes) she told me i should get a smaller size because they get bigger in time. On their website  there are no half sizes as they have on mytheresa (from where i usually order everything,dont know why i have chosen gucci now) i wear 39 eu. On gucci size chart there is gucci size and italian size but when u want to select size it says 39IT wich on size chart it says 38gucci size. So i have orderd 40it thinking its 39. They have arrived,i seem to have some room in the front but afraid they will get too big? Also on gucci site they say to get half size bigger and on my theresa :true to size. Very confusing. Not sure if i should return them abd get 39 or return it and order from mytheresa 39.5 . Sorry for the long post but its quite frustrating Thank you!!


So if you already have them, decide if you think there’s too much room. Maybe go down a 1/2 size?


----------



## lanasyogamama

rdgldy said:


> seriously amazing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854972



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ap.

rdgldy said:


> seriously amazing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854972



I assumed from the previous picture that this was fabric, but it looks like printed leather from your picture   Is it a leather upper?


----------



## rdgldy

apey_grapey said:


> I assumed from the previous picture that this was fabric, but it looks like printed leather from your picture   Is it a leather upper?


it is!!!


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> it is!!!



Wow! Makes them even more amazing.


----------



## gatorpooh

I was browsing Italist today and saw they had one pair of velvet with fur in raspberry for $613 and they happened to be my size. I took that as a sign  I already have the black with roses (no fur) and they are sooo comfortable!


----------



## paigep889

Help please!! so conflicted!!

So I am very new to all this (literally created this account minutes ago so that I could post), but I'm in the process of buying my first pair of Princetown mules...although I think this question may have been addressed earlier in this thread, I couldn't help but ask again for myself. Also I think my boyfriend is getting tired of hearing me talk about them 

Anyways, I'm in Italy for the next month or so, and I have 100% decided that i WILL buy a pair of Princetowns before I leave (Also, considering the tax refund and the fact they're less expensive here than in the states already...is it crazy I think they're almost affordable?? ). While others might dream of all the pasta or gelato here...I dream of these shoes, and trying to decide which style to go for keeps me up at night. I'm torn between the rose embroidered ones and the plain black ones. With all other designer purchases I make, i ALWAYS (well, usually) start from the most basic styles (since I intend to wear them until I literally can't anymore) and work my way up, however, the embroidered ones are pretty basic themselves. 

I just love how classic and timeless the classic black ones are, but the rose ones are just SO pretty. I've tried them both on already, and I thought the rose makes the vamp look ever so slightly shorter, and they're just classic enough that I don't think i'd get sick of them. here's whats killing me - what if i DO get sick of the roses? simply because they're not the most basic style, my stupid brain tells me they're "trendy" and I really do try to stay away from most trends since they are always so fleeting. 

Can anyone help?? either reassure me that the embroidered ones will last me as long as I want them to, from a style standpoint, or that they won't? any words of wisdom are welcome. Thanks sooo much in advance!!!


----------



## rdgldy

paigep889 said:


> Help please!! so conflicted!!
> 
> So I am very new to all this (literally created this account minutes ago so that I could post), but I'm in the process of buying my first pair of Princetown mules...although I think this question may have been addressed earlier in this thread, I couldn't help but ask again for myself. Also I think my boyfriend is getting tired of hearing me talk about them
> 
> Anyways, I'm in Italy for the next month or so, and I have 100% decided that i WILL buy a pair of Princetowns before I leave (Also, considering the tax refund and the fact they're less expensive here than in the states already...is it crazy I think they're almost affordable?? ). While others might dream of all the pasta or gelato here...I dream of these shoes, and trying to decide which style to go for keeps me up at night. I'm torn between the rose embroidered ones and the plain black ones. With all other designer purchases I make, i ALWAYS (well, usually) start from the most basic styles (since I intend to wear them until I literally can't anymore) and work my way up, however, the embroidered ones are pretty basic themselves.
> 
> I just love how classic and timeless the classic black ones are, but the rose ones are just SO pretty. I've tried them both on already, and I thought the rose makes the vamp look ever so slightly shorter, and they're just classic enough that I don't think i'd get sick of them. here's whats killing me - what if i DO get sick of the roses? simply because they're not the most basic style, my stupid brain tells me they're "trendy" and I really do try to stay away from most trends since they are always so fleeting.
> 
> Can anyone help?? either reassure me that the embroidered ones will last me as long as I want them to, from a style standpoint, or that they won't? any words of wisdom are welcome. Thanks sooo much in advance!!!


I’d say basic black if you’re conflicted about longevity-I personally don’t worry about that and would just get what I love most!


----------



## mundodabolsa

paigep889 said:


> I just love how classic and timeless the classic black ones are, *but the rose ones are just SO pretty.* I've tried them both on already, and I thought the rose makes the vamp look ever so slightly shorter, and they're just classic enough that I don't think i'd get sick of them. here's whats killing me - what if i DO get sick of the roses? simply because they're not the most basic style, my stupid brain tells me they're "trendy" and I really do try to stay away from most trends since they are always so fleeting.
> 
> Can anyone help?? either reassure me that the embroidered ones will last me as long as I want them to, from a style standpoint, or that they won't? any words of wisdom are welcome. Thanks sooo much in advance!!!



I'd say go for the roses.  They're the ones that make your heart sing and it will be nice to have a more unique pair of shoes to associate with a special trip.  Sounds like you will get the black ones eventually anyhow, so let those come from your regular every day store.


----------



## WishList986

paigep889 said:


> Help please!! so conflicted!!
> 
> So I am very new to all this (literally created this account minutes ago so that I could post), but I'm in the process of buying my first pair of Princetown mules...although I think this question may have been addressed earlier in this thread, I couldn't help but ask again for myself. Also I think my boyfriend is getting tired of hearing me talk about them
> 
> Anyways, I'm in Italy for the next month or so, and I have 100% decided that i WILL buy a pair of Princetowns before I leave (Also, considering the tax refund and the fact they're less expensive here than in the states already...is it crazy I think they're almost affordable?? ). While others might dream of all the pasta or gelato here...I dream of these shoes, and trying to decide which style to go for keeps me up at night. I'm torn between the rose embroidered ones and the plain black ones. With all other designer purchases I make, i ALWAYS (well, usually) start from the most basic styles (since I intend to wear them until I literally can't anymore) and work my way up, however, the embroidered ones are pretty basic themselves.
> 
> I just love how classic and timeless the classic black ones are, but the rose ones are just SO pretty. I've tried them both on already, and I thought the rose makes the vamp look ever so slightly shorter, and they're just classic enough that I don't think i'd get sick of them. here's whats killing me - what if i DO get sick of the roses? simply because they're not the most basic style, my stupid brain tells me they're "trendy" and I really do try to stay away from most trends since they are always so fleeting.
> 
> Can anyone help?? either reassure me that the embroidered ones will last me as long as I want them to, from a style standpoint, or that they won't? any words of wisdom are welcome. Thanks sooo much in advance!!!



I'm a bit biased as I own a pair of the rose mules, but that's my vote!! They literally go with everything I own, and I think they are just as timeless as the plain black ones. The rose pair jazzes up every outfit, they're just so fun and unique without being too loud or obnoxious!


----------



## gatorpooh

WishList986 said:


> I'm a bit biased as I own a pair of the rose mules, but that's my vote!! They literally go with everything I own, and I think they are just as timeless as the plain black ones. The rose pair jazzes up every outfit, they're just so fun and unique without being too loud or obnoxious!



+1
I have the rose embroidered mules and I absolutely love them! I thought I would have difficulty styling them, but they go with so much.


----------



## PHOK

am i allowed to say just get both overseas and just limit your spending for a few months when you get back home? [emoji23][emoji16][emoji38] it does seem like you really do want both. i'd says roses since the classic black will always be around but if they're a decent amount cheaper over there, get both!!  (sorry, i am of zero help.. [emoji23])


----------



## paigep889

rdgldy said:


> I’d say basic black if you’re conflicted about longevity-I personally don’t worry about that and would just get what I love most!



that's what i'm thinking...i'll never get sick of the black but WILL i get sick of the roses?? i dont know!! ughh



mundodabolsa said:


> I'd say go for the roses. They're the ones that make your heart sing and it will be nice to have a more unique pair of shoes to associate with a special trip. Sounds like you will get the black ones eventually anyhow, so let those come from your regular every day store.



true. like, if i love them so much, i won't get sick of them? 



WishList986 said:


> I'm a bit biased as I own a pair of the rose mules, but that's my vote!! They literally go with everything I own, and I think they are just as timeless as the plain black ones. The rose pair jazzes up every outfit, they're just so fun and unique without being too loud or obnoxious!





gatorpooh said:


> I have the rose embroidered mules and I absolutely love them! I thought I would have difficulty styling them, but they go with so much.



right?? pink is a neutral to me, but still adds something...



PHOK said:


> am i allowed to say just get both overseas and just limit your spending for a few months when you get back home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does seem like you really do want both. i'd says roses since the classic black will always be around but if they're a decent amount cheaper over there, get both!! (sorry, i am of zero help..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



the angel on one side is telling me to not do this, but omg the devil on the other is pushing me towards this...maybe i'll see how much i'm working with at the end of the trip and go from there...



thank you all so much!!! i have a few more weeks to (over)think about this...will update with final decision!! any other opinions are always welcome


----------



## Natasha210

I have the plain black but really wanted the roses but they didn't have my size [emoji24] I am now wanting to buy the roses one!
So i vote roses! Or both! [emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

paigep889 said:


> Help please!! so conflicted!!
> 
> So I am very new to all this (literally created this account minutes ago so that I could post), but I'm in the process of buying my first pair of Princetown mules...although I think this question may have been addressed earlier in this thread, I couldn't help but ask again for myself. Also I think my boyfriend is getting tired of hearing me talk about them
> 
> Anyways, I'm in Italy for the next month or so, and I have 100% decided that i WILL buy a pair of Princetowns before I leave (Also, considering the tax refund and the fact they're less expensive here than in the states already...is it crazy I think they're almost affordable?? ). While others might dream of all the pasta or gelato here...I dream of these shoes, and trying to decide which style to go for keeps me up at night. I'm torn between the rose embroidered ones and the plain black ones. With all other designer purchases I make, i ALWAYS (well, usually) start from the most basic styles (since I intend to wear them until I literally can't anymore) and work my way up, however, the embroidered ones are pretty basic themselves.
> 
> I just love how classic and timeless the classic black ones are, but the rose ones are just SO pretty. I've tried them both on already, and I thought the rose makes the vamp look ever so slightly shorter, and they're just classic enough that I don't think i'd get sick of them. here's whats killing me - what if i DO get sick of the roses? simply because they're not the most basic style, my stupid brain tells me they're "trendy" and I really do try to stay away from most trends since they are always so fleeting.
> 
> Can anyone help?? either reassure me that the embroidered ones will last me as long as I want them to, from a style standpoint, or that they won't? any words of wisdom are welcome. Thanks sooo much in advance!!!



I'm echoing what others have already said. 

If you find the roses in your size take them first. The classic black will be the last to be rested, if you want them later there'll be another chance.


----------



## mundodabolsa

paigep889 said:


> true. like, if i love them so much, i won't get sick of them?



Personally I wear a lot of funky shoes.  The shinier and brighter the better.  I dress plainly and jazz it up with crazy shoes.  I don't worry about getting sick of them because there is always something new and shinier I want and get excited over long before I've gotten sick of the old ones. 

Like no matter how much I tell myself I will buy a pair of shoes to wear them until there are holes in the soles, the fact is I will wear them a ton for the first months but then they will get less rotation just naturally when I buy the next new, more exciting thing.


----------



## audreylita

paigep889 said:


> Help please!! so conflicted!!
> 
> So I am very new to all this (literally created this account minutes ago so that I could post), but I'm in the process of buying my first pair of Princetown mules...although I think this question may have been addressed earlier in this thread, I couldn't help but ask again for myself. Also I think my boyfriend is getting tired of hearing me talk about them
> 
> Anyways, I'm in Italy for the next month or so, and I have 100% decided that i WILL buy a pair of Princetowns before I leave (Also, considering the tax refund and the fact they're less expensive here than in the states already...is it crazy I think they're almost affordable?? ). While others might dream of all the pasta or gelato here...I dream of these shoes, and trying to decide which style to go for keeps me up at night. I'm torn between the rose embroidered ones and the plain black ones. With all other designer purchases I make, i ALWAYS (well, usually) start from the most basic styles (since I intend to wear them until I literally can't anymore) and work my way up, however, the embroidered ones are pretty basic themselves.
> 
> I just love how classic and timeless the classic black ones are, but the rose ones are just SO pretty. I've tried them both on already, and I thought the rose makes the vamp look ever so slightly shorter, and they're just classic enough that I don't think i'd get sick of them. here's whats killing me - what if i DO get sick of the roses? simply because they're not the most basic style, my stupid brain tells me they're "trendy" and I really do try to stay away from most trends since they are always so fleeting.
> 
> Can anyone help?? either reassure me that the embroidered ones will last me as long as I want them to, from a style standpoint, or that they won't? any words of wisdom are welcome. Thanks sooo much in advance!!!


I am certainly no expert on this particular shoe but see that this thread was created in February, 2016 specifically for this shoe.  Maybe someone else can chime in when Gucci began manufacturing this specific style?  This shoe is trendy now but it would be interesting to see exactly when it was first made, it may be a classic that Gucci has been making for awhile.   I personally don't know but it would be great if someone knew this info.


----------



## tippyknu

Does anyone have both the black leather fur and velvet fur and can speak to the sizing of them? Did you get the same size in both? Wasn't sure if the velvet runs differently especially with the fur. TIA!


----------



## paigep889

gatorpooh said:


> I was browsing Italist today and saw they had one pair of velvet with fur in raspberry for $613 and they happened to be my size. I took that as a sign  I already have the black with roses (no fur) and they are sooo comfortable!
> View attachment 3865895


also, these are amazing!!! making my decision look like child's play


----------



## paigep889

papertiger said:


> If you find the roses in your size take them first. The classic black will be the last to be rested, if you want them later there'll be another chance.



good point. if the roses went out too soon after i got black, i know i'd beat myself up for not jumping on them while I had the chance.



audreylita said:


> Maybe someone else can chime in when Gucci began manufacturing this specific style? This shoe is trendy now but it would be interesting to see exactly when it was first made, it may be a classic that Gucci has been making for awhile. I personally don't know but it would be great if someone knew this info.



on the same note, i totally second this...and if anyone knows how long certain styles stay in rotation if NOT a classic, then maybe i could predict how long they'll be around???


----------



## papertiger

paigep889 said:


> good point. if the roses went out too soon after i got black, i know i'd beat myself up for not jumping on them while I had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> *on the same note, i totally second this...and if anyone knows how long certain styles stay in rotation if NOT a classic, then maybe i could predict how long they'll be around???*



Gucci are one of the most unpredictable designers regards short or longterm policies. I advise all to just get specific and seasonal things if/while they can. More so atm because as in the words of one of my SAs when asked about the longer and longer queues outside the stores, "it's like sale time everyday".


----------



## gatorpooh

LOVE


----------



## LT bag lady

Just got the Princeton mules without fur in Paris.  Love them!  Was going to put Vibram soles on them but they are not slippery.


----------



## WishList986

gatorpooh said:


> LOVE


Obsessed with these, great purchase!


----------



## gatorpooh

WishList986 said:


> Obsessed with these, great purchase!



Thank you [emoji846]


----------



## papertiger

audreylita said:


> I am certainly no expert on this particular shoe but see that this thread was created in February, 2016 specifically for this shoe.  Maybe someone else can chime in when Gucci began manufacturing this specific style?  This shoe is trendy now but it would be interesting to see exactly when it was first made, it may be a classic that Gucci has been making for awhile.   I personally don't know but it would be great if someone knew this info.



1970s, it was a man's slipper.

It was first made on a ladies last AW15 with the fur inside for the catwalk and Gucci have added variations ever since.


----------



## Peepip

Hi everyone! I just bought my first pair of Gucci shoes, but now I’m nervous I got them too big. I’m usually a 36 but I got 36.5 because I felt like they were a tiny bit short in the store (long narrow feet).

Can you please let me know how you think these fit on me?? From the side there looks to be a lot of extra shoe but the top view (the view I was seeing in the store makes it look okay)
I feel like I’m always having trouble getting the right size so Id really like any advice and opinions! Thanks

Edit- forgot to add that I’m 7.5 months pregnant so now I’m thinking my feet may be a bit swollen too so maybe I should have gotten my normal size...?!


----------



## Deviltress

i got my Gucci Princetown fur mules - but i'm a little nervous someone pulled a switch-a-roo and they are not authentic - i bought them from NM ( so i can obviously return/exchange ) ... but i thought maybe if i showed them here maybe someone would have thoughts .. maybe i'm just overly paranoid since paying over $1K ( due to tax ) .. 

The bottoms do not have the circle with the R .. and also around the bottom edge you can see the black fading .. thoughts?


----------



## audreylita

Deviltress said:


> i got my Gucci Princetown fur mules - but i'm a little nervous someone pulled a switch-a-roo and they are not authentic - i bought them from NM ( so i can obviously return/exchange ) ... but i thought maybe if i showed them here maybe someone would have thoughts .. maybe i'm just overly paranoid since paying over $1K ( due to tax ) ..
> 
> The bottoms do not have the circle with the R .. and also around the bottom edge you can see the black fading .. thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880574
> View attachment 3880576
> View attachment 3880577
> View attachment 3880578
> View attachment 3880579


I own several Princetown's both with and without fur.  I just looked at the soles of all of them and they all have that little R EXCEPT the black ones with fur which do not have it.  Weird.


----------



## Deviltress

audreylita said:


> I own several Princetown's both with and without fur.  I just looked at the soles of all of them and they all have that little R EXCEPT the black ones with fur which do not have it.  Weird.



TY! .. spending this much on shoes i'm just paranoid - ha ... do you see on my soles how the black is fading too on the edge? .. think it's not that big of a deal and nothing to do with authenticity?


----------



## 8Lovelux8

tippyknu said:


> Does anyone have both the black leather fur and velvet fur and can speak to the sizing of them? Did you get the same size in both? Wasn't sure if the velvet runs differently especially with the fur. TIA!


----------



## 8Lovelux8

I have both and they fit the same


----------



## 8Lovelux8

lanasyogamama said:


> LOL, I read it would be eliminated after S/S 2018.  I'm surprised though, the fur mules are a big hit.


----------



## 8Lovelux8

They are not fur, the are sheared lamb


----------



## Gina88

Obsessed. I bought the red Brixton and blue velvet Jordaan with the intention of keeping only one, now I just can't decide. 

For reference, I'm a 37 in everything except in these loafers. I have narrow feet.
- 36 in Brixton and leather Jordaan
- 36.5 in velvet Jordaan and leather Princetown
- 37 in furry Princetown.


----------



## snibor

Gina88 said:


> Obsessed. I bought the red Brixton and blue velvet Jordaan with the intention of keeping only one, now I just can't decide.
> 
> For reference, I'm a 37 in everything except in these loafers. I have narrow feet.
> - 36 in Brixton and leather Jordaan
> - 36.5 in velvet Jordaan and leather Princetown
> - 37 in furry Princetown.
> 
> View attachment 3881918



Luv both!


----------



## Peepip

Gina88 said:


> Obsessed. I bought the red Brixton and blue velvet Jordaan with the intention of keeping only one, now I just can't decide.
> 
> For reference, I'm a 37 in everything except in these loafers. I have narrow feet.
> - 36 in Brixton and leather Jordaan
> - 36.5 in velvet Jordaan and leather Princetown
> - 37 in furry Princetown.
> 
> View attachment 3881918



I love the blue velvet!!!


----------



## sayhitoromes

For those who have the velvet ones, how are they holding up?


----------



## fuel122909

gatorpooh said:


> I was browsing Italist today and saw they had one pair of velvet with fur in raspberry for $613 and they happened to be my size. I took that as a sign  I already have the black with roses (no fur) and they are sooo comfortable!
> View attachment 3865895



Did you end up ordering it? If so, is it authentic? Thanks.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That’s a beautiful blue.


----------



## Brigitte031

Gina88 said:


> Obsessed. I bought the red Brixton and blue velvet Jordaan with the intention of keeping only one, now I just can't decide.
> 
> For reference, I'm a 37 in everything except in these loafers. I have narrow feet.
> - 36 in Brixton and leather Jordaan
> - 36.5 in velvet Jordaan and leather Princetown
> - 37 in furry Princetown.
> 
> View attachment 3881918



I actually really love the red leather, especially on your skin tone. I think they’ll match with more things, too... like black or blue or white denim. Blue velvet seems a little more seasonal to me.


----------



## gatorpooh

fuel122909 said:


> Did you end up ordering it? If so, is it authentic? Thanks.



Yes, I ordered them and they are authentic [emoji846]


----------



## fuel122909

gatorpooh said:


> Yes, I ordered them and they are authentic [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883388




What a beauty. Thank you  Contemplating if they are legit website as I have been burned before from other sites. I am getting ready to buy my very first Chloe bag (Drew) and want to make sure that they sell only authentic items.


----------



## gatorpooh

fuel122909 said:


> What a beauty. Thank you  Contemplating if they are legit website as I have been burned before from other sites. I am getting ready to buy my very first Chloe bag (Drew) and want to make sure that they sell only authentic items.



I understand that. There are so many fakes these days [emoji853] I’ve purchased from Italist many times (including Chloe boots) and I’ve always received authentic items.


----------



## Mypursee

audreylita said:


> I own several Princetown's both with and without fur.  I just looked at the soles of all of them and they all have that little R EXCEPT the black ones with fur which do not have it.  Weird.


Hi guys, I have the same issue! I just bought mine brand new from a private seller and am not seeing a little "R" on the sole. I checked my leather mules without fur and they do have it. Also, the exact same item on display at Gucci does have this "R". Any thoughts? I compared the shoe box and dustbag to mine and they are identical. I will upload photos of the display and the ones I received, please give me opinions on authenticity!


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> View attachment 3891064
> View attachment 3891065
> View attachment 3891066
> View attachment 3891067
> View attachment 3891068
> View attachment 3891069
> View attachment 3891071
> View attachment 3891072
> View attachment 3891073
> 
> Hi guys, I have the same issue! I just bought mine brand new from a private seller and am not seeing a little "R" on the sole. I checked my leather mules without fur and they do have it. Also, the exact same item on display at Gucci does have this "R". Any thoughts? I compared the shoe box and dustbag to mine and they are identical. I will upload photos of the display and the ones I received, please give me opinions on authenticity!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Deviltress said:


> i got my Gucci Princetown fur mules - but i'm a little nervous someone pulled a switch-a-roo and they are not authentic - i bought them from NM ( so i can obviously return/exchange ) ... but i thought maybe if i showed them here maybe someone would have thoughts .. maybe i'm just overly paranoid since paying over $1K ( due to tax ) ..
> 
> The bottoms do not have the circle with the R .. and also around the bottom edge you can see the black fading .. thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880574
> View attachment 3880576
> View attachment 3880577
> View attachment 3880578
> View attachment 3880579


Not trying to plug or anything but i did a review of real vs fake on my Instagram using fake fur loafers if it helps for you to compare? I compared with real Princetown mules non fur but at least you can compare your fake ones to the fur fake ones i posted. My insta is @PurseOnFleek

To me they look ok but your photos arent clear enough for me to be sure


----------



## Hellos

Hello everyone. I just got the Princetown Slingbacks in a size 36 and 35.5 and can’t tell which one fits best! The leather feels much more soft on these than the original, so I feel like they’re gonna stretch a little more? I am a size 35.5 in the Brixton and 36 in the regular Princetown leathers. Help!


----------



## audreylita

As previously stated, I also own black velvet fur lined Princetowns that do not have the little R on the sole.  I purchased them at the Neiman Marcus store in Boca Raton.  They are absolutely the real deal.  I own other fur lined and non fur lined, some from Neimans and the others from Saks, they are all authentic.  Manolo Blahnik has little nuances on the lettering on his soles that are not all the same.  There are various reasons why it's done.  I'm not familiar with Gucci manufacturing specifically so can't comment on why they would do it.  But it is not uncommon for any manufacturer of shoes to have slight variations on the sole from time to time.


----------



## Annie81

Got my princetown black leather slippers yesterday no fur! I got a size 41 I am a 40.5 in my gucci sneakers however usually all my other shoes I am a 41. I have a long and narrow foot I didn't find the width too wide at all maybe a little loose just hope they don't stretch too much . They do seem long at the front like other people have said but I still liked them anyway


----------



## rosewang924

ok, i have been wanting the brown one without fur for a while and have a gift card from Barneys.  went to their website and it says pre-order but it won't let me select size to order.  does anyone know what to do?  thank you for your help.


----------



## mimicry26

Hi guys
Is there anyone here own or have see the Gold Princetown? Is the color neutral or very yellow ?

And how is the sizing for Princetown & Peyton backless slipper? Are they the same?

If i wear valentino rockstud flats, chanel flats in 37.5, ferragamo varina in 7C/7D  (i have wide feet/bunion) which size should i get for Princetown (black without fur  or gold) & Peyton backless slipper? Thank you


----------



## rdgldy

mimicry26 said:


> Hi guys
> Is there anyone here own or have see the Gold Princetown? Is the color neutral or very yellow ?
> 
> And how is the sizing for Princetown & Peyton backless slipper? Are they the same?
> 
> If i wear valentino rockstud flats, chanel flats in 37.5, ferragamo varina in 7C/7D  (i have wide feet/bunion) which size should i get for Princetown (black without fur  or gold) & Peyton backless slipper? Thank you


I find the gold yellowy.  Not sure about advice on sizing as they’re pretty narrow.


----------



## AmFo5

gatorpooh said:


> Yes, I ordered them and they are authentic [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883388



Hi Gatorpooh, I see you have both the leather with rose and the pink velvet with fur. Do you find you wear both? I’m thinking of getting both but unsure if I’ll wear the pink fur a ton. However I wear my pink Valentino rock studs a ton along with my Miu Miu lace ups which are both pink. Thanks!


----------



## gatorpooh

AmFo5 said:


> Hi Gatorpooh, I see you have both the leather with rose and the pink velvet with fur. Do you find you wear both? I’m thinking of getting both but unsure if I’ll wear the pink fur a ton. However I wear my pink Valentino rock studs a ton along with my Miu Miu lace ups which are both pink. Thanks!



Hi AmFo5, I definitely wear the black with rose more, but the velvet with fur are my favorite! They are so soft and comfortable. I'm just picky about the places I wear them since the fur does touch the ground. I also live in Florida so it's often too hot for fur. The black with rose are definitely more versatile and carefree. I love both! Hope this helps!


----------



## jellybebe

mimicry26 said:


> Hi guys
> Is there anyone here own or have see the Gold Princetown? Is the color neutral or very yellow ?
> 
> And how is the sizing for Princetown & Peyton backless slipper? Are they the same?
> 
> If i wear valentino rockstud flats, chanel flats in 37.5, ferragamo varina in 7C/7D  (i have wide feet/bunion) which size should i get for Princetown (black without fur  or gold) & Peyton backless slipper? Thank you



I find the gold kind of yellow too.
For Princetown I would size up at least 1/2 size and maybe 1 size if you have a wider foot.


----------



## mimicry26

jellybebe said:


> I find the gold kind of yellow too.
> For Princetown I would size up at least 1/2 size and maybe 1 size if you have a wider foot.


Hi
Im planning to get the black leather one without the fur.
My usual size: 37 for ferragamo, 37.5 for valentino & chanel flats
Do you think i should get 37.5 or 38?
Im scared 38 would be too long?
My foot is kinda wide in the front but not too long...


----------



## papertiger

mimicry26 said:


> Hi guys
> Is there anyone here own or have see the Gold Princetown? Is the color neutral or very yellow ?
> 
> And how is the sizing for Princetown & Peyton backless slipper? Are they the same?
> 
> If i wear valentino rockstud flats, chanel flats in 37.5, ferragamo varina in 7C/7D  (i have wide feet/bunion) which size should i get for Princetown (black without fur  or gold) & Peyton backless slipper? Thank you



It's proper yellow gold, like 18kt. My Gucci Dionysus boots are the same colour and they're very _full-on_ party


----------



## cuteusername

Help! I'm torn between the rose embroidered or lace overlay Princetown mules (no fur).  I need help! Which will go with more? Does the lace hide the signature horse bit? Do we care?


----------



## amberlee9

Hello can someone please help me... I am super confused with Gucci sizing. I'm trying to use their sizing chart on the website but there is all different sizes for US, Gucci Size, Italian and France. I usually wear a 9 in US, my Chanel espadrilles are a 39. But I am trying to order the princetown from Italist and their sizes are in italian. I measured my foot and it was 25.5 cm which according to Gucci sizing chart is size 38.5 italian...is this correct, should I order 38.5? Please help... TIA


----------



## dk2504

b.Jane said:


> haha! that's a funny way to put it. I do like the hairiness, but the practical side of me thinks trimming the hair will prevent it from getting too dirty...idk just a thought and was curious if anyone has done it



Hi Dear! Did you end up trimming your mules? I’m considering giving mine a haircut and I was wondering if you had any advice.


----------



## jill39

Hey all narrow feet people--need your help!   So want these chic mules and heard these run narrow which is good for me!  But afraid to size up as per the recommendation due to the width issue!  Did you all take your usual size to keep the narrow width?


----------



## ittybitty

jill39 said:


> Hey all narrow feet people--need your help!   So want these chic mules and heard these run narrow which is good for me!  But afraid to size up as per the recommendation due to the width issue!  Did you all take your usual size to keep the narrow width?



I have narrow feet and went up half a size. They fit perfectly and are very comfortable.


----------



## jill39

ittybitty said:


> I have narrow feet and went up half a size. They fit perfectly and are very comfortable.



Thank you!  That really helps!


----------



## hazzygogo

Still love my GUCCI Princetown loafers!  The fur are so warm and comfortable right about now.  Took a half size larger in the fur lined, the others are my normal size.  I have somewhat wide feet.  Both soles have the R trademark.  I Initally wanted the black velvet but have really been surprised as to all the turquoise color can be worn with.   Love love love them!


----------



## kloey.123

I’m torn between off white and black Princeton loafers.. what do you think? Is the white harder to maintain?


----------



## Myluvmaya

kloey.123 said:


> View attachment 3923994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m torn between off white and black Princeton loafers.. what do you think? Is the white harder to maintain?


I love the black!


----------



## lanasyogamama

kloey.123 said:


> View attachment 3923994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m torn between off white and black Princeton loafers.. what do you think? Is the white harder to maintain?



They both look awesome.  I world guess the white is harder to maintain.  I have the black.


----------



## Kloey123

I got the black Princetowns today (because I secretly want to also get the Peytons in white haha) !!! The sales associate recommends that i wear the Princetowns for a bit before i bring them to get added sole protection...what are your recommendations?


----------



## WishList986

Kloey123 said:


> I got the black Princetowns today (because I secretly want to also get the Peytons in white haha) !!! The sales associate recommends that i wear the Princetowns for a bit before i bring them to get added sole protection...what are your recommendations?


I took both pairs of mine to a local shoe repair store and got a thin rubber sole put on before wearing them. It helps me not slip around and will keep them from wearing out too fast.


----------



## Kloey123

is it better to put the soles before wearing or after a couple of wears...does it matter?


----------



## guccikat

Hello! I just received a pair of the fur mules and I wanted to get your opinion! First off, I discovered that the left shoe has more fur (thicker and longer fur) than the right shoe, and also this one has an R stamp on it.  It's really throwing me off because I ordered both a size 39 and 38.5 and the 39's don't have the above mentioned issues. 
Should I be worried the 38.5 are replicas returned to the store? I got them shipped from Nordstrom.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks!!


----------



## Kloey123

guccikat said:


> Hello! I just received a pair of the fur mules and I wanted to get your opinion! First off, I discovered that the left shoe has more fur (thicker and longer fur) than the right shoe, and also this one has an R stamp on it.  It's really throwing me off because I ordered both a size 39 and 38.5 and the 39's don't have the above mentioned issues.
> Should I be worried the 38.5 are replicas returned to the store? I got them shipped from Nordstrom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930921
> View attachment 3930922
> View attachment 3930923
> 
> Thanks!!


i'm not sure, but i've seen pics of it with the R and without the R. The princetown flats without fur that I purchased from Holt Renfrew dont have an R...but then i've seen it with the R too online from youtube...


----------



## iLuvBeauty

I love my Princetown slippers.... I have the silver glitter pair and now want the black pair.  The glitter is very delicate, and the shoes is very stiff. I sized up, but I think I will size down for the black pair when I get them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

iLuvBeauty said:


> I love my Princetown slippers.... I have the silver glitter pair and now want the black pair.  The glitter is very delicate, and the shoes is very stiff. I sized up, but I think I will size down for the black pair when I get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931882



Wow, those are so pretty!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## iLuvBeauty

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, those are so pretty!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you.   I get so many compliments when I wear them.


----------



## ive_flipped

iLuvBeauty said:


> I love my Princetown slippers.... I have the silver glitter pair and now want the black pair.  The glitter is very delicate, and the shoes is very stiff. I sized up, but I think I will size down for the black pair when I get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931882



Gorgeous!!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

ive_flipped said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you


----------



## cuteusername

lace overlay mules or black with rose?  Thoughts? Help


----------



## Kloey123

guccikat said:


> Hello! I just received a pair of the fur mules and I wanted to get your opinion! First off, I discovered that the left shoe has more fur (thicker and longer fur) than the right shoe, and also this one has an R stamp on it.  It's really throwing me off because I ordered both a size 39 and 38.5 and the 39's don't have the above mentioned issues.
> Should I be worried the 38.5 are replicas returned to the store? I got them shipped from Nordstrom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930921
> View attachment 3930922
> View attachment 3930923
> 
> Thanks!!


Did you find out about the R stamp?


----------



## guccikat

Kloey123 said:


> Did you find out about the R stamp?


I haven't looked into it yet, maybe I should email gucci about that
But either way, I will be returning these as the fur is not equal on each shoe.. I hope they will have my size in stock


----------



## candyapples88

Hey guys! Can you help me with Jordaan sizing? I’m a US 8.5-9, wear 39.5 in CL, manolo and choo. My rockstuds and Chanel espadrilles are 40. What size should I take? The rep told me 38.5 but I’m thinking that might be too small. I was thinking 39....??


----------



## noegirl

candyapples88 said:


> Hey guys! Can you help me with Jordaan sizing? I’m a US 8.5-9, wear 39.5 in CL, manolo and choo. My rockstuds and Chanel espadrilles are 40. What size should I take? The rep told me 38.5 but I’m thinking that might be too small. I was thinking 39....??



I would do 39. I found them to be roomy. With that being said. I take a 39 in the Chanel espys, 38.5 in Rockstud s,, 38 in Manolo and 38-38.5 in most CL. I took my jordaan in 38 but now after several wears could have done 37.5 honestly


----------



## Mimiiiz

Hi! I just bought a pair of black leather Princetown slippers and they feel great in terms of fit (not too tight but just enough that it’s nice and snug/ won’t slip off) I’m usually either a 36 to 37 and got the 36.5 (the 37 were more comfortable when tried in store as the fit was slightly less tight than 36.5, but was advised that these will stretch so I got the tighter fit) However my only issue is that my heels slightly hang out (more so on right foot since that foot tends to be a bit bigger than my left) and it’s kinda bugging me. Was just wondering did anyone have a similar experience with theirs and did your shoe ever stretch much (after regular wear and the leather softening) so that your feet went forward? And so gradually had more space where the heel is so that it no longer hang on the edge? And if so, how long/ how much wear did it take for it to stretch and allow this to happen? Thanks!


----------



## girliegirl

guccikat said:


> I haven't looked into it yet, maybe I should email gucci about that
> But either way, I will be returning these as the fur is not equal on each shoe.. I hope they will have my size in stock



Just checked my Gucci Princetowns, both purchased from Gucci and they both have the R stamp. Weird.


----------



## ap.

candyapples88 said:


> Hey guys! Can you help me with Jordaan sizing? I’m a US 8.5-9, wear 39.5 in CL, manolo and choo. My rockstuds and Chanel espadrilles are 40. What size should I take? The rep told me 38.5 but I’m thinking that might be too small. I was thinking 39....??



How is it you're a size 8.5-9 yet don't wear size 38.5 or 39 shoes?  I'm a US 5.5 - 6 and 90% of my shoes are 36 (Chanel, Lanvin, Balenciaga, Manolo, Prada, Bottega, Gucci, Valentino, etc...) with the remaining 10% being 35.5 (Gucci, Tod's, Hermes, Valentino, etc...).

I assume you're not near enough a Gucci to be able to try them on so I suggest ordering both sizes seeing as you don't seem to have a consistent size.  With wear, the Jordaans will expand in volume, if not length, so slightly snug around the foot (but not painful) is the initial fit you're going for.  There shouldn't be any pressure points.


----------



## EBVB

Can anyone help me with sizing. I'm an 8.5-9 in US sizes. I wear a 39 in Chanel espadrilles from last summer, 40 in rockstud sandals(jelly ones) a 38 in Gucci maramont with the lower heel and a 7.5 in all my Gucci ace sneakers. What size would I take in the Princetown lather with the rose on the front? Thanks for your help


----------



## papertiger

EBVB said:


> Can anyone help me with sizing. I'm an 8.5-9 in US sizes. I wear a 39 in Chanel espadrilles from last summer, 40 in rockstud sandals(jelly ones) a 38 in Gucci maramont with the lower heel and a 7.5 in all my Gucci ace sneakers. What size would I take in the Princetown lather with the rose on the front? Thanks for your help



If you go through this thread there's a wealth of information about sizing


----------



## pinky7129

Do the satin ones stretch? No matter how big i get the shoe, my heel still hands a bit and my foot just looks longer [emoji849]


----------



## MissFashion

I have narrow feet also and took my normal shoe size in the Gucci fur princetown loafers


----------



## MissFashion

nickynamfon said:


> Hi, I have read through the whole discussion but I'm still confused and uncertain whether the princetown with fur slippers sizing is like? I'm tts 35. Should stick to my usual 35 or go with 35.5? I've tried to search for 35.5 and there's nothing available at my local boutique. Please advise!



I’ve just got myself a pair with the fur and went with my true shoe size and they will stretch and give a little you don’t need to go up a size!


----------



## Freckles1

Just got mine!!
I went up a half size from my Gucci boots.


----------



## pzammie

I have 2 pair with fur and 1 without fur. I went up a half size in all of them.[emoji7]


----------



## shuze

They’re pretty much my fave shoe right now. Still totally into them and think that they are a classic mule which hasn’t been around for a while and has always been my best shoe fit regardless of heel height.

Funny, but I bought both pair true to my usual 40 although I agree that they run less full than I think is usually true of Gucci footwear but I didn’t need to size up.


----------



## shuze

I think I want a plain black pair but since I’m in CA I think I’d like them in patent and I haven’t seen any patent. Do they exist? Actually black pat with silver hardware would be my first choice for a 3rd pair as my other two are crazies.


----------



## pahkopahko

I recently bought a pair of Gucci princetown on Tradesy and was surprised at the serial number bc it looks very different than my other Guccis (I have the rose, brixton and red princetown).  Could you please check your princetowns and see if your serial number--specifically the font--looks like this? If so, please lmk approximately when and where they were purchased?  The seller claims she bought Fall 2017...


----------



## AtlDesigner

I purchased my first pair in February 2016 and the serial number looks exactly like this.


----------



## pahkopahko

AtlDesigner said:


> I purchased my first pair in February 2016 and the serial number looks exactly like this.


Hi AltDesigner, thanks for your feedback. Do the "3"s specifically look the same (curved, not flat on top)?  May I ask where you purchased them from? Thanks!


----------



## AtlDesigner

pahkopahko said:


> Hi AltDesigner, thanks for your feedback. Do the "3"s specifically look the same (curved, not flat on top)?  May I ask where you purchased them from? Thanks!



I am so sorry. The 3’s are definitely flat on top. I was looking at the 4’s specifically.  All of the other numbers match. 

I purchased these from Neiman Marcus in February 2016.


----------



## ap.

pahkopahko said:


> I recently bought a pair of Gucci princetown on Tradesy and was surprised at the serial number bc it looks very different than my other Guccis (I have the rose, brixton and red princetown).  Could you please check your princetowns and see if your serial number--specifically the font--looks like this? If so, please lmk approximately when and where they were purchased?  The seller claims she bought Fall 2017...



I checked mine (purchased 2016 from Gucci) and the 3's have a flat top.  I didn't even know there was a stamp until I read your post.
My slingbacks (purchased in 2017 from Gucci) also have flat top 3's.


----------



## MM19

I just purchased red princetowns from Saks-anyone else have an “05M” after the style number?  They look fine to me-just checking!


----------



## loverconcerto

I bought the Gucci princetown last month and I love it. However after a few wear and I tried to clean it with leather conditioner, the the black colors is all over my leather cloth which never happened for my other black leather shoes. It loses its shine and it looks more Matte color now.  Just wondering what type of leather is it or anyone has tips how to clean it without losing its shines. Thanks


----------



## cap4life

pzammie said:


> I have 2 pair with fur and 1 without fur. I went up a half size in all of them.[emoji7]
> View attachment 4009678



Love the embroidery on this!!


----------



## cap4life

gatorpooh said:


> Yes, I ordered them and they are authentic [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883388



These look ridiculously comfortable!


----------



## m45ha

MM19 said:


> I just purchased red princetowns from Saks-anyone else have an “05M” after the style number?  They look fine to me-just checking!


Which shade of red is this gorgeous red? Is it Hibiscus red? is it as deep red in real life?


----------



## ap.

I just pre-ordered these Jordaans.  I hope the color is as vibrant as the Princetown picture.


----------



## rdgldy

apey_grapey said:


> I just pre-ordered these Jordaans.  I hope the color is as vibrant as the Princetown picture.
> 
> View attachment 4067994
> View attachment 4067996


so cute!


----------



## MM19

m45ha said:


> Which shade of red is this gorgeous red? Is it Hibiscus red? is it as deep red in real life?


It is hibiscus, which I worried was too bright, but it is the perfect, lipstick blue-red.


----------



## mds123

Hello, can anybody suggest whether princetown fur slippers have serial numbers inside? Its all fur lined so no space to print it, or? Just received a gift - a new pair, they look great & seem to be very well made, but are they authentic?


----------



## papertiger

mds123 said:


> Hello, can anybody suggest whether princetown fur slippers have serial numbers inside? Its all fur lined so no space to print it, or? Just received a gift - a new pair, they look great & seem to be very well made, but are they authentic?



Style number is on the 'tongue' of the upper. Post on Gucci AT Gucci forum but there are _plenty_ of fakes out there.


----------



## mds123

Thank you for the comment. Yes, I understand that the style number should be down there on the "tongue", but its all fur lined, so that gets me confused.. Will try to check the gucci forum, thanks


----------



## m_ichele

AtlDesigner said:


> I am so sorry. The 3’s are definitely flat on top. I was looking at the 4’s specifically.  All of the other numbers match.
> 
> I purchased these from Neiman Marcus in February 2016.



I bought mine from Nordstrom in January 2017 and my 3’s are flat on top too. My numbers are also evenly stamped.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Do these mules ever go on sale? I want a pair but am really hesitant to buy these full price because I'm not 100% sure I'll like them (I never wear mules).


----------



## rdgldy

nycmamaofone said:


> Do these mules ever go on sale? I want a pair but am really hesitant to buy these full price because I'm not 100% sure I'll like them (I never wear mules).


They rarely go on sale, sometimes some seasonal ones might buy not the classic designs.


----------



## hazzygogo

mds123 said:


> Hello, can anybody suggest whether princetown fur slippers have serial numbers inside? Its all fur lined so no space to print it, or? Just received a gift - a new pair, they look great & seem to be very well made, but are they authentic?


Hi there.  I have two pairs mules, ones with fur ones without.  Fur Princetown were purchased from Gucci and have no number.  Both pairs do have the r circled on sole.


----------



## ap.

I received my "pre-ordered" tweed Jordaans.  I didn't expect to receive it until after August, but it came just days after I put in the order.  The true color is between the photos I posted previously:  not as vibrant as the Princetown picture (from Bergdorf), but not as washed out as the Jordaan picture (from Nordstrom).  I think the picture I have below is closest -- at least on my screen.  

It runs smallish -- definitely closer fitting than my leather or velvet Jordaans -- but not enough that I would size up.


----------



## nycmamaofone




----------



## nycmamaofone

^^Here I am trying on the bees and stars version of the mules. I cannot decide if I should get these or the plain ones (unfortunately they didn't have the plain black in my size). I'm really torn because I love the look of them but am worried about wearing mules (I never wear them and prefer to buy secure shoes). This is because I walk all the time in NYC and need reliable walking shoes. Plus the price tag is scaring me off since I'm not 100% sold on the mules. Should I get these? Or the plain? Hold off? Are the bees and stars print too busy?


----------



## rdgldy

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 4072714


I personally love these-have them and the plain black.  I wear mine tons!!


----------



## jellybebe

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 4072714



Love these! I am considering the loafers in white with bees!


----------



## Chanellover2015

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 4072714



These are what I want and I just saw the off white version of the bees and stars...I’m in LOVE so hard to decide


----------



## Chanellover2015

nycmamaofone said:


> ^^Here I am trying on the bees and stars version of the mules. I cannot decide if I should get these or the plain ones (unfortunately they didn't have the plain black in my size). I'm really torn because I love the look of them but am worried about wearing mules (I never wear them and prefer to buy secure shoes). This is because I walk all the time in NYC and need reliable walking shoes. Plus the price tag is scaring me off since I'm not 100% sold on the mules. Should I get these? Or the plain? Hold off? Are the bees and stars print too busy?



Did you end up getting them? Hope you did


----------



## nycmamaofone

Chanellover2015 said:


> Did you end up getting them? Hope you did



No, I am still undecided [emoji53]. I keep going back and forth among the plain black ones, the bees and stars one, the plain loafer, and the plain loafer with fur [emoji31]. Today I somehow really liked the embellished ones (heart and lion) a lot after seeing it on someone. Argh. Too many options. 

I am the type of person to buy an expensive pair of shoes with no problem if I am sure I will wear them a lot. But with these, I cannot decide which version is best. Should I get the plain ones or bees and stars now for summer and the fur loafers for fall/winter? Or just one pair? Or none? Argh. I've never been so undecided about a shoe purchase before!!


----------



## ap.

nycmamaofone said:


> No, I am still undecided [emoji53]. I keep going back and forth among the plain black ones, the bees and stars one, the plain loafer, and the plain loafer with fur [emoji31]. Today I somehow really liked the embellished ones (heart and lion) a lot after seeing it on someone. Argh. Too many options.
> 
> I am the type of person to buy an expensive pair of shoes with no problem if I am sure I will wear them a lot. But with these, I cannot decide which version is best. Should I get the plain ones or bees and stars now for summer and the fur loafers for fall/winter? Or just one pair? Or none? Argh. I've never been so undecided about a shoe purchase before!!



Get the bees.  They're more interesting than plain black and can be used in all the situations you'd wear plain black.  You won't stop at just one, so get the fur later to wear in the winter.


----------



## nycmamaofone

apey_grapey said:


> Get the bees.  They're more interesting than plain black and can be used in all the situations you'd wear plain black.  You won't stop at just one, so get the fur later to wear in the winter.



Thanks for the feedback! I can't decide if the plain ones are too plain or if the bees and stars one is too busy. But yeah, I was thinking what you were--I was/am afraid that I'll end up wanting the fur ones too [emoji38]


----------



## pzammie

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I can't decide if the plain ones are too plain or if the bees and stars one is too busy. But yeah, I was thinking what you were--I was/am afraid that I'll end up wanting the fur ones too [emoji38]



Get the fur!  I have 2 pair:  black with [emoji197] embroidery and plain black. I wear them ALL the time. I have 1 [emoji259] embroidery pair without fur and hardly ever wear them.


----------



## lovelovelv

Some advice-I purchased the brocade mules with fur and wondering if people wear these in th spring/summer and if appropriate for fall/winter since they’re fabric? Also any experience on how the hold up? I got them on sale but on fence If I should keep them


----------



## lovelovelv

lovelovelv said:


> Some advice-I purchased the brocade mules with fur and wondering if people wear these in th spring/summer and if appropriate for fall/winter since they’re fabric? Also any experience on how the hold up? I got them on sale but on fence If I should keep them


----------



## ap.

lovelovelv said:


> Some advice-I purchased the brocade mules with fur and wondering if people wear these in th spring/summer and if appropriate for fall/winter since they’re fabric? Also any experience on how the hold up? I got them on sale but on fence If I should keep them



I can't imagine wearing them in the summer, but I'm in NYC where summers are hot and humid.  If you were in SF or other places with mild/cool summer weather, they'd be totally appropriate.


----------



## pixiejenna

I love the bee and star mules. I think that they have s bee and star loafer too if being a mule style is what's turning you off. I don't spend that kind of money on shoes but I might for these. The only other high end shoe I bought was a balenciaga sandal and I rarely use them. Ever since I've been really skittish about dropping this kind of money on shoes. I also love the fur ones two but I know I'd ruin those in 5 seconds.


----------



## sarafria

Hi all
So I went to Gucci store to try on Princetowns and now am confused between these two
	

		
			
		

		
	



Or shud I just go with these sneakers?


----------



## jellybebe

sarafria said:


> Hi all
> So I went to Gucci store to try on Princetowns and now am confused between these two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088261
> 
> Or shud I just go with these sneakers?
> View attachment 4088262



Love the floral pair! Is the other pair white or pink?


----------



## m_ichele

sarafria said:


> Hi all
> So I went to Gucci store to try on Princetowns and now am confused between these two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088261
> 
> Or shud I just go with these sneakers?
> View attachment 4088262



Love the floral!


----------



## name_required

Hello,
First time posting on this website... I just have a quick question!
I am planning on buying the princetown slippers/mules with fur. I went into the store tried on the one without fur and the 38.5 fit perfectly. However, I want to buy from an online retailer (to pay less tax!) and unfortunately the 38.5 has been out of stock for a while. Do you recommend going a half size up (39) or half size down (38) or just waiting until 38.5 comes back into stock? I know the leather gets softer/stretches out a little, but I wasn't sure if it would be uncomfortable or if the fur would get flattened too much if I go with the 38's...
Thank you!


----------



## name_required

name_required said:


> Hello,
> First time posting on this website... I just have a quick question!
> I am planning on buying the princetown slippers/mules with fur. I went into the store tried on the one without fur and the 38.5 fit perfectly. However, I want to buy from an online retailer (to pay less tax!) and unfortunately the 38.5 has been out of stock for a while. Do you recommend going a half size up (39) or half size down (38) or just waiting until 38.5 comes back into stock? I know the leather gets softer/stretches out a little, but I wasn't sure if it would be uncomfortable or if the fur would get flattened too much if I go with the 38's...
> Thank you!



anybody around?  please help a girl out!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

name_required said:


> anybody around?  please help a girl out!!



Size up [emoji1320]


----------



## Bisoux78

Ok ladies, I need your input. Just got the light pink leather Princetown's and I wanted to know if I should pre-treat the leather before wearing them? Since its such a light color, I'm afraid of getting them *too* dirty so any kind of spray that would help prevent this, I'd gladly try.


----------



## MrsB

Light pink or red Princetowns (without fur)?? I have Jordaans in black. Would like to wear these to work sometimes, but office dress code only allows denim in summer - otherwise, I wear black or navy pants most days. I'm in NYC and walk to work, so white feels hugely unpractical. Advice?!


----------



## name_required

lanasyogamama said:


> Size up [emoji1320]



Thank you!!


----------



## rdgldy

MrsB said:


> Light pink or red Princetowns (without fur)?? I have Jordaans in black. Would like to wear these to work sometimes, but office dress code only allows denim in summer - otherwise, I wear black or navy pants most days. I'm in NYC and walk to work, so white feels hugely unpractical. Advice?!


Either light pink or red would be great with denim, black or navy❤️


----------



## alterego

What I'd REALLY love to see is real wear and tear on the fur Princetown...who's brave enough to show us how these wear after a year or two? That's the real tea...we all know how pretty they are new...but let's see what the reality is after putting them thru the test of everyday.


----------



## afsweet

alterego said:


> What I'd REALLY love to see is real wear and tear on the fur Princetown...who's brave enough to show us how these wear after a year or two? That's the real tea...we all know how pretty they are new...but let's see what the reality is after putting them thru the test of everyday.



Agreed! This is my only hesitation because I want to be able to wear these anywhere and everywhere. I can just imagine how nasty the fur can get if worn in urban cities where you're walking all day.


----------



## loveydovey35

sarafria said:


> Hi all
> So I went to Gucci store to try on Princetowns and now am confused between these two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088261
> 
> Or shud I just go with these sneakers?
> View attachment 4088262



The rose print is adorable, love those! what did you end up getting


----------



## loveydovey35

I


nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 4072714


I tried on the Bee print too, loved them, so cute, ended up getting the plain black though, sometimes I have a hard time leaving my comfort zone


----------



## pzammie

Here are my Gucci Princetowns after 2 years!  In Fall, Winter and Spring I wear them ALL the time!  Looking good!


----------



## alterego

pzammie said:


> Here are my Gucci Princetowns after 2 years!  In Fall, Winter and Spring I wear them ALL the time!  Looking good!
> View attachment 4107376
> View attachment 4107377


They look great! Would love to see more folks contribute.


----------



## MrsB

What would you do? Ordered pink Princetowns off of the website (I"d tried them on in-store and knew my size). They arrived and are less than pristine - new, but definitely tried on and beginning to crease. On one hand, I know that they will continue to crease as I wear them...on the other hand, I wanted to be the one to wear them in.


----------



## AtlDesigner

MrsB said:


> What would you do? Ordered pink Princetowns off of the website (I"d tried them on in-store and knew my size). They arrived and are less than pristine - new, but definitely tried on and beginning to crease. On one hand, I know that they will continue to crease as I wear them...on the other hand, I wanted to be the one to wear them in.



They are going to crease the first time you wear them. I say keep and enjoy!


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hello everyone! How long do you think the mule trend will last? I invested in the black w/ rose pair last fall (and love them) and wanted to get the light pink this season. I’m a bit hesistant spending the $$ on them if they only have another year to be “in”. I know it’s personal and as long as I love them I’ll wear them but just wondering your thoughts.


----------



## rdgldy

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hello everyone! How long do you think the mule trend will last? I invested in the black w/ rose pair last fall (and love them) and wanted to get the light pink this season. I’m a bit hesistant spending the $$ on them if they only have another year to be “in”. I know it’s personal and as long as I love them I’ll wear them but just wondering your thoughts.


Pretty much what you said!


----------



## tempurabits

l


----------



## tempurabits

SOMEBODY HELP 

it seems like everyone is sizing up...
how much do the shoe stretches out after a few wears?

I'm usually a 37-37.5 in shoes and i got the 37.5 my foot is hanging out a bit on the new pair in the first two pictures

but the 37.5 display pair, my foot is right at the edge ish like JUST fits, not sure if i can stretch it out as much as the display pair? - in the third pic 

should i size up to 38, my foot wasn't hanging off when i tried the new pair, and my feet were at the edge 
how much does it stretch out? I feel like the 38s look so much longer  but feel like the fit better now ? - last pic


----------



## nycmamaofone

tempurabits said:


> SOMEBODY HELP
> 
> it seems like everyone is sizing up...
> how much do the shoe stretches out after a few wears?
> 
> I'm usually a 37-37.5 in shoes and i got the 37.5 my foot is hanging out a bit on the new pair in the first two pictures
> 
> but the 37.5 display pair, my foot is right at the edge ish like JUST fits, not sure if i can stretch it out as much as the display pair? - in the third pic
> 
> should i size up to 38, my foot wasn't hanging off when i tried the new pair, and my feet were at the edge
> how much does it stretch out? I feel like the 38s look so much longer  but feel like the fit better now ? - last pic
> View attachment 4130977
> View attachment 4130978
> View attachment 4130979
> View attachment 4130981



Shoes don't stretch lengthwise; they stretch width-wise. Get the bigger pair.


----------



## gatorpooh

These followed me home today


----------



## rosiier

My first!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

nycmamaofone said:


> Shoes don't stretch lengthwise; they stretch width-wise. Get the bigger pair.



I wear a size 6.5 in the Gucci Aces but a 7.5 in the Princetown loafers. I have two pairs of the loafers, one in jacquard and another solid black. The fit in identical. I have wide feet. My default size is 7, so with the loafers you go up a half size. With Aces you size down a half. This is what the store will tell you, for anyone who wants to know. Your foot will slide deeper into the loafers as the leather will conform.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hello everyone! How long do you think the mule trend will last? I invested in the black w/ rose pair last fall (and love them) and wanted to get the light pink this season. I’m a bit hesistant spending the $$ on them if they only have another year to be “in”. I know it’s personal and as long as I love them I’ll wear them but just wondering your thoughts.



Now that we’ve discovered comfort, I don’t think we will let go of the trend. To some degree, the public controls the trend based on how they spend money. The sneaker trend is teaching everyone the public likes comfortable shoes. I gave up Louboutins a long time ago! So I say, go for the Princetowns & do what you like!


----------



## ProShopper1

Ok ladies, I am in desperate need of advice!

I found a pair with the bows and fur on sale and I went for it. I'm not sure if I should keep them or put the money towards the Jordaans with fur.  I'm at a place money wise where I can treat myself from time to time, but not where I can splurge left and right.  If these weren't on sale I definitely wouldn't have been able to justify getting them (still not sure if I can!). 

I originally didn't like the Princetowns at all, but seeing them over and over again I've fallen in love.  They're like the grown up version of Uggs.  I'm a total sparkle girl, so I find the bows insanely gorgeous.  I'm just not sure how practical they are.  I have a pretty large shoe collection and I like to rotate which I wear, I'm just not sure what exactly to pair these with.  In my head I immediately see the holidays with a nice midi circle style skirt, but beyond that I'm not sure.  Any ideas?

My other question is regarding the fur itself.  I feel like they might be a bit bare (especially the right shoe).  I went to Bergdorfs to try on some pairs to find out my size (had to order these online) and I noticed that some pairs are a lot furrier than others.  Are these not furry enough?  Also, in the left shoe by the toes there's one little spot that's bunched up and goes right into my toes.  Will that end up smashing down with wear?  I'm thinking that eventually it would mellow out, but I'm already asking a bazillion questions so why not one more haha.

For reference for anyone trying to figure out sizing, I got the Princetowns with fur in a size 36.  I could definitely fit in the 35.5, but my foot was right at the back and I don't like to wear my shoes like that.  I am a size 34 in the Jordaans without fur (not sure about with fur yet).  In CL I am usually a 35, but sometimes 34.5 fits better and I can sometimes do 35.5 with inserts.


----------



## Minie26

Hi guys
Do you wear the same size for Princetown , Jordaan and Brixton?
I wear size 37.5 for Princetown but the feet kinda hang out abit. Feel that i should get size 38 for Princetown

Should i get the same size for Brixton and Jordaan too?
Thanks


----------



## rosiier

Minie26 said:


> Hi guys
> Do you wear the same size for Princetown , Jordaan and Brixton?
> I wear size 37.5 for Princetown but the feet kinda hang out abit. Feel that i should get size 38 for Princetown
> 
> Should i get the same size for Brixton and Jordaan too?
> Thanks



I’m a 9 in the loafers and the sneakers and a 9.5 in the Princetowns! They’re more narrow and don’t stretch as freely as the others.


----------



## ap.

Minie26 said:


> Hi guys
> Do you wear the same size for Princetown , Jordaan and Brixton?
> I wear size 37.5 for Princetown but the feet kinda hang out abit. Feel that i should get size 38 for Princetown
> 
> Should i get the same size for Brixton and Jordaan too?
> Thanks



I do: size 36 in all three models.  But I think most people here feel that going up 1/2 size in the Princetown is better.


----------



## ive_flipped

Hi Everyone [emoji112] I am in need of a shoe that does not squish my big toe in. I find that ballet flats etc usually do. I’ve tired on the Princeton and love it but since I only had it on for maybe a few minutes I have no idea if they would feel like they are squishing it in. It’s really only my right foot that bothers me (I’m worried a small bunion may be forming and I don’t want to create any more issues)
Anyone with issues find this a long wear and comfortable?

Also for the fur owners....I work in a business casual environment. Do you wear these to work? My fiancé hates them lol but the more I see them the more I love them 

Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## alterego

Thought this might show real carefree daily use; normal wear and tear.


----------



## ive_flipped

alterego said:


> Thought this might show real carefree daily use; normal wear and tear.
> View attachment 4189968
> View attachment 4189970
> View attachment 4189971



Do you wear these to work? I have a business casual environment.


----------



## kimcruz41

What leather conditioner do you use for your princetowns?


----------



## Freckles1

ive_flipped said:


> Hi Everyone [emoji112] I am in need of a shoe that does not squish my big toe in. I find that ballet flats etc usually do. I’ve tired on the Princeton and love it but since I only had it on for maybe a few minutes I have no idea if they would feel like they are squishing it in. It’s really only my right foot that bothers me (I’m worried a small bunion may be forming and I don’t want to create any more issues)
> Anyone with issues find this a long wear and comfortable?
> 
> Also for the fur owners....I work in a business casual environment. Do you wear these to work? My fiancé hates them lol but the more I see them the more I love them
> 
> Thanks [emoji4]



I absolutely think you can wear the fur to work! My husband hates mine but I love them  and all of my friends love them. 
I had bunions - so my feet are sensitive. I have 2 pair of Princeton’s and they are wonderful. Good luck


----------



## ive_flipped

Freckles1 said:


> I absolutely think you can wear the fur to work! My husband hates mine but I love them  and all of my friends love them.
> I had bunions - so my feet are sensitive. I have 2 pair of Princeton’s and they are wonderful. Good luck



Thank-you so much for the response 

Which two do you have? I’m tempted to get the pink regular and the black fur


----------



## alterego

ive_flipped said:


> Do you wear these to work? I have a business casual environment.


These are not mine but, I have a pair in black with lamb fur. I have worn them to very formal and casual occasions. Since I am a business owner I do not have to answer to anyone but, I would totally allow these in an office atmosphere. They can be very elegant and whimsical depending on how you dress. They look great with lightweight wool pants or dark jeans if your office allows that. If you're on the fence about getting them I say get them. Although not "practical" they are a very comfortable and beautiful shoe even when distressed like the picture I posted.


----------



## alterego

.


----------



## ProShopper1

ProShopper1 said:


> Ok ladies, I am in desperate need of advice!
> 
> I found a pair with the bows and fur on sale and I went for it. I'm not sure if I should keep them or put the money towards the Jordaans with fur.  I'm at a place money wise where I can treat myself from time to time, but not where I can splurge left and right.  If these weren't on sale I definitely wouldn't have been able to justify getting them (still not sure if I can!).
> 
> I originally didn't like the Princetowns at all, but seeing them over and over again I've fallen in love.  They're like the grown up version of Uggs.  I'm a total sparkle girl, so I find the bows insanely gorgeous.  I'm just not sure how practical they are.  I have a pretty large shoe collection and I like to rotate which I wear, I'm just not sure what exactly to pair these with.  In my head I immediately see the holidays with a nice midi circle style skirt, but beyond that I'm not sure.  Any ideas?
> 
> My other question is regarding the fur itself.  I feel like they might be a bit bare (especially the right shoe).  I went to Bergdorfs to try on some pairs to find out my size (had to order these online) and I noticed that some pairs are a lot furrier than others.  Are these not furry enough?  Also, in the left shoe by the toes there's one little spot that's bunched up and goes right into my toes.  Will that end up smashing down with wear?  I'm thinking that eventually it would mellow out, but I'm already asking a bazillion questions so why not one more haha.
> 
> For reference for anyone trying to figure out sizing, I got the Princetowns with fur in a size 36.  I could definitely fit in the 35.5, but my foot was right at the back and I don't like to wear my shoes like that.  I am a size 34 in the Jordaans without fur (not sure about with fur yet).  In CL I am usually a 35, but sometimes 34.5 fits better and I can sometimes do 35.5 with inserts.
> 
> View attachment 4163314
> View attachment 4163315
> View attachment 4163316



So sorry to be that person who bumps, but my time to return is coming to the tail end. 

Thanks to those who liked my post!  Was just wondering if there are any other opinions out there.  Are they too impractical?  Or are they just so beautiful that I havveeee to keep them?  I got them for a little less than the regular fur ones cost for reference.  Definitely the most I've spent on one pair of shoes and TBH I'm feeling a little guilty.  But then if I return idk if I'm going to regret it because I've been drooling over them since I first saw them.  Ugh what to do!?


----------



## m_ichele

@ProShopper1  They’re impractical if you won’t wear them, but from the sounds of your original post, you seem to really like them, plus the bows are so cute and fabulous, so I think you should keep them and just enjoy wearing them. I have a non fur pair and I kind of wish I had bought fur ones instead because they’re so much more comfortable.


----------



## Freckles1

ive_flipped said:


> Thank-you so much for the response
> 
> Which two do you have? I’m tempted to get the pink regular and the black fur



I have the black leather with fur and the navy velvet with the GG’s. I went up a half size in the velvet


----------



## ive_flipped

Ended up with these [emoji177] 38.5 and I wear a 7.5 normally.


----------



## CSG

Am I too late for the hype? 

Btw, any cleaning tips?


----------



## Havanese 28

Not too late!  They’re true classics and so elegant and chic, not to mention comfortable and versatile.  Enjoy!


----------



## Erum7860

I’m in and loving these!! Don’t know what took me so long!! I’m usually a size 37, but the 36.5 fit better in these


----------



## Havanese 28

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 4235798
> View attachment 4235799
> 
> 
> I’m in and loving these!! Don’t know what took me so long!! I’m usually a size 37, but the 36.5 fit better in these


Gorgeous!  You’ll love them more ever time you wear them!


----------



## Havanese 28

Debating between these velvet Jordans or plain black Princetown.  I currently have Gold Princetown.  Which would you choose?  Plain black Jordan is also a possibility.  Thanks!


----------



## snibor

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 4235798
> View attachment 4235799
> 
> 
> I’m in and loving these!! Don’t know what took me so long!! I’m usually a size 37, but the 36.5 fit better in these



Great color.


----------



## snibor

Havanese 28 said:


> Debating between these velvet Jordans or plain black Princetown.  I currently have Gold Princetown.  Which would you choose?  Plain black Jordan is also a possibility.  Thanks!



Practically plain black as you’d probably get more use.  I like princetown.  However, those velvet are pretty special and a nice change from what you have.   Ugh I’m no help.  Can’t go wrong here.


----------



## ive_flipped

Havanese 28 said:


> Debating between these velvet Jordans or plain black Princetown.  I currently have Gold Princetown.  Which would you choose?  Plain black Jordan is also a possibility.  Thanks!



I love those velvet!!


----------



## rosewang924

Hello, I have been wanting the Princetown mules for a while but the price kept me from actually buying them.  I went to the mall and saw that the price went up from last year, 680 to 695, and told myself to buy it before it goes up again.   I am usually a size 36 but bought the 36.5.  The length is ok for me, it's the width that is a little tight.  And if the width does stretch I can move into the shoe more giving me more room in the back.  Does anyone know if it will stretch width-wise?

If yes, then they are perfect.   If no, then I might have to think about it, for the price, it should feel perfect.   Thank you for your help. 

Just a side note, I also tried the size 37, it was a good fit width-wise but it would have given me too much space in the back that's why I decided on the 36.5.


----------



## scivolare

With all of the sales from the past few days, has anyone seen the ones with the bows on sale anywhere? Thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

rosewang924 said:


> Hello, I have been wanting the Princetown mules for a while but the price kept me from actually buying them.  I went to the mall and saw that the price went up from last year, 680 to 695, and told myself to buy it before it goes up again.   I am usually a size 36 but bought the 36.5.  The length is ok for me, it's the width that is a little tight.  And if the width does stretch I can move into the shoe more giving me more room in the back.  Does anyone know if it will stretch width-wise?
> 
> If yes, then they are perfect.   If no, then I might have to think about it, for the price, it should feel perfect.   Thank you for your help.
> 
> Just a side note, I also tried the size 37, it was a good fit width-wise but it would have given me too much space in the back that's why I decided on the 36.5.
> View attachment 4263793
> View attachment 4263794


Mine have not stretched width wise.  Your foot also seems very close to the back of the shoe-perhaps the 37 would be better?


----------



## ive_flipped

rdgldy said:


> Mine have not stretched width wise.  Your foot also seems very close to the back of the shoe-perhaps the 37 would be better?



They will give a bit but I agree your heel seems super close or appear a bit over. I’d try the 37


----------



## rosewang924

rdgldy said:


> Mine have not stretched width wise.  Your foot also seems very close to the back of the shoe-perhaps the 37 would be better?



Thank you for your help, I will go back to mall and try the 37 again.




ive_flipped said:


> They will give a bit but I agree your heel seems super close or appear a bit over. I’d try the 37



Thank you for your help, I will try the 37again.


----------



## ive_flipped

rosewang924 said:


> Thank you for your help, I will go back to mall and try the 37 again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help, I will try the 37again.



How did you make out?


----------



## rosewang924

ive_flipped said:


> How did you make out?



I haven't had time to go yet, planning to go this Friday.  Thank you.


----------



## scivolare

I ended up purchasing these at full price (unfortunately on that bit). I’m usually a 6.5-7 (true 37), and I sized up a full size to 38.


----------



## rosewang924

ive_flipped said:


> How did you make out?



I'm so sad, went to try on size 37 and it gave me extra room in the back and was afraid if it stretch width-wise?? I would have even more room in the back.  The size 36 is just right but it need to be stretched width-wise for perfect fit.  I have wanted this for a long time but at this price it really should fit perfectly so I will be returning them, maybe these shoes weren't meant for me.


----------



## ive_flipped

rosewang924 said:


> I'm so sad, went to try on size 37 and it gave me extra room in the back and was afraid if it stretch width-wise?? I would have even more room in the back.  The size 36 is just right but it need to be stretched width-wise for perfect fit.  I have wanted this for a long time but at this price it really should fit perfectly so I will be returning them, maybe these shoes weren't meant for me.



What about a 36 1/2? I can’t remember if you had tried those.


----------



## rosewang924

ive_flipped said:


> What about a 36 1/2? I can’t remember if you had tried those.



That's what I meant, it was 36.5 not 36, before you could click on the edit button to make changes to your post but I couldn't find it this time.


----------



## scivolare

Finally wore these today! I'd been instructed to "dress festive"


----------



## tempurabits

anyone wear the fur ones in the summer too? does it get super hot? I already have a plain black non fur pair, looking to add a second pair so i was eyeing the ones with the bee/stars. I looked at white for variety but im not sure if it's cus im wearing black pants, the white looks super bright, so black seem easier to match?

But maybe i should go for the fur ones for variety? but i wouldn't wear them in the nasty rainy/snowy weather when it gets cold in canada, cause it'll run them? Only when it's nice weather. 

ANyone have mod shots of the bee/star ones in either white or black??!


----------



## chiisaibunny

tempurabits said:


> anyone wear the fur ones in the summer too? does it get super hot? I already have a plain black non fur pair, looking to add a second pair so i was eyeing the ones with the bee/stars. I looked at white for variety but im not sure if it's cus im wearing black pants, the white looks super bright, so black seem easier to match?
> 
> But maybe i should go for the fur ones for variety? but i wouldn't wear them in the nasty rainy/snowy weather when it gets cold in canada, cause it'll run them? Only when it's nice weather.
> 
> ANyone have mod shots of the bee/star ones in either white or black??!



See post 1136, 1137. I’m guessing if you search this thread there will be more pics.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Should I take the plunge on this pair?


----------



## ive_flipped

Itsrainingstars said:


> Should I take the plunge on this pair?



Yess!!!! I love those


----------



## Ljlj

Itsrainingstars said:


> Should I take the plunge on this pair?



Another yes!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Hi ladies. I need help since I can't decide. I own a pair of black leather princetowns and need another. I am deciding between these:

1. Bees and Stars Princetown w/Fur
2. Plain Leather w/fur
3. Patent leather w/fur
4. Jordaan in bees and stars

what do you guys think is the best option? I'm struggling with deciding. Thanks in advance!


----------



## snibor

Itsrainingstars said:


> Should I take the plunge on this pair?



Heck yes!  What’s the hesitation?


----------



## AmFo5

madamelizaking said:


> Hi ladies. I need help since I can't decide. I own a pair of black leather princetowns and need another. I am deciding between these:
> 
> 1. Bees and Stars Princetown w/Fur
> 2. Plain Leather w/fur
> 3. Patent leather w/fur
> 4. Jordaan in bees and stars
> 
> what do you guys think is the best option? I'm struggling with deciding. Thanks in advance!



I have black leather and just ordered pink leather with fur as I wanted another pair.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## juneping

do these ever go on sale?? i've been stalking them since thanksgiving....nothing....


----------



## ap.

juneping said:


> do these ever go on sale?? i've been stalking them since thanksgiving....nothing....



I've never seen the Princetown or Jordaans go on sale.  Not even the seasonal colors.


----------



## juneping

apey_grapey said:


> I've never seen the Princetown or Jordaans go on sale.  Not even the seasonal colors.



oh..god...thanks for your reply....


----------



## sillytwilly

Hello, apologies if this has been discussed already. I'm heading to Milan next month and definitely want to pick up a pair of Princetowns! I'm also contemplating getting a second pair with fur- to the owners of furry Princetowns- have you had any issues with fur falling out? The only furry shoes I have are my beaten up uggs- and the fuzzy parts definitely fall out after a few months, which is understandable given how much I live in them during Wintertime. Thanks in advance for any insights!


----------



## Tinder

juneping said:


> do these ever go on sale?? i've been stalking them since thanksgiving....nothing....



I got my Jordaans in red on sale. I assumed it was because it was a seasonal color. Likewise I have seen the seasonal princetowns go on sale, ie one with some sequins. This is in Canada.


----------



## scivolare

apey_grapey said:


> I've never seen the Princetown or Jordaans go on sale.  Not even the seasonal colors.


I don’t think Gucci themselves have a sale, but department stores definitely do. I’ve seen princetowns go on sale at department stores.


----------



## Blossom976

juneping said:


> do these ever go on sale?? i've been stalking them since thanksgiving....nothing....



I bought all my Gucci shoes during gift card events offered by Saks, NM in the States. Saks is the best, it will mail the gift card with your order and you could use that card towards for stg else. You have to wait for quite some time to receive NM card - just FYI.


----------



## madamelizaking

I ended up with the bees and stars. Is it just me, or does this fur look strange? I know that they each have an individual look to them, but for some reason i feel like i got a defective pair? The SA at nordies said she can order me a replacement.


----------



## juneping

they look fine to me....


----------



## madamelizaking

juneping said:


> they look fine to me....


I probably sound crazy. The fur on the side is very straight and sticks out, kind of like the penguin breed that has hair sticking out the sides of its head. I'm probably just being OCD on this. I'll keep them and i'm sure with some wear it'll mellow out.


----------



## juneping

madamelizaking said:


> I probably sound crazy. The fur on the side is very straight and sticks out, kind of like the penguin breed that has hair sticking out the sides of its head. I'm probably just being OCD on this. I'll keep them and i'm sure with some wear it'll mellow out.



lol..i actually love those sticking out furs on the sides...makes it look like you're wearing those furs above floor.....


----------



## madamelizaking

juneping said:


> lol.. I actually love those sticking out furs on the sides...makes it look like you're wearing those furs above floor.....


good point, lol. I'll get used to it. I just found it weird how short the fur on the heel turned out to be. I've been used to it looking like a shag carpet, I guess.


----------



## sinyard

madamelizaking said:


> I ended up with the bees and stars. Is it just me, or does this fur look strange? I know that they each have an individual look to them, but for some reason i feel like i got a defective pair? The SA at nordies said she can order me a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293063
> 
> View attachment 4293064
> View attachment 4293065



I totally agree with you, the fur looks odd, it sticks straight out. With all do respect they remind me of President Trumps hair coming out of your shoes!


----------



## madamelizaking

sinyard said:


> I totally agree with you, the fur looks odd, it sticks straight out. With all do respect they remind me of President Trumps hair coming out of your shoes!


LOL! I can't have that happening.


----------



## juneping

lol...trumps hair...no...


----------



## ive_flipped

sinyard said:


> I totally agree with you, the fur looks odd, it sticks straight out. With all do respect they remind me of President Trumps hair coming out of your shoes!



Lmao made me laugh but I have to agree I think the fur looks odd on those


----------



## sinyard

madamelizaking said:


> LOL! I can't have that happening.



Is your SA going to order you a new pair? I’m sure the second pair will be better!


----------



## madamelizaking

sinyard said:


> Is your SA going to order you a new pair? I’m sure the second pair will be better!


It's going to arrive on Friday. Fingers crossed it doesn't look like Frankenstein got ahold of it.


----------



## dooneybaby

I've been DYING to ask this question of anyone who owns the Princetown mules with the fur. I have the ones without the fur. But don't the ones with the fur pick up all kinds of gross things when you walk?


----------



## madamelizaking

sinyard said:


> Is your SA going to order you a new pair? I’m sure the second pair will be better!



Gucci needs to get on top of their quality control. The difference between the two is mind boggling.


----------



## jimmie staton

dooneybaby said:


> I've been DYING to ask this question of anyone who owns the Princetown mules with the fur. I have the ones without the fur. But don't the ones with the fur pick up all kinds of gross things when you walk?


I have the Gucci Princetown Leather Slipper with the Double G, and I had the same concern... actually, they DON'T pick up gross things or even dirt... quite comfy... even in the summer and in the winter... don't wear them in snow or rain and you'll be just fine.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

madamelizaking said:


> View attachment 4296311
> 
> 
> Gucci needs to get on top of their quality control. The difference between the two is mind boggling.


I usually go inside to Gucci Fifth Ave, NYC and I have them pull a few in my size and sometimes a half size up or down, depending on the style of the shoe. I've notice some Gucci slippers have less fur, some have more... I guess it depends of preference when shopping in store... but online, you get what you get. lol
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

juneping said:


> lol..i actually love those sticking out furs on the sides...makes it look like you're wearing those furs above floor.....


when you wear them, you'll fall in love with them, the look... the attention.
"J!m"


----------



## sinyard

madamelizaking said:


> View attachment 4296311
> 
> 
> Gucci needs to get on top of their quality control. The difference between the two is mind boggling.



Wow! You are right, that is quite a difference!!!!


----------



## dooneybaby

Thanks for the info Jimmie!


----------



## jimmie staton

madamelizaking said:


> good point, lol. I'll get used to it. I just found it weird how short the fur on the heel turned out to be. I've been used to it looking like a shag carpet, I guess.[/QUOT





dooneybaby said:


> Thanks for the info Jimmie!


you're welcome dooneybaby
"J!m"


----------



## Art_Sasha

Hey guys!  I have found these Gucci Princetown Python and Fur Mule shoe.  I don't know, if I should keep them or not.  I am trying to find out, as much as possible about the maintenance of the Python Leather.  I even spoke to my Leather Specialist for my shoes and everyone says - python leather is high maintenance and I am reading all of you guys reviews about the fur too.  I like them a lot. They look very natural and not too dyed.  Should I keep them or not? I just want to wear my shoes without thinking too much about the upkeep.  But these are so different!  I haven't seen the Gucci Princetown in Python.  Can anyone share their opinion, if they have other brand shoes with the python leather?


----------



## jimmie staton

Art_Sasha said:


> Hey guys!  I have found these Gucci Princetown Python and Fur Mule shoe.  I don't know, if I should keep them or not.  I am trying to find out, as much as possible about the maintenance of the Python Leather.  I even spoke to my Leather Specialist for my shoes and everyone says - python leather is high maintenance and I am reading all of you guys reviews about the fur too.  I like them a lot. They look very natural and not too dyed.  Should I keep them or not? I just want to wear my shoes without thinking too much about the upkeep.  But these are so different!  I haven't seen the Gucci Princetown in Python.  Can anyone share their opinion, if they have other brand shoes with the python leather?


any real exotic skin is somewhat high maintenance... the skins dry and with much bending, eventually crack or has this really noticeable line... it might not happen with the Princetown in Python... or it may... if you love them... then love them through it all.
"J!m"


----------



## Art_Sasha

jimmie staton said:


> any real exotic skin is somewhat high maintenance... the skins dry and with much bending, eventually crack or has this really noticeable line... it might not happen with the Princetown in Python... or it may... if you love them... then love them through it all.
> "J!m"


Thank you Jim! I am still debating! I am very good at maintaining my shoes and clothes.  I still have clothes from 10 years ago: Chanel, Gucci and bags and shoes from 10 years ago LV, Chanel, YSL, Gucci, Prada and etc.  and they all look like brand new.  However, I have one Python Leather Belt from the Un-known brand and it doesn't look that great.  I need to think about it.  I just don't want to be like everyone else and wear the same leather type of the Gucci Princetown Mules.  The other day, I saw about 6 people wearing different color of the Gucci Princetown Fur Mules.  First of all, it took me sometime to get them.  When I saw so many people wearing them - I thought to myself, if I want to look like everyone else.  The python ones are different! Sigh....


----------



## jimmie staton

Art_Sasha said:


> Thank you Jim! I am still debating! I am very good at maintaining my shoes and clothes.  I still have clothes from 10 years ago: Chanel, Gucci and bags and shoes from 10 years ago LV, Chanel, YSL, Gucci, Prada and etc.  and they all look like brand new.  However, I have one Python Leather Belt from the Un-known brand and it doesn't look that great.  I need to think about it.  I just don't want to be like everyone else and wear the same leather type of the Gucci Princetown Mules.  The other day, I saw about 6 people wearing different color of the Gucci Princetown Fur Mules.  First of all, it took me sometime to get them.  When I saw so many people wearing them - I thought to myself, if I want to look like everyone else.  The python ones are different! Sigh....


You're welcome Art_Sasha. Also snake skin peels after a while...that can be treated. I hear ya... I don't EVER want to see myself on anyone else, and I get it... so the python is a great choice. You take care of your items so you should be just fine. And now, I see so many other brands knocking off the Princetown fur slipper using the horse bit, so the 'True' Gucci slipper seems too attainable and generic...  so go bold, step lively and get the shoe you love we will love you for it... just post so we can all drool over the python and fur. lol... just don't wear it with the generic python belt that doesn't that great, until you can repair it or replace it. And be yourself... everyone else is already taken.
"J!m"


----------



## Art_Sasha

jimmie staton said:


> You're welcome Art_Sasha. Also snake skin peels after a while...that can be treated. I hear ya... I don't EVER want to see myself on anyone else, and I get it... so the python is a great choice. You take care of your items so you should be just fine. And now, I see so many other brands knocking off the Princetown fur slipper using the horse bit, so the 'True' Gucci slipper seems too attainable and generic...  so go bold, step lively and get the shoe you love we will love you for it... just post so we can all drool over the python and fur. lol... just don't wear it with the generic python belt that doesn't that great, until you can repair it or replace it. And be yourself... everyone else is already taken.
> "J!m"


Thank you! Love your response!!!! I need to post the pictures! Honestly- I never go wrong with Christian Louboutin’s... but Gucci was first in creating these mules with fur that I never thought I would wear! Honestly- I think I am just a follower, when it comes to fashion! Lol


----------



## jimmie staton

Art_Sasha said:


> Thank you! Love your response!!!! I need to post the pictures! Honestly- I never go wrong with Christian Louboutin’s... but Gucci was first in creating these mules with fur that I never thought I would wear! Honestly- I think I am just a follower, when it comes to fashion! Lol


Gucci was the first... and when I saw em… I had to have em. Been rocking them for a few years now, and they still get rave reviews... the Princetown loafers with fur Double G. I am thinking about getting the brown velvet slippers with fur, but they only have them for women, so I am going to have to get a few sizes up... they are really unisex, but no men sizes. My Double G's are still the hottest pair I own, and I am only gonna get another that is equal or better in style. The velvet is a close runner-up. You are not a follower... you just have good taste and style. So get the python with the fur... you will be the first and everyone will try to follow you.
"J!m"


----------



## Minibaglover1998

Hi guys! I just ordered a pair of the star and bees with fur, but I'm a bit worried about the fur. Does anyone have any experience with the fur falling out or ripping off? 

also, any advice on fur maintenance would be awesome!


----------



## rdgldy

Minibaglover1998 said:


> Hi guys! I just ordered a pair of the star and bees with fur, but I'm a bit worried about the fur. Does anyone have any experience with the fur falling out or ripping off?
> 
> also, any advice on fur maintenance would be awesome!


I don’t really do anything to maintain the fur and have not lost any either.


----------



## jimmie staton

rdgldy said:


> I don’t really do anything to maintain the fur and have not lost any either.


same here... no fur loss
"J!m"


----------



## scivolare

I haven't had mine very long, just a few weeks but I haven't noticed any hair loss. Nor does it look like there's any crud being picked up in the hair (though I try to be mindful when wearing them). Would be interested if there are any care tips I have missed out on!


----------



## Minibaglover1998

scivolare said:


> I haven't had mine very long, just a few weeks but I haven't noticed any hair loss. Nor does it look like there's any crud being picked up in the hair (though I try to be mindful when wearing them). Would be interested if there are any care tips I have missed out on!



I learned a trick on how to fluff up fur from a Mackage SA. Basically, you just have to comb it and then blow-dry it a little. I've only done it on the fur trims of my winter coat. I wonder if it would help with the fur on the shoes.


----------



## scivolare

Minibaglover1998 said:


> I learned a trick on how to fluff up fur from a Mackage SA. Basically, you just have to comb it and then blow-dry it a little. I've only done it on the fur trims of my winter coat. I wonder if it would help with the fur on the shoes.


Thanks for this! Maybe I'll shampoo and condition it too


----------



## callbackasapfing

Hello everyone ! 
I just got my pairs with fur few days ago, and I found the soles are so easy to be scratched especially the toe side. 
I only wear them once for a day and they are like this. ( pics) 

Did anyone do the resoled for your pairs? Or put on a new sole before you use them? 

Are there any tips to maintain the Princetown mules? 

Thank you so much !


----------



## rdgldy

That’s normal wear. I have not resoled any of mine.


----------



## missyb

callbackasapfing said:


> Hello everyone !
> I just got my pairs with fur few days ago, and I found the soles are so easy to be scratched especially the toe side.
> I only wear them once for a day and they are like this. ( pics)
> 
> Did anyone do the resoled for your pairs? Or put on a new sole before you use them?
> 
> Are there any tips to maintain the Princetown mules?
> 
> Thank you so much !



That’s normal. Nothing I think warrants them being resoled.


----------



## jimmie staton

callbackasapfing said:


> Hello everyone !
> I just got my pairs with fur few days ago, and I found the soles are so easy to be scratched especially the toe side.
> I only wear them once for a day and they are like this. ( pics)
> 
> Did anyone do the resoled for your pairs? Or put on a new sole before you use them?
> 
> Are there any tips to maintain the Princetown mules?
> 
> Thank you so much !


Nah... I just rock em out like that.
"J!m"


----------



## callbackasapfing

rdgldy said:


> That’s normal wear. I have not resoled any of mine.





missyb said:


> That’s normal. Nothing I think warrants them being resoled.





jimmie staton said:


> Nah... I just rock em out like that.
> "J!m"


Then I think I don’t have to worry about the sole! Thank you guys !!


----------



## jimmie staton

callbackasapfing said:


> Then I think I don’t have to worry about the sole! Thank you guys !!


Great... you'll see... it's perfect as they are... 
"J!m"


----------



## sabrunka

Promo code shop20 is giving 20% off everything on barneys website including gucci!


----------



## jill39

Debating between the red and black—any thoughts?


----------



## rdgldy

jill39 said:


> Debating between the red and black—any thoughts?


Both are great choices-red is a great neutral with grey, black, navy etc. and black is just always a good choice!!


----------



## Tinder

jill39 said:


> Debating between the red and black—any thoughts?



I only have the reds but obviously black is more versatile. The red is beautiful though. Here’s me wearing mine today


----------



## jill39

rdgldy said:


> Both are great choices-red is a great neutral with grey, black, navy etc. and black is just always a good choice!!



Thank you!


----------



## jill39

Tinder said:


> I only have the reds but obviously black is more versatile. The red is beautiful though. Here’s me wearing mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315372



Great picture!  Thank you!  This helps so much!  The red looks super!  Very classic!


----------



## Havanese 28

rdgldy said:


> I don’t really do anything to maintain the fur and have not lost any either.


Do you find your fur pair versatile?  I always play it too safe with fashion, and I’m quite classic, but I am thinking of getting the fur vs another plain Princetown.  Thanks!


----------



## jimmie staton

Havanese 28 said:


> Do you find your fur pair versatile?  I always play it too safe with fashion, and I’m quite classic, but I am thinking of getting the fur vs another plain Princetown.  Thanks!


Step out and get the fur pair... they are amazing. I have the Princetown Double G with green and red webbing in black leather with the fur and they are out of this world beautifully interesting and ungodly comfortable. Very stylish and cool. Planning on getting the same in brown leather and possibly the velvet ones too... you can wear them mostly all year round and with everything, except for snow and rain. With socks or without.  I am a man, and was a little intimidated by them but couldn't stop looking at them every time I shopped at Gucci. I tried them on and the rest is history. Live a little... or live a lot... you can actually live in these Gucci slippers with the fur. The attention you'll get might suit you or not, but if it brings you a little joy... it's so worth it... YOU are worth it. You may possibly love  them more than any shoe you ever owned. You will grow to love them more than you could imagine. Remember, if you are not growing... you're dying. lol.
"J!m"


----------



## doni

callbackasapfing said:


> Hello everyone !
> I just got my pairs with fur few days ago, and I found the soles are so easy to be scratched especially the toe side.
> I only wear them once for a day and they are like this. ( pics)
> 
> Did anyone do the resoled for your pairs? Or put on a new sole before you use them?
> !



 The sole is leather so of course it is going to mark, more or less depending on the type pavement you walk. I resole mine only when the damage becomes too much . In your case, they seem to be wearing more at the tip of the toe, probably because of the way you walk, and getting dangerously close to the leather top. So I would resole earlier rather than later, to preempt damage to the actual shoe.


----------



## missyb

Havanese 28 said:


> Do you find your fur pair versatile?  I always play it too safe with fashion, and I’m quite classic, but I am thinking of getting the fur vs another plain Princetown.  Thanks!



I have the black with fur and wear them a lot. I actually have a very narrow foot so only the fur ones work for me


----------



## rdgldy

Havanese 28 said:


> Do you find your fur pair versatile?  I always play it too safe with fashion, and I’m quite classic, but I am thinking of getting the fur vs another plain Princetown.  Thanks!


I do find them versatile!   They are so cozy too.


----------



## jellybebe

I love my Princetowns with fur. Unfortunately I don’t get to wear them nearly as much as I would like due to the weather. I have a blue velvet pair and a pair with the embroidered rose. I have a pair of the black Jordaans and pink Brixtons and am kind of wondering if I made a mistake, as I am such a fan of the Princetown style and hardly ever wear loafers with full backs.


----------



## jimmie staton

jellybebe said:


> I love my Princetowns with fur. Unfortunately I don’t get to wear them nearly as much as I would like due to the weather. I have a blue velvet pair and a pair with the embroidered rose. I have a pair of the black Jordaans and pink Brixtons and am kind of wondering if I made a mistake, as I am such a fan of the Princetown style and hardly ever wear loafers with full backs.


Jordaans was my favorite until I purchased the Princetowns with the fur... Now I rarely wear the Jordaans… glad I didn't follow my original thought and bought every color and every exotic skins in the Jordaans... I just got the black and a red pair. Jordaans are still relevant, but my Princetowns with the fur are the new me now !
"J!m"


----------



## callbackasapfing

doni said:


> The sole is leather so of course it is going to mark, more or less depending on the type pavement you walk. I resole mine only when the damage becomes too much . In your case, they seem to be wearing more at the tip of the toe, probably because of the way you walk, and getting dangerously close to the leather top. So I would resole earlier rather than later, to preempt damage to the actual shoe.


Oh yes I have used the shoes for around 10 times now, and the damage of the tip of toe is very bad and little bit damage to the leather top  Should I take the pairs to resole now? And are they felt very different after you resole yours? You resole the rubber material sole or leather sole? 
Thank you !!!!


----------



## topglamchic

I have the python Princetowns with fur. I love them so much I want to get a second pair so I don’t wear out the python one. Any thoughts regarding the gg green and pink velvet vs blue velvet. I have yet to see either in person


----------



## doni

callbackasapfing said:


> Oh yes I have used the shoes for around 10 times now, and the damage of the tip of toe is very bad and little bit damage to the leather top  Should I take the pairs to resole now? And are they felt very different after you resole yours? You resole the rubber material sole or leather sole?
> Thank you !!!!


Yes, immediately! I resole with the typical rubber soles. It looks the same, just fine, noone will see the difference, but of course you are not walking on leather. (my mother always claimed that you should never resole pumps as it is 'unelegant'. But this are loafers anyway )


----------



## scivolare

topglamchic said:


> I have the python Princetowns with fur. I love them so much I want to get a second pair so I don’t wear out the python one. Any thoughts regarding the gg green and pink velvet vs blue velvet. I have yet to see either in person


I really like the green ones but the blue are more practical. I’m not necessarily one for practical (I have the pair with the crystal bows), and given your python ones - you might not be either. Just worth mentioning! Both beautiful


----------



## topglamchic

scivolare said:


> I really like the green ones but the blue are more practical. I’m not necessarily one for practical (I have the pair with the crystal bows), and given your python ones - you might not be either. Just worth mentioning! Both beautiful



You are correct. I’m not one for practical. The crystal bows are fabulous!  Agreed they are both beautiful. Hard to decide!


----------



## ive_flipped

So I caved and bought the black with fur ‍♀️[emoji23] so I have my black without and with. Does one need two black mules?? Lol


----------



## pzammie

Yes of course!  I have plain black, black w [emoji197] and fur, brown velvet w fur, and canvas w fur!  They are simply the best most comfy shoe everrrrr![emoji4]


----------



## ive_flipped

My fiancé just doesn’t get it lol he can’t understand why I love the fur [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ive_flipped said:


> My fiancé just doesn’t get it lol he can’t understand why I love the fur [emoji23][emoji23]



Oh my husband rolls his eyes on many of my fashion choices.  We cannot expect them to understand them all


----------



## heyyy

QUESTION FOR YOU ALL:

I just bought a pair in black leather and I love them! However, I’ve noticed that the bottom of my foot seems to stick to the leather when I walk and makes a peeling sound that’s kind of annoying. Anyone else have this issue? Do you think it’s just because I haven’t broken them in yet maybe? I’m a little self-conscious about the sound when walking around my quiet workplace at times


----------



## ive_flipped

heyyy said:


> QUESTION FOR YOU ALL:
> 
> I just bought a pair in black leather and I love them! However, I’ve noticed that the bottom of my foot seems to stick to the leather when I walk and makes a peeling sound that’s kind of annoying. Anyone else have this issue? Do you think it’s just because I haven’t broken them in yet maybe? I’m a little self-conscious about the sound when walking around my quiet workplace at times



Yes both my fur and non fur pair do that on only one foot and it’s annoying


----------



## Tinder

Hey mule lovers, 
Has anyone heard of
Gucci doing fake fur for their mules from now on? Or is this old news? When I was talking to a Nordstrom shoe associate, they said that Gucci will now be making fake fur mules and not real fur. Has this already happened? 

Also, any advice on sizing? 
I wear Gucci aces in 37.5 
Jordaans in 37.5 (probably could do 38) 
Should I get 38 or 38.5 for the Princetowns? 

Thanks!!


----------



## ive_flipped

Tinder said:


> Hey mule lovers,
> Has anyone heard of
> Gucci doing fake fur for their mules from now on? Or is this old news? When I was talking to a Nordstrom shoe associate, they said that Gucci will now be making fake fur mules and not real fur. Has this already happened?
> 
> Also, any advice on sizing?
> I wear Gucci aces in 37.5
> Jordaans in 37.5 (probably could do 38)
> Should I get 38 or 38.5 for the Princetowns?
> 
> Thanks!!



I haven’t heard that they are replacing the lambs wool. I know I heard with the actual fur items all the major fashion houses were going to stop adding it but wool not sure.


----------



## jimmie staton

Tinder said:


> Hey mule lovers,
> Has anyone heard of
> Gucci doing fake fur for their mules from now on? Or is this old news? When I was talking to a Nordstrom shoe associate, they said that Gucci will now be making fake fur mules and not real fur. Has this already happened?
> 
> Also, any advice on sizing?
> I wear Gucci aces in 37.5
> Jordaans in 37.5 (probably could do 38)
> Should I get 38 or 38.5 for the Princetowns?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi, I know they are not doing fur, but on the mules, I think they use kangaroo fur... they will probably do a synthetic fur from here on out... the price will be the same or rise... lol.
As far as sizing... I strongly suggest going into the Gucci store and try both sizes on, let a SA tell you what looks right, and you will be able to see it yourself if it looks right for you. Also depends on the shape of your foot... you don't want your meat on the street (where the back of your foot hangs over the end of the shoe). And depending on the amount of fur on the shoe, every shoe is different when it comes to the amount of fur that is applied to the shoe. The fur might cover and/or compensate for the half size differential. Good Luck and happy shopping !
"J!m"


----------



## ive_flipped

jimmie staton said:


> Hi, I know they are not doing fur, but on the mules, I think they use kangaroo fur... they will probably do a synthetic fur from here on out... the price will be the same or rise... lol.
> As far as sizing... I strongly suggest going into the Gucci store and try both sizes on, let a SA tell you what looks right, and you will be able to see it yourself if it looks right for you. Also depends on the shape of your foot... you don't want your meat on the street (where the back of your foot hangs over the end of the shoe). And depending on the amount of fur on the shoe, every shoe is different when it comes to the amount of fur that is applied to the shoe. The fur might cover and/or compensate for the half size differential. Good Luck and happy shopping !
> "J!m"



They use lambs wool for the mules with “fur” at least the ones they sell now or in last little while. 


I took the same size for both with and without if that helps


----------



## Tinder

jimmie staton said:


> Hi, I know they are not doing fur, but on the mules, I think they use kangaroo fur... they will probably do a synthetic fur from here on out... the price will be the same or rise... lol.
> As far as sizing... I strongly suggest going into the Gucci store and try both sizes on, let a SA tell you what looks right, and you will be able to see it yourself if it looks right for you. Also depends on the shape of your foot... you don't want your meat on the street (where the back of your foot hangs over the end of the shoe). And depending on the amount of fur on the shoe, every shoe is different when it comes to the amount of fur that is applied to the shoe. The fur might cover and/or compensate for the half size differential. Good Luck and happy shopping !
> "J!m"



Oh really? Kangaroo fur?! I thought it was lambs wool. I get why designers are straying away from exotics and furs but I feel like fake fur would get so hot and sweaty [emoji51]

Thanks for the advice, yes I’ll try and go into the boutique and try them on. I agree that heel-hanging-off-the-end is not a good look and I have seen some mules have different hairdos between styles... 

I’m pretty sure I wanna get a fur pair...even though it’s not so practical living in a rainy city. But being a simple dresser, I love shoes with a bit of flare! Now to decide between the black with fur or black with stars/bees with fur....decisions decisions [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## ive_flipped

It is lambs wool not kangaroo

The best reason to go is to get the best looking pair like you said [emoji4] I ordered a pair and they were so funny looking, almost made me not like the style. Went to the store and feel in love despite my fiancé thinking they were absurd way to spend money [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tinder

ive_flipped said:


> It is lambs wool not kangaroo
> 
> The best reason to go is to get the best looking pair like you said [emoji4] I ordered a pair and they were so funny looking, almost made me not like the style. Went to the store and feel in love despite my fiancé thinking they were absurd way to spend money [emoji23][emoji23]



Thanks, I was in the same boat. Saw these a couple of years ago and couldn’t get on board with the style, but now I can’t stop thinking about them. Just love the simplicity yet functionality of it (well, as functional as furry mules can get [emoji57])   
I know my husband is gonna he like what the heck is that?! [emoji849]


----------



## jimmie staton

Tinder said:


> Oh really? Kangaroo fur?! I thought it was lambs wool. I get why designers are straying away from exotics and furs but I feel like fake fur would get so hot and sweaty [emoji51]
> 
> Thanks for the advice, yes I’ll try and go into the boutique and try them on. I agree that heel-hanging-off-the-end is not a good look and I have seen some mules have different hairdos between styles...
> 
> I’m pretty sure I wanna get a fur pair...even though it’s not so practical living in a rainy city. But being a simple dresser, I love shoes with a bit of flare! Now to decide between the black with fur or black with stars/bees with fur....decisions decisions [emoji848][emoji848]


You are correct... they are wool... but when they first came out, which is when I purchased them, Gucci used Australian Kangaroo fur (in Australia, kangaroo is all over the place, like deer is over here... still doesn't make it right, but was assured that they were harvested responsibly... what ever that means). I also have the lamb, and YES, sometimes the fur pattern, amount and look varies. The Gucci fur slipper is not as sweaty as they look. I wear them without socks, and sometimes with Gucci socks in the winter, spring, summer and fall and they are ungodly comfortable, and a head turner, especially the Princetown Slipper with the Double G. I never worn mine on a rainy or snow day, but I think a comb and a hair dryer could fix the fur's hairstyle...lol.
Now if you get the black with stars and bees, you will still pine over the fur. Get both... I am an enabler of sorts. Enjoy !
"J!m"


----------



## Tinder

jimmie staton said:


> You are correct... they are wool... but when they first came out, which is when I purchased them, Gucci used Australian Kangaroo fur (in Australia, kangaroo is all over the place, like deer is over here... still doesn't make it right, but was assured that they were harvested responsibly... what ever that means). I also have the lamb, and YES, sometimes the fur pattern, amount and look varies. The Gucci fur slipper is not as sweaty as they look. I wear them without socks, and sometimes with Gucci socks in the winter, spring, summer and fall and they are ungodly comfortable, and a head turner, especially the Princetown Slipper with the Double G. I never worn mine on a rainy or snow day, but I think a comb and a hair dryer could fix the fur's hairstyle...lol.
> Now if you get the black with stars and bees, you will still pine over the fur. Get both... I am an enabler of sorts. Enjoy !
> "J!m"



Thanks J!m for your advice! Super helpful. I think I’m pretty sure I want to get a fur pair. Looks so cozy and comfy and I love that it makes a statement. I just hope I can get away with wearing them at work! Haha. I’ll probably get the bee and star one with the fur. I’m trying to imagine myself with a comb and hairdryer grooming my shoes when I get caught in the rain.


----------



## ive_flipped

jimmie staton said:


> You are correct... they are wool... but when they first came out, which is when I purchased them, Gucci used Australian Kangaroo fur (in Australia, kangaroo is all over the place, like deer is over here... still doesn't make it right, but was assured that they were harvested responsibly... what ever that means). I also have the lamb, and YES, sometimes the fur pattern, amount and look varies. The Gucci fur slipper is not as sweaty as they look. I wear them without socks, and sometimes with Gucci socks in the winter, spring, summer and fall and they are ungodly comfortable, and a head turner, especially the Princetown Slipper with the Double G. I never worn mine on a rainy or snow day, but I think a comb and a hair dryer could fix the fur's hairstyle...lol.
> Now if you get the black with stars and bees, you will still pine over the fur. Get both... I am an enabler of sorts. Enjoy !
> "J!m"



Lol I agree get both!!


----------



## juneping

ive_flipped said:


> They use lambs wool for the mules with “fur” at least the ones they sell now or in last little while.
> 
> 
> I took the same size for both with and without if that helps


i tried my normal size in the regular...and they fit.
for the fur version...i got the half size up....

i actually like wearing them without socks....it's not as sweaty as i thought it would be....but it's def an item i would not buy second handed...lol


----------



## jimmie staton

Tinder said:


> Thanks J!m for your advice! Super helpful. I think I’m pretty sure I want to get a fur pair. Looks so cozy and comfy and I love that it makes a statement. I just hope I can get away with wearing them at work! Haha. I’ll probably get the bee and star one with the fur. I’m trying to imagine myself with a comb and hairdryer grooming my shoes when I get caught in the rain.


You're welcome ! You won't be disappointed. Now, depending on your job, your co-workers and your employer, wearing them to work is up to you. I wonder if you can use a hair conditioner on the Gucci slippers with the fur will help groom them ? lol
"J!m"


----------



## rl333

Hey all! I was gifted a pair of white Princetown loafers for my birthday and am 1) planning on exchanging for black but also 2) unsure if I'd get more use with Brixton or Jordaan? Do we think the Princetown is going to go out of style and less "classic"? I do love them as they seem different and living in NYC, summer is coming up soon! Do you all get a lot of wear out of the Princetown through the seasons? Thanks all!


----------



## sinyard

rl333 said:


> Hey all! I was gifted a pair of white Princetown loafers for my birthday and am 1) planning on exchanging for black but also 2) unsure if I'd get more use with Brixton or Jordaan? Do we think the Princetown is going to go out of style and less "classic"? I do love them as they seem different and living in NYC, summer is coming up soon! Do you all get a lot of wear out of the Princetown through the seasons? Thanks all!



Go with either the Jordaan or the Princetown. Warmer months you’ll get more use out of the Princetown and cooler months you’ll use the Jordaan I’d think. I don’t like the brixton, the leather is flimsy IMO.


----------



## jimmie staton

rl333 said:


> Hey all! I was gifted a pair of white Princetown loafers for my birthday and am 1) planning on exchanging for black but also 2) unsure if I'd get more use with Brixton or Jordaan? Do we think the Princetown is going to go out of style and less "classic"? I do love them as they seem different and living in NYC, summer is coming up soon! Do you all get a lot of wear out of the Princetown through the seasons? Thanks all!


Nice gift...  what is it that makes your heart beat faster ? The Jordaan or the Brixton ? Then that is the one you go for.
"J!m"


----------



## rdgldy

rl333 said:


> Hey all! I was gifted a pair of white Princetown loafers for my birthday and am 1) planning on exchanging for black but also 2) unsure if I'd get more use with Brixton or Jordaan? Do we think the Princetown is going to go out of style and less "classic"? I do love them as they seem different and living in NYC, summer is coming up soon! Do you all get a lot of wear out of the Princetown through the seasons? Thanks all!


I love my Princetowns and they get worn in spring, summer and fall in NY.


----------



## rl333

rdgldy said:


> I love my Princetowns and they get worn in spring, summer and fall in NY.



Thanks for the responses, everyone! Went with the Princetowns in black. Love them and can’t wait to wear!


----------



## Queensmama

Joining the club with my bright pink pair of princetowns ! Excuse the worn out sweatpants, I couldn’t wait to see if they fit!!


----------



## ap.

Queensmama said:


> Joining the club with my bright pink pair of princetowns ! Excuse the worn out sweatpants, I couldn’t wait to see if they fit!!



Looks great!  I was contemplating getting this color in the loafer, but decided I have too many already.  You make me want one now.


----------



## Queensmama

apey_grapey said:


> Looks great!  I was contemplating getting this color in the loafer, but decided I have too many already.  You make me want one now.


Thank you!! Happy to enable ❤️ Your future shoe twin


----------



## MrsB

Help me decide on my next pair... I have the Princetown in pink (though they are not in terrific shape, but they’ve been happily worn, so I don’t mind) and the Jordaan in black and in blue velvet. Was thinking about the Princetown in red (I wear a lot of black and white and thought it would “pop”), but also love the black with the embroidered floral (especially b/c a plain black pair seems excessive, considering that I have the Jordaans). Any suggestions?!?!


----------



## Tinder

MrsB said:


> Help me decide on my next pair... I have the Princetown in pink (though they are not in terrific shape, but they’ve been happily worn, so I don’t mind) and the Jordaan in black and in blue velvet. Was thinking about the Princetown in red (I wear a lot of black and white and thought it would “pop”), but also love the black with the embroidered floral (especially b/c a plain black pair seems excessive, considering that I have the Jordaans). Any suggestions?!?!



I vote for the red pair. I think it’s a beautiful shade of red that goes well with denim and black. I have them in the jordaan and it’s different from the colours you already have. Red is a classic and as you said, it makes a nice “pop” of color with even the simplest outfit. 

While I do like the black pair with the embroidered flower, it’s more trendy and personally, I can’t justify the cost. I have also seen this exact pair on sale so perhaps Gucci is phasing them out and if you can score them on sale then I’d say get both! [emoji3] 

Hope this helps, let us know what you decide! 
I too am debating on adding a black pair into my wardrobe...with or without bees and stars..and with or without fur...still haven’t decided and haven’t felt like shopping for a fur pair when summer is coming up! [emoji23]


----------



## rdgldy

I do love them both.  I have the red and they are beautiful but the black with embroidery would work similarly to the red.  I have the black with gold bees and stars which I justified are very different from my all black pair


----------



## lanasyogamama

MrsB said:


> Help me decide on my next pair... I have the Princetown in pink (though they are not in terrific shape, but they’ve been happily worn, so I don’t mind) and the Jordaan in black and in blue velvet. Was thinking about the Princetown in red (I wear a lot of black and white and thought it would “pop”), but also love the black with the embroidered floral (especially b/c a plain black pair seems excessive, considering that I have the Jordaans). Any suggestions?!?!



Red shoes are always such an amazing pop of color


----------



## jimmie staton

MrsB said:


> Help me decide on my next pair... I have the Princetown in pink (though they are not in terrific shape, but they’ve been happily worn, so I don’t mind) and the Jordaan in black and in blue velvet. Was thinking about the Princetown in red (I wear a lot of black and white and thought it would “pop”), but also love the black with the embroidered floral (especially b/c a plain black pair seems excessive, considering that I have the Jordaans). Any suggestions?!?!


I have red and I have black... in the Princetown and the Jordaan… don't regret either/
"J!m"


----------



## MrsB

Thank you all for your encouragement!! I bought the red - and I got them at Bloomingdales, where they also applied the private sale promo ($25 off of every $100). Think red will serve me well in the spring and summer - and if I still want black in the fall, I can reconsider then. (Also, got my pink pair back from the shoemaker and they look so much better...best $12 I could have spent!)


----------



## jimmie staton

MrsB said:


> Thank you all for your encouragement!! I bought the red - and I got them at Bloomingdales, where they also applied the private sale promo ($25 off of every $100). Think red will serve me well in the spring and summer - and if I still want black in the fall, I can reconsider then. (Also, got my pink pair back from the shoemaker and they look so much better...best $12 I could have spent!)


They are going to change your life in many ways... congrats and wear them in the best of wealth, health and happiness !
"J!m"


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Does anyone have the Princetowns in black lace? How is the wear and tear on these please?


----------



## MotoChiq

Finally joined the princetown mules club! I’ve been eyeing the leather version for a while, but couldn’t pull the trigger until I saw the velvet with the fur.


----------



## jimmie staton

MotoChiq said:


> Finally joined the princetown mules club! I’ve been eyeing the leather version for a while, but couldn’t pull the trigger until I saw the velvet with the fur.
> 
> View attachment 4423156


very nice...
"J!m"


----------



## esperluette

Hi all! Been digging in this thread and haven’t found too much discussion around the white princetown mules. I’ve been eyeing a pair and wanted to know how the wear and tear is? Love them but would like them to last 2-3 years down the line. Any pics are appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

esperluette said:


> Hi all! Been digging in this thread and haven’t found too much discussion around the white princetown mules. I’ve been eyeing a pair and wanted to know how the wear and tear is? Love them but would like them to last 2-3 years down the line. Any pics are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Same question here! I’ve had my eyes on the white embroidered pair (with bees and stars).


----------



## rdgldy

I don’t own any princetowns in white, but my guess is that they’d be a bit more fragile being white.  I do have cream/black ones with fur and they are in pretty good shape, but I don’t wear them that often.


----------



## VandaOrchid

esperluette said:


> Hi all! Been digging in this thread and haven’t found too much discussion around the white princetown mules. I’ve been eyeing a pair and wanted to know how the wear and tear is? Love them but would like them to last 2-3 years down the line. Any pics are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I literally just asked this in the Gucci forum - been wondering too! Wondering if scuffs and dirt are easy to clean off the white leather and if there is any yellowing or color change from cleaning agents. Any experiences you all have to share would be appreciated!


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Does anyone have the Princetowns in black lace? How is the wear and tear on these please?



I’ve been wondering this as well. The black lace mules are so beautiful! Does the lace rip apart when scuffed?


----------



## rl333

Hey all. Wore these once already but worrying they look too small. Thoughts? Thank you all very much!


----------



## rdgldy

rl333 said:


> Hey all. Wore these once already but worrying they look too small. Thoughts? Thank you all very much!


a teeny drop too small


----------



## ap.

rl333 said:


> Hey all. Wore these once already but worrying they look too small. Thoughts? Thank you all very much!



It's fine.  The shoes will stretch a little and your foot will settle further forward.


----------



## jimmie staton

rl333 said:


> Hey all. Wore these once already but worrying they look too small. Thoughts? Thank you all very much!


They  are fine... that is how it's suppose to look... a half size smaller will have you have 'meat on the street'. That's when your sandals are too small and the back of your feet are hanging over. a half size bigger and they will flop and too much of the back of the shoe will be showing. Keep walking in them, the leather will stretch and mold better to your feet. I have several pair and thought the same, but the SA at Gucci assured me that it's right and I'll be just fine... and so will you.
"J!m"


----------



## snibor

rl333 said:


> Hey all. Wore these once already but worrying they look too small. Thoughts? Thank you all very much!


Too small. But I’d say about half size too small


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

@jimmie staton is right; they are perfect for you. Half a size bigger will be too wide for your foot and the leather will adjust anyway. Keep them this way.


----------



## jimmie staton

Thejewelryblonde said:


> @jimmie staton is right; they are perfect for you. Half a size bigger will be too wide for your foot and the leather will adjust anyway. Keep them this way.


Thejewelryblonde is spot on with this assessment. Everyone should listen to Thejewelryblonde and learn
"J!m"


----------



## Gina88

My first Princetown with fur! 
For reference I use a 36 for Brixton, Jordaan and Gucci sneakers. These Princetown with fur are a 37. My feet end just at the edge but with a bigger size my feet would look like boats.


----------



## honeybunch

Hi!  Anyone with extremely narrow feet wear the Princetown? I just bought my first pair and I’m scared to wear them. On carpeted floor my feet are sliding back, out of the shoe. I have gaps either side of my feet. They are not a snug fit at all.  Also I sized half a size down due to my narrow feet and when I push my foot right to the end they look a perfect fit flush with the end, but as I walk around my feet move back and start coming off the back. Any advice?! TIA!


----------



## jimmie staton

honeybunch said:


> Hi!  Anyone with extremely narrow feet wear the Princetown? I just bought my first pair and I’m scared to wear them. On carpeted floor my feet are sliding back, out of the shoe. I have gaps either side of my feet. They are not a snug fit at all.  Also I sized half a size down due to my narrow feet and when I push my foot right to the end they look a perfect fit flush with the end, but as I walk around my feet move back and start coming off the back. Any advice?! TIA!


In Gucci, there are two sizes... the size of the shoe that is marked on the bottom of the shoe and the Gucci size. For example... I wear a size 10 (42 EU) but in Gucci shoes, I have to buy a size 8... sometimes a 7.5 and the shoes are marked on the bottom of the shoe and on the box as size 8 or 7.5 even though a size 10 equals size 42. It is always best to try on in store to know what truly works for you... the SA will assist you. I hope this helps.
"J!m"


----------



## Tinder

Can anyone comment on the wear and tear/fragility as well as the comfort of the velvet princetown mules (without the fur)? 

I’m contemplating the blue GG velvet princetowns or the classic black leather princetowns. I love them both! 

Which would you guys choose? 

The only other pair of loafers I have are the jordaans in red leather. And I do live in a rainy city so I realize the princetowns aren’t super practical but I just love the look and ease of slipping them on. 

Thanks for any insight anyone has!


----------



## rdgldy

I don’t own princetowns in velvet but find velvet is more fragile in general. I sold my Chloe Susanna in velvet because it was fragile.  I would definitely go with the leather in terms of wear.


----------



## WishList986

Tinder said:


> Can anyone comment on the wear and tear/fragility as well as the comfort of the velvet princetown mules (without the fur)?
> 
> I’m contemplating the blue GG velvet princetowns or the classic black leather princetowns. I love them both!
> 
> Which would you guys choose?
> 
> The only other pair of loafers I have are the jordaans in red leather. And I do live in a rainy city so I realize the princetowns aren’t super practical but I just love the look and ease of slipping them on.
> 
> Thanks for any insight anyone has!



I've got a pair of the velvet Jordaan loafers & they've held up very well so far. I like that they don't show creasing like my leather mules did right away. They are extremely comfortable and softened to my foot after about 2 days of wear. I live in a rainy climate and haven't had any notable issues with them being more fragile than my leather mules.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tinder

WishList986 said:


> I've got a pair of the velvet Jordaan loafers & they've held up very well so far. I like that they don't show creasing like my leather mules did right away. They are extremely comfortable and softened to my foot after about 2 days of wear. I live in a rainy climate and haven't had any notable issues with them being more fragile than my leather mules.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yes this is very helpful thanks! I was wondering about the creasing as well as my leather jordaans are quite creased too. Good to know velvet holds up well. Have you ever been caught in a light drizzle with them? Did they leave any water marks? 

Thanks again!


----------



## WishList986

Tinder said:


> Yes this is very helpful thanks! I was wondering about the creasing as well as my leather jordaans are quite creased too. Good to know velvet holds up well. Have you ever been caught in a light drizzle with them? Did they leave any water marks?
> 
> Thanks again!



Happy to help!! Yes, I have worn them in a drizzle & there are no visible water marks


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Hey there,

I have a pair of Jordaans and ordered some Princetowns without fur for rotation. 

Do you need shoe trees for them just like with the Jordaans?
Is it okay to wear them without socks? Or are they going to get disgusting due to bacteria buildup?


----------



## jimmie staton

Kuschelnudde said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I have a pair of Jordaans and ordered some Princetowns without fur for rotation.
> 
> Do you need shoe trees for them just like with the Jordaans?
> Is it okay to wear them without socks? Or are they going to get disgusting due to bacteria buildup?


Nah... just use the paper packing they stuff the shoes with when you purchase. If you already have shoe trees, cool, if not, you will be fine with the paper they stuff in the shoe. I do, and store them back in the Gucci box.
I wear with socks and without for over 3 years and I wear mine often... no problems yet.
"J!m"


----------



## Kuschelnudde

jimmie staton said:


> Nah... just use the paper packing they stuff the shoes with when you purchase. If you already have shoe trees, cool, if not, you will be fine with the paper they stuff in the shoe. I do, and store them back in the Gucci box.
> I wear with socks and without for over 3 years and I wear mine often... no problems yet.
> "J!m"



Great then I‘ll probably stuff them with the paper and wear them sockless. Can‘t wait, love my Jordaans and expect to love the Princetowns too.


----------



## jimmie staton

Kuschelnudde said:


> Great then I‘ll probably stuff them with the paper and wear them sockless. Can‘t wait, love my Jordaans and expect to love the Princetowns too.


When storing... stuff with paper, it keeps the creases and lumps at bay. Do both... get a cool pair of Gucci socks and also wear your Jordaans and Princetowns barefooted. Variety is the spice of life... and get a pair with the fur... you won't regret it.
"J!m"


----------



## Kuschelnudde

jimmie staton said:


> When storing... stuff with paper, it keeps the creases and lumps at bay. Do both... get a cool pair of Gucci socks and also wear your Jordaans and Princetowns barefooted. Variety is the spice of life... and get a pair with the fur... you won't regret it.
> "J!m"



I was debating paying more for the fur but ultimately decided against it. I don't like the look enough to justify 200 Euro more and I don't like that the fur probably touches the ground all the time. They look great though, definitely an eye catcher.


----------



## jimmie staton

Kuschelnudde said:


> I was debating paying more for the fur but ultimately decided against it. I don't like the look enough to justify 200 Euro more and I don't like that the fur probably touches the ground all the time. They look great though, definitely an eye catcher.


I have a feeling that you will revisit the fur pair eventually... lol
"J!m"


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all! I just saw a pair of canvas princetowns for 250€ on net-a-porter! Am I seeing something wrong? These went for around 520-ish last time I checked....
https://www.net-a-porter.com/ch/en/product/1102241
Anyway, I ordered them....


----------



## Havanese 28

I have the Princetown mule in Gold and I love it, especially this color.  I’m now debating a black pair and can’t decide between black with Fur or black with embroidered gold bee .  Any thoughts?  I’m in my 50’s and wear tailored clothing mainly.


----------



## rdgldy

l.ch. said:


> Hi all! I just saw a pair of canvas princetowns for 250€ on net-a-porter! Am I seeing something wrong? These went for around 520-ish last time I checked....
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/ch/en/product/1102241
> Anyway, I ordered them....


That’s in pounds, not dollars, but still good!


----------



## rdgldy

Havanese 28 said:


> I have the Princetown mule in Gold and I love it, especially this color.  I’m now debating a black pair and can’t decide between black with Fur or black with embroidered gold bee .  Any thoughts?  I’m in my 50’s and wear tailored clothing mainly.


I would say either-both are gorgeous!


----------



## Havanese 28

rdgldy said:


> I would say either-both are gorgeous!


I know, that’s my dilemma!  I really only want one black version.  Thoughts?


----------



## l.ch.

rdgldy said:


> That’s in pounds, not dollars, but still good!


It just seems too good to be true


----------



## rdgldy

l.ch. said:


> It just seems too good to be true


I’m pretty sure they reversed the numbers but that’s awesome


----------



## rdgldy

Havanese 28 said:


> I know, that’s my dilemma!  I really only want one black version.  Thoughts?


In terms of use, the season for the fur might be more limited.    I do have a both  and wear the non fur more.


----------



## jimmie staton

l.ch. said:


> Hi all! I just saw a pair of canvas princetowns for 250€ on net-a-porter! Am I seeing something wrong? These went for around 520-ish last time I checked....
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/ch/en/product/1102241
> Anyway, I ordered them....


Good get, This are rare and you will be glad you did.
"J!m"


----------



## l.ch.

jimmie staton said:


> Good get, This are rare and you will be glad you did.
> "J!m"


Thanks! I still can’t believe it! And I was on ban Island, after having my baby... need to start saving for him


----------



## Havanese 28

rdgldy said:


> In terms of use, this season for the fur might be more limited.    I do have a both  and wear the non fur more.


Thank you!  While I love the fur, I agree I’d likely not wear them as frequently mainly due to weather where I live.  I’ll likely get the black with gold embroidered bees or simply the plain, yet classic, black.


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Havanese 28 said:


> Thank you!  While I love the fur, I agree I’d likely not wear them as frequently mainly due to weather where I live.  I’ll likely get the black with gold embroidered bees or simply the plain, yet classic, black.


I really liked the cute bees but ended up purchasing the solid black last year. I thought the bees would be too limiting. Happy with my choice.


----------



## Havanese 28

Pink*Petunia said:


> I really liked the cute bees but ended up purchasing the solid black last year. I thought the bees would be too limiting. Happy with my choice.


Thank yoU.  That’s the direction I’m leaning as well.


----------



## rdgldy

Havanese 28 said:


> Thank yoU.  That’s the direction I’m leaning as well.


or be me and get both, haha!!


----------



## antonio_islander

Just wanted to share mine


----------



## rdgldy

Today’s pair


----------



## rdgldy

Think these are my favorite princetowns


----------



## l.ch.

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 4519706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think these are my favorite princetowns


Thanks for this picture! Today I received mine, in another floral canvas (or are yours leather.?)and was wondering if I made the right choice. They look beautiful!
Haven’t tried them on yet, I’m doing it in a moment....


----------



## l.ch.

So, I tried on the floral canvas Princetowns I ordered from NAP. 
I really don’t know... I have the same problem as many... my heel seems to be just perfect, but I have a lot of room in the front... and I don’t think I can push my feet any further to the front....
Sooo sad now, because I scored them for an amazing price (obviously marked wrong) and now they are back to the right one (575€)....
I bought them in 39, my brixton are 38.5... 
I don’t know what to do now...


----------



## Havanese 28

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 4517375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s pair


Love these!


MrsB said:


> Help me decide on my next pair... I have the Princetown in pink (though they are not in terrific shape, but they’ve been happily worn, so I don’t mind) and the Jordaan in black and in blue velvet. Was thinking about the Princetown in red (I wear a lot of black and white and thought it would “pop”), but also love the black with the embroidered floral (especially b/c a plain black pair seems excessive, considering that I have the Jordaans). Any suggestions?!?!


i live the black with floral appliqué


----------



## rdgldy

l.ch. said:


> Thanks for this picture! Today I received mine, in another floral canvas (or are yours leather.?)and was wondering if I made the right choice. They look beautiful!
> Haven’t tried them on yet, I’m doing it in a moment....


Mine are actually leather.


----------



## rdgldy

l.ch. said:


> So, I tried on the floral canvas Princetowns I ordered from NAP.
> I really don’t know... I have the same problem as many... my heel seems to be just perfect, but I have a lot of room in the front... and I don’t think I can push my feet any further to the front....
> Sooo sad now, because I scored them for an amazing price (obviously marked wrong) and now they are back to the right one (575€)....
> I bought them in 39, my brixton are 38.5...
> I don’t know what to do now...


I hope they work out.


----------



## rdgldy

Havanese 28 said:


> Love these!
> Thanks!!!!
> i live the black with floral appliqué


----------



## l.ch.

First time wearing my Princetowns!
I was really afraid to wear them, because of the strange fit when I tried them on (my heel sat perfectly, but I had a lot of room in the front). They are surprisingly comfortable and they stay on the feet... my left foot is a little wider than the right. I usually wear 38.5 (if available) to accommodate my bigger left foot. I sized up to 39 for these like everyone suggests. It was the right decision! 
Still sunny and beautiful weather here!


----------



## dpgyrl026

Just bought my first pair after debating for a year, hope this style lasts at least another year.  I bought white. 

Curious do you wear these without any type of sock.?


----------



## Havanese 28

dpgyrl026 said:


> Just bought my first pair after debating for a year, hope this style lasts at least another year.  I bought white.
> 
> Curious do you wear these without any type of sock.?


You will love them!  I do not wear any type of sock with mine.  I have them in Gold, and in Brown.  I’m debating Black, either plain or with fur for my next pair.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Havanese 28 said:


> You will love them!  I do not wear any type of sock with mine.  I have them in Gold, and in Brown.  I’m debating Black, either plain or with fur for my next pair.



Thank you!  I’ve seen that cognac is out and I’d love a cognac color, but online it looks more mustard than cognac.  This may be first of many.  Just love Gucci these days (just bought ace and waist bag)


----------



## Havanese 28

dpgyrl026 said:


> Thank you!  I’ve seen that cognac is out and I’d love a cognac color, but online it looks more mustard than cognac.  This may be first of many.  Just love Gucci these days (just bought ace and waist bag)


I just saw those this morning on Nordstrom’s “ new Gucci alert”!  I am interested in them too.  In fact I am planning a trip to Nordstrom later this week and hope they have them.  I wear a lot of warm tones, and Cognac is my neutral, especially for Fall!


----------



## Purseaddict718

I’m debating between the fur and Non fur.  How practical is it to have the fur ones based off the price? Are they worn often or would the non fur be a better option??


----------



## scivolare

Purseaddict718 said:


> I’m debating between the fur and Non fur.  How practical is it to have the fur ones based off the price? Are they worn often or would the non fur be a better option??


I wear my fur ones easily once the temperature drops. But it doesn't work for me to wear them in spring/summer.


----------



## Purseaddict718

scivolare said:


> I wear my fur ones easily once the temperature drops. But it doesn't work for me to wear them in spring/summer.


Oh okay. Does the fur get really hard to take care of?  Do you have both pairs?


----------



## scivolare

Purseaddict718 said:


> Oh okay. Does the fur get really hard to take care of?  Do you have both pairs?


I only have one pair of Princetowns, and it is the pair with fur. I haven't noticed any care, but I just try not to wear them when I anticipate rain!


----------



## rdgldy

Purseaddict718 said:


> Oh okay. Does the fur get really hard to take care of?  Do you have both pairs?


I don’t do anything special for my fur pair.


----------



## Tinder

Can I ask for some sizing advice? I recently bought the plain black leather princetowns in a 38 but now I’m wondering if I should’ve gotten the 38.5. I tried both on in store and they both fit but the 38 was more snug and felt more secure on my feet. The SA also recommended the 38 because the leather will stretch out with wear and therefore my foot will slide more forward over time. My heel is just on the edge but not over with the 38 so I suppose it’s the correct size but just wanted to see what others think. 

I wear a 37.5 in my jordaans and ace sneakers for reference. 

Also, I’m contemplating the fur ones too. Do most people get the same size as the non-fur princetowns? They did not have any in my size for me to try in store but I could order it online. 

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Havanese 28

Tinder said:


> Can I ask for some sizing advice? I recently bought the plain black leather princetowns in a 38 but now I’m wondering if I should’ve gotten the 38.5. I tried both on in store and they both fit but the 38 was more snug and felt more secure on my feet. The SA also recommended the 38 because the leather will stretch out with wear and therefore my foot will slide more forward over time. My heel is just on the edge but not over with the 38 so I suppose it’s the correct size but just wanted to see what others think.
> 
> I wear a 37.5 in my jordaans and ace sneakers for reference.
> 
> Also, I’m contemplating the fur ones too. Do most people get the same size as the non-fur princetowns? They did not have any in my size for me to try in store but I could order it online.
> 
> Thank you for any advice!


I think you probably have the correct size.  I wear a 37 in the Ace sneaker and the Jordan and the Marmont low heel, and I went up a half size to a 37.5 in My Princetowns.


----------



## rdgldy

I wear 39.5 in princetowns and 38.5 in jordans and ace sneakers.  I wear the same size in fur and non fur.


----------



## Tinder

Havanese 28 said:


> I think you probably have the correct size.  I wear a 37 in the Ace sneaker and the Jordan and the Marmont low heel, and I went up a half size to a 37.5 in My Princetowns.


Thank you! I appreciate your response.


----------



## Tinder

rdgldy said:


> I wear 39.5 in princetowns and 38.5 in jordans and ace sneakers.  I wear the same size in fur and non fur.


Ok. Good to know! Thanks for taking the time to respond


----------



## SuLi

Hi all!  Not sure if this has been addressed previously, but does anyone else have noisy shoes?  I just got the mules last week and when I walk, the horsebits on both make really loud clanking noise. A few of my coworkers made remarks and now I’m in a bit embarrassed to wear them in the office. Has anyone else experienced this and if so, what’s your resolution?  Thanks!


----------



## spykitty

Was this color released in the US? Just got these preowned and though i love the color trying to secure decide if they're worth it. 

Does anyone have metallics and can comment on how the metallic leather things holds up? Thank you!


----------



## Ljlj

rdgldy said:


> I wear 39.5 in princetowns and 38.5 in jordans and ace sneakers.  I wear the same size in fur and non fur.



Hello. I’m a 40 in princetowns and a 39 in jordaans. Interested in the Brixtons. Wondering if you have Brixtons and if yes, can you share the size? Thanks very much!


----------



## juneping

scivolare said:


> I wear my fur ones easily once the temperature drops. But it doesn't work for me to wear them in spring/summer.


how do they run? 
i have the fur ones...and thinking of buying the no fur one....wondering if i should get the same size...pls help. TIA!!


----------



## 8Lovelux8

I wear the same size in the fur. I have several pairs of both fur and non, and in leather and  fabric... always wear the same size


----------



## rdgldy

juneping said:


> how do they run?
> i have the fur ones...and thinking of buying the no fur one....wondering if i should get the same size...pls help. TIA!!


Same in both for me


----------



## rdgldy

spykitty said:


> Was this color released in the US? Just got these preowned and though i love the color trying to secure decide if they're worth it.
> 
> Does anyone have metallics and can comment on how the metallic leather things holds up? Thank you!


love the color!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Same size in fur... the fur pokes out a little, so if your heel seems to hang over the shoe slightly, the fur will compensate at least for looks sake.
"J!m"


----------



## juneping

thanks guys!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

juneping said:


> thanks guys!!!


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## Sferics

Hi there,

these shoes are so weird and I need some help 

I am a regular size 10/40 (39,9 in Brixton) and my feet are normal to narrow and I am trying on these princetowns in 40.
With wearing nylons I am able to slide my foot in and there is a lot of space behind my heel (and in front) but when I walk a few steps I slide out and my heel hangs a little bit over.
When I try them on without the nylons I could not get my foot in this much - it looks ok, but I slide out, too.

So my question:
Is a half size down in case of the princetowns sicnificantly and noticably narrower?
And, since we are on this the subject: Could anybody please tell me the inside lenght of a 39,5 Princetown?


----------



## Sferics

Sferics said:


> Hi there,
> 
> these shoes are so weird and I need some help
> 
> I am a regular size 10/40 (39,9 in Brixton) and my feet are normal to narrow and I am trying on these princetowns in 40.
> With wearing nylons I am able to slide my foot in and there is a lot of space behind my heel (and in front) but when I walk a few steps I slide out and my heel hangs a little bit over.
> When I try them on without the nylons I could not get my foot in this much - it looks ok, but I slide out, too.
> 
> So my question:
> Is a half size down in case of the princetowns sicnificantly and noticably narrower?
> And, since we are on this the subject: Could anybody please tell me the inside lenght of a 39,5 Princetown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802250
> View attachment 4802251






Got red ones in 39,5 and - however this could be true - they fit. 
Love them so much! I did not want the new style and these are no longer available so I hadto serach three times arounf´d the world. Happy to find a new pair from a private seller.


----------



## ap.

Sferics said:


> Hi there,
> 
> these shoes are so weird and I need some help
> 
> I am a regular size 10/40 (39,9 in Brixton) and my feet are normal to narrow and I am trying on these princetowns in 40.
> With wearing nylons I am able to slide my foot in and there is a lot of space behind my heel (and in front) but when I walk a few steps I slide out and my heel hangs a little bit over.
> When I try them on without the nylons I could not get my foot in this much - it looks ok, but I slide out, too.
> 
> So my question:
> Is a half size down in case of the princetowns sicnificantly and noticably narrower?
> And, since we are on this the subject: Could anybody please tell me the inside lenght of a 39,5 Princetown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802250
> View attachment 4802251



You should judge the fit based on how you would use it.  My personal opinion:  I don't really think you can walk in these shoes with nylons on -- your feet would slip out if you walk at any reasonable pace.


----------



## Sferics

apey_grapey said:


> You should judge the fit based on how you would use it.  My personal opinion:  I don't really think you can walk in these shoes with nylons on -- your feet would slip out if you walk at any reasonable pace.


I know. I only tried them on in addition with nylons to find out how much potential space is there left. 
I would not wear them with nylons.


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi everyone
Help please. I have had the fur princetown for a year and the fur is balding.
Gucci said they can’t do anything
Does anyone know a fix?

thanks


----------



## fuschia4eva

Hi guys! I finally decided I wanted the velvet mules with fur for fall, but i couldn’t find them at any first retail store. They had some at fashionphile and Poshmark though. Are they discontinued?


----------



## sarahrklein

Hello, does anyone have tips on cleaning the inside of the leather mules? No fur. I find they get quite a bit of dirt in there..


----------



## legseleven

I use a non-scented baby wipe.


----------



## papertiger

r0s3sss said:


> Hi everyone
> Help please. I have had the fur princetown for a year and the fur is balding.
> Gucci said they can’t do anything
> Does anyone know a fix?
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 4811235



Are these the sheepskin? I think the kangaroo were less prone to this


----------



## papertiger

fuschia4eva said:


> Hi guys! I finally decided I wanted the velvet mules with fur for fall, but i couldn’t find them at any first retail store. They had some at fashionphile and Poshmark though. Are they discontinued?



They may be in the outlets or all sold out


----------



## sarahrklein

legseleven said:


> I use a non-scented baby wipe.


Thanks for the help  They get kinda gross after a while!


----------



## pbdb

Beautiful Princetown ladies!!
So obsessed with them, that I think I have hoarded already 10-12 pairs for a couple of years and my last buy was in 2019. Mint condition since I just love looking at them but have worn them all once or twice. Not buying anymore......Princetown content.


----------



## elenachoe

Hi guys i wanna get the fur one and about sizing i am usually 37(in other brands) (feet
Size 235mm ) and 36 in ace sneakers, will 37 for fur princetown style would fit? Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

elenachoe said:


> Hi guys i wanna get the fur one and about sizing i am usually 37(in other brands) (feet
> Size 235mm ) and 36 in ace sneakers, will 37 for fur princetown style would fit? Thank you!



If you read through this thread you will find your answer


----------



## Cpelfrey

Anyone have insight into where the serial number is on the fur princetown since the inner tongue is lined with fur?!


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Does anyone have any intel on new colors coming out for the Princetown mule? I only see the usual black, white & mud brown. I was hoping to see new colors for Spring/Summer like a Nude, Cream or Pink...


----------



## juneping

I love the white....Hope you post some photos if you see them


----------



## rl333

Question about soles! I protected my Princetowns using a stick-on clear sole protector I ordered online. Looks like I didn’t cut it close enough to the front, and the tip still scuffed. My question is- is it worth getting a cobbler to resole the shoe for protection? Is a resole removable or does it lower resale value? What about steel toe tips? Thank you for the help!!


----------



## Havanese 28

I have a pair from 5 years ago that I wear regularly ( in Spring and Fall ), and they have the original sole.  I would not have them altered.  I had protective soles added to another designer pair of loafers and it changed the way the shoe looked.  My Princetowns have worn beautifully.


----------



## papertiger

Pink*Petunia said:


> Does anyone have any intel on new colors coming out for the Princetown mule? I only see the usual black, white & mud brown. I was hoping to see new colors for Spring/Summer like a Nude, Cream or Pink...



They have variations of the GG Multicolour (top row) Doraeamon X Gucci and Ken Scott X Gucci (bottom row, left and right respectively)


----------



## papertiger

rl333 said:


> Question about soles! I protected my Princetowns using a stick-on clear sole protector I ordered online. Looks like I didn’t cut it close enough to the front, and the tip still scuffed. My question is- is it worth getting a cobbler to resole the shoe for protection? Is a resole removable or does it lower resale value? What about steel toe tips? Thank you for the help!!



Leave as is IMO.


----------



## doni

rl333 said:


> Question about soles! I protected my Princetowns using a stick-on clear sole protector I ordered online. Looks like I didn’t cut it close enough to the front, and the tip still scuffed. My question is- is it worth getting a cobbler to resole the shoe for protection? Is a resole removable or does it lower resale value? What about steel toe tips? Thank you for the help!!



What I do is, I wear them as they are, as it is how they look best and I love the leather sole. But then when they wear down, I take them to the cobblers to put on rubber soles. How they wear would depend on how you walk. Mine eventually wear out at the tip, and so at some point if I don’t re sole them the leather at the top starts getting damaged.
On resale value, I use mine to death so it is not a question. But in any event, used shoes do not keep much value...


----------



## juneping

Havanese 28 said:


> I have a pair from 5 years ago that I wear regularly ( in Spring and Fall ), and they have the original sole.  I would not have them altered.  I had protective soles added to another designer pair of loafers and it changed the way the shoe looked.  My Princetowns have worn beautifully.


I used to have the sole done but I stopped. Bc nowadays we hardly wear the same shoes everyday in a season let alone a year. Sometimes even the rubber soles last but the leather part just doesn't look as good. And I would just stop wearing them.


----------



## roseycheeks16

Hi, I need help with getting the right size for the princetowns. I’ve tried size 40 which is the largest That the Gucci store in my country brings in and because of my wide feet, the back of my feet hangs out by about 1cm. There’s still lots of space at the toe but I couldn’t force my feet in because I didn’t want to ruin the shoe that I wasn’t going to buy. Gucci customer service can’t really help. Should i size up half or full size? And will the leather soften up and i should be able to push my toe in up to the front? I want to add an elasticated strap like the slingbacks with my cobbler, any thoughts as to whether it will ruin the shoe?


----------



## Sferics

roseycheeks16 said:


> Hi, I need help with getting the right size for the princetowns. I’ve tried size 40 which is the largest That the Gucci store in my country brings in and because of my wide feet, the back of my feet hangs out by about 1cm. There’s still lots of space at the toe but I couldn’t force my feet in because I didn’t want to ruin the shoe that I wasn’t going to buy. Gucci customer service can’t really help. Should i size up half or full size? And will the leather soften up and i should be able to push my toe in up to the front? I want to add an elasticated strap like the slingbacks with my cobbler, any thoughts as to whether it will ruin the shoe?



I'm a 40 in European size and have one pair of princetown in 39,5 that fit's perfectly after my cobbler widened them for me. It was pretty easy for him.
My feet are normal width but without widening I would have had to go for 41,5 and I totally didn't like the look of that much longer shoe and in addition that needless air in the front.
Imho, _*if*_ you get them widened, you can't go wrong with your regular size if you have an average foot width.


----------



## pursegal22

roseycheeks16 said:


> Hi, I need help with getting the right size for the princetowns. I’ve tried size 40 which is the largest That the Gucci store in my country brings in and because of my wide feet, the back of my feet hangs out by about 1cm. There’s still lots of space at the toe but I couldn’t force my feet in because I didn’t want to ruin the shoe that I wasn’t going to buy. Gucci customer service can’t really help. Should i size up half or full size? And will the leather soften up and i should be able to push my toe in up to the front? I want to add an elasticated strap like the slingbacks with my cobbler, any thoughts as to whether it will ruin the shoe?



I first purchased my Gucci Princetowns in 2016 when they came out in black. Two years later I purchased a pair in blush leather and 2020 I got the white leather with gold embroidered bees and stars. I took a 41 in all. They run about 1/2 size to a full size smaller than the Gucci Brixton and Jordaan loafers. I take either a 40 and 40.5 on those but had to get a 41 in the princetown. Some leather versions of the pricetowns are more structured and stiff  than others. My black ones are soft but very structured when I got them and I had to really push my foot in them for the first wear. Afterwards, they were fine. The blush ones felt way softer and more relaxed and my foot slid in perfectly without being close to the back heel. The white ones because they are embroidered have a coating on them which makes them more structured so I had to really push one foot all the way in. Now they are fine. Crazy how all three leather pairs fit so different over the years. You may want to size down and try a bigger fit if you can’t push your foot in them. I find that I’m a true 41 in the princetown and the fit to be perfect.


----------



## pursegal22

roseycheeks16 said:


> Hi, I need help with getting the right size for the princetowns. I’ve tried size 40 which is the largest That the Gucci store in my country brings in and because of my wide feet, the back of my feet hangs out by about 1cm. There’s still lots of space at the toe but I couldn’t force my feet in because I didn’t want to ruin the shoe that I wasn’t going to buy. Gucci customer service can’t really help. Should i size up half or full size? And will the leather soften up and i should be able to push my toe in up to the front? I want to add an elasticated strap like the slingbacks with my cobbler, any thoughts as to whether it will ruin the shoe?


I should also mention from my previous post that I have a bunion unfortunately on one foot but rather slim everywhere else hence the reason I had to take a 41 in those. I do not have them widened. I take a 41 in most European brands such as Chanel, LV, Dior, Golden Goose etc. I have the soles protected by my cobbler because I wear through the bottoms quickly walking the through parking lots and walkways at work. I know I will never sell so resale isn’t a concern. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## roseycheeks16

Sferics said:


> I'm a 40 in European size and have one pair of princetown in 39,5 that fit's perfectly after my cobbler widened them for me. It was pretty easy for him.
> My feet are normal width but without widening I would have had to go for 41,5 and I totally didn't like the look of that much longer shoe and in addition that needless air in the front.
> Imho, _*if*_ you get them widened, you can't go wrong with your regular size if you have an average foot width.


Do you know how he widened them? Is it by using a shoe stretcher? I’m planning on getting these particular pair of mules called the web tassel parides mules. Unfortunately, not much info on them and not available in my country so I’m asking a personal shopper to source for me in Europe. Two people had reviewed on dept stores website saying that this particular mule has a wider fit than princetown. Have you tried the brixton loafers?


----------



## roseycheeks16

pursegal22 said:


> I first purchased my Gucci Princetowns in 2016 when they came out in black. Two years later I purchased a pair in blush leather and 2020 I got the white leather with gold embroidered bees and stars. I took a 41 in all. They run about 1/2 size to a full size smaller than the Gucci Brixton and Jordaan loafers. I take either a 40 and 40.5 on those but had to get a 41 in the princetown. Some leather versions of the pricetowns are more structured and stiff  than others. My black ones are soft but very structured when I got them and I had to really push my foot in them for the first wear. Afterwards, they were fine. The blush ones felt way softer and more relaxed and my foot slid in perfectly without being close to the back heel. The white ones because they are embroidered have a coating on them which makes them more structured so I had to really push one foot all the way in. Now they are fine. Crazy how all three leather pairs fit so different over the years. You may want to size down and try a bigger fit if you can’t push your foot in them. I find that I’m a true 41 in the princetown and the fit to be perfect.


When I tried the 40 in store, i was so tempted to try pushing my feet in but it would be upsetting if they tried to sell those to another customer! I noticed the leather was starting to crease. I’ve tried the marmont heeled loafers and i fit the size 39. I normally fit a 39 in European sizing if the shoes are normal to wide in fit. I was shocked that I couldn’t even fit the 40 properly. I’m trying to get a personal shopper to find in 40.5 and get it widened if necessary. I like the brixton one with the webbed bit, do you wear it with the back of the heel down? I wonder, is it comfortable to wear it like that?


----------



## Sferics

roseycheeks16 said:


> Do you know how he widened them? Is it by using a shoe stretcher?



I have two cobblers, one has a machine and the shoe has to stay overnight in it and the other one is doing it by hand, but also the shoe is put on some tools.


----------



## roseycheeks16

Sferics said:


> I have two cobblers, one has a machine and the shoe has to stay overnight in it and the other one is doing it by hand, but also the shoe is put on some tools.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## dove221

I have 4 pairs of these shoes and absolutely love them! However, because of that I have not purchased the actual loafers, which I wish I would have


----------



## malish985

Hi I was wondering if someone can help authenticate these. they look good, but the serial number is a bit off to me (the 3 is rounded vs. flat). Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dooneybaby

How many years has it been since I've worn these?


----------



## acrid82

I have a *specific* question regarding the white leather Princetowns:

Does the white leather version soften up so much that it's actually an idea to get a half size smaller than recommended? I.e Gucci website recommends sizing up 0,5 size, but if the soft leather loosens up so much (I've read) that it's actually a good idea to get ones regular size? What do you guys think?

Edit: I have narrow feet and got the Jordaans in 37,5 and they are NOT snug at all. For reference I'm a 38 in most high-street brands.


----------



## StephKZ

Has anyone seen the Princetown in "brown (lighter brown)?" I think this color used to be called mud. I missed out on them a couple of years ago and just saw they were back on the site, but only a few sizes left. I don't know how I missed them because I check their site every couple of weeks.  They show fully stocked on the UK and European sites, but can't get shipped here to the US.


----------



## a_b_c

StephKZ said:


> Has anyone seen the Princetown in "brown (lighter brown)?" I think this color used to be called mud. I missed out on them a couple of years ago and just saw they were back on the site, but only a few sizes left. I don't know how I missed them because I check their site every couple of weeks.  They show fully stocked on the UK and European sites, but can't get shipped here to the US.


Yes I’ve been on the hunt for these for over a year and saw I missed them on the us website as well. I called customer service and they said they are not and will not be available, saying they’ve gotten several inquiries for this shoe in this color. So if they’re so popular, why not restock, especially since they’re available on the European site? Anyway they said I was basically out of luck. a few days later, thr lightbulb went on. I ordered them from the French website and had them sent to my hotel. Going to Paris in two weeks and I will pick them up. Really hope they fit. I was only able to order a size 8 (I’m typically a size 7  to 1/2, so fingers crossed as I won’t be able to return as it’ll be past the 30 day return window and apparently they aren’t in stores (only online).  US customer service gave me no hope of finding them here but who knows, can’t always trust what they say.  Good luck


----------



## StephKZ

Oh I’m glad you might have found an option that worked for you. I don’t know how I missed them because I regularly check the site. I’ve called customer service and they say they don’t know if they’ll be restocked and can’t notify me, but the UK site is fully stocked, every size!


----------



## a_b_c

StephKZ said:


> Oh I’m glad you might have found an option that worked for you. I don’t know how I missed them because I regularly check the site. I’ve called customer service and they say they don’t know if they’ll be restocked and can’t notify me, but the UK site is fully stocked, every size!


Same situation here, 100%, I’ve stalked the website, called CS, the whole deal, just for this particular color.  I don’t know why they won’t carry that color here since they themselves have said it’s popular and people keep asking for it. Perhaps they will, since it was also gone from the European site, but now it’s back. What size do you need? Ashamedly (is that a word?), I still continue to stalk the website. If I see it in your size, I’ll message you.


----------



## noellesmommy

acrid82 said:


> I have a *specific* question regarding the white leather Princetowns:
> 
> Does the white leather version soften up so much that it's actually an idea to get a half size smaller than recommended? I.e Gucci website recommends sizing up 0,5 size, but if the soft leather loosens up so much (I've read) that it's actually a good idea to get ones regular size? What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: I have narrow feet and got the Jordaans in 37,5 and they are NOT snug at all. For reference I'm a 38 in most high-street brands.


I have the Princetown in both white and black, in size 37, which is a half size up from my normal size (I'm 36.5 in Gucci sandals and the Marmont loafer, but a 36 in the Aces; also 36.5 in most other brands). They feel equally soft to me, and both pairs fit like a dream and are incredibly comfortable. If you have Princetowns in other colors besides white, I'd advise you to get the white in the same size as the other pairs you own. I've also heard that many people with narrow feet don't need to size up the 1/2 size that Gucci advises for Princetowns. HTH!


----------



## juneping

acrid82 said:


> I have a *specific* question regarding the white leather Princetowns:
> 
> Does the white leather version soften up so much that it's actually an idea to get a half size smaller than recommended? I.e Gucci website recommends sizing up 0,5 size, but if the soft leather loosens up so much (I've read) that it's actually a good idea to get ones regular size? What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: I have narrow feet and got the Jordaans in 37,5 and they are NOT snug at all. For reference I'm a 38 in most high-street brands.


i size up 1/2 size in gucci because of the length. i have narrow feet and the width is never an issue.


----------



## Enjey

Hi, I just bought this yesterday at a Gucci boutique. I was in a rush, i just tried the size and paid. I just opened the box now and noticed the wrinkles. Is it normal? I contacted my SA and she said this wasn’t a display and 100% from stock. They dont have any size available but offered a different branch. Shall I try to go there and exchange or is this acceptable?


----------



## acrid82

My white Princetowns does the same. The leather is very soft and will inevidatebly crease up with wear.


----------



## Passerine123

I wouldn't exchange. Even if they didn't have any creases when you pulled them out of the box, they'd have them after the first few wearings (maybe even the first). Nature of that leather.


----------



## Enjey

Thank you for the replies! I am expecting the crease eventually that’s why I’m hesitant to go to a different and farther branch. I just thought it will take a few wear before the crease appear specially on the upper part of the hardware. Plus I’m so excited to wear it now!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Enjey said:


> Hi, I just bought this yesterday at a Gucci boutique. I was in a rush, i just tried the size and paid. I just opened the box now and noticed the wrinkles. Is it normal? I contacted my SA and she said this wasn’t a display and 100% from stock. They dont have any size available but offered a different branch. Shall I try to go there and exchange or is this acceptable?
> 
> View attachment 5667166


I remember my white ones being the same and they were pre-ordered so had no store handling, just looked creased like that straight out of the box.


----------

